# PPP Serial Trouble



## Mephistopheles

Hello,

I'm trying to setup my Tivo to use a PPP Serial connection to my Windows XP PC for its "calls to home."

I followed every step listed on http://www.tivohelp.com (click on Establish a Serial Cable Connection with Tivo). I have Tivo software 3.0 or higher, I have a PPP Serial cable w/ null modem adapter (from 9thtee.com), and followed all the troubleshooting steps that applied to me.

My Tivo does connect to my pc, it is assigned an ip address by my Linksys Broadband Router (model BEFW11S4), and in general seems to have no issue communicating with my PC.

Unfortunately my Tivo only says "Negotiating" at the connecting prompt and eventually times out, saying connection failed while negotiating.

I do have a firewall and disabled that just in case it was causing problems, but that failed to resolve the issue.

If anyone has any ideas, helpful advice, or know why I'm having this issue, your help would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mephistopheles

I almost forgot something.

I don't know if it makes a difference, but it is a DirecTV receiver type Tivo made by Phillips, model DSR7000/17


----------



## omnifarius

I'm having problems getting my connection to work as well. I have the Hughes SD-DVR40 Directivo with software version 3.1.1c and my network is on a Linksys BEFSR41 Router. I have the null modem serial cable from 9thtee. I'm running Win2k on the box I'm trying to connect to.

I followed the instructions posted above and read through as many other troubleshooting tips as I could find in the (un)supported broadband thread but nothing has helped yet. The test call gets to the 'connecting' stage and never actually connects.

When I try hyperterminal to check the connection, all I get is


> ~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}
> $ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&}
> } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À
> !}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}
> "}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } }
> } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~


 and I don't see the "User Request" phrase mentioned in the troubleshooting tips with the tivohelp.com article. Different port speeds just give me different amounts of the same garbage but still no "user request" anywhere in there.

In my router settings, I haven't changed much from the default so I don't think there would be a problem there. I use the DHCP server rather than static but the tivo never seems to get an IP while trying to connect to my PC/network. I don't see an option in my router to enable SPI which was mentioned a few times in that huge ethernet howto thread. Also trying to allow VPN in the connections never seemed to work either.

Any other advice would be appreciated as I'd like to be able to get this up and running so I can move on to worrying about putting some bigger drives in my new toy. Thanks.


----------



## yoneltx

Omnifarius...Did you get your issue solved...I am having the same problem. I have a HUghes SD_DVR40 running 3.1*** software. My pc has XP. I made the cable myself though (just 3 feet long) . Any ideas anybody .

I use hyperterminal, get the 6 lines of data starting with "~" but don't get "User Request".

According to the diagrams circulating around this furoms, I only have to connect pins 2,3,5 of DB9 to 3 wires of stereo plug right? Just 3 wires connection?

Best wishes


Yonel

Hughes SD-DVR40
software 3.1.****


----------



## cactus46

When you followed the instructions modifying mdmhayes.inf, did you all delete mdmhayes.pnf and then reboot? This is an important step because without the modified instructions in the mdmhayes.inf, the whole exercise will fail.
Also, when the Win XP machine upgrades to SP 2, it also wipes out the changes in the mdmhayes.inf and mdmhayes.pnf files. This also causes failure. 
In some instances it is a good idea to specify two IP addresses to be assigned when TiVo makes its call. It is best in my opinion to use two IP address that would not be assigned by the router. This is less confusing. The relationship between the PC conntected to the TiVo is one of client/server. The PC then uses the IP address assigned by the router to talk to the WAN--the outside world/ TiVo's home bse.

If you are seeing characters on your computer with Hyperterminal from the TiVo, then your serial cable is ok in my opinion. My guess the problem lies in the changes to the '.inf' and '.pnf' files. See if you can determine what IP address is given to the <unauthenticated user> properties.

In Win XP, (I have no experience with a W2k computer but it should be similar) when TiVo goes to make the Daily Call, one can click on 'Start/Connect to/ (or Network Connections)/ Show all connections. One should then see <Unauthenticated User> pop up when TiVo tries to connect while making a Test Call or Daily Call. Double clicking on the <Unauthenticated User> will show the Status of the request and the clicking on 'Details' should show the assigned IP addresses--client and server. If we are not getting this far then perhaps we will have to back up a little.

Please let us know if this response helps.

John


----------



## yoneltx

Thanks for the replay john...

OK...now i got it to negotiate with XP, using IP address.

However, its failing during negotiation.

My hayes.pnf file was deleted and the system was also rebooted!

Any ideas?


----------



## yoneltx

I finally got the connection to work. It connected, negotiated and downloaded some data. I disabled my norton firewall and the XP firewall. I also made my ip range from 168.192.0.1 to 168.192.0.100.

Once the data was downloaded, i try to connect again and the connection failed in the negotiating stage, and it has been failing ever since. 

Once I checked the system info in my TiVo, I could see that the DirectTV status said - programing suspended!

Could it been that direct TV now has a way to detect the ppp conections and disabling the programing?

Thanks!


----------



## cactus46

Is 168.192.0.1 to 168.192.0.100 a transposed IP address? Try an address like 192.168.0.19 and 192.168.0.20. That's all it needs is two IP addresses. I doubt if it would work with WAN or big Internet addresses. 192.168.xxx.xxx are valid LAN addresses which should work. 

Did you Cut'n'Paste the appropriate additions to the mdmhayes.inf, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file, and then reboot? 

I would not try to slow the settings down for the serial link. Use the ,#211 in the TiVo 'Dial Prefix' and be sure the modem is setup for 115 kbps in the properties. My TiVo and computer work great with the 115 kbps settings. Most computer serial ports will handle the 115 kbps without a problem. Be sure that the 'flow control' is set to 'off', too. 

My initial setup failed, too. Going back and starting over from the beginning cleared up the failue issue I was initially having. If all else fails, try setting up the Serial to PPP a second time. You will become proficient at it. 

My PPP connections work fine with my DirecTV TiVo.

I hope we are making progress.

John


----------



## yoneltx

Yes, it was a transposed ip address: I typed it wrong in the previous post. It was the right way in the ip setup though!

However, I followed your advice and used 

192.168.0.8 to 192.168.0.9 range...

And now I can connect every time (even with my norton firewall and my XP built-in firewall on.)

Thanks for all your help John

 

Yonel


----------



## cactus46

That's good news, Yonel! Thanks for letting us know of your success. 

I wonder how omnifarius and Mephistopheles are doing with their setups? Perhaps no news is good news, too?


John


----------



## chicagochris

I am having the same issue as others here:

HR10-250
Serial cable from 9tee.com
Broadband
Linksys Router

My Tivo makes the connection to the PC but craps out at the negotiating portion (so i know the cable works). I have triple checked all of the PC configs described in all of the docs here and all look good.

My question is 

1. Do i need to specify a phone number in the Tivo setup even while using PPP
2. Is there a setting perhaps in my physical router i need to make?

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## cactus46

Chris,

If it your call gets to the 'negotiating' stage then the telephone number is a non-issue. You are using the ,#211 dialing prefix which tells the call to use the serial port on the TiVo.

Answer to your second question: If computer connects to the Internet via the router and you don't restrict it, then there should be no changes you need to make to the router.

As mentioned earlier in this thread, what IP addresses is your computer giving to the TiVo?

"In Win XP, (I have no experience with a W2k computer but it should be similar) when TiVo goes to make the Daily Call, one can click on 'Start/Connect to/ (or Network Connections)/ Show all connections. One should then see <Unauthenticated User> pop up when TiVo tries to connect while making a Test Call or Daily Call. Double clicking on the <Unauthenticated User> will show the Status of the request and the clicking on 'Details' should show the assigned IP addresses--client and server. If we are not getting this far then perhaps we will have to back up a little."

John


----------



## chicagochris

Thanks. I am getting that far. I can see the client connection, the users connection etc. It just keeps negotiating...

I am going to try and add the two static Ip addresses that others seem to have success with.


----------



## cactus46

chicagochris,

I'll be on vacation for a month and won't be visiting the forum for that time.

If you have never had Serial to PPP working, then I would double check the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file if the changes to the .inf file look correct and then reboot. Avoid playing with the 115 kbps speed because the default 115 k and the ,#211 should work fine with most of today's computers.

If you had Serial to PPP working and it quit, then it might have been because your computer's Win XP upgraded to SP 2 automatically replacing the mdmhayes.inf/.pnf files?

Anyway, keep posting here on your progress and I hope someone helps you as needed.

Good luck.

John


----------



## chicagochris

Thanks for the help. I rebooted, waited a day came back and it worked....very odd but again...thanks for the help.


----------



## omnifarius

I guess I need to check the boards more often. I didn't even realize there were this many replies to the topic. Sorry about that.

I still haven't gotten my serial connection to work yet. I put that aside until after I had upgraded my hard drive. And once I upgraded my hard drive successfully, I ended up getting a wireless USB adapter to eventually use to connect my tivo. Of course, I haven't gotten that working yet either, but I haven't been paying much attention to it. Once I get close to filling up the hard drive I'll need to be able to transfer shows off to burn onto DVD. When that time comes, I'll probably get it all set up.

I would still eventually like to get the serial connection to work, but if I get the wireless adapter working, I will be able to use that for everything the serial connection would have done so it seems like a moot point. Thanks for the replies and hopefully I'll be able to figure it out eventually.


----------



## Toeside

I'm having some trouble with PPP over Serial. 

It works fine on my HR10-250 (HD TiVo) but when the daily call takes place on my DSR6000, it reboots.

Any clue?

Craig


----------



## etsolow

Hmm, I'm having the same problem (call hangs at "negotiating"). I've checked Hyperterminal and while I do see some junk coming through, I never see the "User Request" like I guess I should, regardless of port speed settings. I've tried both DHCP and static IP addresses for the incoming connection, either way I can ping the IP that gets assigned. Anyone have any ideas for me?

(Other stuff I've tried: disable XP firewall, reboot PC, various IP addresses in various ranges (both on my subnet and off), recreate incoming connection, various port speeds from 9600 - 115.2).

EDIT: OK, I tried again with IP addresses in my subnet range, and now I can connect via PPP to download the local number list, but it fails on "configuring" when I try a test call. Does that mean anything? If it can dial for the local number list, why can't it complete a test call?

EDIT2: While my HR10-250 returns the above error, my HDVR2 seems to be working fine. It is connected and downloading as I speak. The same setup should work on an HDTiVo too, right? I wonder what's goin' on there...


----------



## gordo

I'm wondering if there is a HR10-250 issue. I'm having the same (failing on negotiating) problem. Se my post here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2398199#post2398199


----------



## ManNantuck

I have tried the PPP fo a while now. 1) modified mdmhayes, 2) deleted the pnf file. 3) the Tivo and computer are definately communicating - The connection registers sent and received packets. 

The issue is that the Tivo is not getting an internet conneciton. I have tried using the 192.168.0.100 to 110 range. Is there anything else I can be missing? The computer is a win2000 machine.


----------



## mlobbia

Not sure if it will help, but for whatever reason, I have mine set to
192.168.*1*.100 to 110 range.

Good luck!


----------



## smjj

I'm having a little trouble with this as well. I have two SD-DVR40's and I use serial PPP with the 9thtee cable. All works well with one of the 40's, the other one always hangs at "Getting Account Status" for a minute or so, then the call ends and the status says "Failed Getting Account Status". Both boxes have the identical prefix settings of ,#211. The problem box is getting an IP from the laptop during the calls, same laptop and cable is used for both units. I even went as far as to check with D* to see if this box was indeed tied to my DVR account and they said "yes". Any ideas??


BTW, I setup Serial PPP with the directions pointed out by the fine folks who post on this site. It is a godsend for those of us with VoIP phone service. If it wasn't for you guys I'd still be looking at that nasty nag screen every time I start up the Tivo. Thanks to all!!


----------



## tbhausen

I fought this very same problem recently (5 or 6 lines of garbage but no "User Request" in HyperTerminal). I simply looked at my router's list of connected DHCP clients and assigned a range of two IP addresses to the "Incoming Connection"'s network tab within the same subnet as all the other NATted IP's my router was handing out. All has been smooth since then. My first call did over 10MB (new OS) and it worked at 115kbps with a 35' home-made CAT-5 cable. Any q's, just ask. I fought this for so long, I'm almost an expert now 

Todd/Indy


----------



## ManNantuck

I am curious as to your reference to the subnet. I tried specifying a range on my network, but there is no where to indicate the subnet mask. The router is not showing any connection from the Tivo. I guess I do not understand how this works exactly, but I figured that since it was going through the laptop into the router it would not have its own connection anyways. Are there any settings on a win 2000 maching that I might be missing that is preventing the Tivo from getting an internet connection? 

I love the VOIP, but ironically it is the Tivo that is putting a damper on this!


----------



## tbhausen

Just go to the command prompt and do an ipconfig. Whatever IP address your machine reports, use one in the same range. I wasn't thinking clearly and initially I was trying IP's in the range of my router's (out on the "real" internet, behind its NAT firewall). I went to whatsmyipaddress.com and, of course, that didn't do the trick (it reported the router's IP address). If your TiVo is conneted successfully, you'll see both your PC's NATted IP and the guest connection's NATted IP reported. I don't know how VoIP fits into all this because I don't use it. I'm pretty certain that's an entirely different subject alltogether.

Todd/Indy


----------



## dadonnelly1961

It's been awhile since I used Win2K (I've been on XP for a long time now.) Anyway, I'm wondering (trying to remember...) is your PC set up to share your internet connection? I think it was a proprty of the connection in Win2k (it's a radio button option on the property sheet in XP.) Also, since your TiVo is logged on as an 'un-authorized user' or 'guest' then you might have to change the acl for your internet connection. In XP you have to have the security option set to 'allow unauthorized users to log on as Guests' and you have to have the Guest account enabled. And, you have to make sure that Guest has the ability to control the internet connection (because the TiVo is going to be specifying the URL and because you want the data stream to make it back to the TiVo.)
Just some thoughts...


----------



## alnames

The one thing I found to make PPP work is that 2 IP addressess are needed. If you use DHCP the server and client IP address are the same and it doesn't work. When I specify 2 addresses everything works fine.


----------



## tbhausen

That was the final hurdle for me, too. Once I specified a range of two IP addresses within the same range as the ones being assigned by my router's NAT, it's been perfect ever since.

Todd/Indy


----------



## pwilkey4

All, thanks for sharing your knowledge. You have made me a very happy person.

I have a DTivo, Hughes DVR80, Netgear router, running XP on my PC. I have no landline phone; we only have cell phones at our house.

I did not want to hack the software on my box, and thanks to all of you, the seal is still intact.
I got the twenty foot TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable from the 9thtee.com, followed OTTO's serial PPP setup, but was still getting "Failed while negotiating." until I changed the incoming connection from DHCP to assigned IP's I used 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0.110

Thanks again to all that took the time to share, -Perry


----------



## KBrack

I'm having no luck with PPP via Serial and need some help. I've been able to get TiVo to connect to the computer, but never get past the negotiating step. I've spent hours trying to get this to work and I'm out of ideas, but I do have some questions. 

I built my cable myself, it seemed straightforward and I do get the ~ prompt and get connected. However my testing in HyperTerminal shows a different series of garbage than the one that was listed earlier in this thread:

quote:
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}
$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&}
} } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À
!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}
"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } }
} }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&¸Þ}$ä}'}"}(}"P}^~ 

Should I look for this exact series of characters or are things OK since it begins with the ~ and gets the connection?

Also, in checking the number of bytes that the unauthenticated user item sends/receives, I get very different results between calls. Sometimes the number of packets are only around 400 for send/receive and sometimes they go over 5000. Is this normal? I usually have more data transmitted after I make a change to the IP addressing scheme. I've tried both DHCP and specifying a range starting with 192.168.

I hope that these questions might shed some light on why my connections consistently fail during the negotiating phase.

I have two DirecTV TiVos at home and both fail in the same manner. We have a standalone at work and I brought in the laptop and cable and it exhibited the exact same symptoms. I'd love to get this to work, so any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cactus46

Hi KBrack,

You might find some insight if you review this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2456864#post2456864

"Should I look for this exact series of characters or are things OK since it begins with the ~ and gets the connection?" The characters won't be exact necessarily but it looks like your cable is good and part of your setup is functional.

In your C:\Windows directory there is a file called 'ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt'. Please post a copy of yours here after making a 'Daily Call'. You can compare yours to mine, too, in the above thread. Perhaps we can shed some light on your setup.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## neil111

Hi. As a Vonage customer, I was about to either do the whole Linux PPP route or buy TurboNet... but stumbled across this solution  Excellent! Only 2 more days of program guide left, and it has worked on my laptop XP... only thing is I had to cut the 115K down to 19K. Others have said it shoudl work, so I'll try upping again. Also, I had to give it a static IP address range.

My Question... WILL THIS WORK UNDER WIN98 SR2? I tried to do this, modifying the mdmhayes.inf file. However there was no corresponding .pnf file. I rebooted, and went to add the connection. It did "see" my new direct serial connection w/ today's date, but after finishing the Wizard, the Modem control panel ONLY showed my Modem -- the Direct Connection was nowhere to be found ?!?

I'd prefer Win98SR2 because it will be MUCH easier to run the cat5 null cable to that desktop vs. snaking through walls & insulation.

I tried the wizard 2x ... no luck.

Any advice?
Thanks,
- Neil


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

It's good to see you got your serial to PPP working. I have no experience with setting it up in Win 98 SE. Perhaps someone who has set it up with '98 will hop in here and answer this. Or you can be the pioneer. 

John


----------



## neil111

Thanks, John. I'll give it a shot when I have some time in the next few weeks and will keep the group updated. In the meantime, if anyone knows about the lack of a .pnf file on Win98 vs. XP -- does this matter?

- Neil


----------



## KBrack

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> 
> In your C:\Windows directory there is a file called 'ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt'. Please post a copy of yours here after making a 'Daily Call'. You can compare yours to mine, too, in the above thread. Perhaps we can shed some light on your setup.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> John [/B]


I'll post my log file from an attempt earlier today. Any ideas on what's going on would be much appreciated. This attempt used wired ethernet (instead of wireless) with the same results.

Here's the log:
01-10-2005 09:08:01.820 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.820 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.820 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.820 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.937 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 09:08:01.937 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-10-2005 09:08:01.937 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-10-2005 09:08:01.937 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-10-2005 09:08:01.937 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-10-2005 09:08:01.947 - Opening Modem
01-10-2005 09:08:01.947 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-10-2005 09:08:01.947 - Initializing modem.
01-10-2005 09:08:01.947 - Waiting for a call.
01-10-2005 13:22:02.527 - Session Statistics:
01-10-2005 13:22:02.527 - Reads : 0 bytes
01-10-2005 13:22:02.527 - Writes: 0 bytes
01-10-2005 14:00:32.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-10-2005 14:00:32.187 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-10-2005 14:00:32.197 - Opening Modem
01-10-2005 14:00:32.197 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-10-2005 14:00:32.197 - Initializing modem.
01-10-2005 14:00:32.227 - Waiting for a call.
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - Recv: ~
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - Recv: <ff>}#
01-10-2005 14:04:20.257 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:20.549 - Recv: <c0>}!}! }4"}&} } } } }%}&|lZ}'}"}(}"<aa>W~
01-10-2005 14:04:20.549 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: ~
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: <ff>}
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: #<c0>!}
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: !
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: !
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 4
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: "
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: &
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: 
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: %
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.273 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: &
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: m
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: |
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: l
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: Z
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: '
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: "
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: (
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: }
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: "
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: <aa>
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: W
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Recv: ~
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Unknown Response
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
01-10-2005 14:04:23.283 - Answering the call.
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010223) Status 0x00000000
01-10-2005 14:04:23.293 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
01-10-2005 14:04:53.319 - Read: Total: 787, Per/Sec: 23, Written: Total: 2122, Per/Sec: 70
01-10-2005 14:05:06.623 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
01-10-2005 14:05:06.623 - Hanging up the modem.
01-10-2005 14:05:06.623 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - Initializing modem.
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - Waiting for a call.
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010212) Status 0x00000000
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010201) Status 0x00000000
01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
01-10-2005 14:06:10.718 - Session Statistics:
01-10-2005 14:06:10.718 - Reads : 0 bytes
01-10-2005 14:06:10.718 - Writes: 0 bytes


----------



## cactus46

Looking at your modem log, it appears that you are pulling up an installed modem like a USR in the call log in addition to the virtual modem that you set up for serial to PPP.

"01-10-2005 09:08:01.947 - Opening Modem" 
"01-10-2005 14:05:08.626 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)"

All of the "TSP" events would be for another modem installed in the computer or another service. It looks like a conflict. 

These events would not be logged with the implementation of serial to PPP. What is your take? Do you have an additional modem installed in the computer? Another service perhaps? Did you check "Do not allow virtual private connections?" Have you assigned the modem the same IRQ as the serial port?

John


----------



## Voorheez

I'm having a problem, and I'm really a newb so please bear with me. I set up my connection PPP over serial and I followed every step correctly. When I test connection, it prepars, then dials, then when connecting, it just says failed. Service not answering. Anyone know how I can fix that? I'm using a D-Link modem with no router.


----------



## Voorheez

PS...I dont know how to check the HyperTerminal thing, and I dont know what IP addresses to set if I need to set them....thanks in advance


----------



## cactus46

Hi Voorheez,

There are a couple of things you can try. First, I would recommend going to your "Incoming Connections" in the Network Connections tab in the Control Panel. Right-click on Incoming Connections, click on Properties, and then click on the Networking tab. Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) should then be highlighted, click on the Properties button. In the Incoming TCP/IP Properties box, click on Specify TCP/IP addressess and put these two addresses in the From: and To: boxes--192.168.0.106 and 192.168.0.107. 

After making these changes, the top box 'Allow callers to access my local area network' should be checked, the two IP address should be active, and the bottom box should remain with no check. Try this and see if it makes a difference. 

After trying the above and if it still doesn't work, post a copy of your In your file called 'ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt' located in 
C:\Windows directory. This will let us see if there is anything obvious impeding your success with serial to PPP.

Good luck and let us know.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Voorheez,

I took a closer look at your 'ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt' that you sent as a PM.

It is not recognizing the ~ character as a ring. So I'm guessing there is something not quite right with the c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf file or the '.pnf' file was never deleted?

Otherwise, it looks like you are almost there!

If you like you can send via PM the c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf file to me to look at. Perhaps I can find a typo or something about it?

Based on Otto's instructions, the lines in question:

HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection

These lines added to the .inf file cause the tilde ~ to tell your computer the TiVo is asking for a connection.

In my modem log it shows:

12-18-2004 15:30:07.863 - Waiting for a call.
12-18-2004 15:43:58.458 - Recv: ~
12-18-2004 15:43:58.458 - Interpreted response: Ring

In your modem log it shows:

01-16-2005 15:36:50.765 - Waiting for a call.
01-16-2005 17:13:47.281 - Recv: ~
01-16-2005 17:13:47.281 - Unknown Response

Look at this and let us know what you find.

John


----------



## etsolow

> _Originally posted by etsolow _
> *While my HR10-250 returns the above error, my HDVR2 seems to be working fine. It is connected and downloading as I speak. The same setup should work on an HDTiVo too, right? I wonder what's goin' on there... *


Well I figured out what was causing my HDTiVo not to work, while my HDVR2 was working... it was my firewall! I don't quite get it, but on my Smoothwall I had the transparent web proxy enabled. I disabled it and now both the HDTiVo and the HDVR2 are able to dial out via the serial PPP connection.

Hopefully that'll be enough of a hint to help someone else out at some point!

E


----------



## Badtz

Hey all, I hope you guys can help me out. 
I've been trying for the past couple of days to get PPP over serial to work on my XP machine. I'm pretty sure I have the cable right, when I open hyperterminal I see lines of garbage starting with a ~, although I never get the 'requesting connection' line. Here is the contents of the log from my most recent connection attempt:

01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2005 16:15:54.836 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2005 16:16:09.708 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2005 16:16:09.708 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2005 16:16:09.708 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2005 16:17:05.488 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2005 16:17:05.488 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2005 16:17:05.488 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: ~
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: }!} }4}"
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: &} } } 
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: }%}&<e9>(
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: k
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: <cd>}'}"}(
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Recv: "7<85>~
01-18-2005 16:17:42.571 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: ~
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Answering the call.
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: &} } } 
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: }%}&<e9>(
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: k
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: <cd>}'}"}(
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: }
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Recv: "7<85>~
01-18-2005 16:17:45.576 - Unknown Response
01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-18-2005 16:18:15.589 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1150, Per/Sec: 37
01-18-2005 16:18:25.643 - Hanging up the modem.
01-18-2005 16:18:25.643 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-18-2005 16:18:27.646 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-18-2005 16:18:27.646 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2005 16:18:27.646 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2005 16:18:27.646 - Waiting for a call.

Any ideas?

Edit: I guess I should also include some other details: 
This is a Directivo series 2 I'm using. My computer is on a D-Link DI-614+ router. I've tried both DHCP and using a static IP range. The box never connects, it just says 'service not answering'. Also, when I look at my PC under the incoming connections screen, it never shows a client as being connected.


----------



## Voorheez

thats almost the same exact thing I get as well. We are both doing something wrong.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Badtz,

It looks like you are connecting. Do you have any firewalls running? Also, I believe two static IP addresses addresses are the way to go.

From your log: 

01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Connection established at 115200bps.

01-18-2005 16:18:15.589 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1150, Per/Sec: 37

You might consider using a lower connections speed such as 56k or something?

John


----------



## Badtz

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi Badtz,
> 
> It looks like you are connecting. Do you have any firewalls running? Also, I believe two static IP addresses addresses are the way to go.
> 
> From your log:
> 
> 01-18-2005 16:17:45.586 - Connection established at 115200bps.
> 
> 01-18-2005 16:18:15.589 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1150, Per/Sec: 37
> 
> You might consider using a lower connections speed such as 56k or something?
> 
> John *


It does appear that I'm connecting, but should I also see the connection on my PC? Incoming connections never shows clients being connected, and my router logs never show any kind of request for an IP. As far as firewalls, I turned off my software firewall, but I do still have the firewall enabled on my router itself. Would that cause a problem?

I'll try a lower speed later today and see what I get..

Thanks!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Badtz,

Use static IPs in the setup. Your computer already has its IP from the router. Your server-client relationship between the pc and TiVo need the static IPs if I understand this correctly. That's why the static IPs work better.

Since I believe you are actually connecting you can monitor your Network Connections when TiVo is trying to make its calls and see the static IPs given to the TiVo and PC under Properties for the <Unauthenticated User>, IIRC.

When you adjust the speed, remember you have to adjust it on the TiVo as well as the PC.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## Badtz

SUCCESS!!

I am happy to report that I successfully connected at 115200 today and made both a test and daily call. I think I found a good solution for others who are stuck in the same place I was. 

When you enter the dialing prefix into the tivo, make it ,#211,, 
Adding those 2 commas connected me. If I go into the tivo setup right now and remove them, it will not connect. Apparently that extra 4 seconds of pause makes all the difference, for me anyway. 

I also specified my IP address in setup, I used a range of 192.168.0.104 to 107. 

Thanks to cactus46 and everyone else who helped me.


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations, Badtz. I knew you were close to the answer. And thanks for your input, too. We are all learning. 

John


----------



## pele10

Hi everyone. I'm getting a similar issue that others have mentioned in this thread of the connection failing during negotiation. I've spent many a nights lately trying just about every suggestion I've seen on this and other sites and nothing has seemed to work (disable firewall, added two commas after dialing prefix, tried different connection speeds and different fixed tcp/ip addresses instead of using dhcp, started over from scratch multiple times, etc.) I have followed Ottos directions exactly. I have a Series1 DirecTV Hughes receiver connected to my WinXP SP2 computer using a 20ft. null modem cable from 9thtee. I was originally behind a D-Link router but have removed it from the setup so that my WinXP computer is connected directly to my cable modem. I disable my Norton firewall each time before trying to make a connection. I've also tried rebooting my Tivo several times.

During each call attempt, I always get the unauthenticated user showing up as I should. I have been monitoring the status of it as I tried connecting multiple times last night and tonight and noticed a pattern: I receive 416 bytes within the first minute of connectivity. It will then seem to pause for a little bit and usually jumps up to 461 bytes within the second minute. It will then pause again and sit until exactly 3 minutes and 5 seconds (give or take a second) of connectivity which at that time it jumps up to 481 bytes received and then the connection fails. Im not sure if this means anything but it has been consistently failing at this time. The bytes sent usually range in the thousands, topping off around 5,000+. Im at a loss for what else to try and would appreciate any suggestions. Im determined to get this to work. FYI, here is a look at my modem log:

01-20-2005 21:04:20.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-20-2005 21:04:20.781 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-20-2005 21:04:20.781 - Initializing modem.
01-20-2005 21:04:20.781 - Waiting for a call.
01-20-2005 21:15:03.359 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-20-2005 21:15:03.359 - Initializing modem.
01-20-2005 21:15:03.359 - Waiting for a call.
01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Recv: ~
01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Recv: }
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Recv: }
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Recv: &} } } 
01-20-2005 21:15:39.578 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Recv: }
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Recv: }%}&} 
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Recv: }
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Recv: }^<df>}'}
01-20-2005 21:15:39.593 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.609 - Recv: "
01-20-2005 21:15:39.609 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:39.609 - Recv: }(}"Gx~
01-20-2005 21:15:39.609 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:42.578 - Recv: ~
01-20-2005 21:15:42.578 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-20-2005 21:15:42.578 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-20-2005 21:15:42.578 - Unknown Response
01-20-2005 21:15:42.578 - Answering the call.
01-20-2005 21:15:42.593 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-20-2005 21:15:42.593 - Connection established at 9600bps.
01-20-2005 21:15:42.593 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-20-2005 21:15:42.593 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-20-2005 21:16:12.593 - Read: Total: 584, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 5333, Per/Sec: 177
01-20-2005 21:18:12.593 - Read: Total: 682, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5817, Per/Sec: 4
01-20-2005 21:18:52.500 - Hanging up the modem.
01-20-2005 21:18:52.500 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-20-2005 21:18:54.500 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-20-2005 21:18:54.500 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-20-2005 21:18:54.500 - Initializing modem.
01-20-2005 21:18:54.500 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

It looks like your setup is correct from your TiVo to your PC. Tell us a little more about your router, and Internet--cable, or dsl. 

It looks like your router may be more sophisticated than NAT? Can you bypass your router and connect the PC to your cable/dsl modem for a test?

For what it is worth, it looks like your TiVo to PC connection is working.

John


----------



## pele10

John,

I took the router out of my setup a few days ago. So now it is just my Hughes DirecTV Series 1 receiver hooked up to my WinXP computer via a 20ft 9thtee null modem cable and the WinXP computer is hooked up directly to my Motorola SB5100 Surfboard cable modem. ISP is Charter. The only firewall I have running right now is Norton Firewall 2005 which I disable before trying to make a connection. The connection still fails during the negotiating as I mentioned in my original post. It just seems like for whatever reason, it just times out after 3 minutes for some reason.

When I run ipconfig, this is what I get:

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.107.150.177
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.107.128.1

I have a 1394/firewire card installed and so I created the network bridge based off the following I found in a different thread:

"After suffering through several days of frustration and becoming way too familiar with mdmhayes.inf, configuring modems and incoming connections trying to get my HR10-250 to communicate via PPP I literally stumbled on the solution. Turns out that because my computer has a 1394 card in it (AKA "Firewire") it was showing up in my list of networks. I essentially ignored it as I didn't think it had anything to do with my problem. At my wit's end I right-mouse clicked on the local area network and noticed a command for creating a bridge. So, on a whim I created a bridge between the Local Area Connection and the 1394 Connection. Next time I tried a test call it worked! So, I tried a regular call and, viola! it also worked. It is still downloading what is apparently a software update (10MB and counting!) with no problems."


----------



## Badtz

This may or may not be helpful but, before I got my connection working at 115200, I tried connecting at 9600 baud with success. At that slow speed, it took 9 full minutes for it to complete negotiation. It appears that you're connecting at 9600.. have you had the same problem at higher speeds? If you're worried about length of the cable, I am connecting at the highest speed and I'm using a belden 9451 audio cable that's running through my attic.. I'd estimate it's about 60 feet of cable. 

You said that you're seeing the 'user connected' icon. When you look at the status of that user, does it show that the PC has assigned it an IP address? If so, then I would say that your problem isn't with your network setup at all. Something is stopping the data from coming back to the tivo, make sure you have any firewalls turned off.


----------



## cactus46

Hi pele10,

Your Motorola reference jogged my memory about another post from tivo_pvr:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2460136#post2460136

Could this apply to you and many others using the Motorola cable modem?

Hope this gets you on the right track and keep us posted.

John



> _Originally posted by pele10 _
> *John,
> 
> I took the router out of my setup a few days ago. So now it is just my Hughes DirecTV Series 1 receiver hooked up to my WinXP computer via a 20ft 9thtee null modem cable and the WinXP computer is hooked up directly to my Motorola SB5100 Surfboard cable modem. ISP is Charter. The only firewall I have running right now is Norton Firewall 2005 which I disable before trying to make a connection. The connection still fails during the negotiating as I mentioned in my original post. It just seems like for whatever reason, it just times out after 3 minutes for some reason.
> ....................................................................... *


----------



## KBrack

I've been working on this for days with absolutely no luck and Pele10's situation sounds exactly like mine. I've tried everything that I know of to try to get this to work. (Multiple laptops, wide open router, no router, commas, assigned IPs, etc., etc.)

I get the same type of statistics that Pele10 reports for the Unauthenticated user connection. Something that I noticed yesterday, I was totally off the network and got the same response when I had the TiVo initiate the connection. So it seems that there's no data at all being passed to "the Mothership." Pele10 could you try this and see if it is the same with you?

Any ideas from anyone on what to check to see if I can get any traffic moving. What about ICS settings, I've seen no mention of these, but I can't enable them as it needs the address that's being used by my router.

For what it's worth, I have a Motorola cable modem, but not the SBG1000. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
KBrack



> _Originally posted by pele10 _
> *Hi everyone. I'm getting a similar issue that others have mentioned in this thread of the connection failing during negotiation. I've spent many a nights lately trying just about every suggestion I've seen on this and other sites and nothing has seemed to work (disable firewall, added two commas after dialing prefix, tried different connection speeds and different fixed tcp/ip addresses instead of using dhcp, started over from scratch multiple times, etc.) I have followed Ottos directions exactly. I have a Series1 DirecTV Hughes receiver connected to my WinXP SP2 computer using a 20ft. null modem cable from 9thtee. I was originally behind a D-Link router but have removed it from the setup so that my WinXP computer is connected directly to my cable modem. I disable my Norton firewall each time before trying to make a connection. I've also tried rebooting my Tivo several times.
> 
> During each call attempt, I always get the unauthenticated user showing up as I should. I have been monitoring the status of it as I tried connecting multiple times last night and tonight and noticed a pattern: I receive 416 bytes within the first minute of connectivity. It will then seem to pause for a little bit and usually jumps up to 461 bytes within the second minute. It will then pause again and sit until exactly 3 minutes and 5 seconds (give or take a second) of connectivity which at that time it jumps up to 481 bytes received and then the connection fails. Im not sure if this means anything but it has been consistently failing at this time. The bytes sent usually range in the thousands, topping off around 5,000+. Im at a loss for what else to try and would appreciate any suggestions. Im determined to get this to work. FYI, here is a look at my modem log:
> 
> *


----------



## Voorheez

Well, i'm getting closer, my modem started to negotiate, but then failed while negotiating after about 3 minuts. DAM, i'm almost there. Maybe one of you can help me out, here is the new log::

01-21-2005 21:46:00.772 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-21-2005 21:46:00.819 - Initializing modem.
01-21-2005 21:46:00.866 - Waiting for a call.
01-21-2005 21:48:10.053 - Recv: ~
01-21-2005 21:48:10.053 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-21-2005 21:48:10.069 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<<f2><c3>i}'}"}(}"<f6><9c>~
01-21-2005 21:48:10.069 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: ~
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Answering the call.
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: }
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: }
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: &} } } 
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: }
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: }%}&<<f2>
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: <c3>
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: i}'}"}(
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: }
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Recv: "<f6><9c>~
01-21-2005 21:48:13.053 - Unknown Response
01-21-2005 21:48:13.069 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-21-2005 21:48:13.069 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-21-2005 21:48:13.069 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-21-2005 21:48:13.069 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-21-2005 21:48:43.069 - Read: Total: 672, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5154, Per/Sec: 171
01-21-2005 21:50:43.069 - Read: Total: 802, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 7224, Per/Sec: 17
01-21-2005 21:51:23.741 - Hanging up the modem.
01-21-2005 21:51:23.741 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-21-2005 21:51:25.741 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-21-2005 21:51:25.741 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-21-2005 21:51:25.741 - Initializing modem.
01-21-2005 21:51:25.741 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

It appears that the TiVo is talking ok to the PC. However, the PC is not talking to the Internet. Probably, there is some firewall or packet filtering turned on in a router, cable/dsl modem, or in the PC itself.

These lines show that TiVo is talking to the PC:

01-21-2005 21:48:43.069 - Read: Total: 672, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5154, Per/Sec: 171
01-21-2005 21:50:43.069 - Read: Total: 802, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 7224, Per/Sec: 17

But the two entries and the high ratio of Written to Read indicates to me that TiVo is not making a connection with the TiVo servers.

John


----------



## pele10

In response to those that have replied since my last posting:

Badtz - I have tried connecting at various speeds. The PC does appear to be assigning an IP to the TIVO. I have disabled my firewall each time I try to connect so I dont think thats an issue.

Cactus46 - My Motorola cable modem (SB5100) is a different version from the one (SBG1000) mentioned in the thread you posted. I've been reviewing the documentation for my modem and it does not have any type of built in firewall, packet filtering, etc. and is not able to be configured as much as the SBG1000 one so I'm assuming that's not the problem, although I'm not going to completely rule it out just yet.

KBrack - I don't get the same response when I'm off the network. It never makes it to the Negotiating phase. Instead it just fails at the Connecting phase.

Ive tried starting for scratch again several times always following Ottos directions and still no luck. It seems that no matter what I try, the connection still fails at the same point during the Negotiating stage. The pattern is always the same: I receive 416 bytes within the first minute of connectivity. It will then seem to pause for a little bit and usually jumps up to 461 bytes within the second minute. It will then pause again and sit until exactly 3 minutes and 5 seconds (give or take a second) of connectivity which at that time it jumps up to 481 bytes received and then the connection fails. It always fails around the same time and when it receives 481 bytes.

Theres something else Ive noticed that Im not sure if its normal or not. During the Negotiating stage, when I look at the status for the Unauthenticated User, in the Received column underneath where it notes the amount of bytes, I noticed its showing that there is one error. Is this normal? There are no errors under the Sent column.

Heres my latest modem log. The interesting thing is now Im getting additional lines with LINEEVEVENT in it. Ive never gotten those lines before in my log.

01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - Waiting for a call.
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010301) Status 0x00000000
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010312) Status 0x00000000
01-23-2005 14:30:41.531 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Recv: ~
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-23-2005 14:31:25.703 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Recv: &} } } 
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
01-23-2005 14:31:25.718 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.734 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 14:31:25.734 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.734 - Recv: 4i}'}"}
01-23-2005 14:31:25.734 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.750 - Recv: (
01-23-2005 14:31:25.750 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:25.750 - Recv: }"h<cf>~
01-23-2005 14:31:25.750 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - Recv: ~
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
01-23-2005 14:31:28.703 - Answering the call.
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - Connection established at 9600bps.
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102ab) Status 0x00000000
01-23-2005 14:31:28.718 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
01-23-2005 14:31:58.718 - Read: Total: 579, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 350, Per/Sec: 11
01-23-2005 14:33:58.718 - Read: Total: 677, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 350, Per/Sec: 0
01-23-2005 14:34:38.656 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
01-23-2005 14:34:38.656 - Hanging up the modem.
01-23-2005 14:34:38.656 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - Waiting for a call.
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
01-23-2005 14:34:40.656 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x0001029a) Status 0x00000000
01-23-2005 14:34:40.671 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
01-23-2005 14:34:40.671 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010289) Status 0x00000000
01-23-2005 14:34:40.687 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## cactus46

pele10, it looks like the drivers were loaded for another modem rather than the one setup for "Communications cable between two computers"? Was this computer set up for communicating with a Palm or other handheld?

What modem driver was being logged at the beginning of your log such as "1-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf section: M2700"


----------



## cmccallion

I'm having a similar problem setting up PPP as others. I've tried all tips on this forum, but no luck so far. I have a series 1 tivo, using a null modem cable, Win XP, motorola SBV4200 modem, no router, the blackice firewall and windows firewall are disabled, and assigned IP address range 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.110. The connection times out after connecting as <Unauthenticated User> with the computer. Here is my modem log: any help?

01-23-2005 20:25:30.531 - Passthrough On
01-23-2005 20:25:40.546 - Passthrough Off
01-23-2005 20:25:40.546 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 20:25:40.546 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 20:25:40.546 - Waiting for a call.
01-23-2005 20:25:50.359 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 20:25:50.359 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 20:25:50.359 - Waiting for a call.
01-23-2005 20:25:50.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 20:25:50.453 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 20:25:50.453 - Waiting for a call.
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: ~
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: &} } } 
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: )
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: %}'}"}(
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Recv: "u<8b>~
01-23-2005 20:29:57.890 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: ~
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: &} } } 
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Answering the call.
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: )
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: %}'}"}(
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: }
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Recv: "u<8b>~
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-23-2005 20:30:00.906 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-23-2005 20:30:30.906 - Read: Total: 593, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 383, Per/Sec: 12
01-23-2005 20:32:30.906 - Read: Total: 692, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 383, Per/Sec: 0
01-23-2005 20:33:08.578 - Hanging up the modem.
01-23-2005 20:33:08.578 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - Recv: <e0><00><e0><00><e0><e0><e0><00><00><e0><e0><e0><00>
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - Unknown Response
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - Initializing modem.
01-23-2005 20:33:10.578 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## pjpete

You can add me to the list. I have been working on this for the past four days and I don't know what to try next. I have added the extra pauses, shortened the length of my cable, lowered the modem speed, turned off the firewall on both XP and my router, disconnected the router and then reconnected it and confirmed from the cable company that the modem does not have a firewall.

I have also used various IP addresses shown, but I have no knowledge why I doing this or what it means. I have attached my log file in case somone can help me. Ever since I shortnened the cable and moved the tivo next to the computer, my wife is getting quite the kick out of watching me have to contol the tivo with the remote in the office and then race back into the family room to see where to move the cursor next on the TV.

Anyways, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Pete

01-24-2005 21:58:54.453 - Recv: ~
01-24-2005 21:58:54.453 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-24-2005 21:58:54.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-24-2005 21:58:54.453 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Recv: }
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Recv: }
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Recv: &} } } 
01-24-2005 21:58:54.468 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Recv: }
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Recv: }%}&Y}
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Recv: 7
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Recv: %-}'}"}
01-24-2005 21:58:54.484 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.500 - Recv: (
01-24-2005 21:58:54.500 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:54.500 - Recv: }"v|~
01-24-2005 21:58:54.500 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:57.468 - Recv: ~
01-24-2005 21:58:57.468 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-24-2005 21:58:57.468 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-24-2005 21:58:57.468 - Unknown Response
01-24-2005 21:58:57.468 - Answering the call.
01-24-2005 21:58:57.484 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-24-2005 21:58:57.484 - Connection established at 9600bps.
01-24-2005 21:58:57.484 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-24-2005 21:58:57.484 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-24-2005 21:59:27.484 - Read: Total: 648, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 386, Per/Sec: 12
01-24-2005 22:01:27.484 - Read: Total: 778, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 386, Per/Sec: 0
01-24-2005 22:02:07.296 - Hanging up the modem.
01-24-2005 22:02:07.296 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-24-2005 22:02:09.296 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-24-2005 22:02:09.296 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-24-2005 22:02:09.296 - Initializing modem.
01-24-2005 22:02:09.296 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## strange_69

I am having problems when I get to step #3 of the set-up proceedure. While trying to set-up a New Connection when I get to the part that says Select "Accept Incoming Connections" and click Next
My computer hangs for a couple of minutes and then gives me an error message saying that I need to have Router and Remote Access Service Started. When I try to start Router and Remote Access Service it fails to start and gives me an error 2 message. I tried the New Connection Wizard on a different computer (at work) and was able to get through the set-up even though it has the Router and Remote Access Service disabled. I think the solution might just be something simple like I have something shut off that needs to be turned on or that I did something for security reasons years ago and then forgot about it. XP has been so stable that I can't remember the last time that I had to mess with it. I seam to remember that I did change some NetBios Bindings a few years ago but cannot remember exactly what I did and it appears that SP2 has changed the appearance of everything. Anyways, any sugestions would be appeciated otherwise I am afraid that I will have to re-install windows.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Pete and cmccallion,

What is the brand and model of your cable/dsl modem and router?

It appears that you have edited your modem logs? I don't see the top part of the logs that contain the reference to the edited mdmhayes.inf?

"01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-20-2005 21:04:20.734 - Modem inf section: M2700"

It appears that the PC is talking to the TiVo in both cases.

"01-24-2005 21:59:27.484 - Read: Total: 648, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 386, Per/Sec: 12"

The double entry is when TiVo doesn't make the initial connection and tries a second time making the 3 minute or so call.

So short of a IP related issue, it could be firewall, router or cable/dsl modem issue. For the IP address, I would look at the address assigned by my router beginning with 192.168.xxx.xxx and perhaps assign two address. You can see this address by going to Network Connections and clicking on Local Area Connection and in the lower left hand corner you should see something like 192.168.1.21. Assign two IP like 192.168.1.28 and 192.168.1.29 as an example. 

If your connections is directly to the DSL/Cable modem with an address on my computer similiar to 24.2.133.xxx, you may want to look at network address translation issues as suggested in Otto's troubleshooting section. The advantage of using a router is typically NAT issues are handled with the router.

If your complete log is too long, then PM me with a copy of it.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## pjpete

SUCCESS!!!! 

John I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide such a detailed explanation. My problem turned out to be the ip addresses I was using. I was just copying ones from other posters without knowing why. This time I added 7 to my ip address like you had done in your example and although I still don't know why I was doing this, it worked the first time on the test and download.

Thanks again for your assistance and it looks now like I might get a better sleep tonight - this was really bugging me!

Pete


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations, Pete! Your persistence paid off. I'm happy the other posters and I were able to help.

The reason for the two IP addresses close to your XP computer's IP address is so the static IP addresses you assign will be able to get through the router and not be filtered out by the 'network mask'. Also, by using an address several addresses above your computer's address as a static IP address makes it remote that the router will assign a conflicting addrress to other devices. Most routers I've had experience with assign IP addresses in ascending order.

John


----------



## poetami

OK, I've read everything I can find, and I still can't get it to work. If I connect in HyperTerminal I get the appropriate "garbage" starting with ~ and even a couple of User Requests. So, I think that means that Tivo is talking to my PC.

I am assigning IP's. I am on a cable connection with a D-Link DI-704P router. I will add my modem log. It looks to me like it's not recognizing the ~ as a ring. I updated the mdmhayes.inf file and deleted the pnf file a rebooted. I turned off all the firewalls I could find. The router is supposed to have one built in, so I will try hooking straight to the cable modem, but in the meantime, here's the modem log.

01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Initializing modem.
01-26-2005 14:39:22.437 - Waiting for a call.
01-26-2005 14:39:36.328 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-26-2005 14:39:36.328 - Initializing modem.
01-26-2005 14:39:36.328 - Waiting for a call.
01-26-2005 14:40:13.250 - Passthrough On
01-26-2005 14:40:23.265 - Passthrough Off
01-26-2005 14:40:23.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-26-2005 14:40:23.265 - Initializing modem.
01-26-2005 14:40:23.265 - Waiting for a call.
01-26-2005 14:40:40.796 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-26-2005 14:40:40.796 - Initializing modem.
01-26-2005 14:40:40.796 - Waiting for a call.
01-26-2005 14:40:40.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-26-2005 14:40:40.859 - Initializing modem.
01-26-2005 14:40:40.875 - Waiting for a call.
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:44.312 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:47.328 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:50.359 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.375 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:50.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:50.375 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(}"<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:50.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:53.375 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:56.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:41:59.390 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.406 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:41:59.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:41:59.406 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:41:59.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:42:02.406 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:42:05.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:42:08.421 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: &} } <9f>}'}"}(
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: }
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Recv: "<da>5~
01-26-2005 14:42:11.437 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}"} }0
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Recv: U
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Recv: ser requestS3
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:14.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}#} }0
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Recv: U
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Recv: ser requesty{
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Recv: ~
01-26-2005 14:42:17.000 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:21.046 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
01-26-2005 14:42:21.046 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Recv: <00><00>
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Recv: <00>
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Recv: <00>
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Unknown Response
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
01-26-2005 14:42:22.046 - Unknown Response

I can't seem to figure it out. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## cactus46

Hi Tami,

So far your problem looks easy. My guess is the reason why it doesn't recognize ~ as a ring is because it doesn't recognize the edited mdmhayes.inf file. Possibilities for this are 1) you did not add the changes to mdmhayes.inf file, 2) after adding the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file you did not delete the mdmhayes.pnf file, or 3) you put the edited mdmhayes.inf file in some other directory besides the default C:\Windows\inf directory when you deleted C:\Windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf.

Add the specified changes to your mdmhayes.inf file in the C:\Windows\inf directory, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file in the same directory and reboot your computer. Try a test call and post here if it does not work.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John

Edited to correct the transposed 'hayesmdm' to the corrected 'mdmhayes'.


----------



## strange_69

Hmmm, no gabage, no nothing. Re-installed Window (ugh). Anyways, this is what I get in my log.

01-26-2005 14:30:23.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:23.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:23.984 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:23.984 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:24.000 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005


Please help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi strange,

Can you tell me a little more about your computer? Do you have a standard serial port on your computer or are you using an RS-232 adapter to connect to the computer? It almost looks like an IRQ conflict? Are you running any other serial port software on your computer?

Sorry that you had to reinstall XP!

John


----------



## strange_69

Hey cactus46, thanks for answering me, I've been searching around and it appears that I have the same problem as Bob did in this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=204260&highlight=ppp

I am using a headphone/serial(D9) cord that I bought from somewhere. I have a gender changer and a D9/D9 Null Modem between the cord and my computer. I have use my serial port before to program an externial modem, so I am pretty sure that it is good. At this point I am open to any ideas. This might help, if I uninstall the c to c connection and then reboot I can make it all the way through the new connection wizard, I can then reinstall the c to c connection go to the "incoming connection" and configure it. But I cannot get iit to connect. If I reboot the incoming connection is gone and I still cannot connect. The only serial stuff that I have connected are my keyboard, mouse and null moden(COM2). Is that too much? Hmmmm, I wonder.....


----------



## poetami

Sorry, dont remember who replied ... typing on an ipaq right now. but i already modified the inf and deleted the pnf & rebooted. wish it was that easy. any other ideas??? 

thanks
tami


----------



## cactus46

Ok, Tami, now that you have made the changes to the file, deleted the .pnf file and rebooted, post another copy of your modem log here.

I want to see your modem log accept the ~ as a ring character. If we don't see that, then the changes you made haven't registered. We have to do this a step at a time if there are more problems but the first problem was 'no ring'.

If the two lines were added to the mdmhayes.inf file, you would see something like this in your modem log:

"01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Recv: ~
01-20-2005 21:15:39.562 - Interpreted response: Ring"

If you see that, then we can move on.

John


----------



## cactus46

strange,

"01-26-2005 14:30:24.015 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005"

I think this error occurs because of a hardware conflict. Before you reinstalled XP you said your computer wouldn't set up the Incoming Connections. But to get the latest modem log, the computer obviously passed the point of Incoming Connections and the modem complained.

In the post you referenced the user decided he had a problem with his computer and serial to PPP worked on another computer. Do you have that available to you?

John


----------



## strange_69

No, unfortunately I do not but my friend was able to verify that the proceedure worked on his computer. Grrrrrr. He does not even own a TIVO. Anyways, I swapped from COM2 to COM1 and was able to get this using HT:

Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/ttyDSS: Read-only file system 
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&I}6}-Â}'}"}(}"ù]~sent [LCP Co
using channel 65ncma 
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xd6d3bd00> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&ÖÓ½} }'}"}(}"äR~LCP: timeout sending Config-Reques
ts
Connection terminated.

It's 2320 here now and I've been up since 1600 yesterday, time to crash before I really do something stupid. I just keep having a feeling that I have something check or unchecked that I should not have. Thanks again for your help. BTW here is my latest modem log:

01-26-2005 23:11:53.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-26-2005 23:11:53.359 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005

As you can see, same as before. G-night.


----------



## ppp_wannabe

I am having the same problem. Checked my modem log, and I get the line that says "~" interpreted as "ring". I try to make a test call and the Tivo gets to the "Connecting" stage and craps out after about 2 or 3 minutes.
My incomming connections shows the Tivo trying to connect and in fact says that the Tivo is connected. Then "Failed. Service unavailable."

Please Please help. I need this to work.

Other random info:

20' null modem cable from 9thtee 
Win XP SP2 with firewall off/on, no difference
Motoroloa Cable modem <---- this guy might be the culprit (?)
Linksys wireless router <-----tried it both with and without this
Philips Series 1 TiVo
Tried every baud from 9.6 to 115, 9.6 seems to work best


----------



## poetami

John (and everone else),

Thanks for your help, even though we were have some miscommunication. My original log was with the proper file changes, and for some strange reason, it just wasn't recognizing it. I redid it and the connection several times with the same results. But this morning, I did a system restore to before I started this. Then I did everything all over again from scratch. Tried with DHCP first (had to try), it didn't work, but I did see that the Ring was recognized. So I put in the IP's and voila! it works. Downloading now ... it's probably gonna take a while since my data was gonna run out in 2 days. 

Don't know why it works now and not before, but I don't care. It's like the magic power of the reboot .... just happy it's working.

Good luck to everyone else. If I can provide you with any good logs or anything just let me know. 

BTW, distance can't be too much of an issue because here's my connection:
Original Tivo cable
9pin null modem adapter
9pin to 25 pin adapter
25-foot 25pin straight through cable
25pin to 9pin adapter
9pin serial port on PC

Sure I found a 25' 9pin F to 9pin F null modem cable online for only $10 ... but that was after I pieced all this together from Radio Shack and CompUSA. The price I pay for wanting it NOW!

Thanks again,
Tami


----------



## ppp_wannabe

OK, I'm trying everything. I've looked closely at the mdmhayes.inf file and it appears to be right. My modem log indicates that it is interpreting the "~" character as a ring. But I still get the lengthy wait and no connect. I'd be happy to post my modem log if someone thinks it could help.

So please, will someone answer these questions:

If I bang in two IP addresses into the PPP connection, should they be inside or outside the subnet? Meaning that the IP addresses on my side of the router are all of the form 198.168.1.XXX. I set my DHCP server to dish out addresses between .100 and .150. So what should I pick for the PPP connection? I see lots of folks saying use something that the router won't dish out, but it still has to be in the same subnet, right? So I can't use 198.168.0.XXX?

Someone earlier posted that the "ppp protocol" still has to be at 115K baud or it wont start even if you set the port speed lower. I don't think I understand this comment. If I don't set the baud in my Incoming Connections setup at the same thing I put in the tivo (i.e., ,#211 or ,#296) then the two don't even try to connect. 

As an aside, the only time I can get the "User Request" string in the hyperterminal check is when I'm using 9600 baud on both ends. So that's what I keep trying to connect with. Should I use something else even though I can't get that string with it?

Please Help!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Tami,

Glad you got it working! And it looks like time to invest in Radio Shack. 

And with all that hardware between your computer and TiVo demonstrats that most serial ports are capable of handling 115kb speeds especially those that run XP.

Thanks for the update.

John



> _Originally posted by poetami _
> *John (and everone else),
> 
> Thanks for your help, even though we were have some miscommunication. My original log was with the proper file changes, and for some strange reason, it just wasn't recognizing it. I redid it and the connection several times with the same results. But this morning, I did a system restore to before I started this. Then I did everything all over again from scratch. Tried with DHCP first (had to try), it didn't work, but I did see that the Ring was recognized. So I put in the IP's and voila! it works. Downloading now ... it's probably gonna take a while since my data was gonna run out in 2 days.
> 
> Don't know why it works now and not before, but I don't care. It's like the magic power of the reboot .... just happy it's working.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. If I can provide you with any good logs or anything just let me know.
> 
> BTW, distance can't be too much of an issue because here's my connection:
> Original Tivo cable
> 9pin null modem adapter
> 9pin to 25 pin adapter
> 25-foot 25pin straight through cable
> 25pin to 9pin adapter
> 9pin serial port on PC
> 
> Sure I found a 25' 9pin F to 9pin F null modem cable online for only $10 ... but that was after I pieced all this together from Radio Shack and CompUSA. The price I pay for wanting it NOW!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tami *


----------



## cactus46

Hi ppp_wannabe,

What is your computer's IP address from the Linksys? Try two addresses a few above your computer, such as your computer = 192.168.1.11, try this two addresses 192.168.1.18 and 192.168.1.19. 

Also, post a copy of your modem log here and perhaps we can see something additional but I think IP addresses within the range set on your router that the router wouldn't hand out normally with DHCP for the static addresses may take care of you.

Keep us posted and good luck.

John


----------



## ppp_wannabe

My computer's IP address is 198.168.1.101. Guess that's the first or second handed out by the router. The DHCP is only configured to hand out 50 addresses, so I think you're suggesting that I pick a couple that are in that range of 50, but well above what the DHCP is likely to dish out, say .40-.41. I'll try that. 

Will have to post my modem log later--am at work at the moment.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cactus46

Right, ppp_wannabe. anywhere in the 50 range but one not likely used by DHCP.

Hope it works for you and if it doesn't give us the log.

John


----------



## ppp_wannabe

Oh. My. GAWWWWD. I can't believe what it was. First, you <John> are a magician. I've been reading every post on this board and you have all the answers. I would have thrown my hands up and quit long ago but for all the encouragement on this board. Thanks. 
And for any of you who might be interested in my fix, all I will say is that the number 198.168 is NOT 192.168. 
So for any of you that still can't get it going, keep trying! And look for the little STUPID mistakes!
So, I will actually now provide my insights in case any of this will help. 
First, don't try to use DHCP even if you have a router. Bang in an IP address into the Incoming Connections setting, but make sure you pick a couple that ARE in your subnet. In case you aren't really sure what this means, do this:
click <Start> and <Run> then enter <cmd>
you should get a command window. 
type "ipconfig" and hit <enter>
If you did all the other steps right, you should have two entries, one for a PPP Adapter, and one for Ethernet Adapter. 
Look at the "IP Address" for the Ethernet Adapter. It will probably be either 192.168.1.XXX or maybe 192.168.0.XXX where the .XXX is some 2 or 3 digit number. 
The first THREE numbers of that address are basically your subnet. Whatever those first three numbers are should be the first three numbers of the IP addresses you assign to your TiVo in the Incoming Connections area. You have to pick the fourth number to be different than anything else on your network. If you don't know how to discover the IPs of other devices, maybe you should just guess... or pick .177 and .178. Those are high enough that they might not conflict with anything else.
And one other thing, you don't actually have to pick addresses in the same range as those your DHCP will dish. I limited my DHCP to addresses .100 to .150, but I got the TiVo connected using .155 and .156. It also worked when I picked addresses in the DHCP range, but by using addresses outside that range I'm guaranteed to never have address conflict. Just my 2 cents!!!
And one last thing, I'm now connecting at 115K and the data downloads are so much faster than the phone line it's silly. Why didn't I try this a year ago?!?!?


----------



## cactus46

Good show, ppp_wannabe! I'm always happy to see someone see this through to success! In many cases we can help others overcome their challenges.

Thanks for your explanation of your experience. I'll bet it helps someone else understand their problem.

"Oh. My. GAWWWWD. I can't believe what it was. First, you <John> are a magician. I've been reading every post on this board and you have all the answers. ...."

I wish I had all the answers; I'm learning, too. Thanks for your kind words. 

John


----------



## strange_69

Still pugging here too. I have a friend that works on computers for a living coming up here this weekend. He likes a challange. LOL I told him that this one will eat his lunch.  I'll keep the board posted.


----------



## cactus46

I'll bet you and your friend work this one out, strange.

Good luck!

John


----------



## pele10

Well I took a break for a while from trying to get my setup to work because I was getting fed up with it. I decided to try again today starting from scratch and...success!!!! Finally. The only thing I did different compared to the numberous times I've tried before was this time instead of copying and pasting the mdmhayes.inf file changes from Otto's instructions, I copied them from the ones on tivohelp.com. Just at a glance their doesn't appear to be anything different except for some spaces after "CLIENT", and "<h00>CLIENT", . Thanks to everyone who replied to my posts.


----------



## cactus46

Hi pele10,

Thanks for the update! Sometimes it helps to step back from a problem and then get back to it later.

Glad you were able to get it working.

John


----------



## zappal3

I have tried the instructions in this forum and Otto's instructions. I just can't seem to get this to go. It always says negotiating, but never seems to connect.

I have a Hughes HR10-250 and am running Windows XP (SP 2) with the firewall disabled. I have tried directly to my motorola cable modem and from behind my netgear wireless router.

Here is my modem log:

01-29-2005 01:34:46.169 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.169 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.169 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.169 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.230 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.230 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.260 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 01:34:46.260 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-29-2005 01:34:46.260 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-29-2005 01:34:46.260 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-29-2005 01:34:46.260 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-29-2005 01:34:46.380 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 01:34:46.420 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 01:34:46.420 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 01:40:57.163 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:40:57.163 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:40:57.413 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<d1>zTj}'}"}(
01-29-2005 01:40:57.413 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:40:57.413 - Recv: }"6 ~
01-29-2005 01:40:57.413 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:00.167 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:41:00.167 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:41:00.167 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<d1>zTj}
01-29-2005 01:41:00.167 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:00.167 - Answering the call.
01-29-2005 01:41:00.177 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-29-2005 01:41:00.177 - Connection established at 57600bps.
01-29-2005 01:41:00.177 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-29-2005 01:41:00.177 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-29-2005 01:41:11.413 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
01-29-2005 01:41:11.413 - Hanging up the modem.
01-29-2005 01:41:11.413 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-29-2005 01:41:11.423 - Recv: mstats
01-29-2005 01:41:11.423 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.423 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 01:41:11.443 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 01:41:11.443 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 01:41:11.544 - Recv: 
01-29-2005 01:41:11.544 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.544 - Recv: TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106961364 TIME=1106961390 SPEED= NUM_RETRAINS=0 RETRAIN_REASON=NONE DISCONNECT_REASON=HANGUP MODEM_TYPE=Si2433 MODEM_REV=F<lf>tclient_result TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106961364 TIME=1106961394 STATUS=Failed CODE=24<lf>cam_id TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=11
01-29-2005 01:41:11.544 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Recv: -
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Recv: <0f><bb><14>=2<lf>tclient_modemstats TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961791 SPEED= NUM_RETRAINS=0 RETRAIN_REASON=NONE DISCONNECT_REASON=HANGUP MODEM_TYPE=Si2433 MODEM_REV=F<lf>tclient_result TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961796 STATUS=Failed CODE=24<lf>cam
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Recv: 000D038813C CALL_ID=1106962709 TIME=1106962710 ID=0016-1524-9255<lf>ird_id TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106962709 TIME=1106962710 ID=5338813C<lf>tcd_driveid TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106962709 TIME=1106962710 HDA=WD-WCAL7175<99>^~
01-29-2005 01:41:11.754 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.794 - Recv: /
01-29-2005 01:41:11.794 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:11.794 - Recv: E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Ex<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>a<a1><8f><f1>9<lf><80><18><16><d0><7f>"<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> fs<1a>o<0b><c1>0532 HDB=Unknown<lf>tclient_dialcode TCD_ID=3570000D038813C CALL_ID=1106962709 TIME=1106962775 CODE=12 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WA
01-29-2005 01:41:11.794 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:13.336 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:41:13.336 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:41:13.336 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Ew<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><a1><<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> gI<1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_P
01-29-2005 01:41:13.336 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:17.612 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:41:17.612 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:41:17.612 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Ev<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><9f><90><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> h<f5><1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TON
01-29-2005 01:41:17.612 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:17.622 - Answering the call.
01-29-2005 01:41:17.632 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-29-2005 01:41:17.632 - Connection established at 57600bps.
01-29-2005 01:41:17.632 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-29-2005 01:41:17.632 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-29-2005 01:41:26.195 - Hanging up the modem.
01-29-2005 01:41:26.205 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-29-2005 01:41:28.208 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-29-2005 01:41:28.218 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 01:41:28.238 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 01:41:28.238 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 01:41:43.279 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:41:43.279 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:41:43.279 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Et<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1>
01-29-2005 01:41:43.279 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:43.319 - Recv: <8f>
01-29-2005 01:41:43.319 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:41:43.319 - Recv: \'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><95><88><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> r<fd><1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<e8><86>~
01-29-2005 01:41:43.319 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:42:17.558 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:42:17.558 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:42:17.568 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Es<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><88>(<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> <80>]<1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_O
01-29-2005 01:42:17.568 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:43:25.977 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:43:25.977 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:43:25.977 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Er<c0><a8><02><05><cc>
01-29-2005 01:43:25.977 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:43:26.027 - Recv: <b0>
01-29-2005 01:43:26.027 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:43:26.027 - Recv: 1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0>mh<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> <9b><1d><1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODEd<1f>~
01-29-2005 01:43:26.027 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:45:25.979 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:45:25.979 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:45:25.979 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Eq<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0>><88><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> <c9><fd><1a>o
01-29-2005 01:45:25.979 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:45:26.019 - Recv: <0b>
01-29-2005 01:45:26.019 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:45:26.019 - Recv: <db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE$V~
01-29-2005 01:45:26.019 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:47:25.982 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:47:25.982 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:47:25.982 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Ep<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><0f><a8><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00> <f8><1a>o<0b><db>L
01-29-2005 01:47:25.982 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:47:26.022 - Recv: _
01-29-2005 01:47:26.022 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:47:26.022 - Recv: ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<bb>E~
01-29-2005 01:47:26.022 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:49:25.985 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:49:25.985 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:49:25.985 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>4[@<00>@<00>Eo<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>
01-29-2005 01:49:25.985 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:49:26.035 - Recv: P
01-29-2005 01:49:26.035 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:49:26.035 - Recv: <e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><e0><c7><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>!'<bd><1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<96>5~
01-29-2005 01:49:26.035 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:51:25.987 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:51:25.987 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:51:25.987 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>4\@<00>@<00>En<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0><b1><e7><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>!V<9d><1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=11
01-29-2005 01:51:25.987 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:51:26.017 - Recv: 0
01-29-2005 01:51:26.017 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:51:26.017 - Recv: 6961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<fc>1~
01-29-2005 01:51:26.017 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:53:25.970 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:53:25.970 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:53:25.970 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>4]@<00>@<00>Em<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf>
01-29-2005 01:53:25.970 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:53:26.010 - Recv: <80>
01-29-2005 01:53:26.010 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:53:26.010 - Recv: <DLE><16><d0><83><07><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>!<85>}]<1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<a4><92>~
01-29-2005 01:53:26.010 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:55:25.962 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:55:25.962 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:55:25.962 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>
01-29-2005 01:55:25.962 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:55:26.012 - Recv: 4
01-29-2005 01:55:26.012 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:55:26.012 - Recv: ^@<00>@<00>El<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0>T'<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>!<b4>]<1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MO
01-29-2005 01:55:26.012 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:57:25.965 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 01:57:25.965 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 01:57:25.965 - Recv: /E<00><00><ce>[email protected]<00>@<00>Ek<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0c><00>P<e1><8f>\'<8f><f1>9<lf><80><DLE><16><d0>%G<00>
01-29-2005 01:57:25.965 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:57:26.005 - Recv: <00>
01-29-2005 01:57:26.005 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 01:57:26.005 - Recv: <01><01><08><lf><00>!<e3>=<1a>o<0b><db>L_ID=1106961538 TIME=1106961784 CODE=24 PHONE=18772823740 PREFIX= CALL_WAIT_PREFIX=#99, PHONE_AVAIL_DETECT=0 DIAL_TONE_DETECT=1 TONE_OR_PULSE=0 MODEM_MODE<95>[~
01-29-2005 01:57:26.005 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 02:10:20.430 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 02:10:20.430 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 02:10:20.430 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<a7>L<e5>}<}'}"}(}"K<d3>
01-29-2005 02:10:20.430 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 02:10:20.450 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 02:10:20.450 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 02:10:23.435 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 02:10:23.435 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 02:10:23.435 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<a7>L
01-29-2005 02:10:23.435 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 02:10:23.445 - Answering the call.
01-29-2005 02:10:23.455 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-29-2005 02:10:23.455 - Connection established at 57600bps.
01-29-2005 02:10:23.455 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-29-2005 02:10:23.455 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-29-2005 02:10:34.781 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
01-29-2005 02:10:34.781 - Hanging up the modem.
01-29-2005 02:10:34.781 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-29-2005 02:10:34.791 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 02:10:34.801 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 02:10:34.801 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 02:10:34.811 - Recv: /
01-29-2005 02:10:34.811 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 02:10:34.811 - Recv: E<00><00>4<1f>"@<00>@<01>[B<c0><a8><02><05><cc><b0>1<02><04><0f><00>PQe<0b>{<06>Z<07><f2><80><DLE><19> 7<b9><00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>#<17><1d><1a>q<c4>G<87><06>~
01-29-2005 02:10:34.811 - Unknown Response

Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## ppp_wannabe

zappal3:

First, I learned that you probably can't connect directly to the cable modem because it is only capable of handing out one IP address. You need at least 3 for this to work so you'll have to go through the router.

Next, it looks like you are having the same problem I was, so what I will tell you is to make absolutely certain that you are using IP addresses that are valid. First, make completely certain that you know what the first three octets of your network are. Different routers and systems use different numbers.
If you can connect with your computer to the Internet and do just ordinary stuff, then open the network connections window, right click on your local area network or maybe wireless network connection [NOT the PPP connection], then click <support>. On that tab, you will see the IP address that has been assigned to your computer. Note the first three numbers. It will probably be something like: 
192.168.0.XXX or maybe 192.168.1.XXX or even something else. Whatever it is, make sure you use the same first three numbers when you assign IP addresses to your PPP connection at the place where it asks you for a "start" and an "end" IP address. If you get this right, it will probably work.
Good luck


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jeff,

In addition to ppp_wannabe good instructions, you might want to verify that the changes to your mdmhayes.inf M2700 section looks exactly like the following from this site: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html 
I understand that there are a couple of versions floating around out there and one of the versions does not work.

After making any corrections to the mdmhayes.inf file, the next step is to delete the mdmhayes.pnf file in the same directory and then reboot the computer.

Maybe our observations will help you. Good luck and let us know.

John


----------



## Peter Miller

Hey folks, hopefully you can help me with my ppp problem. I have a Phillips DirecTivo Series 2 that I got to work successfully with the PPP serial connection. But after I enabled ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) on my Windows XP machine the directivo fails at the negotiating phase of the connection.

When I first had the tivo working I used IPs of 192.168.0.20 & 192.168.0.21 for the incoming serial-ppp connection and the tivo had the dialing prefix of ,#211. The assigned ip range from my linksys router was 192.168.0.10 - 192.168.0.19 and his firewall was turned on. This setup worked great.

When I enabled ICS on winxp, he takes control of 192.168.0.1 for the gateway address so I had to change everything else to 192.168.1.xxx. So the router now hands out IPs from 192.168.1.10 to 192.168.1.19. I changed the incomming connection IP addresses to 192.168.1.20 & 192.168.1.21 and with this setup the tivo always fails at the negotation stage.

Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with my setup?


----------



## zappal3

John,

Since last night, I can no longer get the DCC to work. It connects for about 3 seconds during negotiating and then closes. I have deleted everything and gone through the install procedures at least a dozen times, but still it fails.

Any ideas?

As a side note, I am using a USB-to-Serial cable because my laptop does not have a serial port.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## zappal3

ppp_wannabe and John,

I got this to work. It was the USB-to-Serial cable. I went to my office this evening and brought home a docking station for my laptop (that has a serial port). Everything worked on the first try on 115200.

Great thread.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## cactus46

Hi Peter,

What is the IP address of the computer that is connected to the TiVo? How many devices are getting IP addresses--worst case? Make a Daily Call and post your modem log.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



> _Originally posted by Peter Miller _
> *Hey folks, hopefully you can help me with my ppp problem. I have a Phillips DirecTivo Series 2 that I got to work successfully with the PPP serial connection. But after I enabled ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) on my Windows XP machine the directivo fails at the negotiating phase of the connection.
> .......
> 
> When I enabled ICS on winxp, he takes control of 192.168.0.1 for the gateway address so I had to change everything else to 192.168.1.xxx. So the router now hands out IPs from 192.168.1.10 to 192.168.1.19. I changed the incomming connection IP addresses to 192.168.1.20 & 192.168.1.21 and with this setup the tivo always fails at the negotation stage.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with my setup? *


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jeff,

We could probably have worked through the USB-serial cable issue, too. That is what I'm using and it is not as stable as a built-in RS-232 port! I'm glad you were able to resolve the issue.

Thanks for keeping us updated and for your observation on this thread.

John



> _Originally posted by zappal3 _
> *ppp_wannabe and John,
> 
> I got this to work. It was the USB-to-Serial cable. I went to my office this evening and brought home a docking station for my laptop (that has a serial port). Everything worked on the first try on 115200.
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff *


----------



## Peter Miller

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi Peter,
> 
> What is the IP address of the computer that is connected to the TiVo? How many devices are getting IP addresses--worst case? Make a Daily Call and post your modem log.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> John *


Hi John,

The IP address of the pc connected to the TiVo is 192.168.1.10 and it is the only one getting an IP. ICS is turned on but I don't have any other devices connected at the moment. At the most only 1 other device has gotten an IP from ICS. The router is 192.168.1.1 and hands out IPs from 192.168.1.10 to 192.168.1.19. When the TiVo connects it gets the IPs I've assigned to it, 192.168.1.20 & 192.168.1.21 but stalls at the negotiation stage.

Here is my modem log:
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }4}"}&} 
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: } } }%
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: &<ef><b9>}5<d5>}
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: '
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }"}(}"D&~
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Answering the call.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: &} } } 
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }%}&<ef><b9>
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: 5<d5>}'}"}
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: (
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }"D&~
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-29-2005 19:22:03.695 - Read: Total: 673, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5067, Per/Sec: 168
01-29-2005 19:24:03.697 - Read: Total: 803, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 5551, Per/Sec: 4
01-29-2005 19:24:44.596 - Hanging up the modem.
01-29-2005 19:24:44.596 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:54:54.981 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:05.026 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.326 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:26.336 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.336 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:57:09.645 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Waiting for a call.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Peter,

Your log looks normal. And it does show that it is probably an IP-related problem you are having.

For a trial use 192.168.1.15 and 192.168.1.16 for your static IP addresses in the Incoming Connection. Also, for a Test Call disable any firewalls you maybe running for the test and enable them after the test.

Let us know what happens.

John


----------



## strange_69

> _Originally posted by zappal3 _
> *ppp_wannabe and John,
> 
> I got this to work. It was the USB-to-Serial cable. I went to my office this evening and brought home a docking station for my laptop (that has a serial port). Everything worked on the first try on 115200.
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff *


Do you think that it would be possible to go serial(TIVO) to USB(Computer) since I am still having hard time getting my computer to play nicely with the null modem. If anyone figures out how to go from the DircTIVO(USB Disabled) series 2's serial connection to a computer's USB that would be so cool. Steve


----------



## cactus46

Hi strange,

No good results to report after you and your friend worked on your computer this weekend? Has anything changed?

I understand there is a hack to enable the USB port on the D*TiVos. I haven't tried it though.

John


----------



## Peter Miller

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi Peter,
> 
> Your log looks normal. And it does show that it is probably an IP-related problem you are having.
> 
> For a trial use 192.168.1.15 and 192.168.1.16 for your static IP addresses in the Incoming Connection. Also, for a Test Call disable any firewalls you maybe running for the test and enable them after the test.
> 
> Let us know what happens.
> 
> John *


I disabled the firewall on my router and tried with the IP addresses you suggested and also tried with IP addresses outside the pool of IPs my router hands out. All attempts failed while negotiating.

Here is the modem log:
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.238 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 19:21:03.248 - Waiting for a call.
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.667 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }4}"}&} 
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: } } }%
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: &<ef><b9>}5<d5>}
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: '
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Recv: }"}(}"D&~
01-29-2005 19:21:30.677 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: ~
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Answering the call.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: &} } } 
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }%}&<ef><b9>
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: 5<d5>}'}"}
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: (
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Recv: }"D&~
01-29-2005 19:21:33.682 - Unknown Response
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-29-2005 19:21:33.692 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-29-2005 19:22:03.695 - Read: Total: 673, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5067, Per/Sec: 168
01-29-2005 19:24:03.697 - Read: Total: 803, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 5551, Per/Sec: 4
01-29-2005 19:24:44.596 - Hanging up the modem.
01-29-2005 19:24:44.596 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - Initializing modem.
01-29-2005 19:24:46.599 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:54:54.981 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:05.006 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:05.026 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.326 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:26.336 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.336 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:55:26.516 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 09:57:09.645 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 09:57:19.649 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 10:00:21.200 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 10:00:21.200 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 10:00:21.200 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 10:00:21.340 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 10:00:21.340 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 10:00:21.340 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:38:25.645 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 13:38:35.679 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 13:38:35.679 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:38:35.679 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:38:35.699 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:38:59.123 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:38:59.123 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:38:59.123 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:38:59.333 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:38:59.333 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:38:59.333 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: }%}&S4
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: <eb>
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: <a8>}'}"}(
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Recv: "<98>}#~
01-30-2005 13:51:04.336 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Answering the call.
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: }%}&S4
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: <eb>
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: <a8>}'}"}(
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Recv: "<98>}#~
01-30-2005 13:51:07.350 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:51:07.360 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-30-2005 13:51:07.360 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-30-2005 13:51:07.360 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-30-2005 13:51:07.360 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-30-2005 13:51:37.363 - Read: Total: 652, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5472, Per/Sec: 182
01-30-2005 13:53:37.366 - Read: Total: 782, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 5956, Per/Sec: 4
01-30-2005 13:54:15.440 - Hanging up the modem.
01-30-2005 13:54:15.440 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-30-2005 13:54:17.443 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-30-2005 13:54:17.443 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:54:17.443 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:54:17.443 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:54:34.598 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 13:54:44.602 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 13:54:44.602 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:54:44.602 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:54:44.602 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:55:13.043 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:55:13.043 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:55:13.043 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:55:13.193 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:55:13.193 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:55:13.193 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: }%}&v}
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: ]
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: <98>E}'}"}
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: (
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Recv: }"<d8>:~
01-30-2005 13:55:34.644 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Answering the call.
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: }%}&v}
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: ]
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: <98>E}'}"}
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: (
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Recv: }"<d8>:~
01-30-2005 13:55:37.649 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 13:55:37.659 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-30-2005 13:55:37.659 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-30-2005 13:55:37.659 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-30-2005 13:55:37.659 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-30-2005 13:56:07.662 - Read: Total: 656, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 12
01-30-2005 13:58:07.654 - Read: Total: 788, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 0
01-30-2005 13:58:45.609 - Hanging up the modem.
01-30-2005 13:58:45.609 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-30-2005 13:58:47.612 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-30-2005 13:58:47.612 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 13:58:47.612 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 13:58:47.612 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:00:34.165 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 14:00:44.169 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 14:00:44.169 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:00:44.169 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:00:44.169 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:01:34.802 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:01:34.802 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:01:34.802 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:01:34.952 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:01:34.952 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:01:34.952 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: !
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: } }4}"}
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: &
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: } } } } 
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: %}&<d7><ee>}=<8a>
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: '}"}(}"a
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: m
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 14:02:46.936 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.970 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 14:02:49.970 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 14:02:49.970 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 14:02:49.970 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Answering the call.
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }%}&<d7><ee>
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: =<8a>}'}"}
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: (
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Recv: }"am~
01-30-2005 14:02:49.980 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:02:49.990 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-30-2005 14:02:49.990 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-30-2005 14:02:49.990 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-30-2005 14:02:49.990 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-30-2005 14:03:19.983 - Read: Total: 651, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5481, Per/Sec: 188
01-30-2005 14:05:19.986 - Read: Total: 781, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 5965, Per/Sec: 4
01-30-2005 14:05:57.800 - Hanging up the modem.
01-30-2005 14:05:57.800 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-30-2005 14:05:59.803 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-30-2005 14:05:59.803 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:05:59.803 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:05:59.803 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: !
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: } }4}"}
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: &
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: } } } }
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: 
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: }%}&<cf>}*}
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: 
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: <8e>}'}"}(}
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: "
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Recv: 4},~
01-30-2005 14:06:34.994 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Recv: ~
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-30-2005 14:06:38.038 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: &} } } 
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: }%}&<cf>}
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Answering the call.
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: *
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: } <8e>}'}"
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: }
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Recv: (}"4},~
01-30-2005 14:06:38.048 - Unknown Response
01-30-2005 14:06:38.058 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-30-2005 14:06:38.058 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-30-2005 14:06:38.058 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-30-2005 14:06:38.058 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-30-2005 14:07:08.051 - Read: Total: 658, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5478, Per/Sec: 188
01-30-2005 14:09:08.054 - Read: Total: 788, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 7546, Per/Sec: 17
01-30-2005 14:09:46.049 - Hanging up the modem.
01-30-2005 14:09:46.049 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-30-2005 14:09:48.051 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-30-2005 14:09:48.051 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:09:48.051 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:09:48.051 - Waiting for a call.
01-30-2005 14:10:53.466 - Passthrough On
01-30-2005 14:11:03.470 - Passthrough Off
01-30-2005 14:11:03.470 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-30-2005 14:11:03.470 - Initializing modem.
01-30-2005 14:11:03.470 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## strange_69

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi strange,
> 
> No good results to report after you and your friend worked on your computer this weekend? Has anything changed?
> 
> I understand there is a hack to enable the USB port on the D*TiVos. I haven't tried it though.
> 
> John *


LOL, Actually, he was not able to work on it because he got drunk instead (he's a 20 something). It's just weird now. If I uninstall the C to C from the Device Manage and reboot I get the Incoming Connection Icon. If I then install the C to C and reboot the Incoming Connection Icon goes away. I have everything setup and ready to go except I can't get C to C and Incoming Connections to play together. I just think that I am not holding my tongue right. LOL As far as the USB goes, I would like to be able to use the serial connection on my Tivo and plug it into the USB port on my computer which would not require me to hack my Tivo's USB port. As you can probably guess, I am not that savvy.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Peter,

I count 5 tests in your latest log. Can you disable your ICS and test? Have you made any other changes such as hardware changes? What kind of an Internet connection are you using--such as cable or DSL?

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi strange,

How many com ports does your computer have? If you have two, can you try the setup on the other port? If you have only com1, can you try changing the IRQ for that port?

Let us know.

John


----------



## strange_69

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi strange,
> 
> How many com ports does your computer have? If you have two, can you try the setup on the other port? If you have only com1, can you try changing the IRQ for that port?
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> John *


I only have COM 1 and 2. Right now I have the serial cable from my TIVO plugged into COM 1. I don't know where COM 2 is. LOL I am able to get the "garbage" using HT on COM 1 so I know that my connection is good. I just cannot set up an Incoming Connection while I am using C to C. As soon as I uninstall C to C the Incoming Connection Icon appears preconfigured just as I left if. I have checked in my Device Manager for conflicts and there are non that I can see. I just tried a selective startup unchecking all of my startup programs but it made no differance. Is it possible to use my computer's USB connection instead of serial connection? USB stands for Universal Serial Bus right?


----------



## cactus46

>>USB stands for Universal Serial Bus right?<< In the current context, yes. Ok, if you find it hard to change your com1 port to a different IRQ, then the only other suggestion I have is to get a USB-to-serial cable to give yourself another com port to set up for serial to PPP. Here is an example: http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=12-101-112&depa=0 I'm not saying that this will work for you but it is another approach to your serial to PPP situation. Of course there are many more adapters, too.

And maybe your friend can find some time for some better approach to the solution?

John


----------



## strange_69

I'm just confused. COM 1 is using IRQ 4 which is not being used by anything else. I still have nightmares of Win 95/IRQ conflict days. I could try to swap IRQs with COM 2 if you think that would work.


----------



## Peter Miller

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Hi Peter,
> 
> I count 5 tests in your latest log. Can you disable your ICS and test? Have you made any other changes such as hardware changes? What kind of an Internet connection are you using--such as cable or DSL?
> 
> John *


That's strange, I disabled ICS and the connection worked with IP addresses outside the range of IPs the router hands out. When I turned ICS back on the tivo would fail at the negotiation stage. Guess I'll just have to remember to turn off ICS when I need my tivo to dial out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cactus46

stange,

I wish you luck on whatever you try to do to improve the chances of your serial to PPP working. I always hope my suggestions will improve the situation but I am skeptical that they will. Not having up close and personal contact with the problem puts me at a disadvantage.

Usually my ideas are formed by the symptoms I see via the person who has the problem relating them here. So if you think it might work, then try it but do so at your own risk. YMMV. 

John



> _Originally posted by strange_69 _
> *I'm just confused. COM 1 is using IRQ 4 which is not being used by anything else. I still have nightmares of Win 95/IRQ conflict days. I could try to swap IRQs with COM 2 if you think that would work. *


----------



## strange_69

John, Thanks for your help and time. I think that I am just going to have to put this on the back burner until I can come across something else to help me. Once again, thanks for your help. If and when I lick this problem you will probily be the first person I tell what I found. I bet that it is going to be a head thumper. LOL Take care, Steve


----------



## KEVIN7822

This thread was a huge help to me thanks to all those who contributed. 

One tip to everyone, if your unit hasn't called in for a while it can take a long time before it completes negotiating, it took mine 45 min. Now it connects without a problem, so don't get worried if it seems to be stuck negotiating for a while.


----------



## cmccallion

After taking a week off on trying to get my connection to work, I returned to this forum and found a few more hints and...

SUCCESS!!!

Here's what did it for me: 
1) Since I don't have a router, I changed my IP addresses to be in line with my modem's IP address (67.81.9.###) instead of a router range (192.68.1.###)

2) I looked back at my edited mdmhayes.inf and found that I had the extra spaces after "CLIENT", and "<h00>CLIENT", so I deleted those.

3) I disabled my blackice firewall and windows firewall.

I had a successful test call and daily call and downloaded the program data. My equipment is a Phillips Series 1 HDR312-12 with a long serial extention cable between two floors. I had been out for almost two months!

Thank you to this forum! Good luck everyone else.


----------



## cactus46

Hi cmccallion,

Congratulations on your progress! Your item #2 would be the key to your calls not going through, I believe. It is very important not to have any extraneous characters and spaces edited into the mdmhayes.inf file. I simply cut'n'paste Otto's changes into the mdmhayes.inf without any extra spaces.

I would try putting the firewalls back into the picture, one at a time with a Test Call test.

Thanks for the update.

John


----------



## KBrack

Thanks to all of you who offered suggestions and troubleshooting advice. After hours of effort, I never was able to get XP to work - I'm guessing it was something with the special configuration of the machines on our standard office baseload.

It was a much different story after giving it a try on one of my Mac laptops. I think that the Unix based OS makes for a much cleaner process and would suggest that anyone who has access to a machine running OS X give it a try.

Here's a more detailed post about my experience with the process and the how-to is a few posts up:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2628191#post2628191


----------



## cburns14

This is a bit off-topic for this tread....

After getting my ppp connection to work, I started wondering more about how this
setup works (as it applies to the directv and tivo calls which are separate things). I thought that Directv did not support updates via the internet, but this technique is doing just that. I have not verified that I am successfully billed for pay-per-views after an update (haven't ordered any yet), but I know I read somewhere in one of these threads that ppvs are working (i.e. the directv call). Or am I confused, and I am only updating my tivo software (i.e. the tivo phone call)?

What I understand is that my tivo is able to access the internet via my pc. Then what happens?

Chris


----------



## etsolow

As I understand it the Tivo call and the DirecTV call are completely separate. The Tivo call dials up an ISP (UUNET?) and does its business over the internet, whereas the DirecTV call dials directly into DirecTV. This is how DirecTV can (but doesn't?) verify that all your units are dialing in from the same land-line, as the number dialed is an 800 number with Automatic Number Identification.

I read this somewhere on the internet, so it's gotta be right. 

E


----------



## schiavonir

First off, let me say how much I appreciate all the work that has gone into this thread. Several times, as I read through it, I thought all my problems were solved. Alas, they are not. I have a Series 1 and I'm connecting to Win2k. Going by the log, it appears that I'm getting a connection, but my TiVo never says "Negotiating...", just "Connecting..." then "Failure." Comparing my log to others, it would appear to be related to the fact that no data is being written.

I have edited the logfile to show the initialization and the latest result. I'm trying at 9600, so I've used ,#296 as the prefix. It connected fine through HyperTerminal.

Please help, Vonage stopped working after a year of no problems, and I'm out of guide data.

02-20-2005 21:56:11.493 - File: C:\WINNT\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
02-20-2005 21:56:11.573 - File: C:\WINNT\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
02-20-2005 21:56:11.624 - File: C:\WINNT\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
02-20-2005 21:56:11.804 - File: C:\WINNT\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
02-20-2005 21:56:11.894 - File: C:\WINNT\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
02-20-2005 21:56:11.894 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
02-20-2005 21:56:11.894 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
02-20-2005 21:56:11.894 - Modem inf section: M2700
...
02-20-2005 22:28:37.308 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
02-20-2005 22:28:37.318 - Initializing modem.
02-20-2005 22:28:37.328 - Waiting for a call.
02-20-2005 22:29:12.779 - Recv: ~
02-20-2005 22:29:12.779 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-20-2005 22:29:12.779 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-20-2005 22:29:12.779 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.779 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Recv: &} } } 
02-20-2005 22:29:12.789 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.799 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:12.799 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.799 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-20-2005 22:29:12.799 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.809 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:12.809 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.809 - Recv: i<f7>}'}"
02-20-2005 22:29:12.809 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.819 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:12.819 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:12.819 - Recv: (}"<97>}<~
02-20-2005 22:29:12.819 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:15.783 - Recv: ~
02-20-2005 22:29:15.783 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-20-2005 22:29:15.783 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-20-2005 22:29:15.783 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:15.783 - Answering the call.
02-20-2005 22:29:16.134 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:29:16.134 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:16.134 - Recv: !} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } i<f7>}'}"}(}"<97>}<~
02-20-2005 22:29:16.134 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:16.144 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-20-2005 22:29:16.144 - Connection established at 9600bps.
02-20-2005 22:29:16.144 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-20-2005 22:29:16.144 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-20-2005 22:29:46.147 - Read: Total: 538, Per/Sec: 14, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
02-20-2005 22:29:48.871 - Hanging up the modem.
02-20-2005 22:29:48.871 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-20-2005 22:29:50.874 - Recv: +++ATH<cr>
02-20-2005 22:29:50.874 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:29:50.874 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
02-20-2005 22:29:50.874 - Initializing modem.
02-20-2005 22:29:50.884 - Waiting for a call.
02-20-2005 22:50:37.516 - Recv: ~
02-20-2005 22:50:37.516 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-20-2005 22:50:37.516 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff><88><8a>}'}"}
02-20-2005 22:50:37.516 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:50:40.470 - Recv: ~
02-20-2005 22:50:40.470 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-20-2005 22:50:40.470 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-20-2005 22:50:40.470 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:50:40.481 - Answering the call.
02-20-2005 22:50:40.481 - Recv: }
02-20-2005 22:50:40.481 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:50:40.481 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-20-2005 22:50:40.481 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:50:40.491 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-20-2005 22:50:40.491 - Connection established at 9600bps.
02-20-2005 22:50:40.491 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-20-2005 22:50:40.491 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-20-2005 22:51:10.494 - Read: Total: 508, Per/Sec: 14, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
02-20-2005 22:51:13.738 - Hanging up the modem.
02-20-2005 22:51:13.738 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-20-2005 22:51:15.741 - Recv: +++ATH<cr>
02-20-2005 22:51:15.741 - Unknown Response
02-20-2005 22:51:15.741 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
02-20-2005 22:51:15.741 - Initializing modem.
02-20-2005 22:51:15.741 - Waiting for a call.

Edit: following all the suggestions, I am giving an IP range that is within my router's DHCP range.


----------



## cburns14

I'm far from an expert at reading those log files, so I'll leave that to someone else. Someone posted earlier about adding a couple of commas at the end, and that
made all the difference. i.e. try
,#296,, rather than ,#296.
Why did you bump down to 9600? Long cable? 
I assume you triple-checked your editing of your mdmhayes file, and deleted the associated file, rebooted, etc. Turned off firewalls (including XPs in service pack 2)?
There was a post about motorola routers earlier if you have one of those. That problem would be tough to crack without reading the post.

Since you can't connect, I would guess the problem may lie in your creation of the incoming connection. 
Look at the properties of your incoming connection. When you look at your devices, is your connection on the correct com port? If you are using a usb adapter, look over your com settings under Device Manager (Control panel->System->Hardware). You should see (when the usb adapter is plugged in) a listing for that adapter and its com port. Are they the same? If not you need to address this.
For the properties of your incoming connection, make sure flow control is set to none. Make sure the other options under incoming connection are in line with Otto's instructions.


----------



## schiavonir

cburns14 said:


> Someone posted earlier about adding a couple of commas at the end, and that
> made all the difference. i.e. try
> ,#296,, rather than ,#296.


Yep, tried that. No difference.



cburns14 said:


> Why did you bump down to 9600? Long cable?


Just trying different things. Started at 115k, went to 19.2, then to 9600. They all seem to communicate with the computer, according to the logfiles.



cburns14 said:


> I assume you triple-checked your editing of your mdmhayes file, and deleted the associated file, rebooted, etc. Turned off firewalls (including XPs in service pack 2)?


Oh yeah. Maybe quadruple checked, cut and pasted, deleted .pnf, rebooted, deleted and recreated the Incoming connection, everything. I'm using Win2k, so service packs and firewalls should not be an issue for me.



cburns14 said:


> There was a post about motorola routers earlier if you have one of those. That problem would be tough to crack without reading the post.


I have a D-Link router.



cburns14 said:


> Since you can't connect, I would guess the problem may lie in your creation of the incoming connection.
> Look at the properties of your incoming connection. When you look at your devices, is your connection on the correct com port? If you are using a usb adapter, look over your com settings under Device Manager (Control panel->System->Hardware). You should see (when the usb adapter is plugged in) a listing for that adapter and its com port. Are they the same? If not you need to address this.


The computer has a single serial port which is what I am using. Since the HyperTerminal test comes out okay, I think the port is okay - no conflicts.



cburns14 said:


> For the properties of your incoming connection, make sure flow control is set to none. Make sure the other options under incoming connection are in line with Otto's instructions.


Double and triple checked.

Thanks for your response. I expected a couple rounds of clarification. One thing I suspect is my cabling. You guys know how those serial cables go. You never have quite what you need, so you string a bunch of different cables together, which is what I've done. Today, I will stop at Radio Shack and pick up a straight 9-pin to 9-pin to simplify my connection from the TiVo to the computer:

TiVo->TiVo Serial cable->9 pin null modem->9 pin cable->9 pin serial port

I'll see if that helps. Any other suggestions are welcome, of course. I feel really close. It just seems that TiVo is not getting a response back from the computer, which is why "bytes written" = 0 and why TiVo never moves beyond the "Connecting...." stage.

Roger


----------



## cburns14

It sounds like you are close. Sounds like simplifying your cable connections would be very worthwhile. My troubleshooting mantra is: simplify and remove variables from the equation, and cleaning up your cable setup would help.
Keep plugging away...it'll be a great feeling when it suddenly starts working.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Roger,

You will never connect until you set your "Flow control" to 'None. From your log: 02-20-2005 22:28:37.308 - 9600,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*

It should look like this: 01-18-2005 18:18:55.371 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1*

cburns14 was on the right track with his Flow control suggestion. Correct this and give us an update. Good luck.

John


----------



## schiavonir

Good catch. The first time I set it up, I made this change. Another time, clicking the button didn't work to bring up those options. The last time, I thought I made the change, but either I didn't, or it didn't save the setting. I will definitely check that. Got myself the necessary cable to simplify everything, so I'm excited to try it out tonight.

BTW, I was thinking 5 or 6 bucks for that cable. Not even close. $13.99 at Radio Shack. Wow, supply and demand, I guess.


----------



## GAS34

I've had all of the same problems as everyone else. I was able to see user requests using Hyperterm but never got the unauthenticated user connection.

My fix was to change the flow control from Hardware to xon/xoff in the default settings for the modem..

Hope this helps some of you guys 

Gary


----------



## schiavonir

Made some progress, but still not there. I now see the "Unauthenticated User" come up on my computer, and I can see bytes being transferred back and forth. Seems to make several attempts, then fails. I've tried 115k and 19.2. Here is my log:

(Note that the Flow Control is corrected. I am also using the simplified cable connection of a null modem and a single 9 pin cable.)

02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: ~
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: }
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: }
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Recv: &} } } 
02-21-2005 19:56:02.952 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Recv: }
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Recv: <84>
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Recv: }9}'}"}
02-21-2005 19:56:02.962 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.972 - Recv: (
02-21-2005 19:56:02.972 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:02.972 - Recv: }"<89><9d>~
02-21-2005 19:56:02.972 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: ~
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Answering the call.
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: }
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: }
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.966 - Recv: &} } } 
02-21-2005 19:56:05.976 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:56:05.986 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-21-2005 19:56:05.986 - Connection established at 19200bps.
02-21-2005 19:56:05.986 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-21-2005 19:56:05.986 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-21-2005 19:56:35.989 - Read: Total: 596, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 385, Per/Sec: 12
02-21-2005 19:58:35.992 - Read: Total: 694, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 385, Per/Sec: 0
02-21-2005 19:59:13.826 - Hanging up the modem.
02-21-2005 19:59:13.826 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-21-2005 19:59:15.829 - Recv: <06><06>f<80><98><e6><80>
02-21-2005 19:59:15.829 - Unknown Response
02-21-2005 19:59:15.829 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-21-2005 19:59:15.829 - Initializing modem.
02-21-2005 19:59:15.829 - Waiting for a call.

Roger


----------



## schiavonir

Got it!!!

I still had a bad subnet in there from various tests last night. Fixed that, and it worked like a champ. I'm currently connected and downloading! Woo hoo!

BTW, it never did say "Negotiating...". Went right from "Connecting..." to "Setting Clock"


----------



## schiavonir

Success! Downloaded the data, now I just have to wait 3 hours for TiVo to put it all together...

Thanks everyone for your help.

Roger


----------



## cactus46

Hi Roger,

You know if you are "Setting the clock" that you are in good shape! Congratualtions.

John


----------



## ducats05

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for all the info.
I feel like I'm so close at this point, after trying all your so many suggestions. But maybe I just need a few pairs of eyes to take a look at my latest modem log and help me perhaps see what I am not seeing!
I've made progress, thanks to you all, but I am not quite there yet.
I'm still hung up at the "connecting" phase, and after 3 minutes, 5 sec, I get "Failed. Service unavailable"
I'm working with a series 1, Philips Tivo, if anyone has any suggestions, I'd be eternally grateful.
Thanks for all of your help.

ducats

03-02-2005 22:46:06.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-02-2005 22:46:06.234 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-02-2005 22:46:06.234 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-02-2005 22:46:06.234 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-02-2005 22:46:06.234 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-02-2005 22:46:06.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-02-2005 22:46:06.265 - Initializing modem.
03-02-2005 22:46:06.265 - Waiting for a call.
03-02-2005 22:49:02.578 - Recv: ~
03-02-2005 22:49:02.578 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-02-2005 22:49:02.593 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-02-2005 22:49:02.593 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:02.593 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } /|}'}"}(}"}%<cb>~
03-02-2005 22:49:02.593 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: ~
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Answering the call.
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: &} } } 
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }%}&} 
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: /|}'}"
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: }
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Recv: (}"}%<cb>~
03-02-2005 22:49:05.578 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:49:05.593 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-02-2005 22:49:05.593 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-02-2005 22:49:05.593 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-02-2005 22:49:05.593 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-02-2005 22:49:35.593 - Read: Total: 623, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 2677, Per/Sec: 88
03-02-2005 22:51:35.593 - Read: Total: 721, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 2677, Per/Sec: 0
03-02-2005 22:52:16.531 - Hanging up the modem.
03-02-2005 22:52:16.531 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - Unknown Response
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - Initializing modem.
03-02-2005 22:52:18.531 - Waiting for a call.

Any thoughts?


----------



## supham

I feel like a fool... Im still at the start. I can still not get past the Recv: ~ Unknown Response problem

Here is the relevent section of my INF

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

and here is the start of my log:
03-03-2005 20:10:56.382 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.382 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.382 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.382 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.412 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.412 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Modem inf path: copy of mdmhayes.inf
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Initializing modem.
03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Waiting for a call.
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: ~
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: }
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: }
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Recv: &} } } 
03-03-2005 20:11:30.331 - Unknown Response

It sounds like my inf file is wrong, but I don't see it.

any ideas?

shannon


----------



## rowdan

wouldn't this be a faster thing to do over a network interface instead of serial


----------



## etsolow

rowdan said:


> wouldn't this be a faster thing to do over a network interface instead of serial


Yep, it would. Why do you ask?


----------



## cactus46

Hi Shannon,

From your log: 03-03-2005 20:10:56.633 - Modem inf path: copy of mdmhayes.inf

From one of my old logs:

01-18-2005 18:18:54.961 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf

You probably saved a backup of the mdmhayes.inf file in the same directory of the mdmhayes.inf which you are trying to edit? When you delete the mdmhayes.pnf file, and reboot, the new mdmhayes.pnf file is seeing the 'old' mdmhayes.inf file that you backed up in the same directory?

Take a look at this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...0&page=2&pp=20&highlight=copy+of+mdmhayes.inf

Keep us posted and good luck.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi ducats05,

I don't see anything obviously wrong in your log. Tell us a little about your setup. Are you using a router? Or is your computer connected directly to the cable modem/DSL modem? What is the IP address assigned to your computer if it is assigned by a router? Did you use static IP addresses for your your implementation?

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## ducats05

Hi cactus, 
Thanks for taking a look.
I'm not using a router, my null modem cable runs directly from my Tivo to my computer. My computer runs directly to my Linksys cable modem through an ethernet connection.
I've assigned the static addresses in a range from 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.20, but I've tried an assortment of combinations. 

Would anyone with a successful serial setup be willing to post their modem log? I'm not sure what I would be hoping to see, but I would be anxious to see what a "functional" call looks like.

Thanks again, I appreciate all the hard work.

ducats


----------



## rowdan

ok i too am haveing a bit of truble geting this up and running....

I have 
PC runing XP SP2 - firewall disabled - NAT useing linux to dial a 56k modem - manual ip address assignment for my intire network.
tivo TDC540040 SAS2

I followd the instructions, after witch i see the "unaterised user" aper and then disapear but it disapers before the tivo is disconecting.

second test i tryed "HT" i see the "~" at the begining but i do not see the text that is supost to be there, i have tryed 115000 19200 and as the log shows now tryed 9600

the tivo box says "failed. Service not answering" however i beleive that the connectiong between the tivo and PC is never actually finalizeing

My modem log is as follows



> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:45:49.936 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.521 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.521 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.521 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.521 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Recv: }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Recv: }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Recv: &} } }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.531 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.541 - Recv: }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.541 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.541 - Recv: }%}&A<a9>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.541 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.551 - Recv: <aa>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.551 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.551 - Recv: }<}'}"}
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.551 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.561 - Recv: (
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.561 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.561 - Recv: }"z;~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:14.561 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Answering the call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Recv: }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Recv: !} }4}"
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.535 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.545 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.545 - Connection established at 9600bps.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.545 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:17.545 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:21.030 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
> 03-03-2005 19:46:21.040 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:21.040 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01><03><06><c0><a8><00><82>sp~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><00><83><02><06><00>-<0f><01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:23.043 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.025 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.055 - Recv: <80>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.055 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.055 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.055 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.065 - Recv: <c0>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.065 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.065 - Recv: <a8><00><83><02><06><00>-
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.065 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.075 - Recv: <0f>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.075 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.075 - Recv: <01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:24.075 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Answering the call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.049 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.059 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.059 - Connection established at 9600bps.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.059 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:27.059 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:30.063 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:30.063 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><00><83><02><06><00>-<0f><01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:32.066 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.058 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.058 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.058 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.058 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.068 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.068 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.068 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.068 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Recv: <80>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Recv: <c0>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Recv: <a8><00><83><02><06><00>-
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.108 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.118 - Recv: <0f>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.118 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.118 - Recv: <01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:33.118 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.072 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.072 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.072 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.072 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.072 - Answering the call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.082 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.082 - Connection established at 9600bps.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.082 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:36.082 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:39.086 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:39.086 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><00><83><02><06><00>-<0f><01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:41.089 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.091 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.091 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.091 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.091 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.101 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.101 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.101 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.101 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.131 - Recv: <80>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.131 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.131 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.131 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.141 - Recv: <c0>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.141 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.141 - Recv: <a8><00><83><02><06><00>-
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.141 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.151 - Recv: <0f>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.151 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.151 - Recv: <01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:42.151 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Answering the call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.105 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.115 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.115 - Connection established at 9600bps.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.115 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:45.115 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:48.119 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:48.119 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><00><83><02><06><00>-<0f><01><83>]~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:50.122 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.124 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.124 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.124 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.124 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.134 - Recv: <11>
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.134 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.134 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.134 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Recv: }
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Recv: "} No
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.184 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.194 - Recv: n
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.194 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.194 - Recv: etwork
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.194 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.204 - Recv: p
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.204 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.204 - Recv: rotocol
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.204 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.214 - Recv: s
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.214 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.214 - Recv: runnin
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.214 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.224 - Recv: g
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.224 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.224 - Recv: }7}8~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:51.224 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.188 - Recv: ~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.188 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.188 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.188 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.188 - Answering the call.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.198 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.198 - Connection established at 9600bps.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.198 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.198 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.198 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.208 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:54.208 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - Recv: network protocols running#~
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - Unknown Response
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - Initializing modem.
> 03-03-2005 19:46:56.211 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi ducats05,

You say you are not using a router? Does Linksys cable modem provide for NAT? If your Win XP computer doesn't have a 192.168.xxx.xxx IP address, then assigning 192.168.xxx.xxx unless you are using software for network address translations, NAT, will never make it out on the Internet. Some folks have installed software for NAT purposes to make serial to PPP functional.

From a command prompt you can type 'Ipconfig' without the ' ' to find your computer's IP address.

John


----------



## ducats05

Hi cactus,
Perhaps I wasn't understanding this procedure as well as I thought...

I will try a different static IP range.

Can you (or anyone else) elaborate a little on the software you mentioned for NAT purposes? Any ideas as to what I should try?

Some other thoughts...
Whenever I check the status of my connection, I've got nearly 7000 bytes sent, only around 500 bytes received? What does this mean? I've turned off my XP firewall...
Should those number be more equal?


----------



## fladays46

I have 2 Directv Tivos and both are able to connect to my XP laptop via PPP but I am unable to complete the test or daily call (dies while configuring). What is more troubling to me is that 100% of the time I am able to connect and get new calling numbers using the same PPP solution. Any ideas?

I have tried using different IP Ranges (beyond the DHCP scope) and starting from scratch. I do notice that once the Tivo connects to the Laptop the Sent and Recieved bytes tend to stop at the same amount of bytes each time.


----------



## siralston

this is what i get from my modem log

03-04-2005 18:12:03.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:03.937 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 18:12:04.203 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-04-2005 18:12:04.203 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-04-2005 18:12:04.203 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-04-2005 18:12:04.203 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-04-2005 18:12:04.312 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-04-2005 18:12:04.312 - Initializing modem.
03-04-2005 18:12:04.312 - Waiting for a call.
03-04-2005 18:24:49.734 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-04-2005 18:24:49.734 - Initializing modem.
03-04-2005 18:24:49.734 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi ducats05,

The Wingate or WinRoute software does the NAT that a router would normally do.

From another thread:



Voorheez said:


> OH boy, after about a month of having the same exact problem as you guys, I finally figured out what was wrong. I didnt download wingate to allow the Tivo access the outside. I FINALLY got this dam thing to works. I can sleep easy now...lol. Here is the link for the free download:
> 
> http://www.download.com/WinGate/3000-2085_4-10319984.html


However, for the price of the software there are many hardware routers available which will do the same thing and give your computer some firewall protection, too.

The following modem log is from today with a successful Test Call followed by a successful Daily Call:

03-04-2005 16:26:53.085 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.085 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.085 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.085 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.345 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-04-2005 16:26:53.365 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-04-2005 16:26:53.365 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-04-2005 16:26:53.375 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-04-2005 16:26:53.375 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-04-2005 16:26:54.417 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-04-2005 16:26:54.507 - Initializing modem.
03-04-2005 16:26:54.697 - Waiting for a call.
03-04-2005 16:30:40.272 - Recv: ~
03-04-2005 16:30:40.272 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-04-2005 16:30:40.302 - Recv: <ff>
03-04-2005 16:30:40.302 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:40.302 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <e7><ff>}'}"}(}"<b7>z~
03-04-2005 16:30:40.302 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Recv: ~
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Recv: <ff>
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Recv: }#<c0>!}
03-04-2005 16:30:43.276 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: !
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: }!} }4}"}
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: &
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: } } } } }%}
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Answering the call.
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: &
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: } } <e7><ff>}'}"
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: }
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Recv: (}"<b7>z~
03-04-2005 16:30:43.286 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hanging up the modem.
03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-04-2005 16:30:54.522 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-04-2005 16:30:54.522 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-04-2005 16:30:54.522 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:30:54.522 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-04-2005 16:30:54.542 - Initializing modem.
03-04-2005 16:30:54.542 - Waiting for a call.
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: ~
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: <ff>
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: "}&} } } }
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: 
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>V}%}'
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: }
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Recv: "}(}"l}3~
03-04-2005 16:32:49.878 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: ~
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: <ff>
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: }
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: }4}"}&} 
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: }
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: } } }%}&<ff>
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: <ff>
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: V}%}'}"}(}"
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: l
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Recv: }3~
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:32:52.882 - Answering the call.
03-04-2005 16:32:52.892 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-04-2005 16:32:52.892 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-04-2005 16:32:52.892 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-04-2005 16:32:52.892 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-04-2005 16:33:22.896 - Read: Total: 10003, Per/Sec: 330, Written: Total: 7878, Per/Sec: 262
03-04-2005 16:33:24.227 - Hanging up the modem.
03-04-2005 16:33:24.227 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-04-2005 16:33:26.230 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-04-2005 16:33:26.230 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-04-2005 16:33:26.230 - Unknown Response
03-04-2005 16:33:26.230 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-04-2005 16:33:26.260 - Initializing modem.
03-04-2005 16:33:26.260 - Waiting for a call.

Good luck.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi fladays46,

What is the IP address of the laptop and I will suggest a couple of IP addresses to try?

Also, you might post a copy of your modem log here, too.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi rowdan, 

Your situation sounds like a NAT or firewall issue. The log looks normal. And your cable must be good or we wouldn't see the ~ 

John


----------



## rowdan

cactus46 said:


> Hi rowdan,
> 
> Your situation sounds like a NAT or firewall issue. The log looks normal. And your cable must be good or we wouldn't see the ~
> 
> John


TY, i was originally trying to get this working befor i went and bot my USB2EITHER adapter, and now that i have the USB adapter i see no reason to continue truble shooting this type of connection.

is there any thing i might be able to do over the Serial connection i can not do over the USB connection?


----------



## siralston

can someone look at my log and help me


----------



## aldesalvo

any help would be appreciated..

It appears I am stuck at negotiating. I get the <<unathenticate user>> show up and while it's negotiating I can ping the ip's i set (I set up ip's instead of using DHCP) and then i get the error from my tivo "failed while negotiating".

any thoughts?

maybe this might help

03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"
03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: &} } } } }%}&
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: )
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: 6};<d3>}'}"}(}"5
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Recv: (~
03-05-2005 11:40:38.105 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"&
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: } } } }%}&)6
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Answering the call.
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: ;<d3>}'}"}(}"5}(
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:40:41.109 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102de) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:40:41.139 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-05-2005 11:41:11.142 - Read: Total: 715, Per/Sec: 20, Written: Total: 353, Per/Sec: 11
03-05-2005 11:43:11.145 - Read: Total: 910, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 353, Per/Sec: 0
03-05-2005 11:43:27.067 - TSP(0000): Making Call
03-05-2005 11:43:49.309 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-05-2005 11:43:49.309 - Hanging up the modem.
03-05-2005 11:43:49.309 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010212) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010201) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:43:51.312 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"&
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: } } } }%}&z}
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: "
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Recv: !<a7>}'}"}(}"m<d3>~
03-05-2005 11:44:09.428 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: &
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: } } } } }%}&z
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Answering the call.
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: "!<a7>}'}"}(}"m<d3>
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 11:44:12.443 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101cd) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:44:12.453 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-05-2005 11:44:42.456 - Read: Total: 654, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 772, Per/Sec: 25
03-05-2005 11:46:42.458 - Read: Total: 847, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 772, Per/Sec: 0
03-05-2005 11:47:27.043 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-05-2005 11:47:27.043 - Hanging up the modem.
03-05-2005 11:47:27.043 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101bc) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101ab) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:47:29.045 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-05-2005 11:48:08.722 - TSP(0000): Making Call
03-05-2005 11:48:08.722 - Passthrough On
03-05-2005 11:48:08.722 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010156) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:48:08.722 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - Passthrough Off
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010189) Status 0x00000000
03-05-2005 11:48:18.727 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## cactus46

rowdan said:


> is there any thing i might be able to do over the Serial connection i can not do over the USB connection?


The network adapter should work better and easier than serial to PPP if one buys an approved model. I would recommend this route but if one can implement serial to PPP, it can be a cost effective approach and one that works with most if not all models of TiVo.

John


----------



## cactus46

Is this the top of your log? I would like to see the top part, too. It looks like the modem may not be set up quite correctly. I don't get the lines like this in my log:

03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL

Does anyone who has their serial to PPP working get these lines?

John



aldesalvo said:


> any help would be appreciated..
> 
> It appears I am stuck at negotiating. I get the <<unathenticate user>> show up and while it's negotiating I can ping the ip's i set (I set up ip's instead of using DHCP) and then i get the error from my tivo "failed while negotiating".
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> maybe this might help
> 
> 03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Recv: ~
> 03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
> 03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
> 03-05-2005 11:40:38.095 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)


----------



## cactus46

Hi siralston,

I did not realize from your posted log that you had a problem. Did you set up the TiVo with a Dial Prefix of ,#211 because from your log, I don't see TiVo trying to make a call.

A couple of possibilities come to mind for this. First, the Dial Prefix is missing or incorrect. Second, the cable you are using is defective or not a null-modem cable?

Sorry that your earlier post was neglected. Keep us posted.

John



siralston said:


> can someone look at my log and help me


----------



## siralston

i use #211 and a null model cable from 9th tee been trying for a week now and thats all i get i set up everything from the first post wit step by step this is what i got last nite thanks if anyone can try in help me

03-05-2005 07:39:01.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.250 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 07:39:01.250 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-05-2005 07:39:01.250 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-05-2005 07:39:01.250 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-05-2005 07:39:01.250 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-05-2005 07:39:01.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 07:39:01.562 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 07:39:01.562 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 07:41:22.078 - Session Statistics:
03-05-2005 07:41:22.078 - Reads : 0 bytes
03-05-2005 07:41:22.078 - Writes: 0 bytes


----------



## fladays46

cactus46 said:


> Hi fladays46,
> 
> What is the IP address of the laptop and I will suggest a couple of IP addresses to try?
> 
> Also, you might post a copy of your modem log here, too.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> John


I have inluded my modem log and a TCP capture stream while using ethereal. There are two captures one for the the test call (Fail) and one for the Set Dial-In Number (Pass) . If you notcie that the intial attempt on the test call that fails I get a failed code = 54. I am using 192.168.0.205-206 as my networking range for the incoming connections which is above my DHCP range. I am at wits end with this I feel that I am so close (able to make a call to get dial in numbers but test and daily calls fail).

[TEST CALL FAIL]
POST /tivo-service/mlog.cgi HTTP/1.0

Content-Length: 441

cam_id TCD_ID=3510000D0279C67 CALL_ID=1110059213 TIME=1110059213 ID=0014-1775-5970
ird_id TCD_ID=3510000D0279C67 CALL_ID=1110059213 TIME=1110059213 ID=53279C67
tcd_driveid TCD_ID=3510000D0279C67 CALL_ID=1110059213 TIME=1110059213 HDA=WD-WCAH81389984 HDB=Unknown
tclient_hangup TCD_ID=3510000D0279C67 CALL_ID=1110059213 TIME=1110059250 CODE=65535
tclient_result TCD_ID=3510000D0279C67 CALL_ID=1110059213 TIME=1110059251 STATUS=Failed CODE=54
HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Sat, 05 Mar 2005 21:48:34 GMT

Server: Apache

Connection: close

Content-Type: text/plain

Done.

[DIAL-In NUMBERS PASS]
POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0
Content-Length: 245
Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
TCD_ID: 3510000D0279C67
CALL_ID: 1110061163

AreaCode=703&Prefix=%2C%23211&DialInAreaCode=703&CurPh=7036909755&ObjVer=&TcdId=3510000D0279C67&DialPrefix=%2C%23211&CallWaitPrefix=&DialToneCheck=1&OffHookDetect=0&TonePulseDial=T&TollFreeAuth=0&CallType=TS_SR_TCD411&SwVerName=3.1.1d-01-2-351&

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Sat, 05 Mar 2005 22:19:39 GMT

Server: Apache

Content-Length: 110

Connection: close

Content-Type: text/plain

ERR_MSG=
AREA_CODE_OBJ=&http://204.176.49.27:8080/static/AC/AC-703-v15.slice|
TOLL_FREE_AUTH=5
TOLL_FREE_NUM=

[MODEM LOG[
03-05-2005 16:56:30.293 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: <ff>
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!}
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: 
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: }4}"}&} } 
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: } }%}&*<d2>|c
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: '}"}(}"<ef>}*
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 17:00:07.726 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: ~
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: <ff>
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: }
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: !} }4}"}&}
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: 
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: } } } }%}&*
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Answering the call.
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: <d2>
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: |c}'}"}(}"
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: <ef>
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Recv: }*~
03-05-2005 17:00:10.730 - Unknown Response
03-05-2005 17:00:10.740 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-05-2005 17:00:10.740 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-05-2005 17:00:10.740 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-05-2005 17:00:10.740 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-05-2005 17:00:40.743 - Read: Total: 2684, Per/Sec: 86, Written: Total: 1576, Per/Sec: 52
03-05-2005 17:01:27.801 - Hanging up the modem.
03-05-2005 17:01:27.801 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.


----------



## cactus46

Hi siralston,

You say you use #211 or is it ,#211? The Dial Prefix in the TiVo needs to be set for [pause][enter][2][1][1] on your TiVo remote with no extraneous spaces or characters in order to make a serial call at 115 Kb. Your log shows no call attempts.

I'm guessing that the null-modem cable is probably good. You could try HyperTerminal on the connection to see if your computer talks to TiVo.

John



siralston said:


> i use #211 and a null model cable from 9th tee been trying for a week now and thats all i get i set up everything from the first post wit step by step this is what i got last nite thanks if anyone can try in help me


----------



## siralston

john i was forgeting the pause and got it to go though now im getting service not answering what could that be thanks for helping so far 

do you need a gmail accound i have one to give away


----------



## cactus46

Now that you are getting different results with the 'new' Dial Prefix, post another modem log so we can see what is happening after a Test Call and a Make Daily Call.

I'll consider the gmail offer. Thanks.

Keep us posted.

John



siralston said:


> john i was forgeting the pause and got it to go though now im getting service not answering what could that be thanks for helping so far
> 
> do you need a gmail accound i have one to give away


----------



## siralston

i get "failed while negotiating"

03-06-2005 02:32:28.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.312 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 02:32:28.312 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-06-2005 02:32:28.312 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-06-2005 02:32:28.312 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-06-2005 02:32:28.312 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-06-2005 02:32:28.375 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 02:32:28.390 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 02:32:28.390 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 02:42:53.281 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 02:42:53.281 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 02:42:53.328 - Recv: <ff>
03-06-2005 02:42:53.328 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:53.328 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&o}4*<fd>}'}"}(}"<9f><e6>~
03-06-2005 02:42:53.328 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: <ff>
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: }#<c0>!}
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: !
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Answering the call.
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: } } } }%}
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: &
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: o}4*<fd>}'}"}
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: (
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Recv: }"<9f><e6>~
03-06-2005 02:42:56.281 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 02:42:56.296 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-06-2005 02:42:56.296 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-06-2005 02:42:56.296 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-06-2005 02:42:56.296 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-06-2005 02:43:26.296 - Read: Total: 648, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5034, Per/Sec: 167
03-06-2005 02:45:26.296 - Read: Total: 855, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 6024, Per/Sec: 8
03-06-2005 02:46:07.484 - Hanging up the modem.
03-06-2005 02:46:07.484 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-06-2005 02:46:09.484 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-06-2005 02:46:09.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 02:46:09.484 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 02:46:09.484 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## neil111

Hi. My problem is that sometimes I can download and sometimes I can't. No difference at different baud rates -- still intermittant. I've tried as high as 115200 and down to 19.2.

Each time it connects, it gets the time, negotiates, etc. And then it downloads for a couple minutes. But then on the PC it shows disconnected, but the TiVo still shows "downloading". It stays like this for a long time until the TiVo says it failed to download. The only other way to get the TiVo back when this happens is to unplug it.

What I truly don't understand is why it sometimes works and others doesn't. Perhaps line noise or bandwidth differences over my Vonage service?

I do see the following from the Log: 03-06-2005 10:12:58.281 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000

Does this mean that the connection at TiVo headquarters is disconnecting me? Why would it do that... losing a carrier?

I appreciate any advice or solution!

Regards,
- Neil

Here is a log from today's attempt:

03-06-2005 09:32:49.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-06-2005 09:32:49.177 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-06-2005 09:32:49.227 - Opening Modem
03-06-2005 09:32:49.227 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 09:32:49.227 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 09:32:49.227 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:12:06.276 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:12:06.276 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:12:06.316 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <97>i}'}"}(}";<ba>~
03-06-2005 10:12:06.336 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }!} }4}"
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: &} } } 
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }%}&} 
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: <97>i}'}"
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Recv: (}";<ba>~
03-06-2005 10:12:09.350 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:12:09.360 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
03-06-2005 10:12:09.360 - Answering the call.
03-06-2005 10:12:09.370 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-06-2005 10:12:09.370 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-06-2005 10:12:09.370 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:12:09.370 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:12:09.370 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102f0) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:12:09.390 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-06-2005 10:12:39.373 - Read: Total: 11477, Per/Sec: 379, Written: Total: 12793, Per/Sec: 426
03-06-2005 10:12:58.281 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
03-06-2005 10:12:58.281 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:12:58.291 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-06-2005 10:12:58.291 - Hanging up the modem.
03-06-2005 10:12:58.291 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102bc) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:13:00.294 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<01><c3>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Recv: <00><00>@<06><aa><ff><c0><a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Recv: <1f>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Recv: <90>-<b6>;I<d4>G
03-06-2005 10:15:55.085 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Recv: <87>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Recv: ^P<11><1c><84><dc><fe>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Recv: <00>.1~
03-06-2005 10:15:55.095 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: !
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: E<00><00>(<01><c4><00>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: @<06><aa><fe><c0><a8><0f>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <97>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr><1f>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <90>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: -<b6>;I<d4>G<87>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: ^
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: P<11><1c><84><dc><fe><00>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Recv: <b0><eb>~
03-06-2005 10:15:55.816 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: !
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: E<00><00>(<01><c5><00>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: @<06><aa><fd><c0><a8><0f>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <97>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr><1f>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <90>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: -<b6>;I<d4>G<87>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: ^
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: P<11><1c><84><dc><fe><00>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Recv: <cb><e5>~
03-06-2005 10:15:57.278 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<01><c6>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Recv: <00><00>@<06><aa><fc><c0><a8>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Recv: <0f>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Recv: <97><cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.192 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: <1f>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: <90>-<b6>;I<d4>G
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: <87>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: ^P<11><1c><84><dc><fe>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Recv: <00><b1><0b>~
03-06-2005 10:16:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:00.292 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
03-06-2005 10:16:00.292 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
03-06-2005 10:16:00.302 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
03-06-2005 10:16:00.302 - Answering the call.
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010278) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:16:00.312 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-06-2005 10:16:06.041 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-06-2005 10:16:06.041 - Hanging up the modem.
03-06-2005 10:16:06.041 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010267) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010256) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:16:08.044 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<01><c8>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <00><00>@<06><aa><fa><c0><a8>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <0f><97><cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <1f>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <90>-<b6>;I<d4>G
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <87>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: ^P<11><1c><84><dc><fe>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Recv: <00>kJ~
03-06-2005 10:16:17.717 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:29.725 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:16:29.725 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<01><c9>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Recv: <00><00>@<06><aa><f9><c0><a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Recv: <1f>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Recv: <90>-<b6>;I<d4>G
03-06-2005 10:16:41.071 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Recv: <87>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Recv: ^P<11><1c><84><dc><fe>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Recv: <00>
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Recv: <00><DLE>D~
03-06-2005 10:16:41.081 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:16:53.078 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:16:53.078 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-06-2005 10:17:27.788 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:17:27.788 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:17:27.788 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
03-06-2005 10:17:27.788 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
03-06-2005 10:17:27.788 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:17:27.818 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<01><ca>
03-06-2005 10:17:27.818 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:17:27.818 - Recv: <00><00>@<06><aa><f8><c0><a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<1e><04><cr><1f><90>-<b6>;I<d4>G<87>^P<11><1c><84><dc><fe><00><00>j<aa>~
03-06-2005 10:17:27.818 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:17:39.826 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:17:39.826 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
03-06-2005 10:17:44.542 - TSP(0000): Making Call
03-06-2005 10:17:44.542 - Passthrough On
03-06-2005 10:17:44.542 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100bc) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:17:44.542 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - Passthrough Off
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010089) Status 0x00000000
03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## aldesalvo

cactus47,

Here is my entire log (I purged the old logs and started fresh)

03-05-2005 19:54:24.723 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.723 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.723 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.723 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-05-2005 19:54:24.753 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:02:40.831 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-05-2005 20:02:40.831 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 20:02:40.851 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:02:40.871 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:46:21.771 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-05-2005 20:46:21.771 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 20:46:21.771 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:46:21.781 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:46:58.714 - Passthrough On
03-05-2005 20:47:00.807 - Passthrough Off
03-05-2005 20:47:00.807 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 20:47:00.807 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:47:00.807 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:47:04.192 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 20:47:04.192 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:47:04.192 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:47:04.353 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-05-2005 20:47:04.353 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:47:04.353 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:47:17.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 20:47:17.421 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:47:17.421 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 20:59:03.771 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-05-2005 20:59:03.771 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 20:59:03.771 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 20:59:03.771 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2005 21:30:15.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-05-2005 21:30:15.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2005 21:30:15.761 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2005 21:30:15.761 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 01:27:46.821 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 01:27:46.821 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 01:27:46.821 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 01:27:46.831 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:01:37.801 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:01:37.801 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:01:37.801 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:01:37.811 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:24:31.741 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:24:31.741 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:24:31.741 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:24:31.751 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:28:26.771 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:28:26.771 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:28:26.771 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:28:26.771 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:32:16.892 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:32:16.892 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:32:16.892 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:32:16.892 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:36:18.902 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:36:18.902 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:36:18.902 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:36:18.902 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:40:20.932 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:40:20.932 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:40:20.932 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:40:20.932 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:44:08.922 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:44:08.922 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:44:08.922 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:44:08.922 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:47:51.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:47:51.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:47:51.761 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:47:51.761 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:51:38.781 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:51:38.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:51:38.781 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:51:38.781 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:55:18.831 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:55:18.831 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:55:19.012 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:55:19.012 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 07:58:56.922 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 07:58:56.922 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 07:58:56.922 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 07:58:56.922 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:02:30.771 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:02:30.771 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:02:30.771 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:02:30.771 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:06:07.841 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:06:07.841 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:06:08.022 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:06:08.022 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:09:43.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:09:43.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:09:43.761 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:09:43.771 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:13:18.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:13:18.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:13:18.761 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:13:18.761 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:16:53.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:16:53.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:16:53.761 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:16:53.761 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:20:25.761 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:20:25.761 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:20:25.761 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:20:25.761 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 08:21:19.871 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 08:21:19.871 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 08:21:19.871 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 08:21:19.871 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:04:25.199 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 10:04:25.199 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:04:25.199 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:04:25.199 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:37:41.821 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-06-2005 10:37:41.821 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:37:41.821 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:37:41.821 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:38:23.121 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:38:23.121 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:38:23.121 - Waiting for a call.
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: &vI*<d1>}'}"}(}"
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: <c5>
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Recv: Z~
03-06-2005 10:40:18.757 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: ~
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Answering the call.
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: }
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: &vI*<d1>}'}"}(}"
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: <c5>
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Recv: Z~
03-06-2005 10:40:21.761 - Unknown Response
03-06-2005 10:40:21.771 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-06-2005 10:40:21.771 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-06-2005 10:40:21.771 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:40:21.771 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-06-2005 10:40:51.775 - Read: Total: 672, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 5111, Per/Sec: 169
03-06-2005 10:42:51.767 - Read: Total: 802, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 5605, Per/Sec: 4
03-06-2005 10:43:32.315 - Hanging up the modem.
03-06-2005 10:43:32.315 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-06-2005 10:43:34.318 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-06-2005 10:43:34.318 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-06-2005 10:43:34.318 - Initializing modem.
03-06-2005 10:43:34.318 - Waiting for a call.

It looks like this may be the problem


> 03-06-2005 10:43:34.318 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour


I am going to look itupon google and see. I am also going to double check my mdmhayes.inf file for spaces


----------



## cactus46

Hi aldesalvo,

It looks like two different applications are trying to set up your comm port; first it is initialized in a hardware flow control and then later it gets set to 'none:

03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2* 
=hardware
03-05-2005 20:47:17.421 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1* = none

It should be initialized when you boot your computer to 'none'. TiVo will never talk to hardware or Xon/Xoff protocol. Perhaps you changed the flow control setting about 8:47 PM last night?

Do you have more than one modem-type log in your C:\Windows directory? My modem log comes up with the 'none' flow control setting.

Also, from the "Classic View" of the Control Panel, you can go to Phone and Modem Options. You can then click on the Modems tab to see the installed modems and their properties.

Other things that can inhibit the serial to PPP connections are firewalls and Internet Connection Sharing, ICS. Try disabling these for a test.

Every time the computer is re-booted a new log is begun.

Keep us posted.

John



aldesalvo said:


> cactus47,
> 
> Here is my entire log (I purged the old logs and started fresh)
> ......
> 03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> 03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - Initializing modem.
> 03-05-2005 19:54:24.763 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-05-2005 20:02:40.831 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
> 03-05-2005 20:02:40.831 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> 03-05-2005 20:02:40.851 - Initializing modem.
> 03-05-2005 20:02:40.871 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-05-2005 20:46:21.771 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
> 03-05-2005 20:46:21.771 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> ....
> 03-05-2005 20:47:17.421 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1*
> .....


----------



## siralston

hey cactus46 what do you think is wrong wit mine


----------



## cactus46

Hi siralson,

It looks like we are making progress. Now we need to find out a little about your setup. Are you using a router? Did you put in a static IP address rather and use DHCP?

Other than that the log logs reasonably normal and I see your call attempts.

John



 siralston said:


> i get "failed while negotiating"
> 
> .....
> 03-06-2005 02:46:09.484 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

With your log I'm surprised that it works sometimes. It looks like the comm port is set up for another application or modem.

"03-06-2005 10:12:06.316 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL"

The TSP(0000) indicates that another 'modem' maybe be using the same comm port?

"I do see the following from the Log: 03-06-2005 10:12:58.281 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000"

This looks like another indication of a 'phantom' modem'. Do you have another modem log writing in the C:\Windows directory?

Also, from the "Classic View" of the Control Panel, you can go to Phone and Modem Options. You can then click on the Modems tab to see the installed modems and their properties.

Keep us posted.

John



neil111 said:


> Hi. My problem is that sometimes I can download and sometimes I can't. No difference at different baud rates -- still intermittant. I've tried as high as 115200 and down to 19.2.
> 
> Each time it connects, it gets the time, negotiates, etc. And then it downloads for a couple minutes. But then on the PC it shows disconnected, but the TiVo still shows "downloading". It stays like this for a long time until the TiVo says it failed to download. The only other way to get the TiVo back when this happens is to unplug it.
> 
> What I truly don't understand is why it sometimes works and others doesn't. Perhaps line noise or bandwidth differences over my Vonage service?
> 
> I do see the following from the Log: 03-06-2005 10:12:58.281 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
> 
> Does this mean that the connection at TiVo headquarters is disconnecting me? Why would it do that... losing a carrier?
> 
> I appreciate any advice or solution!
> 
> Regards,
> - Neil
> .......
> 
> 03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010089) Status 0x00000000
> 03-06-2005 10:17:54.547 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## siralston

linksys router tryied setting it to automatic and put in 192.168.1.102-104 and whats DHCP


----------



## cactus46

Ok, what is the IP address of your computer connected to the Linksys router? You can find this by clicking 'Start/Network Connections/LAN (Local Area Connection)' and in the lower lefthand corner of the screen, you should see 192.168.1.xxx. Please let us know what that number is and I'll suggest a static IP address for your TiVo connection.

Another possibility for this failure to communicate might be a firewall. Try disabling any firewalls for a test call.

DHCP are networking addresses given to clients by a router as an example if DHCP is enabled in a router. DHCP is the shortened form of Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol.



siralston said:


> linksys router tryied setting it to automatic and put in 192.168.1.102-104 and whats DHCP


----------



## ducats05

Well, I don't really no exactly what changed, but finally FINALLY it works!
No Wingate, no WinRoute, firewall is up and running...
I think my problem boiled down to IP addresses, I tried changing the range over and over, finally, I got a test call to succeed... I kept slimming down my IP range until (knock on wood) it seems to be working consistently...it seemed that one the difference between xxx.xxx.xxx.4 and xxx.xxx.xxx.6 ended up making a huge difference.
Thanks to everyone for the help!

The other thing I did, and I'm less sure that this had any thing to do with my success...I ran the network setup wizard...maybe this allowed my computer to finally accept data from Tivo? not sure...

thanks again

ducats


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

You really are great! I told my 5 year old son about how you were out there in Phoenix helping people -- it set an excellent example for him. And BTW, he (Andrew) wanted me to say "Hi" to you.

Thanks very much for your quick reply. I rechecked my modem properties, and there are only 2 modems installed -- my laptop's faxmodem on COM3 and the "communications cable between 2 computers" on COM1. So I then also checked device manager, and under Modems it lists the same two items. Under Ports, it only lists COM1 and LPT1 (but no COM3 -- not sure if that matters).

Strangly, when I check properties under the COM1 from the Modem control panel it shows the speed as 115200 baud, but when I checked the properties under the device manager it said 9600 baud.

I rechecked the Windows folder and there is only 1 current log for the "communications cable between 2 computers" modem, and it is dated today. There is a log for the faxmodem, but it is dated back in January when it was last used.

I welcome any other suggestions or ideas.

Regards,
- Neil


----------



## siralston

john

ip address 192.168.1.100 dont know if the linksys has a firewall i looked and didnt see anything in the setup about it


----------



## cactus46

Hi siralston,

Try setting the IP address to 192.168.1.103 and 192.168.1.104. It is not much different that what you had assigned and I don't know if it will make a difference.

The firewall might by a Windows XP firewall that may be enabled? Or there are programs like ZoneAlarm, a firewall progam, that may be active on your computer?

Try re-booting the computer and unplug the TiVo for a minute while the TiVo is not actively recording something and plug the TiVo back in and then Make a Daily Call.

Keep us posted,

John



siralston said:


> john
> 
> ip address 192.168.1.100 dont know if the linksys has a firewall i looked and didnt see anything in the setup about it


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

You and Andrew made my day! Thanks. Hi Andrew! 

I'm going to sleep on the rest of the things you found. And perhaps tomorrow we will have some more ideas?

John



neil111 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You really are great! I told my 5 year old son about how you were out there in Phoenix helping people -- it set an excellent example for him. And BTW, he (Andrew) wanted me to say "Hi" to you.
> 
> ......
> 
> Regards,
> - Neil


----------



## siralston

john i got it to work thanks send me a private message wit you name and email address for you gmail account thanks for everything


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

In the Device Manager set the COM1 to 115k with flow control set to 'none'. And in the Device Manager under Modems, disable the faxmodem in its properties. And then reboot the computer. Then try a Test Call and if the test call works, then try a Daily Call. See if there are any changes in the modem log.

And thanks again for your kind words yesterday.

John



neil111 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> ....
> 
> Thanks very much for your quick reply. I rechecked my modem properties, and there are only 2 modems installed -- my laptop's faxmodem on COM3 and the "communications cable between 2 computers" on COM1. So I then also checked device manager, and under Modems it lists the same two items. Under Ports, it only lists COM1 and LPT1 (but no COM3 -- not sure if that matters).
> 
> Strangly, when I check properties under the COM1 from the Modem control panel it shows the speed as 115200 baud, but when I checked the properties under the device manager it said 9600 baud.
> 
> I rechecked the Windows folder and there is only 1 current log for the "communications cable between 2 computers" modem, and it is dated today. There is a log for the faxmodem, but it is dated back in January when it was last used.
> 
> .....
> 
> Regards,
> - Neil


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations, siralston, in getting serial to PPP working! 

I'll send you a PM.

John



siralston said:


> john i got it to work thanks send me a private message wit you name and email address for you gmail account thanks for everything


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

That did the trick... downloaded 2 weeks worth on the 1st try without incident. 

When I have a minute, I'll try re-enabling the faxmodem and see if there are any negative impacts.

Thanks again (and the kids are happy to be able to watch Arthur & Sponge Bob).

BTW, I'm looking into either DTV or DISH -- but one or both of them add extra fees if the receiver is "not continuously connected to a phone line". Admittedly I haven't searched the forums, but given your expertise I thought you might know if these will work over Vonage?

Thanks again & best regards,
- Neil



cactus46 said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> In the Device Manager set the COM1 to 115k with flow control set to 'none'. And in the Device Manager under Modems, disable the faxmodem in its properties. And then reboot the computer. Then try a Test Call and if the test call works, then try a Daily Call. See if there are any changes in the modem log.
> 
> And thanks again for your kind words yesterday.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

I'm glad we were able to help getting the guide data for the kids.  Yes, you can put the fax modem back in and see what it does to the PPP connection. It will be interesting to know if it was interaction with the fax modem or the differences in 115K or 9600.

I did not have a normal phone line at my house since getting my D*TiVo. I have either used the external modem or serial to PPP for my connections. I know of no extra charges with DirecTV for not having a phone line. I understand that if you order your DirecTV from DirecTV they insist that you have a phone line but I read quite a bit here by setting up serial to PPP before the DirecTV was installed. And it never has been an issue.

Now that you have serial to PPP working you can use it to set up a D*TiVo, too. You won't need a regular phone for doing the initial setup. I have no experience with Dish.

Good luck.

John


----------



## supham

Put me in the list that get the fail to negotiate group. 

What I have done: 
Compared the log with those ont he screen and they are very similar. Sorry can not post until I get home tonight. 

I assigned IP address both IN the DHCP range and OUT of the range. I know what an IP address is. My machine is 192.168.0.11 I assigned .20 - 21 (in the range) and .100 - .110 out of the range. 

I see the connection coming in on the connection page. I hit properties detail (or something like that) and see that it has the IPs I have assigned. 

I run no firewall, disabled virus scan. I am connected to a Net gear router. The machine that I am running on is XP PRO with SP2. This machine is connect via wireless. 

On the router I never see the tivo as an attached device. Not sure if I would or not as the laptop is working as a gateway.... 

One thing I noticed is that if I do an IPCONFIG while the tivo is trying to connect is: I see my IP address for my laptop, and then another RAS connection and the IP for the tivo. However it does not have a default gateway set. Should it? Does it just inherit it from the laptop? 

I did make sure that the Guest account was active and there was no password. 

I tried top speed and 9600. I did change modem, connection and the tivo connect strings when changing speed. 

Any guesses.


----------



## cactus46

Hi supham,

Show us a copy of your modem log. And maybe we can help steer toward a PPP connection? From your description it sounds like you have done most things correctly.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## rbautch

I was able to get PPP over serial running on my PC, but not on my laptop with a serial-usb adapter. The PC is hardwired to my Linksys router and my laptop connects wirelessly. I've used various static IP addresses in my subnet, such as 192.168.1.106 to 192.168.1.107. When I try to use Hyperterminal, I get an error that says "another program is using the selected telphony device", which is strange because nothing else is attached to the USB port. Here's my modem log...

03-11-2005 20:42:41.152 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: <ff>
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: 4}"}&
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: } 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: %
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: &} } 
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: <ef>
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: <9b>
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: '
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: "
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: (
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: }"L<d7>
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 20:43:01.742 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } 
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Answering the call.
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Recv: }%}&} } <ef><9b>}'}"}(}"L<d7>~
03-11-2005 20:43:04.746 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 20:43:04.756 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-11-2005 20:43:04.756 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-11-2005 20:43:04.756 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-11-2005 20:43:04.756 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-11-2005 20:43:34.759 - Read: Total: 624, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 1784, Per/Sec: 59
03-11-2005 20:45:34.762 - Read: Total: 722, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 4525, Per/Sec: 22
03-11-2005 20:46:15.571 - Hanging up the modem.
03-11-2005 20:46:15.571 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-11-2005 20:46:17.573 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-11-2005 20:46:17.573 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 20:46:17.604 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 20:46:17.604 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## supham

Here is my log, details on my attemts above:

03-11-2005 20:27:06.634 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:06.634 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:06.634 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:06.634 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:06.784 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:06.784 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 20:27:07.215 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 21:56:28.294 - Passthrough On
03-11-2005 21:56:38.318 - Passthrough Off
03-11-2005 21:56:38.318 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 21:56:38.318 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 21:56:38.348 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 21:56:48.182 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 21:56:48.182 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 21:56:48.182 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 21:56:48.373 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 21:56:48.373 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 21:56:48.373 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 21:57:17.905 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 21:57:17.905 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 21:57:17.905 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 21:58:47.093 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 21:58:47.093 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: }4}"}&} } } } }
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: %
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: }&<93><ed><95>W}
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: '
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: }"}(}"<99>}1
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 21:58:47.103 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Answering the call.
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: &} } } 
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: }%}&<93><ed>
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: <95>
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: W}'}"}(}"<99>
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Recv: 1~
03-11-2005 21:58:50.108 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 21:58:50.118 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-11-2005 21:58:50.118 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-11-2005 21:58:50.118 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-11-2005 21:58:50.118 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-11-2005 21:59:20.111 - Read: Total: 72468, Per/Sec: 2495, Written: Total: 8105, Per/Sec: 279
03-11-2005 22:01:20.113 - Read: Total: 76983, Per/Sec: 37, Written: Total: 9101, Per/Sec: 8
03-11-2005 22:02:14.872 - Hanging up the modem.
03-11-2005 22:02:14.872 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-11-2005 22:02:16.865 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-11-2005 22:02:16.865 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 22:02:16.865 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 22:02:16.865 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: } } } }
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: %
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: }&<d4><d0><92><be>}
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: '
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: }"}(}"0
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: v
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:04:44.627 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Recv: } } } }
03-11-2005 22:04:47.632 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: %
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: }&<d4><d0><92><be>}
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: '
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: }"}(}"0
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: v
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:04:47.642 - Answering the call.
03-11-2005 22:04:47.652 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-11-2005 22:04:47.652 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-11-2005 22:04:47.652 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-11-2005 22:04:47.652 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-11-2005 22:05:17.645 - Read: Total: 648, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 385, Per/Sec: 12
03-11-2005 22:07:17.647 - Read: Total: 778, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 634, Per/Sec: 2
03-11-2005 22:07:56.093 - Hanging up the modem.
03-11-2005 22:07:56.093 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-11-2005 22:07:58.086 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-11-2005 22:07:58.086 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 22:07:58.086 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 22:07:58.086 - Waiting for a call.
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: } } } }%}
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: &
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: <b9>}%v<a0>}'}"}
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: (
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Recv: }"<da>\~
03-11-2005 22:12:00.634 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: ~
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: 
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: } } } }
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: %
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: }&<b9>}%v<a0>
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: }
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: '}"}(}"
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: <da>
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Recv: \~
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Unknown Response
03-11-2005 22:12:03.649 - Answering the call.
03-11-2005 22:12:03.659 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-11-2005 22:12:03.659 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-11-2005 22:12:03.659 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-11-2005 22:12:03.659 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-11-2005 22:12:33.662 - Read: Total: 652, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 388, Per/Sec: 12
03-11-2005 22:14:33.664 - Read: Total: 782, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 637, Per/Sec: 2
03-11-2005 22:15:11.449 - Hanging up the modem.
03-11-2005 22:15:11.449 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-11-2005 22:15:13.442 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-11-2005 22:15:13.442 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-11-2005 22:15:13.442 - Initializing modem.
03-11-2005 22:15:13.442 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi supham,

From the "Classic View" of the Control Panel, you can go to Phone and Modem Options. You can then click on the Modems tab to see the installed modems and their properties. Also, what do you see under the Device Manager for the Comm port properties? Be sure to use two static IP addresses that will make it through your router.

If you have an internal modem installed, try disabling it, reboot, and run a Test Call from the TiVo.

Let us know what you see.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi rbautch, 

I think the beginning of your log was edited? I don't see the beginning of it. My wireless notebook also uses a USB to serial connector. 

Also, from the "Classic View" of the Control Panel, you can go to Phone and Modem Options. You can then click on the Modems tab to see the installed modems and their properties. And let us know what you see in the Device Manager for your comm ports.

If your computer has a built-in modem, try disabling it in the Device Manager and reboot; then run a Test Call and let me see the whole modem log.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## 311Sam

ducats05 said:


> Well, I don't really no exactly what changed, but finally FINALLY it works!
> No Wingate, no WinRoute, firewall is up and running...
> I think my problem boiled down to IP addresses, I tried changing the range over and over, finally, I got a test call to succeed... I kept slimming down my IP range until (knock on wood) it seems to be working consistently...it seemed that one the difference between xxx.xxx.xxx.4 and xxx.xxx.xxx.6 ended up making a huge difference.
> Thanks to everyone for the help!
> 
> The other thing I did, and I'm less sure that this had any thing to do with my success...I ran the network setup wizard...maybe this allowed my computer to finally accept data from Tivo? not sure...
> 
> thanks again
> 
> ducats


you had the same problem that i have. tivo connects to my computer and i get the user showing in my network connections and then some data is transfered and then tivo closes with "failed: service unavalible".

i have been up for over 8 hours trying to get this to work and still no go. i have a seriel cable that i made out of a phone cord. i use a linux based nat'ed firewall and right now it is set to use ranges 10.36.36.195-200. my computer is 200. i have set the connection to use from 95-96, 96-97..ect ect. plus i have tried stuff like 10.36.36.230-231 and hundreds of other random ip's and sevreral of the 192.168 range. have tried different speeds as well. still nothing. please help, this stuff is going to kill me!!

i spent the first 3 hours just trying to get the routing and remote access service to work. the thing that is wierd to me is that squid web cache log states that the tivo is accessing the web and going to these sites:

00:26:23 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/mlog.cgi
00:26:23 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/TCD411.cgi
00:26:23 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/HServer.cgi
00:31:39 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/mlog.cgi
00:31:40 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/TCD411.cgi
00:31:44 10.36.36.199 http://204.176.49.2/tivo-service/HServer.cgi

log:

03-12-2005 00:24:42.926 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:42.926 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:42.926 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:42.926 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:42.956 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:42.956 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:43.026 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 00:24:43.026 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-12-2005 00:24:43.026 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-12-2005 00:24:43.026 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-12-2005 00:24:43.026 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-12-2005 00:24:43.046 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:24:43.046 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:24:43.046 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:25:31.236 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:25:31.236 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:25:31.236 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: &<ff><ff>} !}'}"}(}
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Recv: v}&~
03-12-2005 00:26:39.233 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: &<ff><ff>} !}'}"}(}
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Recv: v}&~
03-12-2005 00:26:42.238 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:42.248 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:26:42.248 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 00:26:42.248 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:26:42.248 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:26:51.090 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 00:26:51.090 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:26:53.093 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:31:08.050 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:31:08.050 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:31:08.050 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:31:54.507 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:31:54.507 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:31:54.507 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:31:54.507 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.517 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:31:54.517 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.517 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:31:54.517 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.537 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:31:54.537 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.537 - Recv: &<ff><ff><f7><e8>}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 00:31:54.537 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.547 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:31:54.547 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:54.547 - Recv: 7<c0>~
03-12-2005 00:31:54.547 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:57.511 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:31:57.511 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:31:57.511 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:31:57.511 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:31:57.511 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:31:57.521 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:31:57.521 - Connection established at 9600bps.
03-12-2005 00:31:57.521 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:31:57.521 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:32:17.720 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 00:32:17.720 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 00:32:19.723 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 00:32:19.723 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:32:19.723 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:32:19.723 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:38:42.523 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:38:42.523 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:38:42.523 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:38:42.523 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.544 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:38:42.544 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.544 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:38:42.544 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.554 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:38:42.554 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.554 - Recv: &<ff><ff><94><c1>}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 00:38:42.554 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.564 - Recv: .
03-12-2005 00:38:42.564 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:42.564 - Recv: z~
03-12-2005 00:38:42.564 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:45.538 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:38:45.538 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:38:45.538 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:38:45.538 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:38:45.538 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:38:45.548 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:38:45.548 - Connection established at 9600bps.
03-12-2005 00:38:45.548 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:38:45.548 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:39:06.999 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 00:39:06.999 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 00:39:09.002 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 00:39:09.002 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:39:09.002 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:39:09.002 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:41:50.384 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:41:50.384 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:41:50.384 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:41:50.384 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.394 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:41:50.394 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.394 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:41:50.394 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.414 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:41:50.414 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.414 - Recv: &<ff><ff><90>}1}'}"}(}
03-12-2005 00:41:50.414 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.424 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 00:41:50.424 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:50.424 - Recv: <b5><95>~
03-12-2005 00:41:50.424 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:53.388 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:41:53.388 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:41:53.388 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:41:53.388 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:41:53.388 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:41:53.398 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:41:53.398 - Connection established at 9600bps.
03-12-2005 00:41:53.398 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:41:53.398 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:42:23.401 - Read: Total: 595, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 7323, Per/Sec: 243
03-12-2005 00:44:23.404 - Read: Total: 693, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 17900, Per/Sec: 88
03-12-2005 00:45:03.081 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 00:45:03.081 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 00:45:05.084 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 00:45:05.084 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:45:05.084 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:45:05.084 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:47:01.100 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:47:01.100 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:47:01.100 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:53:18.994 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:53:18.994 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:53:18.994 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Recv: &<ff><ff><94>}.}'}"}(}
03-12-2005 00:53:47.445 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.455 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 00:53:47.455 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:47.455 - Recv: <a5>[~
03-12-2005 00:53:47.455 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:53:50.449 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:53:50.459 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:53:50.459 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 00:53:50.459 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:53:50.459 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:54:20.462 - Read: Total: 595, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5401, Per/Sec: 179
03-12-2005 00:56:20.465 - Read: Total: 693, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5401, Per/Sec: 0
03-12-2005 00:56:58.199 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 00:56:58.199 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 00:57:00.202 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: &} } <ff><ff>}'}"}(
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Recv: "_}9~
03-12-2005 00:58:13.778 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: &} } <ff><ff>}'}"}(
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Recv: "_}9~
03-12-2005 00:58:16.792 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 00:58:16.802 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 00:58:16.802 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 00:58:16.802 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:58:16.802 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 00:58:46.805 - Read: Total: 624, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 622, Per/Sec: 20
03-12-2005 01:00:46.808 - Read: Total: 722, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 859, Per/Sec: 1
03-12-2005 01:01:27.486 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 01:01:27.486 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 01:01:29.489 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 01:03:29.612 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:03:29.612 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:03:29.612 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:03:29.612 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: &<ff><ff><88><85>}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: X
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Recv: <e5>~
03-12-2005 01:03:29.622 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: &<ff><ff><88><85>}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: X
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Recv: <e5>~
03-12-2005 01:03:32.626 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:03:32.636 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 01:03:32.636 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 01:03:32.636 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:03:32.636 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:04:02.639 - Read: Total: 592, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5398, Per/Sec: 179
03-12-2005 01:06:02.642 - Read: Total: 690, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5635, Per/Sec: 1
03-12-2005 01:06:40.316 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 01:06:40.316 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 01:06:42.319 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: &<ff><ff>} <c1>}'}"}(}
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Recv: <90>-~
03-12-2005 01:13:09.736 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:12.740 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:13:12.740 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:13:12.740 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:13:12.740 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:13:12.740 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 01:13:12.750 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 01:13:12.750 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 01:13:12.750 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:13:12.750 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:13:42.753 - Read: Total: 598, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 5406, Per/Sec: 179
03-12-2005 01:15:42.756 - Read: Total: 696, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5880, Per/Sec: 3
03-12-2005 01:16:20.420 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 01:16:20.420 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 01:16:22.423 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: &<ff><ff><80>a}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: <f6>
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Recv: <c2>~
03-12-2005 01:18:32.811 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: &<ff><ff><80>a}'}"}(}"
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: <f6>
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Recv: <c2>~
03-12-2005 01:18:35.815 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:18:35.825 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 01:18:35.825 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 01:18:35.825 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:18:35.825 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 01:19:05.828 - Read: Total: 591, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5396, Per/Sec: 179
03-12-2005 01:21:05.831 - Read: Total: 689, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5870, Per/Sec: 3
03-12-2005 01:21:43.535 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 01:21:43.535 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 01:21:45.538 - Waiting for a call.

man this sucks i cant take looking at my non working tivo much longer!


----------



## 311Sam

ok im an idiot

it was squid that was screwing it up. i guess tivo dont allow proxies 

http://community.smoothwall.org/for...stdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=tivo&start=0

:down:  i have just wasted alot of my time


----------



## rbautch

cactus46 said:


> Hi rbautch,
> 
> I think the beginning of your log was edited? I don't see the beginning of it. My wireless notebook also uses a USB to serial connector.
> 
> Also, from the "Classic View" of the Control Panel, you can go to Phone and Modem Options. You can then click on the Modems tab to see the installed modems and their properties. And let us know what you see in the Device Manager for your comm ports.
> 
> If your computer has a built-in modem, try disabling it in the Device Manager and reboot; then run a Test Call and let me see the whole modem log.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Hi Cactus,

The installed modems are Toshiba software modem (not functional) , Toshiba internal V.90 modem (not present), and the communications between two computers (com5) that I set up. Device manager shows Comm port 1, ECP printer port (LPT1), and the Prolific USB-to-serial comm port (com5), which is what I'm using.

Here's an updated modem log....

03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-12-2005 11:16:56.711 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-12-2005 11:16:56.881 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 11:16:56.911 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 11:16:56.911 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 11:18:34.231 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 11:18:34.251 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 11:18:34.251 - Waiting for a call.
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: <ff>
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: #<c0>!}!}!} }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 4
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }%
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: <cd><9e>
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: '
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: (
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Recv: .|~
03-12-2005 11:19:00.098 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Recv: <ff>
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Recv: }#<c0>
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Recv: !
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Recv: }!
03-12-2005 11:19:03.102 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: !
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: 4
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }"
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: } } } }%
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: <cd>
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: <9e>}'}
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: (
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: .
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: |
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 11:19:03.112 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: <ff>
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: 4}
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: %
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: &
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: } } 
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: <cd>
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: <9e>
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: '
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: (
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: }
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: "
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: .
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: |
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Recv: ~
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Unknown Response
03-12-2005 11:19:06.117 - Answering the call.
03-12-2005 11:19:06.127 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-12-2005 11:19:06.127 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-12-2005 11:19:06.127 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-12-2005 11:19:06.127 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-12-2005 11:19:36.130 - Read: Total: 644, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 2802, Per/Sec: 93
03-12-2005 11:21:36.132 - Read: Total: 742, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 3552, Per/Sec: 6
03-12-2005 11:22:14.017 - Hanging up the modem.
03-12-2005 11:22:14.017 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-12-2005 11:22:16.020 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-12-2005 11:22:16.020 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-12-2005 11:22:16.040 - Initializing modem.
03-12-2005 11:22:16.040 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi rbautch,

So if the Device Manager shows Com1, why aren't you using that instead of the USB-serial cable? I did not have a comm port on my notebook. So I set mine up with the USB-serial cable but I would have used an existing comm port if one were available.

Did you disable the installed modems and the Com1 port for a test? Resident modems can cause interference to other serial ports. This is why my suggestion is to disable them for a test.

The reason I think you are getting interference from some other port is in a normal log one sees the following:

03-04-2005 16:26:54.697 - Waiting for a call.
03-04-2005 16:30:40.272 - Recv: ~
03-04-2005 16:30:40.272 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-04-2005 16:30:40.302 - Recv: <ff>

I don't see this as the TiVo begins its Test Call or the Daily Call in your log. You may want to unplug the TiVo for a minute or so and then plug it in for the test, too. You can try a ,#211,, (adding two commas for a pause). Also, you could try a slower speed on the TiVo and the notebook.

Keep us posted.

John



rbautch said:


> Hi Cactus,
> 
> The installed modems are Toshiba software modem (not functional) , Toshiba internal V.90 modem (not present), and the communications between two computers (com5) that I set up. Device manager shows Comm port 1, ECP printer port (LPT1), and the Prolific USB-to-serial comm port (com5), which is what I'm using.
> 
> ....


----------



## rbautch

Hi Cactus,

The com1 port on my laptop is not a serial port. Not sure what it is. Anyway when I disabled it the connection worked fine over the usb adapter. Thanks for your help. Your friendly helpful advice is much appreciated.


----------



## supham

Shoot! I can now make a test call if I slow down the speed to 9600, however, I can not complete the daily call. I get the failed on Configuration error. 

Any thoughts?

shannon


----------



## cactus46

Hi rbautch,

It is good news that you got your serial to PPP connection working! And thanks for your kind words.

Happy TiVoing!

John



rbautch said:


> Hi Cactus,
> 
> The com1 port on my laptop is not a serial port. Not sure what it is. Anyway when I disabled it the connection worked fine over the usb adapter. Thanks for your help. After spending some time in the other forum, your friendly helpful advice is much appreciated.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Shannon,

What's the latest on your serial to PPP connection? Did you find any com ports or installed modems to disable? Please PM me with with a modem log with your working Test Call and failing Daily Call.

Is ICS, Internet Connection Sharing enabled on your computer? If so, disable it for a test, too.

I'll be gone through Monday so won't be able to get back to you for a few days.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



supham said:


> Shoot! I can now make a test call if I slow down the speed to 9600, however, I can not complete the daily call. I get the failed on Configuration error.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> shannon


----------



## melloyello75

Hey guys I have been a long time student of this post in particular and it also caused me to go ahead and get a Tivo  b/c I do not have a landline. I have followed all directions to the T and I have also dotted all my i's but I have a lil issue. I can make the test call successfully but whenever I try to connect to the DVR service it fails. can anyone tell me why it will complete the test call but not connect to the DVR Service? Thanks for the great advice...


----------



## cburns14

Well I had my connection working, but I turned on the XP firewall, and afterwards my ppp connection won't work. After tinkering around, I got back to the point where it is time to create the incoming connection. At that point I get:
"Incoming Connections depend on the Routing and Remote Access service which was unable to start."
After looking for the cause of this, I went through the process of, in the Computer Management Tool, turning on 
Routing and Remote Access (set to Automatic)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager (started)
Telephony (Started)
Those are the 3 services, according to Microsoft, that should be checked that could cause this error.
Doesn't seem to help, I can't get past the error message. My situation sounds to be the same as the post I've cut and paste below (different thread on the same topic).
Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

_Hi,

I'm setting up PPP and am getting an error on my XP box.

I have a good serial cable, I get the boot menu OK.

I have a SA series 1 and the bash prompt shows up in hyperterminal after the tivo boots.

I am following the guide from Otto.

I am getting an error from the XP box when I try to set up the network connection. In the "New ConnectionWizard" dialog box for the "Advanced Connection Options", the Connect directly option is greyed out, but that is not the one to use. When I select "Accept incoming connections" and hit next, after a timeout I get an error that "Incoming Connections depend on the Routing and Remote Access service which was unable to start."

So I then right click on "My Computer", select manage, go to services, and select the Routing and Remote service. It is set to automatic, and I get the same error if I try to start it.

This service has a dependency on RPC, and it is started. There is also a dependancy on NetBIOS, so I made sure I have it loaded against the network, but I can't see how NetBIOS relates to the modem driver.

Any ideas?

Bob_


----------



## melloyello75

bump~

can anyone help me with why I can make a test call fine but I can't connect to the DVR service, Thanks again.


----------



## dippy673

Hello All,
This has been a great thread, and as I thought I was pretty good at computers and networks (having several networking certifications),
this PPP Serial between my laptop and DTivo has gotten me stumped. Time to query the experts.

OK for the setup..
DTivO (RCA DVR80) to
9th Tee null modem cable to
Serial port on HP NC6000 laptop
Wireless (G) to Linksys G router
Ethernet from Router to my point-to-point broadband wireless provider (no dsl, no cable) 
Static IP assignment from ISP

1. Performed the suggestion of doing a copy/paste of the additions to the mdmhayes.inf (from tivohelp), deleted the .pnf. (reboot)
2. Installed the cable connection modem--only available port is Com 4 (I wonder about this...)
3. Setup incoming connection and forced connection to use two addresses in my DCHP range (allow to access networks)
4. Setup Tivo to dial ,#211, (even tried the double pause)
5. Cannot connect

With that setup all I get in the modem log is..

03-20-2005 22:46:37.034 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.034 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.034 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.034 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.044 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.044 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.104 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-20-2005 22:46:37.104 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-20-2005 22:46:37.104 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-20-2005 22:46:37.104 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-20-2005 22:46:37.104 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-20-2005 22:46:37.124 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-20-2005 22:46:37.124 - Initializing modem.
03-20-2005 22:46:37.124 - Waiting for a call.
03-20-2005 22:54:53.938 - Passthrough On
03-20-2005 22:54:54.098 - Passthrough Off
03-20-2005 22:54:54.098 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-20-2005 22:54:54.098 - Initializing modem.
03-20-2005 22:54:54.098 - Waiting for a call.
03-20-2005 23:06:58.570 - User initiated removal requested.
03-20-2005 23:06:58.570 - Session Statistics:
03-20-2005 23:06:58.570 - Reads : 0 bytes
03-20-2005 23:06:58.570 - Writes: 0 bytes

I assume that since I am not seeing the "~" that no communication is occuring between tivo and the puter.

I wondered about the Com 4 since my blackberry device created a "virtual" com port 4.
So, I hacked in a new com port (add new hardware), removed the cable connection modem, rebooted, and re-installed it.
Still would only allow me to install the cable connection modem on com 4.

At this point I have become very intimate with the mdmhayes file. And I am already looking for divorce papers!
Here are the lines from the inf file:

HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection

Been a while (since windows 95 days) that I putzed with Hyperterminal. When I set Hyperterminal up on the cable
connection modem, and set the hyperterminal to wait for a call, nothing happens.

I do use a combination of local firewalls (mcafee personal firewall, and Sygate Security Agent) but I temp. disable them when trying test call.

Got any ideas of where to go from here?

If not, time to go back and mess with the dialing prefixes through vonage (yuck).

Thanks..


----------



## cactus46

Hi dippy673,

From your log obviously, the PC is not seeing a connection from the TiVo. Possible causes: serial cable, com port selection, com port conflicts, no Test Call or Daily Call requested, problem with mdmhayes.pnf/.inf, to name a few.

I would suggest forcing a test call and see if it makes a network connection on the PC. Also, I would look carefully at the Phone and Modem Options in the Control Panel and see what is listed in the Device Manager under Modems, and Ports and disable what ever is not pertinent to the TiVo to PC for a test.

HyperTerminal would be useful to check the Com4 selection. And with the D*TiVos I doubt that you will have much luck with Vonage unless you want to go with an external modem.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi melloyello75,

Try unplugging the TiVo for a couple of minutes and then plugging it back in when it is not recording one of your favorite programs. Also, reboot the computer, disable any firewalls for a test, and try a Test Call and then a Daily Call. Then either post your modem log her or send it to me in a PM. 

But to answer your question, I have no idea why your Test Call works but the Daily Call doesn't. But if you give these suggestion a try, perhaps we can proceed from there?

Good luck and keep us posted.

John

Edit >>I was able to simulate the problem of Test Calls working while the Daily Call doesn't on my setup. If I had one of the firewalls on my computer enabled, the Test Call worked while the Daily Call doesn't. Disabling the firewall made both calls work.


----------



## dippy673

Hey Cactus.
Success, BUT not with the same notebook. As suspected I think there is an issue on the first notebook i tried with the cable connection being forced to be installed on communications port 4. I tried for a couple of hours to get around that-disabling modems, reconfiguring ports, and nothing. 

I then remembered that I have a second notebook floating around. I configured the notebook for my network, performed the PPP configuration steps, and this time the connections "modem" got installed to commmunication port 1. Tried test call and BANG, connected on the first try.

I wanted to thank this forum for all the great tips and tricks to get the this thing to work.

Just to offer back to the community that helped me, I will lay out my winning combination. Maybe it will help someone in the future.

1- RCA DTivo (DVR80)
2- 9th Tee Null modem cable
3- Windows XP SP1 connected wireless to linksys G router, ethernet to broadand
4-Commuications cable between two computers installed on Communications port 1 set to 115K and set flow control to none
5- Modifed mdmhayes file by copying/pasting directly from the tivohelp website (to avoid mistyping)
6- configured an incoming connection to access network, bound it with the communicatioins cable modem and added 2 ip adresses to the connection (non dhcp) 
7-Tivo dial prefix of ,#211,, (I used the double pause, and it worked, have not tested with single pause)

Lots of good stuff in this thread, so once again thank you.

dippy


----------



## cactus46

Hi dippy,

Congratulations! Thanks for your summary of what worked for you. And I think your resourcefulness shows there is more than one way to solve a problem!  

John


----------



## melloyello75

Cactus,

Thank you for your help I was hoping you would respond. Now I cannot get the test call to go through after the reboot of the DVR. It is the R10.

Here is my latest modem log. Can you or anyone please check it out for me. I feel as if I am so close...

03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 19:31:56.741 - Recv: <00>~
03-23-2005 19:31:56.741 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Recv: }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<a7>b<de>2}'}"}(}"5~
03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.745 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 19:31:59.745 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 19:31:59.745 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-23-2005 19:31:59.745 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Answering the call.
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: 
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: }4}"}&} } 
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: }
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: } }%}&<a7>b<de>
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: 2
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: }'}"}(}"5
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 19:31:59.755 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:31:59.765 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-23-2005 19:31:59.765 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-23-2005 19:31:59.765 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-23-2005 19:31:59.765 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-23-2005 19:32:29.768 - Read: Total: 7645, Per/Sec: 251, Written: Total: 2098, Per/Sec: 69
03-23-2005 19:34:29.771 - Read: Total: 8473, Per/Sec: 6, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 5
03-23-2005 19:35:16.468 - Hanging up the modem.
03-23-2005 19:35:16.468 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-23-2005 19:35:18.471 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-23-2005 19:35:18.471 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-23-2005 19:35:18.471 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 19:35:18.471 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: 
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: 
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: } } } }%}&
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: }
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Recv: 3>}:<db>}'}"}
03-23-2005 19:38:13.893 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.903 - Recv: (
03-23-2005 19:38:13.903 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:13.903 - Recv: }"<89>C~
03-23-2005 19:38:13.903 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: 
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: }4}"}&}
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: 
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: } } } }
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Answering the call.
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: %
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: }&}3>}:<db>}'
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: }
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Recv: "}(}"<89>C~
03-23-2005 19:38:16.917 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 19:38:16.927 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-23-2005 19:38:16.927 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-23-2005 19:38:16.927 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-23-2005 19:38:16.927 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-23-2005 19:38:46.930 - Read: Total: 2946, Per/Sec: 95, Written: Total: 1245, Per/Sec: 41
03-23-2005 19:40:46.933 - Read: Total: 2946, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 1245, Per/Sec: 0


----------



## cactus46

Hi melloyello75,

What changes did you make so that the Test Calls do not complete?

Your modem log looks reasonable. So you are connecting with the TiVo to the pc. Your serial cable appears to be ok. However, it looks like your pc to Internet/TiVo is inhibited. Did you give your modem connection static IP addresses? Do you have any firewalls running? XP/SP2 default firewall? Is ICS , Internet Connection Sharing working on your computer?

If you have firewalls, ICS running, try disabling them for a Test Call. Tell us a little more about your setup. Do you use wireless? Are you connected to the Internet through a router? Give us more details.

Keep us posted and good luck.

John



melloyello75 said:


> Cactus,
> 
> Thank you for your help I was hoping you would respond. Now I cannot get the test call to go through after the reboot of the DVR. It is the R10.
> 
> Here is my latest modem log. Can you or anyone please check it out for me. I feel as if I am so close...
> 
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.341 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.371 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - Initializing modem.
> 03-23-2005 19:23:36.441 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-23-2005 19:31:56.741 - Recv: <00>~
> 03-23-2005 19:31:56.741 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!}
> 03-23-2005 19:31:57.171 - Unknown Response
> ...
> 03-23-2005 19:40:46.933 - Read: Total: 2946, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 1245, Per/Sec: 0


----------



## melloyello75

Hey cactus,

the only thing I did was change the static IP addy change from sequential last #'s 7 and 8 to 7 and 9. I put it back the way it was and now the test calls do not complete. Weird thing though s I did manage to get close to 10 K received. It still hung up right around 3 minutes.

I am set up with a XP Pro Laptop, self-made Serial to Mini-stereo cable to R10 DVR. Connection is a cable modem, Netgear Wireless Router. All firewalls are disabled, ICS is turned off, and I have gone through installing and removing and reinstalling all the steps from scratch.

I just think its something lil that I need to change but i don't know what. I have tried all the different dialing prefix options offered in this thread but to no avail.

Where do you think I should start?


----------



## cactus46

Hi melloyello75,

Are you using a regular com port on the notebook or a usb-serial adapter cable? Give the connection two static IP addresses, i.e. 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9.

Is this XP Pro SP2? If so, it has a default enabled firewall. Try disabling this firewall for a test.

Have you run the guided setup before now on a regular telephone? Or did you want to run it with the serial to PPP?

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

It looks like we neglected your post here. Have you been able to resolve this issue or is it still outstanding? If you have resolved it, perhaps you can tell us what you found?

Keep us posted.

John



cburns14 said:


> Well I had my connection working, but I turned on the XP firewall, and afterwards my ppp connection won't work. After tinkering around, I got back to the point where it is time to create the incoming connection. At that point I get:
> "Incoming Connections depend on the Routing and Remote Access service which was unable to start."
> ....
> 
> [/I]


----------



## melloyello75

Cactus,

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Even though we did not get it worked out I want to sincerely thank you for spending an hour and half talking me through all the various possibilities.

I feel as if we are so close.

I will try your suggestions tomorrow and will let you know the outcome.

Your kindness and sincere concern in helping others shows great character, thanks again.

melloyello


----------



## cactus46

Hi melloyello,

You're welcome and thank you for your kind words. It was a pleasure working with you trying to take the kinks out of your serial to PPP. 

As we've already discussed, since it is a D*TiVo, taking it to a friend's house with a regular telephone for the initial guided setup should take a lot of pressure off trying to get the serial to PPP working. After two or three Make Daily Calls and probably a reboot of the TiVo between a couple of calls should get the latest software upgrade and the guide data will then come to the TiVo via the satellite. 

Then serial to PPP will only be necessary for future software updates and to keep the nag screen away.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## cburns14

With regard to my problem, I'm taking the flame-thrower approach. I'm going to reinstall XP this weekend. I was looking for an excuse anyway to clean up my system, and this is pushing me over the edge. Along the way, I think I'll try the connection pre-SP2 and post-SP2 to see if there's a difference. I'll let you know.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

Re-installing XP seems a bit drastic but good luck. We'll be interested in hearing how thing go.

Thanks for the update.

John



cburns14 said:


> With regard to my problem, I'm taking the flame-thrower approach. I'm going to reinstall XP this weekend. I was looking for an excuse anyway to clean up my system, and this is pushing me over the edge. Along the way, I think I'll try the connection pre-SP2 and post-SP2 to see if there's a difference. I'll let you know.


----------



## cburns14

Hey cactus,
Do you know under what circumstances windows will regenerate the mdmhayes.pnf file? Here's the deal. After reinstalling windows, I jumped through all the hoops, got the connection working without too much sweat. Dialed into tivo #1, and had no problems. Waited a few hours, went to my other tivo (exact same model) and it failed. Then I noticed that my Incoming Connection was missing. I never deleted it, it was just gone. I tried recreating it, and I got my dreaded error message about the Routing and Remote Access Service.
Then I went windows/inf/ and deleted my mdmhayes.pnf file, and rebooted, thinking that maybe this file had been corrupted. After rebooting, the file was not there, so I tried resaving the file (to update the time stamp on it), etc, but I can't get the .pnf file back. I think when I had problems prior to the reinstall of XP this file was not getting regenerated.
So....how does that file get regenerated, and why does my Incoming Connection disappear?


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

The mdmhayes.pnf should be recompiled from the mdmhayes.inf when there is none, i.e. it is deleted upon re-boot.

Are you experiencing this with SP1 or SP2? Are you using a dual-boot setup? Did the connection disappear without rebooting? Do you see the modem in the Device Manager? Can you try to do the same setup on a second computer?

Keep us posted.

John



cburns14 said:


> Hey cactus,
> Do you know under what circumstances windows will regenerate the mdmhayes.pnf file? Here's the deal. After reinstalling windows, I jumped through all the hoops, got the connection working without too much sweat. Dialed into tivo #1, and had no problems. Waited a few hours, went to my other tivo (exact same model) and it failed. Then I noticed that my Incoming Connection was missing. I never deleted it, it was just gone. I tried recreating it, and I got my dreaded error message about the Routing and Remote Access Service.
> Then I went windows/inf/ and deleted my mdmhayes.pnf file, and rebooted, thinking that maybe this file had been corrupted. After rebooting, the file was not there, so I tried resaving the file (to update the time stamp on it), etc, but I can't get the .pnf file back. I think when I had problems prior to the reinstall of XP this file was not getting regenerated.
> So....how does that file get regenerated, and why does my Incoming Connection disappear?


----------



## jdfaz

I've been trying for several days to get serial over PPP to work. I've read many posts and tried lots of things. While they're all great suggestions, none seem to work to even make a test call. I've attached my COM1 log, but first here's a list of the tihngs I've checked:

1) Set IP range to next 2 open addresses on my router
2) Disabled Internet Connection Sharing
3) Checked for any software firewalls and shut down unnecessary Windows services
4) Checked for flow control = none, set baud on PC & DTIVO to 9600 (,#296)
5) Enabled all guest users
6) Copied new settings in mdmhayes.inf verbatim
7) Verified communication in Hyperterminal (same garbage as everyone else gets)\
8) Disabled 802.1x client running on LAN connection

Cactus46, I'm in Phoenix too so I'm on the same time zone as you. But I need to go to bed soon. 

Thanks all!


----------



## sanketgroup

Hi Cactus,
I have Toshiba rs-tx20 DVD recorder with Tivo service, i dont have phone line. I read on this forum about Serial over PPP. Is it posssible to run guided setup using this method? I am going to make my own Null Modem cable, but i m worried that does it really work to finish guided setup? i dont have phone line, i can not go to my friend's house as i am outside USA. pls help me to find ou some way that i can use this expensive box.

thanks


----------



## cactus46

Hi jdfaz,

For some reason the changes to your mdmhayes.inf did not register. Otherwise the ~ would have been recognized as a ring. It looks like you are trying to setup serial to PPP on a Windows 2000 computer?

03-28-2005 23:00:53.270 - Recv: ~
03-28-2005 23:00:53.270 - Unknown Response

I was already asleep when you generated your log. 

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



jdfaz said:


> I've been trying for several days to get serial over PPP to work. I've read many posts and tried lots of things. While they're all great suggestions, none seem to work to even make a test call. I've attached my COM1 log, but first here's a list of the tihngs I've checked:
> 
> ....
> 
> Cactus46, I'm in Phoenix too so I'm on the same time zone as you. But I need to go to bed soon.
> 
> Thanks all!


----------



## cactus46

Hi sanketgroup,

My experience with running guided setup has been with an HDVR2 and it completed with serial to PPP. I think it should complete with most TiVos but this would be a better question for someone who has actually completed it with your Toshiba model.

If you are just across our northern border and your experience with serial to PPP doesn't work, you could always take the TiVo to a friend who has a regular phone line and make a long distance call to the USA completing guided setup.

I would say try it before the warranty runs out on the TiVo.

Good luck.

John



sanketgroup said:


> Hi Cactus,
> I have Toshiba rs-tx20 DVD recorder with Tivo service, i dont have phone line. I read on this forum about Serial over PPP. Is it posssible to run guided setup using this method? I am going to make my own Null Modem cable, but i m worried that does it really work to finish guided setup? i dont have phone line, i can not go to my friend's house as i am outside USA. pls help me to find ou some way that i can use this expensive box.
> 
> thanks


----------



## cburns14

John,
Well I had these same problems prior to reinstalling XP, so I think it is safe to say it happens with SP1 and SP2. I don't have anything oddball on my system, i.e. no extra firewalls, etc. All I did afterall was put XP back on, a few applications like office, connected to first tivo, got some security updates (hmmmmm...?) from microsoft, then started having problems.
The pnf file is definitely not being recompiled, even after reboot. I don't know much about these files, so I have no clue what could be causing it to not get recompiled.
But without a compiled file, I have 0% chance of success, correct? Could I grab the .inf file from my other XP machine and have it work on the laptop I'm working on?
No duel-boot setup, I do believe the connection has disappeared without booting (may have put it into sleep/hibernate though). It has also reappeared out of nowhere as well! Like one time it was missing and I'd tried making a new one (only to fail) and then later noticed that it was there. THe modem is there in the device manager.
I do have a desktop, which I could use (that would be a simple setup, as it has a serial input and my laptop requires the usb converter) but its too much hassle to use that one on a regular basis. 
I might try grabbing the other .inf file and stick it on my laptop and see what happens.
Thanks a bunch John!


----------



## jdfaz

John,
Does serial over PPP not work on Win2k? Is there a different setting I should use for my mdmhayes.inf file than what others are using?


----------



## cactus46

Hi jdfaz,

From all reports serial to PPP indeed works on Win2k. And as far as I know the setup is almost identical. I believe but I can't speak with as much authority about Win2k, that you have a mdmhayes.pnf file co-located with the mdmhayes.inf file. In Win XP it is located in the C:\Windows\Inf subdirectory. It is important to delete the mdmhayes.pnf file immediately after making changes to the mdmhayes.inf file and then reboot the computer. I guess in the Win2k case the files will be found in C:\WINNT\Inf? Did you delete the mdmhayes.pnf file?

Keep us posted.

John



jdfaz said:


> John,
> Does serial over PPP not work on Win2k? Is there a different setting I should use for my mdmhayes.inf file than what others are using?


----------



## jdfaz

actually, I couldn't find the corresponding .pnf file anywhere when I did a File Find in Windows. Hmmm.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

The mdmhayes.inf and the mdmhayes.pnf file should be co-located in the C:\Windows\Inf subdirectory. If you move the mdmhayes.inf file from one computer to the next, it will still need the same changes to recognize TiVo's ~ (ring).

The Incoming Connections do not show up on my 'Show All Connections' tab until TiVo tries to make a call. Then it pulls up the Internet Gateway connection and the <unathenticated> user connection.

The new .pnf file is recompiled after the old .pnf is deleted.

Hope this helps.

John



cburns14 said:


> John,
> Well I had these same problems prior to reinstalling XP, so I think it is safe to say it happens with SP1 and SP2. I don't have anything oddball on my system, i.e. no extra firewalls, etc. All I did afterall was put XP back on, a few applications like office, connected to first tivo, got some security updates (hmmmmm...?) from microsoft, then started having problems.
> The pnf file is definitely not being recompiled, even after reboot. I don't know much about these files, so I have no clue what could be causing it to not get recompiled.
> But without a compiled file, I have 0% chance of success, correct? Could I grab the .inf file from my other XP machine and have it work on the laptop I'm working on?
> No duel-boot setup, I do believe the connection has disappeared without booting (may have put it into sleep/hibernate though). It has also reappeared out of nowhere as well! Like one time it was missing and I'd tried making a new one (only to fail) and then later noticed that it was there. THe modem is there in the device manager.
> I do have a desktop, which I could use (that would be a simple setup, as it has a serial input and my laptop requires the usb converter) but its too much hassle to use that one on a regular basis.
> I might try grabbing the other .inf file and stick it on my laptop and see what happens.
> Thanks a bunch John!


----------



## cactus46

Do you find the mdmhayes.inf file with File Find? Of course C:\Windows\inf is a hidden sub-directory.



jdfaz said:


> actually, I couldn't find the corresponding .pnf file anywhere when I did a File Find in Windows. Hmmm.


----------



## jdfaz

I found the HIDDEN Windows\INF directory and updated that version of the .inf file as well as deleting the .pnf file. But the modem log looks the same - Unknown response to everything the TIVO sends.


----------



## cactus46

After deleting the .pnf file, did you re-boot the computer?



jdfaz said:


> I found the HIDDEN Windows\INF directory and updated that version of the .inf file as well as deleting the .pnf file. But the modem log looks the same - Unknown response to everything the TIVO sends.


----------



## jdfaz

Quick update:
After deleting the hidden .pnf and fixing the hidden .inf, I had to remove the COM1 (computer-computer) modem and network connection. I recreated them, rebooted and was able to connect! 
Now I just need to get it to negotiate. 
Well, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## cactus46

Hi jdfaz,

It sounds like you are making progress. Post another copy of your modem log and I'll take a look at it and give you my guess.

Keep us posted.

John



jdfaz said:


> Quick update:
> After deleting the hidden .pnf and fixing the hidden .inf, I had to remove the COM1 (computer-computer) modem and network connection. I recreated them, rebooted and was able to connect!
> Now I just need to get it to negotiate.
> Well, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## cburns14

A couple of questions for you John. You said that you don't see an Incoming Connection until you try to make a call (Test call or the Daily call)? Or did you mean you don't see the Unauthenticated User until you make the call? I assume the latter, because you certainly see it after you create the connection.
I have to think that somehow my USB dongle adapter is partly to blame. ONe thing I noticed (can't say for sure that this always holds true) is that when the dongle is plugged into the usb port when I boot, I lose my 'incoming connection' icon. After removing the dongle and rebooting, I got my connection icon back. Oh yeah, after looking tonight, the .pnf file was there. I don't know why xp decided to finally recompile it. 
Still, after getting the .pnf back, getting my icon back, I still fail on the connection.
Which leads me to the following: the usb dongle is just a big complication. When it is in, it registers on Com 1. That means, under Ports in Device Manager, I have:
Communications Port (Com 1)
ECP Printer Port (LPT 1)
Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (Com 1)
i.e. Com1 is listed twice.
That doesn't stop me from seeing a flow of information when I use hyperterminal.
I wonder if it is messing me up during the connection phase, but I swear, when I originally had this working, I had Com 1 listed twice (as I do know) and it worked.
I found a post on a google group for someone having a VERY similar problem (not with tivo however) but no one wrote back.

If anyone ever figures this problem out (even if its 20 years from now), drop me an email, I'd love to know what the problem is.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

I do not see either the Incoming Connection or the Unauthenticated User until I make the Test Call or the Daily Call. But not seeing the Incoming Connection may be just a technicality on how we are viewing it.

It is odd that your com1 port is listed twice.

This is the USB to serial adpater that I use for my connection: http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GUC232A

I don't remember having to load any device drivers for XP with this adapter. Perhaps we can start a log of what works with a USB to serial adapter? I am beginning to think that all adapters aren't created equal.

Keep us posted.

John



cburns14 said:


> A couple of questions for you John. You said that you don't see an Incoming Connection until you try to make a call (Test call or the Daily call)? Or did you mean you don't see the Unauthenticated User until you make the call? I assume the latter, because you certainly see it after you create the connection.
> I have to think that somehow my USB dongle adapter is partly to blame. ONe thing I noticed (can't say for sure that this always holds true) is that when the dongle is plugged into the usb port when I boot, I lose my 'incoming connection' icon. After removing the dongle and rebooting, I got my connection icon back. Oh yeah, after looking tonight, the .pnf file was there. I don't know why xp decided to finally recompile it.
> Still, after getting the .pnf back, getting my icon back, I still fail on the connection.
> Which leads me to the following: the usb dongle is just a big complication. When it is in, it registers on Com 1. That means, under Ports in Device Manager, I have:
> Communications Port (Com 1)
> ECP Printer Port (LPT 1)
> Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (Com 1)
> i.e. Com1 is listed twice.
> That doesn't stop me from seeing a flow of information when I use hyperterminal.
> I wonder if it is messing me up during the connection phase, but I swear, when I originally had this working, I had Com 1 listed twice (as I do know) and it worked.
> I found a post on a google group for someone having a VERY similar problem (not with tivo however) but no one wrote back.
> 
> If anyone ever figures this problem out (even if its 20 years from now), drop me an email, I'd love to know what the problem is.


----------



## internex

Hey Ppl, I found that renaming mdmhayes.inf to mdm1.inf and deleting the pnfs seems to have helped my issues...


----------



## Zach978

I've been searching the net to find my Tivo PPP serial problem, and found my solution! The tivo web server denies packets lager than 1300 bytes (found at this forum: can't post URLs until I have 5 posts , will PM cactus so he can post URL ), so I went in my router settings and changed my MTU to 1200 and it worked first time!!

Wooohooo!

Good luck guys!

Thanks,
-Zach

EDIT:
Cannot even PM urls to the post with the MTU info, it's the first result on google if you search for "tivo linux ppp mtu"


----------



## cactus46

Hi Zach,

This is good news! Glad you were able to work serial to PPP issues through to a solution.

John



Zach978 said:


> I've been searching the net to find my Tivo PPP serial problem, and found my solution! The tivo web server denies packets lager than 1300 bytes (found at this forum: can't post URLs until I have 5 posts , will PM cactus so he can post URL ), so I went in my router settings and changed my MTU to 1200 and it worked first time!!
> 
> Wooohooo!
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Zach
> 
> EDIT:
> Cannot even PM urls to the post with the MTU info, it's the first result on google if you search for "tivo linux ppp mtu"


----------



## cactus46

Hi internex,

I assume you mean you are creating a backup copy of the mdmhayes.inf? If so, it would probably be a good idea just to move the copy of the mdmhayes.inf file before editing to a 'temp' directory somewhere out of the C:\Windows\Inf sub-directory.

Thanks for the post.

John



internex said:


> Hey Ppl, I found that renaming mdmhayes.inf to mdm1.inf and deleting the pnfs seems to have helped my issues...


----------



## Beckzilla

Please help me. I am going nuts trying to get PPP-Serial working. Right now I am at when trying to connect get: failed-service not responding. Have tryed all kinds of changes to no avail. Win XP, Linksys router. Noticed twice that when I checked modem.inf file that the pnf file had suddenly reappeared after totally deleting. Also made my own cable and was wondering if the serial connector on tivohelp.com is showing the connector from the front or back. Here is the modem.inf file and modem logs. Please point me in the right direction. Also am getting a blank screen on Hyperterminal when trying to call. 
[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection 
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection 
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed 04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - Initializing modem.
04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - Waiting for a call.
04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - Initializing modem.
04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Beckzilla,

What cable from the TiVo to PC are you using? Is it a null-modem cable? Are you forcing a Test Call or a Daily Call? I think there must be a problem with your cable. Tell us about the cable you made. What pin connections did you use?

One can buy a reasonably priced TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable from 9th Tee, a forum sponsor. Also, OldDog post pictures of making your own serial cable on the forum. Do a search on OldDog for his TiVo serial to PPP cable.

Keep us posted and we can go from there.

John



Beckzilla said:


> Please help me. I am going nuts trying to get PPP-Serial working. Right now I am at when trying to connect get: failed-service not responding. Have tryed all kinds of changes to no avail. Win XP, Linksys router. Noticed twice that when I checked modem.inf file that the pnf file had suddenly reappeared after totally deleting. Also made my own cable and was wondering if the serial connector on tivohelp.com is showing the connector from the front or back. Here is the modem.inf file and modem logs. Please point me in the right direction. Also am getting a blank screen on Hyperterminal when trying to call.
> [M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
> HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
> HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
> HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
> HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
> HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
> HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
> HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
> HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
> HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
> HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
> HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
> HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed 04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.890 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - Initializing modem.
> 04-01-2005 18:15:18.984 - Waiting for a call.
> 04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - Initializing modem.
> 04-01-2005 18:17:00.546 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## Beckzilla

Thanks for replying. I would really like to make this work ASAP so I can get to other things. I bought a 16' 1/8 inch stereo mini jack cord and cut the female end off and soldered in the pins to a DB9 serial jack according to the diagram on tivohelp.com and am assuming that the diagram for the serial port is showing the front of the jack that goes into the port on the computer. If it is showing the back of the connector then that is my problem. Please advise. I am making test calls.


----------



## Beckzilla

Update! I found the problem and fixed it and now it works great and it is unbelievable how much faster it makes a call now. The problem was I didnt have the pins on the serial connector pushed into the socket far enough. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## cburns14

Internex, 
when you say "deleting the .pnfs", which .pnfs in particular did you delete?
After reboot, did you get a new mdmhayes.pnf or a new mdm1.pnf, or both?


----------



## cactus46

Hi Beckzilla,

Congratulations on seeing it through to functioning serial to PPP. And thanks for letting us know your fix.

John



Beckzilla said:


> Update! I found the problem and fixed it and now it works great and it is unbelievable how much faster it makes a call now. The problem was I didnt have the pins on the serial connector pushed into the socket far enough. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

Well, everything seemed to have been working fine for the past few weeks, but today I've tried to download several times, but the TiVo 1 connects and downloads for a couple minutes but then disconnects on XP, and still hangs on the "downloading" message.  I've tried slowing from 115k down to 96k, and also tried limiting the MTU on by Vonage Router to 1200 -- but no help.

I welcome your advice!

Best regards,
- Neil (Andrew's Dad)

p.s., now we're out of schedule data

04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.161 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.161 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - Initializing modem.
04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - Waiting for a call.
04-03-2005 22:46:12.269 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:46:12.269 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Recv: }"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff><e5>}9}'}"}(}"}3}>~
04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: &<ff><ff><e5>}9}'}"}(}
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: "
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Recv: }3}>~
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:46:15.283 - Answering the call.
04-03-2005 22:46:15.293 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-03-2005 22:46:15.293 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-03-2005 22:46:15.293 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:46:15.293 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:46:45.296 - Read: Total: 7847, Per/Sec: 258, Written: Total: 13000, Per/Sec: 432
04-03-2005 22:47:03.643 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
04-03-2005 22:47:03.643 - Hanging up the modem.
04-03-2005 22:47:03.643 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-03-2005 22:47:05.646 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-03-2005 22:47:05.646 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-03-2005 22:47:05.646 - Initializing modem.
04-03-2005 22:47:05.646 - Waiting for a call.
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<13><e2><00><00>@<06><98><e6>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: <c0><a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: <8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: <f0><9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: 6
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Recv: <b5>~
04-03-2005 22:50:00.447 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: !
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: E<00><00>(<13><e3><00><00>@<06><98><e5><c0>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: <a8>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: <0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]<8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: <f0>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: <9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>M
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: <bb>
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:00.868 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: !
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: E<00><00>(<13><e4><00><00>@<06><98><e4><c0>
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: <a8>
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: <0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]<8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: <f0>
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: <9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00><d3>
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: a
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:01.709 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.381 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:03.381 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<13><e5><00><00>@<06><98><e3>
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: <c0>
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: <a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: <8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: <f0><9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: _
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Recv: <93>~
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:03.391 - Answering the call.
04-03-2005 22:50:03.401 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-03-2005 22:50:03.401 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-03-2005 22:50:03.401 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:50:03.401 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:50:06.846 - Hanging up the modem.
04-03-2005 22:50:06.846 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-03-2005 22:50:08.849 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-03-2005 22:50:08.849 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-03-2005 22:50:08.849 - Initializing modem.
04-03-2005 22:50:08.849 - Waiting for a call.
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<13><e7><00><00>@<06><98><e1>
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: <c0>
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: <a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: <8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: <f0><9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: ^
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Recv: s~
04-03-2005 22:50:13.466 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<13><e8><00><00>@<06><98><e0>
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: <c0><a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: <8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: <f0><9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: <08>
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Recv: <c0>~
04-03-2005 22:50:26.905 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<13><e9><00><00>@<06><98><df>
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: <c0>
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: <a8><0f><97><cc><b0>1<18><04>r<1f><90>[email protected]
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: <8a>
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: <f0><9d>k?<d5>P<11><1c><84><df><d3><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: [
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Recv: <f7>~
04-03-2005 22:50:53.784 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: }"}&} } } } }%
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: &<ff><ff>,}"}'}"}(}
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: "
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Recv: <bf><cf>~
04-03-2005 22:55:18.755 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: &<ff><ff>,}"}'}"}(}
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: "
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Recv: <bf><cf>~
04-03-2005 22:55:21.759 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:21.799 - Answering the call.
04-03-2005 22:55:21.809 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-03-2005 22:55:21.809 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-03-2005 22:55:21.809 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:55:21.809 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:55:30.612 - Hanging up the modem.
04-03-2005 22:55:30.612 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - Initializing modem.
04-03-2005 22:55:32.615 - Waiting for a call.
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: &<ff><ff><a0>})}'}"}(}
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: "
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Recv: }%<bc>~
04-03-2005 22:58:09.721 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: ~
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: }
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: &<ff><ff><a0>})}'}"}(}
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: "
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Recv: }%<bc>~
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Unknown Response
04-03-2005 22:58:12.735 - Answering the call.
04-03-2005 22:58:12.745 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-03-2005 22:58:12.745 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-03-2005 22:58:12.745 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:58:12.745 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-03-2005 22:58:42.748 - Read: Total: 7053, Per/Sec: 231, Written: Total: 8283, Per/Sec: 275
04-03-2005 22:59:12.280 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
04-03-2005 22:59:12.290 - Hanging up the modem.
04-03-2005 22:59:12.290 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - Initializing modem.
04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## jdfaz

Zach/John,
Thanks for your help and ideas. In my case the final issue was the MTU setting on the router. Wow - I never would've figured that one out on my own!
It's been 15 months since I activated my DTIVO and it transferred about 11MB overnight!
All's working well now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## cactus46

Hi jdfaz,

This is good news! And we will have to thank Zack for this 'fix'.

Thanks for the update.

John



jdfaz said:


> Zach/John,
> Thanks for your help and ideas. In my case the final issue was the MTU setting on the router. Wow - I never would've figured that one out on my own!
> It's been 15 months since I activated my DTIVO and it transferred about 11MB overnight!
> All's working well now.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## ddetering

Hi everybody!

This forum (and others) helped me tremendously and I want to give back. I am a Vonage user with a Phillips 112 Series 1 standalone box. After initial problems, dialing worked fine with my old Vonage Cisco ATA-186 box, but then I got a replacement box, the Linksys router/phone adapter RT31P2. I couldn't get it work, not with any of the tricks in the world. So I ordered a landline from Verizon...

I kept thinking that there should a better solution, connecting the TiVo modem to my computer's modem or so. Searching for it, I found the PPP solution - the rescue!

I followed Otto's directions for my Win XP professional Laptop, and here's what I did wrong.

1) I am cheap... So I simply ripped an old walkman headset apart and tried to connect the cables to my serial port. I couldn't quite figure out which cable was which one, but it finally worked out like this:
- The serial port of a compured is wired like this (looking from the outside):
1 2 3 4 5
6 7 8 9
- I had a red, yellow, and black wire. It finally worked with 
black - 5
red - 3
yellow - 2
The positions are always the same, but maybe your wiring might be different. I also bought a crimp-type D-Sub connector at RadioShack (9 position female, of course) - $1.74. I am actually not using the plug but only the crimps to securely hold the cables - makes testing easier.

Finally, I was able to see some reaction on HyperTerminal!

2) I made a backup of the inf file in the same folder. I guess that's why the changes to the registry didn't stick. To make sure, go to Start > Run, type regedit, and go to 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses]
Make sure all keys look like this:
"CLIENT"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"<h00>CLIENT"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CLIENTSERVER"=hex:02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"~"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"<h00>~"=hex:02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
(don't worry about hex vx REG_Binary)
You can manually enter the missing binary values manually, but I guess that will be overwritten with your next reboot if you don't fix the .inf file.

Before I fixed this, I could see activity in the logfile of the modem connection, but everything was "Unknown response" - no "Ring" interpretation.

3) The Linksys router distributes IP addresses 192.168.15.100-150 through DHCP. All other addresses can be used for static addresses. My laptop has a static address (...15.80), and I could not have TiVo connect through DHCP. Once I gave it a range of ...15.10 - ...15.20 it worked and I am connecting, downloading, and everything.

Before I fixed that, I got the "Failed. Service unavailable." error on TiVo and the modem logfile showed a timeout error (after properly connecting with TiVo).

I hope this helps others. After all, this seems to be the real solution to the nasty Vonage problem, and I am surprised that neither Vonage nor TiVo support mentioned it to me.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil (and Andrew),

What happened on the computer since it worked? Did you add the modem back in after it was removed? Did you add new hardware? Did you change your router?

From the log it looks like a firewall or IP address-related problem. Also your log was at 115kb so I guess you reset everything to 115k.

You will have to help me with this one. Did you have another computer you can try to set up with serial to PPP?

Keep us posted and we will try to get Andrew's favorite programs back online.

John



neil111 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Well, everything seemed to have been working fine for the past few weeks, but today I've tried to download several times, but the TiVo 1 connects and downloads for a couple minutes but then disconnects on XP, and still hangs on the "downloading" message. I've tried slowing from 115k down to 96k, and also tried limiting the MTU on by Vonage Router to 1200 -- but no help.
> 
> I welcome your advice!
> 
> Best regards,
> - Neil (Andrew's Dad)
> 
> p.s., now we're out of schedule data
> 
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.131 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.161 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.161 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.171 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - Initializing modem.
> 04-03-2005 21:41:19.241 - Waiting for a call.
> 04-03-2005 22:46:12.269 - Recv: ~
> 04-03-2005 22:46:12.269 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> 04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Unknown Response
> 04-03-2005 22:46:12.309 - Recv: }"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff><e5>}9}'}"}(}"}3}>~
> .....
> Per/Sec: 275
> 04-03-2005 22:59:12.280 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
> 04-03-2005 22:59:12.290 - Hanging up the modem.
> 04-03-2005 22:59:12.290 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - Initializing modem.
> 04-03-2005 22:59:14.293 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi ddetering,

Thanks for sharing your experiences with the readers of this thread. I'm sure it will help many with their ideas.

I would caution the readers about editing the Registry. It could cause more problems that it is worth. I prefer the edit mdmhayes.inf and deleting the mdmhayes.pnf file myself. It is much safer. 

John



ddetering said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> This forum (and others) helped me tremendously and I want to give back. I am a Vonage user with a Phillips 112 Series 1 standalone box. After initial problems, dialing worked fine with my old Vonage Cisco ATA-186 box, but then I got a replacement box, the Linksys router/phone adapter RT31P2. I couldn't get it work, not with any of the tricks in the world. So I ordered a landline from Verizon...
> 
> I kept thinking that there should a better solution, connecting the TiVo modem to my computer's modem or so. Searching for it, I found the PPP solution - the rescue!
> 
> I followed Otto's directions for my Win XP professional Laptop, and here's what I did wrong.
> 
> 1) I am cheap... So I simply ripped an old walkman headset apart and tried to connect the cables to my serial port. I couldn't quite figure out which cable was which one, but it finally worked out like this:
> - The serial port of a compured is wired like this (looking from the outside):
> 1 2 3 4 5
> 6 7 8 9
> - I had a red, yellow, and black wire. It finally worked with
> black - 5
> red - 3
> yellow - 2
> The positions are always the same, but maybe your wiring might be different. I also bought a crimp-type D-Sub connector at RadioShack (9 position female, of course) - $1.74. I am actually not using the plug but only the crimps to securely hold the cables - makes testing easier.
> 
> Finally, I was able to see some reaction on HyperTerminal!
> 
> 2) I made a backup of the inf file in the same folder. I guess that's why the changes to the registry didn't stick. To make sure, go to Start > Run, type regedit, and go to
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses]
> Make sure all keys look like this:
> "CLIENT"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "<h00>CLIENT"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "CLIENTSERVER"=hex:02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "~"=hex:08,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "<h00>~"=hex:02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> (don't worry about hex vx REG_Binary)
> You can manually enter the missing binary values manually, but I guess that will be overwritten with your next reboot if you don't fix the .inf file.
> 
> Before I fixed this, I could see activity in the logfile of the modem connection, but everything was "Unknown response" - no "Ring" interpretation.
> 
> 3) The Linksys router distributes IP addresses 192.168.15.100-150 through DHCP. All other addresses can be used for static addresses. My laptop has a static address (...15.80), and I could not have TiVo connect through DHCP. Once I gave it a range of ...15.10 - ...15.20 it worked and I am connecting, downloading, and everything.
> 
> Before I fixed that, I got the "Failed. Service unavailable." error on TiVo and the modem logfile showed a timeout error (after properly connecting with TiVo).
> 
> I hope this helps others. After all, this seems to be the real solution to the nasty Vonage problem, and I am surprised that neither Vonage nor TiVo support mentioned it to me.


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

Good to hear back from you so quickly -- thanks. There have been no changes at all to my setup. The log says 115 because I tried that 1 more time before sending it to you -- with an MTU limited to 1200. But I had also tried it at both 96 and 115 with no limitation on the MTU on the Vonage/Linksys router. No luck that way either.

As for another computer... only 1 other pc (desktop) in the house running XP. It is in another room, but if you think it is the right next step to testing I will bring it into here. Makes me think you believe the problem could be related to this laptop?

A couple questions, though: 
1. Should I limit the MTU to 1200, or just leave it without any limit on the router settings?
2. On the Networking tab of my "incoming connections properties"... includes TCP/IP, File & Printer Sharing for MS Networks, QoS Packet Scheduler, and Client for Microsoft Networks. Should all of these be on there, or should I Uninstall any of them?

Thanks again!
- Neil


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

Since Zach has found that the TiVo servers limits the MTU to 1300, then I would say that 1200 should be adequate. I don't think you need File and Printer Sharing or QoS Packet Scheduler and I don't remember about the Client for Microsoft Networks for the connection.

Some of our members have found a more stable solution by trying another available computer. It is worth a try.

I guess I'll have to set it up again on my notebook. I followed the instructions reasonably closely except for using DHCP. I found using two static IP addresses worked best for my router.

And your welcome. 

John


----------



## tivohoarder

I have been trolling this thread for a few days now and was also having trouble with my conntection. Until this afternoon I was only able to get the tivo to connect but couldn't get it to access the internet. But now everythings working and it's downloading just fine.

Here's what I just did that worked for me in order.

Disabled my internal modem on my pc in the Hardware Manager.
Removed my previous Incoming Connections setup.
Restored my mdmhayes.inf file from backup and re-edited it to add the two lines.
Restarted my Tivo.
Recreated the Incoming Connections.

I think it was the modem because my "ModemLog_Generic SoftK56" file was being updated at the same time as the "ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers" was.

Thanks for all the suggestions they helped me out alot.


----------



## cactus46

Hi tivohoarder,

I'm glad you found some helpful suggestions in this thread. Thanks for letting us know what worked for you.

John



tivohoarder said:


> I have been trolling this thread for a few days now and was also having trouble with my conntection. Until this afternoon I was only able to get the tivo to connect but couldn't get it to access the internet. But now everythings working and it's downloading just fine.
> 
> Here's what I just did that worked for me in order.
> 
> Disabled my internal modem on my pc in the Hardware Manager.
> Removed my previous Incoming Connections setup.
> Restored my mdmhayes.inf file from backup and re-edited it to add the two lines.
> Restarted my Tivo.
> Recreated the Incoming Connections.
> 
> I think it was the modem because my "ModemLog_Generic SoftK56" file was being updated at the same time as the "ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers" was.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions they helped me out alot.


----------



## neil111

Update: Still no luck -- DTR is dropping during mid-transmission of data, after all of the authentication, clock setting, account status checking, etc. :-(

I'm going to first go to RS and get a new F-F connector -- see if the problem is the old LapLink cable I'm using. Then if that doesn't work, will move the desktop into the family room, configure it for PPP and test.

Onward and Upward, I hope.
- Neil

p.s., good thing I was home to watch West Wing "live", since the TiVo would have missed it.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

Sorry that your family's road to serial/PPP has been so rocky. Your cable looks OK from the last modem log. Your TiVo is communicating fine with the pc. Something else has changed. Remove the unused modems and com ports and disable any firewalls for a test. Also, re-examine the static IP address that were assigned. Thanks for the update.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## neil111

OK, trying things on the Desktop Now. I've spent 2 hours trying to get it just to connect to the desktop with a test call w/ no success -- despite things looking good in Hyperterminal.

Then I came across the following in another thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=211580&page=2&pp=20

OMG, I seriously thought I was going to go crazy! Thank you everyone for your help and thank you cactus46 for telling me about this log file. After analysing it, you guys aren't going to beleive what the problem was. Whenever I delete a file in windows system folders, I keep a copy just in case I need to restore the original. So... I made a copy of mdmhayes.inf and .pnf but i left them in the 'inf' directory. The log showed that it was using the 'copy of mdmhayes.inf' file instead of the new one. So, I went back in and deleted the phone, connection, copy of files, etc and redid the whole process not keeping any new copies and it works now! I can't believe that windows used the copy of mhmhayes file instead....  
Well, I checked my modem log and sure enough it was also using the "Copy of..." inf file, EVEN THOUGH I changed the extension to ".inf backup". I guess that wasn't enough. So I'm going to move that file and related .pnf to another folder and will try again.

More in a few minutes, but I wanted to post this info in case anyone else has this problem.
- Neil


----------



## neil111

SUCCESS! The 3 hours (now total) to get it to work on the desktop were a combination of:
1. The installed direct connection modem using the wrong .inf file (see previous post, above)
2. Not realizing this computer running XPSP2 automatically turns ON the firewall upon reboot (feel free to flame MSFT here).
3. Flow control not being "None", though I'm certain I checked it 5 times previously 
4. Re-editing the .inf 3-4 times before I discovered the problems in #1, #2, and #3.

BTW, if you are uncertain about your edit to the .inf file, I found a copy you can download here: http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/pub/Network/SerialPPPWithXP/mdmhayes.inf

This site also has much of the same instructions as the original PPP instructions at TIVOHELP.COM, but also some add'l debugging advice, including how to TelNet to the TiVo as a way to the BASH prompt. (I'm going to try that after getting some sleep, but not sure what I'd do since I don't know any Unix).

So, I _could_ spend a bunch more hours trying to figure out why the TiVo connects but then prematurely disconnects from my laptop, but I'm not a masochist  (sp?) I'm going to Radio Shack to buy either a 5 foot 1/8" mini stereo female-male adapter cord to extend the length of my current cord (which includes a vintage LapLink cable circa 1990).

Now I just need to hope that this computer doesn't flake out down the road as the laptop did.

I will be looking into modifying the settings on the XPSP2 firewall to open the 2 ports that the TiVo requires. If I figure this out I will post it (unless anyone already has the answer to this?).

So -- I'll have to again say Thanks to John for all of his sage wisdom & inspiring me to keep trying on this. Also saved me a wasted trip to Radio Shack to try replacing my current cable (which Does work, after all).

Hopefully the above will also be helpful to others.

Now good night. Everyone else is asleep here -- I can't wait to tell my wife the good news in the a.m.

Best regards,
- Neil


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil (and Andrew),

I'm glad that Andrew's programs will now be faithfully recorded by your TiVo. Thanks for keeping us informed about your progress. And perhaps now things will be a little smoother with your serial/PPP connections.

John


----------



## tivoROCKSme

I'm a frustrated HDVR2 user trying to get serial PPP setup. I've got the 9th tee cable, and I see that I'm talking to the WIN2K pc, but it's not recognizing the ~ sign as ring. I even downloaded the mdhayes.inf file available from the link here to avoid any typos. Anybody see any glaring problems?
04-14-2005 17:03:37.047 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-14-2005 17:03:37.107 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-14-2005 17:03:37.207 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-14-2005 17:03:37.448 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-14-2005 17:03:37.488 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-14-2005 17:03:37.488 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-14-2005 17:03:37.488 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-14-2005 17:03:37.488 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-14-2005 17:03:37.538 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-14-2005 17:03:37.538 - Initializing modem.
04-14-2005 17:03:37.548 - Waiting for a call.
04-14-2005 17:15:16.713 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-14-2005 17:15:16.713 - Initializing modem.
04-14-2005 17:15:16.713 - Waiting for a call.
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:33.940 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:33.950 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:36.955 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.965 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:36.965 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:36.965 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:36.965 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.969 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:39.969 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.969 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:39.969 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:39.979 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:42.983 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.988 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:45.988 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.988 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:45.988 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:45.998 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:49.002 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:52.006 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:55.021 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:17:58.025 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: ~
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: }
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: &<82><f8><e4>R}'}"}(}"
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: J
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Recv: i~
04-14-2005 17:18:01.029 - Unknown Response
04-14-2005 17:20:11.928 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-14-2005 17:20:11.928 - Initializing modem.
04-14-2005 17:20:11.938 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi tivoROCKSme,

After you made the appropriate changes to the mdmhayes.inf file, did you immediately delete the mdmhayes.pnf file? You are right. The ~ is not recognized as a ring. And this could happen if the associated .pnf file was not deleted.

Keep us informed.

John


----------



## tivoROCKSme

thanks for the reply. Yes, I deleted the pnf file. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cactus46

Somehow the mdmhayes.pnf file did not get re-compiled changes you made to the mdmhayes.inf file. And I don't think I would try using a Windows XP mdmhayes.inf file in a Windows 2000 computer. I'm not sure what the differences are between the two OS but it could cause you problems. I would simply copy the two lines of additional code by cutting and pasting the changes into your mdmhayes.inf file.

Avoid saving backup copies of your mdmhayes.inf and mdmhayes.pnf files in your C:\WINNT\Inf sub-directory. Double check your mdmhayes.inf file and again delete your mdmhayes.pnf file in your C:\WINNT\Inf directory. Then reboot the computer. Try a Test Call again.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## tivoROCKSme

Thanks again for the reply. Well, I ended up just upgrading the laptop to XP Pro from Win2K Pro, then I re-edited the mdmhayes file using cut & paste. I then promptly deleted the pnf file (shift & delete so it didn't go to recycle) and immediately rebooted. After the reboot, I setup everything per the instructions and the first time no luck using DHCP. I then tried it specifying the IP address and it worked. The first attempt status got stuck on "setting the clock"? which I thought was strange, but the second test went all the way through. Works great. For all those HDVR2 users with Vonage out there, this does work!!! Just takes a little patience and persistance. Thanks to everyone who helps out here, and for the instructions from OTTO


----------



## cburns14

tivoROCKSme...do you think the issue of the .pnf file going to the recycle bin was causing you your grief? I never thought of that being an issue till you mentioned it. I've had a really tough time getting this to work for me. At times it works, then stops working.
Please respond..............
Chris


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations, tivoROCKSme. And thanks for the update. Yes, DHCP seldom works.

John



tivoROCKSme said:


> Thanks again for the reply. Well, I ended up just upgrading the laptop to XP Pro from Win2K Pro, then I re-edited the mdmhayes file using cut & paste. I then promptly deleted the pnf file (shift & delete so it didn't go to recycle) and immediately rebooted. After the reboot, I setup everything per the instructions and the first time no luck using DHCP. I then tried it specifying the IP address and it worked. The first attempt status got stuck on "setting the clock"? which I thought was strange, but the second test went all the way through. Works great. For all those HDVR2 users with Vonage out there, this does work!!! Just takes a little patience and persistance. Thanks to everyone who helps out here, and for the instructions from OTTO


----------



## all4jo

im getting failed while negotiating also . here is my hyperterminal log.
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d
}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
} } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!
} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6
~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í
%d}'}"}(}"}6~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& Í%d}'}"}(}"}6~


----------



## cactus46

Ok all4jo, your serial cable and com port appear to be in good shape. The modem log would be more useful. Also, if you could supply more details about your setup, it would be helpful, i.e. cable modem, router, desktop, etc.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## tivoROCKSme

cburns14 said:


> tivoROCKSme...do you think the issue of the .pnf file going to the recycle bin was causing you your grief? I never thought of that being an issue till you mentioned it.
> Please respond..............
> Chris


Chris, I don't really see how the operating system could use the file in the recycle bin, but I didn't want to take any chances. Nobody else has ever menioned it, so I truly don't think it's required to permanatley delete.


----------



## neil111

All4Jo,

I was having similar strange issues with my .pnf, and it was because I had saved my backup copy of it in another subdirectory of the \windows\inf\ folder.... apparently windows still saw it there and didn't recompile my edited version. See below... I hope this helps!
- Neil 



neil111 said:


> OK, trying things on the Desktop Now. I've spent 2 hours trying to get it just to connect to the desktop with a test call w/ no success -- despite things looking good in Hyperterminal.
> 
> Then I came across the following in another thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=211580&page=2&pp=20
> 
> OMG, I seriously thought I was going to go crazy! Thank you everyone for your help and thank you cactus46 for telling me about this log file. After analysing it, you guys aren't going to beleive what the problem was. Whenever I delete a file in windows system folders, I keep a copy just in case I need to restore the original. So... I made a copy of mdmhayes.inf and .pnf but i left them in the 'inf' directory. The log showed that it was using the 'copy of mdmhayes.inf' file instead of the new one. So, I went back in and deleted the phone, connection, copy of files, etc and redid the whole process not keeping any new copies and it works now! I can't believe that windows used the copy of mhmhayes file instead....
> Well, I checked my modem log and sure enough it was also using the "Copy of..." inf file, EVEN THOUGH I changed the extension to ".inf backup". I guess that wasn't enough. So I'm going to move that file and related .pnf to another folder and will try again.
> 
> More in a few minutes, but I wanted to post this info in case anyone else has this problem.
> - Neil


----------



## cburns14

Just a couple of thoughts after finally resuceeding to get my connection to work.
I'm not sure when the mdmhayes.inf file gets recreated. It did not reappear after rebooting. Anyone know? i.e. what exactly triggers the recompiling?
Secondly, I use a USB converter to get the cable into my laptop. I always had limited choices in the choice of the com port when setting up my modem connection, and I typically had to set it to com 1; even though the usb connection registered under com 1 under the "Device manager" hardware profiles, I had problems with the connection, because (I think) I had something else (Communications Port (COM1)) listed under com1.
Well I plugged the usb dongle into a different usb port on my laptop, and COM 4 became available (this doesn't make sense to me, and it may have been available when I used the other usb port); i.e. under Device manager, the usb dongle was listed under com4; so I setup the modem using Com4 (it was actually listed as a choice!), and this time it worked. 
At which point I noticed the mdmhayes.inf file had returned.
So the moral to this story is, make sure you are using a com port not in use otherwise and make sure the com port listed under device manager is the same as the modem you set up.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Chris,

Congratulations on getting your serial to PPP functioning again. Yes, the USB-RS232 adapters can be troublesome. My USB-RS232 must plugged into the same USB port that was used for the initial setup when the computer is booted or it doesn't work. However, if it doesn't work, then I can unplug the adapter and put it in the same port as the initial setup and reboot, the call completes.

The mdmhayes.inf file is re-compiled into mdmhayes.pnf when the mdmhayes.pnf files disappears/deleted or an updated Windows XP goes into effect. At least this was my experience when Windows XP updated from SP1 to SP2.

Thanks for the useful observations!

John



cburns14 said:


> Just a couple of thoughts after finally resuceeding to get my connection to work.
> I'm not sure when the mdmhayes.inf file gets recreated. It did not reappear after rebooting. Anyone know? i.e. what exactly triggers the recompiling?
> Secondly, I use a USB converter to get the cable into my laptop. I always had limited choices in the choice of the com port when setting up my modem connection, and I typically had to set it to com 1; even though the usb connection registered under com 1 under the "Device manager" hardware profiles, I had problems with the connection, because (I think) I had something else (Communications Port (COM1)) listed under com1.
> Well I plugged the usb dongle into a different usb port on my laptop, and COM 4 became available (this doesn't make sense to me, and it may have been available when I used the other usb port); i.e. under Device manager, the usb dongle was listed under com4; so I setup the modem using Com4 (it was actually listed as a choice!), and this time it worked.
> At which point I noticed the mdmhayes.inf file had returned.
> So the moral to this story is, make sure you are using a com port not in use otherwise and make sure the com port listed under device manager is the same as the modem you set up.


----------



## sanketgroup

Hi john
i followed instruction to setup ppp serial cable connection.
my configuration is something like this

i have changed mdmhayes.inf file and deleted mdmhayes.pnf file and restarted pc.

i connect TIVO>>>Mini Stereo to Serail Cable>>>Null Modem Cable >>> Gender Changer>>>com port 1 of PC.


then i select 9600 port speed of COM1 in Device Manager .
I select 9600 speed in modem properties
I select 9600 speed in Hyper terminal
I select 9600 speed in TIVO (,#296)

Flow control in None in every properties (in device manager, connection properties, hyper terminal)

then i start hyper terminal and try to make test call.
in hyper terminal i can get some few garbage characters, but there is no ~ character. even there is not "user request" or user authentication line.
it just shows some few garbage characters. only 5 to 10 characters. and says test failed in TIVO.

my modem log is like this.


04-29-2005 13:42:16.811 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.811 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.811 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.811 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.827 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.827 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.874 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-29-2005 13:42:16.874 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-29-2005 13:42:16.874 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-29-2005 13:42:16.874 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-29-2005 13:42:16.874 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-29-2005 13:42:16.936 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-29-2005 13:42:16.936 - Initializing modem.
04-29-2005 13:42:16.936 - Waiting for a call.
04-29-2005 13:43:05.577 - Session Statistics:
04-29-2005 13:43:05.577 - Reads : 0 bytes
04-29-2005 13:43:05.577 - Writes: 0 bytes


pls help me to solve this problem, my tivo does not connect to internet. i did created incoming connection as per the instruction.


----------



## cactus46

Hi sanketgroup,

First of all, I see no communications between the TiVo and the PC shown in your modem log. HyperTerminal is not necessary for the PC to communicate with TiVo but it can be handy to see if your ports are properly configured. However, if the TiVo was communicating with the PC, we would see most of the characters in the log that you had sent. 

Assuming that you have properly configured the "Communications cable" modem, com ports, protocol, then I would suspect a problem with the Dial Prefix in the TiVo or the null-modem serial cable or no Test Call or Daily Call was made. You can force a Test Call or Daily Call in the TiVo's Phone Connection menu. Once the call is made then the characters should appear in the modem log like you sent.

Are you using a cable modem, DSL modem, router with your broadband connection? Tell us a little about your setup.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## sanketgroup

hi john
thanks for reply.
dialing prefix is ok, it is ,#296
i do have router with broadband connection. I use Test Call in TIVO to check connection.
during this procedure i can see only few(7 to 15) characters in Hyper Terminal. but than nothing ahead. it just get disconnected.


----------



## cactus46

Hi sanketgroup,

TiVo probably gives up after 3 or 4 minutes after trying a Test Call or Daily Call. Make a Daily Call attempt and then send another copy of your modem log.

Are you setting up serial to PPP on a desktop or a notebook computer? Are you using a normal serial port or perhaps a USB-RS232 adapter? Does the computer have a built-in modem? In the Control Panel what modems are shown in the Device Manager? Did you use static IP addresses for the serial to PPP connection? How many Com ports are shown in the Device Manager? Are you sure you used the right Com port in setting up serial to PPP?

If you are using HyperTerminal the call will never get to the Internet because the computer becomes a terminal with HyperTerminal and with serial to PPP, the computer becomes a gateway.

I hope this clears up some of the details.

Keep us posted.

John



sanketgroup said:


> hi john
> thanks for reply.
> dialing prefix is ok, it is ,#296
> i do have router with broadband connection. I use Test Call in TIVO to check connection.
> during this procedure i can see only few(7 to 15) characters in Hyper Terminal. but than nothing ahead. it just get disconnected.


----------



## John Wilson

The following is my latest PM to cactus46, who spent a good 3 days walking me through the often confusing procedure of setting up serial over PPP. My modem had bit the dust and I had 3 days of guide data left. After reading this entire post, I became more and more confused as everyone had different issues and successes. Note that I have included in my "PM" to cactus46 a short to-do list that would allow me to do this again in the future. I have edited one item at cactus46's suggestion but since you have not seen the original, you won't know the difference  
_
SUCCESS!!

I used the addresses of 192.168.1.120 and 192.168.1.121 and tried it again. First the Test call worked and then the Daily call worked. Took 3 minutes of actual connect time to get all of the data (my guide data had run out yesterday

Now it crunching the numbers for the next 90 minutes (darn slow 54MZ processor) but it looks like I'm back in business. :up:

I can't thank you enough for your help. You should maybe put a sticky at the top of the Underground area for this as it should work for everyone once the "little" gotchas are worked out. Here is what I'd have people concentrate on:

1. Follow Otto's guide http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html to the letter WITH ONE EXCEPTION: Don't use dynamic IP addressing (DHCP) I couldn't get this to work until I used the static addressing procedure. Cut and Paste the mdmhayes.inf using Notepad and then go through EVERY line and make sure that all of the notations are correct, even the spaces!

2. Search for the mdmhayes.pnf using Windows and ensure that there is only ONE copy. If more, delete ALL of them using the SHIFT-delete procedure so that they don't end up in the Norton-protected Recycle folder. My mistake 

3. Reboot and then confirm that no copy of mdmhayes.pnf exists. It is not created again until the cable connection "modem" is configured.

4.Create the modem. following the instructions exactly. Make sure that the speed is 115,200.

5. At this point, I would have them test the null-modem cable connection using Hyperterminal. IF the info spits out (5-6 lines) , then the cable connection is correct and it makes sense to create the Incoming Connection. Here it is also important that the Flow control is set to NONE and use static IP addressing .

6. Finally, set up the tiVo using the ,#211 calling prefix and cross your fingers
.

Thanks again for all of your help. I was really struggling until I contacted you. This PPP over serial is really cool when you get it set up right!

Best Regards,
John Wilson
Happy Sony SVR-2000 owner again._


----------



## cactus46

Hi John,

Thanks for posting this. I know there are many trying to configure their serial to PPP with issues like yours. Your note 2 struck a chord with me. I've answered posts with people not knowing why their changes didn't make it to the mdmhayes.pnf file after they had edited and deleted the mdmhayes.pnf file. I would guess that the Windows XP Recycle Bin is much like the Norton Recycle Bin. Once you delete a system file, mdmhayes.pnf, it mysteriously shows up before the changes are re-compiled.

There are many here that have faced this problem.

Thanks again, John, for helping the TCF members with their serial to PPP issues and your kind words.

Happy TiVoing!

John



John Wilson said:


> The following is my latest PM to cactus46, who spent a good 3 days walking me through the often confusing procedure of setting up serial over PPP. My modem had bit the dust and I had 3 days of guide data left. After reading this entire post, I became more and more confused as everyone had different issues and successes. Note that I have included in my "PM" to cactus46 a short to-do list that would allow me to do this again in the future. I have edited one item at cactus46's suggestion but since you have not seen the original, you won't know the difference
> _
> SUCCESS!!
> 
> .....
> 
> 2. Search for the mdmhayes.pnf using Windows and ensure that there is only ONE copy. If more, delete ALL of them using the SHIFT-delete procedure so that they don't end up in the Norton-protected Recycle folder. My mistake
> ......
> 
> Best Regards,
> John Wilson
> Happy Sony SVR-2000 owner again._


----------



## all4jo

ok here is my modem log, i keep getting negotiating and then it says failes while negotiating.
05-11-2005 12:01:47.138 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-11-2005 12:01:47.138 - Initializing modem.
05-11-2005 12:01:47.148 - Waiting for a call.
05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Recv: ~
05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.432 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 12:01:56.432 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.432 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-11-2005 12:01:56.432 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Recv: &} } } 
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Recv: }%}&#}
05-11-2005 12:01:56.442 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.452 - Recv: 5
05-11-2005 12:01:56.452 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.452 - Recv: <ba>}=}'}"
05-11-2005 12:01:56.452 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.462 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 12:01:56.462 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:56.462 - Recv: (}"-K~
05-11-2005 12:01:56.462 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Recv: ~
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Answering the call.
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-11-2005 12:01:59.436 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 12:01:59.446 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-11-2005 12:01:59.446 - Connection established at 9600bps.
05-11-2005 12:01:59.446 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-11-2005 12:01:59.446 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-11-2005 12:02:29.449 - Read: Total: 655, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 637, Per/Sec: 20
05-11-2005 12:04:29.452 - Read: Total: 787, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 637, Per/Sec: 0
05-11-2005 12:05:09.319 - Hanging up the modem.
05-11-2005 12:05:09.319 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - Initializing modem.
05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - Waiting for a call.

also i have my settings on the tivo as
set dial-in number 258-2178
set dial prefix ,#296
set call waiting prefix: (none)
set tone/pulse: tone
set phone avail,' detection: off
set dial tone detection: on
also im using a direcway satellite internet system. can this be the problem?
thanks
jose


----------



## cactus46

Hi jose,

Since you are using satellite Internet, it would be helpful to know if you are using a router or some form of NAT--network address translation that a router would supply? Did you assign two static IP addresses for the Incoming Connection?

Your serial cable looks OK and I'm guessing your changes to the mdmhayes.inf are OK. I think this should work even with the satellite latency if everything else was OK especially at 9600 baud.

Type 'IPCONFIG' from the Command Prompt and post your results here and perhaps we can help you with two static IP addresses if necessary.

Keep us posted.

John




all4jo said:


> ok here is my modem log, i keep getting negotiating and then it says failes while negotiating.
> 05-11-2005 12:01:47.138 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-11-2005 12:01:47.138 - Initializing modem.
> 05-11-2005 12:01:47.148 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Recv: ~
> 05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 05-11-2005 12:01:56.422 - Unknown Response
> .......
> 05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - Initializing modem.
> 05-11-2005 12:05:11.322 - Waiting for a call.
> 
> also i have my settings on the tivo as
> set dial-in number 258-2178
> set dial prefix ,#296
> set call waiting prefix: (none)
> set tone/pulse: tone
> set phone avail,' detection: off
> set dial tone detection: on
> also im using a direcway satellite internet system. can this be the problem?
> thanks
> jose


----------



## all4jo

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\admin>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20b:dbff:fe18:58f6%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.110%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\admin>
i am also using a linksys router. and i do also havae a staic ip from direcway satellite.
thanks
jose


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jose,

Try assigning a couple static IP addresses to your Incoming Connection such as 192.168.1.118 and 192.168.1.119. You can go to Network Connections in the Control Panel and right-click on Incoming Connection and go to Properties/Network and change it to a pair of static IP addresses there. 

These static IP addresses are for the LAN side--computer to TiVo connection. DHCP does not work for most people for the two IP addresses.

Try this, make a Test Call and send another copy of your modem log if this doesn't work.

John


----------



## all4jo

well it still fails while negotiating, here is my log.

05-11-2005 22:28:52.387 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-11-2005 22:28:52.387 - Initializing modem.
05-11-2005 22:28:52.387 - Waiting for a call.
05-11-2005 22:29:06.507 - Recv: ~
05-11-2005 22:29:06.507 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-11-2005 22:29:06.507 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-11-2005 22:29:06.507 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.517 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 22:29:06.517 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.517 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-11-2005 22:29:06.517 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.527 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 22:29:06.527 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.527 - Recv: &} } } 
05-11-2005 22:29:06.527 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Recv: }%}&<9a><ba>
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Recv: -<b3>}'}"}
05-11-2005 22:29:06.537 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.547 - Recv: (
05-11-2005 22:29:06.547 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:06.547 - Recv: }"<f1>h~
05-11-2005 22:29:06.547 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:09.512 - Recv: ~
05-11-2005 22:29:09.512 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-11-2005 22:29:09.512 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-11-2005 22:29:09.512 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:09.512 - Answering the call.
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Recv: }
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Unknown Response
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Connection established at 9600bps.
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-11-2005 22:29:09.522 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-11-2005 22:29:29.590 - Hanging up the modem.
05-11-2005 22:29:29.590 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-11-2005 22:29:31.593 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-11-2005 22:29:31.593 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-11-2005 22:29:31.593 - Initializing modem.
05-11-2005 22:29:31.593 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jose,

Do you have any firewalls running that you can disable for a test? Also, if you have any built-in modems or other serial devices that you could temporarily disable for a Daily Call, try it. And if you have another computer around that you could configure for a Daily Call that might be worth a try.

It looks like a firewall or IP related issue in your modem log. Are you using a regular RS-232 port (com port) on the computer or is it a USB-RS232 adapter?

As you mentioned about being satellite Internet, the latency in the satellite connection is a possible obstacle. Perhaps someone who has set serial to PPP on a satellite connection could give us their opinion.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## jimnme

Hello,

I have gone through this thread and tried everything and I still can't connect. Here is my specifics. I have been working on this for a few days and just can't get it right.

RCA Directivo connected to my laptop with the ppp to serial through a usb to serial connector (all I really know about the connector is that it uses a cypress chipset)

Laptop is connected to the internet wirelessly though a linksys wrt54g router using Sveasoft Alchemy firmware.

I can connect throgh hyperterminal but only get the garbage lines and no messages or anything.

The error message I get on the TIVO is "Service not Answering"

Using specified addresses of 192.168.1.115 and 192.168.1.116, all firewalls turned off. I do have a dialup modem in the laptop and an ethernet card but both are disabled since they aren't used.

Here is my log....I really don't understand any of it so can you help me?

Thanks
Michelle

05-12-2005 10:57:24.496 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.606 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.606 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.606 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.776 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.776 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.826 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 10:57:24.836 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-12-2005 10:57:24.836 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-12-2005 10:57:24.836 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-12-2005 10:57:24.836 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-12-2005 10:57:24.846 - Opening Modem
05-12-2005 10:57:24.846 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 10:57:24.846 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 10:57:24.846 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 10:58:43.039 - Recv: ~
05-12-2005 10:58:43.039 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-12-2005 10:58:43.099 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
05-12-2005 10:58:43.119 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
05-12-2005 10:58:43.119 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
05-12-2005 10:58:46.053 - Recv: <7f>
05-12-2005 10:58:46.053 - Unknown Response
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - Recv: ~
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
05-12-2005 10:58:49.067 - Answering the call.
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - Connection established at 1200bps.
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010277) Status 0x00000000
05-12-2005 10:58:49.077 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
05-12-2005 10:59:19.080 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
05-12-2005 11:00:49.460 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
05-12-2005 11:00:49.460 - Hanging up the modem.
05-12-2005 11:00:49.460 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010222) Status 0x00000000
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010211) Status 0x00000000
05-12-2005 11:00:51.463 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
05-12-2005 11:01:39.472 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 11:01:39.472 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 11:01:39.472 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Michelle,

The following lines in your modem log indicate a conflict with existing hardware or com port usually a physical modem:

05-12-2005 10:58:43.099 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
05-12-2005 10:58:43.119 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
05-12-2005 10:58:43.119 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)

Everything else in the log looks like the changes to the mdmhayes.inf came through fine and you made the appropriate changes in the setup.

Go into your Device Manager and disable all com ports and modems you don't need for the Daily Call. Reboot the computer, make a Daily Call, and send us another log.

Keep us posted and good luck!

John



jimnme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have gone through this thread and tried everything and I still can't connect. Here is my specifics. I have been working on this for a few days and just can't get it right.
> 
> RCA Directivo connected to my laptop with the ppp to serial through a usb to serial connector (all I really know about the connector is that it uses a cypress chipset)
> 
> Laptop is connected to the internet wirelessly though a linksys wrt54g router using Sveasoft Alchemy firmware.
> 
> I can connect throgh hyperterminal but only get the garbage lines and no messages or anything.
> 
> The error message I get on the TIVO is "Service not Answering"
> 
> Using specified addresses of 192.168.1.115 and 192.168.1.116, all firewalls turned off. I do have a dialup modem in the laptop and an ethernet card but both are disabled since they aren't used.
> 
> Here is my log....I really don't understand any of it so can you help me?
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle
> 
> .....
> 
> 05-12-2005 11:01:39.472 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - Initializing modem.
> 05-12-2005 11:01:39.913 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## jimnme

Thanks,

I had the modem disabled so this time I just removed it. Now here is what I get. could this be because I have to use a usb to serial adapter?

Thanks
Michelle

05-12-2005 14:01:11.017 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.017 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.027 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.027 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 14:01:11.107 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 14:01:22.193 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 14:01:22.193 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 14:01:22.193 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 14:02:46.695 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-12-2005 14:02:46.695 - Initializing modem.
05-12-2005 14:02:46.695 - Waiting for a call.
05-12-2005 14:03:44.468 - Recv: ~
05-12-2005 14:03:44.468 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-12-2005 14:03:44.498 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!
05-12-2005 14:03:44.498 - Unknown Response
05-12-2005 14:03:44.698 - Recv: }!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<92>\<e6>}:}'}"}(}"<8e>+~
05-12-2005 14:03:44.698 - Unknown Response
05-12-2005 14:03:47.482 - Recv: ~
05-12-2005 14:03:47.482 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-12-2005 14:03:47.482 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
05-12-2005 14:03:47.482 - Unknown Response
05-12-2005 14:03:47.482 - Answering the call.
05-12-2005 14:03:47.492 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-12-2005 14:03:47.492 - Connection established at 9600bps.
05-12-2005 14:03:47.492 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-12-2005 14:03:47.492 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-12-2005 14:04:17.495 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0


----------



## cactus46

Hi Michelle,

It looks like your lowered the speed to 9600? I am not familiar with the USB-RS232 adapter you are using. Many members have had problems with some adapters. My USB-RS232 adapter is an IOGEAR GUC232A adapter-- http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GUC232A

This adapter has been tried by others and has worked for them but I'm sure there are more adapters that would work but we haven't had many reports on them yet. If others reading this thread have had good results from other USB-RS232 adapters, please let us know what brand/model adapter you are using.

Be sure your USB-RS232 adapter is plugged into the computer when you boot up. From the modem log, it looks like it is. If you have another XP computer around, it might be worth setting up serial to PPP on it for a Test.

Other than that it looks like you cleared out the interference from the other modem by removing it. Try disabling any firewalls you may have running on your computer and in the router temporarily for a Test Call.

This is an older copy of my modem log using the IOGEAR adapter mentioned above: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5491

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## jimnme

Thank you so much John. You have been very helpful. I think this adapter is just not compatible so I just got done checking out at IOGEAR and I will give it a try. It's worth it to me to buy a new one so I still have some hair left when I'm done.

Hopefully that will work for me, if not you may see me pop up again in a week or so.

Thank you
Michelle


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for the update, Michelle. We will be interested in hearing about the results.

John


----------



## frustratedinSC

Hey John, i've read all of your posts and I'm still having trouble connecting. I've researched different "solutions" for the past month and finally came across the PPP deal, still to no avail. Here's the deal...

1. I've got a laptop w/ XP, I'm using the null modem cable from 9th tee but I've got to connect through USB to RS232 adapter (which I've read may be an issue) because my laptop doesn't have the appropriate setup to plugin directly. This is the adapter I'm using. I bought it off of e-bay to save some money.

2. I've followed Otto's documentation to the "T", editing and permanently deleting all necessary files, many, many times. One thing I have noticed is that the mdmhayes.pnf file keeps recreating itself in the c:\windows\inf folder and I keep having to permanently delete it. It seems to be doing it after I've rebooted my laptop. Any idea why that would be happening?

3. I've disabled my xp firewall and norton antivirus. I've disabled my other modem and com port that are not in use. I do have a Linksys wireless network that's very secure, requiring a network key, etc. Would that have anything to do with it?

4. I can dial out, but I can never establish a connection. It just says "failed. service not answering." This is as far as it gets. I've never even gotten to the point where it signs on as an unidentified user on my incoming connection setup. I've run hyperterminal and I do get several lines of jibberish, but never see whatever I'm supposed to see.

5. I've tried having it auto assign an IP address via DHCP (which I've read rarely works) and I've tried static IP. It's currently set to 192.168.1.120 and 192.168.1.121

I'm copying my modems event log below, maybe it'll give you an insight into what's going on:

05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 23:09:23.390 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-13-2005 23:09:23.390 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-13-2005 23:09:23.390 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-13-2005 23:09:23.390 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-13-2005 23:09:23.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-13-2005 23:09:23.421 - Initializing modem.
05-13-2005 23:09:23.421 - Waiting for a call.
05-13-2005 23:09:41.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-13-2005 23:09:41.796 - Initializing modem.
05-13-2005 23:09:41.796 - Waiting for a call.
05-13-2005 23:11:27.843 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-13-2005 23:11:27.843 - Initializing modem.
05-13-2005 23:11:27.843 - Waiting for a call.
05-13-2005 23:14:01.156 - Recv: ~
05-13-2005 23:14:01.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-13-2005 23:14:01.500 - Recv: <ff>
05-13-2005 23:14:01.500 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:01.500 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<a2>eS}'}"}(}"$w~
05-13-2005 23:14:01.500 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: ~
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Answering the call.
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: <ff>
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: }
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: #
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: <c0>!}!}!} }4}
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: "
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: }&} } } } }
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: %
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: }&<a2>eS}'}"
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: }
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Recv: (}"$w~
05-13-2005 23:14:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-13-2005 23:14:04.187 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-13-2005 23:14:04.187 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-13-2005 23:14:04.187 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-13-2005 23:14:04.187 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-13-2005 23:14:34.187 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1166, Per/Sec: 38
05-13-2005 23:14:44.328 - Hanging up the modem.
05-13-2005 23:14:44.328 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-13-2005 23:14:46.328 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-13-2005 23:14:46.328 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-13-2005 23:14:46.328 - Initializing modem.
05-13-2005 23:14:46.328 - Waiting for a call.
05-13-2005 23:17:54.437 - Passthrough On
05-13-2005 23:18:04.468 - Passthrough Off
05-13-2005 23:18:04.468 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-13-2005 23:18:04.468 - Initializing modem.
05-13-2005 23:18:04.468 - Waiting for a call.

Is there anything in the log that would indicated my USB adapter is the problem? I'm fairly computer savvy, but this is getting a little beyond my area of expertise.

I also checked my event viewer and saw the following error: "Unable to add the interface {4261B909-0F66-4FEF-BB74-FAC5CA035C0A} with the Router Manager for the IP protocol. The following error occurred: Cannot complete this function."

Anything in here set off any alarms? I'm at my whits end man and I'm about ready to just throw in the towel and say to hell with it. I've provided every single detail about my past attempts to get this thing to work. If you've got an other questions, let me know. You're my last hope, think you can you help me?

Nathan


----------



## cactus46

Hi Nathan,

Welcome to the serial to PPP club! I think most of us hit a few bumps in setting this up. I think your serial cable is OK, and your protocol setting seem to be OK, too, from your modem log. Yes, your mdmhayes.pnf file is suppose to recreate itself on re-boot if the previous mdmhayes.pnf file is missing. It re-compiles itself from your mdmhayes.inf file with the changes you made for serial to PPP. Your changes to the mdmhayes.pnf file look OK from your modem log.

A problem some members have experienced is a mdmhayes.pnf file being resurrected from the Recycle Bin or Norton Recycle Bin not reflecting changes to the mdmhayes.inf file. But again, this does not seem to be your problem.

Regarding your choice of USB-RS232 adapters, this is what Omar had to say about an adapter purchased on eBay: "I can't believe it was such a simple solution. Just a word of warning to everyone here....DO NOT buy a serial-USB adapter on EBay unless you know the company that made it!" This is quoted from http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2777984&&#post2777984 I would love to hear from other members who have experience with other adapters to find out which adapters work and which ones don't work!

Omar had fought a similiar problem for several weeks. I didn't think it was his serial adapter but he decided he would try the adapter that I use--IOGEAR GUC232A. And like your log which almost looks perfect, his log looked about the same with the adapter that did not work!

It looks like you've done most of the 'right' things. The only question I have for you is are the assigned static IP addresses within your network mask?

If there were a computer store in town--Fry's, CompUSA, Best Buy, etc., I'd consider buying a higher-priced USB-RS232 adapter that I could easily return if it didn't do the job. Or find a better value online for a try.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



frustratedinSC said:


> Hey John, i've read all of your posts and I'm still having trouble connecting. I've researched different "solutions" for the past month and finally came across the PPP deal, still to no avail. Here's the deal...
> 
> 1. I've got a laptop w/ XP, I'm using the null modem cable from 9th tee but I've got to connect through USB to RS232 adapter (which I've read may be an issue) because my laptop doesn't have the appropriate setup to plugin directly. This is the adapter I'm using. I bought it off of e-bay to save some money.
> 
> 2. I've followed Otto's documentation to the "T", editing and permanently deleting all necessary files, many, many times. One thing I have noticed is that the mdmhayes.pnf file keeps recreating itself in the c:\windows\inf folder and I keep having to permanently delete it. It seems to be doing it after I've rebooted my laptop. Any idea why that would be happening?
> 
> 3. I've disabled my xp firewall and norton antivirus. I've disabled my other modem and com port that are not in use. I do have a Linksys wireless network that's very secure, requiring a network key, etc. Would that have anything to do with it?
> 
> 4. I can dial out, but I can never establish a connection. It just says "failed. service not answering." This is as far as it gets. I've never even gotten to the point where it signs on as an unidentified user on my incoming connection setup. I've run hyperterminal and I do get several lines of jibberish, but never see whatever I'm supposed to see.
> 
> 5. I've tried having it auto assign an IP address via DHCP (which I've read rarely works) and I've tried static IP. It's currently set to 192.168.1.120 and 192.168.1.121
> 
> I'm copying my modems event log below, maybe it'll give you an insight into what's going on:
> 
> 05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-13-2005 23:09:23.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 
> ........
> 
> 05-13-2005 23:18:04.468 - Waiting for a call.
> 
> Is there anything in the log that would indicated my USB adapter is the problem? I'm fairly computer savvy, but this is getting a little beyond my area of expertise.
> 
> I also checked my event viewer and saw the following error: "Unable to add the interface {4261B909-0F66-4FEF-BB74-FAC5CA035C0A} with the Router Manager for the IP protocol. The following error occurred: Cannot complete this function."
> 
> Anything in here set off any alarms? I'm at my whits end man and I'm about ready to just throw in the towel and say to hell with it. I've provided every single detail about my past attempts to get this thing to work. If you've got an other questions, let me know. You're my last hope, think you can you help me?
> 
> Nathan


----------



## frustratedinSC

I finally got it to work! I had a feeling it was something to do with the USB adapter I was using. For anyone who is still having trouble getting Vonage and Directv to work together, here's a word of advice, follow all the documentation to setting up a PPP network, but specify a static IP for Tivo to use. And don't buy a USB adapter from E-bay, just go to Radio Shack and pick up their USB to serial adapter for $30 and it'll work like a charm!

I can't believe how ridiculous this whole procedure is though, why couldn't someone at Vonage or Directv come up with a better solution for this? Anyways, thanks for verifying my assumption John, I'm so relieved to have finally figured this out! 

One more question for you though, as long as I have everything connected, say overnight, will it make the daily calls automatically for me or will I have to do it manually once a month?

Thanks again!

Nathan


----------



## cactus46

Hi Nathan,

Congratulations! It looks like we can add a Radio Shack adapter that now works with serial to PPP. Can you give us the Radio Shack model number? Would it be this cable-- http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=26-183 ?

As long as the computer is turned on and all is operational, the calls should be automatic when TiVo decides it is time to make a call. Try re-enabling your firewalls and any equipment that you disabled for a test.

Thanks for the update and happy TiVoing. 

John


----------



## frustratedinSC

Yes, that is the one. Thanks again! 



cactus46 said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> Congratulations! It looks like we can add a Radio Shack adapter that now works with serial to PPP. Can you give us the Radio Shack model number? Would it be this cable-- http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=26-183 ?
> 
> As long as the computer is turned on and all is operational, the calls should be automatic when TiVo decides it is time to make a call. Try re-enabling your firewalls and any equipment that you disabled for a test.
> 
> Thanks for the update and happy TiVoing.
> 
> John


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

I hope you're doing well.

More problems again -- of the same type. It connects, validates the account, and begins downloading, only to be dropped partway thru the download. You've previously said my adapter looked OK (it is the TiVo supplied cable + a vintage LapLink ver3 null serial cable).

Any thoughts?

Thanks, as always!

Best personal regards,
- Neil

05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-13-2005 21:56:57.781 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-14-2005 04:32:48.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-14-2005 04:32:48.437 - Initializing modem.
05-14-2005 04:32:48.437 - Waiting for a call.
05-15-2005 23:12:48.625 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:12:48.640 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:12:48.812 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <ff><ef>}'}"}(}"}?<ad>~
05-15-2005 23:12:48.812 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: }
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: }
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: &} } <ff><ef>}'}"}(
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: }
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Recv: "}?<ad>~
05-15-2005 23:12:51.531 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:12:51.625 - Answering the call.
05-15-2005 23:12:51.640 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-15-2005 23:12:51.640 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-15-2005 23:12:51.640 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-15-2005 23:12:51.640 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-15-2005 23:13:21.640 - Read: Total: 8896, Per/Sec: 293, Written: Total: 5937, Per/Sec: 197
05-15-2005 23:14:14.328 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-15-2005 23:14:14.328 - Hanging up the modem.
05-15-2005 23:14:14.328 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - Recv: -<04>3L<00><04><88><ae><f6>~
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - Initializing modem.
05-15-2005 23:14:16.328 - Waiting for a call.
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<02><1c><00><00>@<06><aa><a6>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <17>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <0b><1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <ef>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Recv: <bd>~
05-15-2005 23:17:11.140 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: !
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: E<00><00>(<02><1d><00><00>@<06><aa><a5><c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: <a8>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: <0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]<17>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: <0b>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: <1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00><94>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: <b3>
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:11.546 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Recv: !
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Recv: E<00><00>(<02><1e><00><00>@<06><aa><a4><c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Recv: <a8>
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Recv: <0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]<17>
05-15-2005 23:17:12.359 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Recv: <0b>
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Recv: <1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00><ee>
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Recv: ]
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:12.375 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<02><1f><00><00>@<06><aa><a3>
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Recv: <c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Recv: <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:14.000 - Answering the call.
05-15-2005 23:17:14.015 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-15-2005 23:17:14.015 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-15-2005 23:17:14.015 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-15-2005 23:17:14.015 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-15-2005 23:17:17.312 - Hanging up the modem.
05-15-2005 23:17:17.312 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-15-2005 23:17:19.312 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-15-2005 23:17:19.312 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-15-2005 23:17:19.312 - Initializing modem.
05-15-2005 23:17:19.312 - Waiting for a call.
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<02>!<00><00>@<06><aa><a1>
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: <c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: <17>
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: <0b><1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00>
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: <ee>
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Recv: n~
05-15-2005 23:17:23.843 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<02>"<00><00>@<06><aa><a0>
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <c0>
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <17>
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <0b><1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00>
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <94>
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Recv: <80>~
05-15-2005 23:17:36.968 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: ~
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: !E<00><00>(<02>#<00><00>@<06><aa><9f>
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <c0>
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <17>
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <0b><1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00>
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <c7>
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <b7>~
05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
05-15-2005 23:18:15.671 - Passthrough On
05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Passthrough Off
05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Initializing modem.
05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

I'm doing fine, thanks. But I wish you had better news to report. 

Something seems unreliable with your setup. Since nothing is changing with your computer, firewalls, cable modem, etc., then it seems it might be a 'mechanical' problem between the TiVo and the computer.

Are you handy with tools? I'm thinking you might be better off with a single null-modem cable or perhaps one purchased from 9th Tee as an example, one of the forum sponsers: TIVONMCABLE20 TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 20' Long

From your log it looks like some other modem-type hardware might be in conflict. Is the computer in stand-by when the TiVo starts its call? Try re-booting the computer and forcing the Daily Call.

I hope this gets you on the road to reliability, Neil.

Keep us posted.

John



neil111 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I hope you're doing well.
> 
> More problems again -- of the same type. It connects, validates the account, and begins downloading, only to be dropped partway thru the download. You've previously said my adapter looked OK (it is the TiVo supplied cable + a vintage LapLink ver3 null serial cable).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks, as always!
> 
> Best personal regards,
> - Neil
> 
> 05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-13-2005 21:56:57.656 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> .....
> 
> <a8><0f><9a><cc><b0>1<1b><04><11><1f><90>[email protected]
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <17>
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <0b><1d><0e><f5><bb>P<11><0e><c4>3K<00><00>
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <c7>
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Recv: <b7>~
> 05-15-2005 23:18:03.203 - Unknown Response
> 05-15-2005 23:18:15.671 - Passthrough On
> 05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Passthrough Off
> 05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Initializing modem.
> 05-15-2005 23:18:25.687 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## neil111

Hi John,

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I am very handy tool-wise. The computer is not asleep when TiVo initiates the call. The physical connection is not being touched at all (but that doesn't mean I don't have a loose wire in there that is a bit flakey [technical term ]).

I just tried again, and am able to get about 1.5meg downloaded and then it drops. Is there any way to get either the desktop or the TiVo to be more tolerant of dropped carriers?

Also, I've always wondered about these 2 lines from the log:
05-15-2005 23:17:17.312 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-15-2005 23:17:19.312 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.

Aside from the misspelled "occur", does this indicate the problem initiated on the Tivo side, my desktop side, or out at TiVo's servers that I'm connecting to via TCP/IP? (in which case might latency be an issue)?

I'll see about giving a new cable a try.
- Neil


----------



## cactus46

Hi Neil,

Since you are using a cable modem, it shouldn't be a latency issue--a satellite, then it could be latency. It almost looks like bits are being dropped in the connection. You could try 56K speed to see if that helps but I'm guessing the cable. Dropping the speed should make the setup more tolerant.

OldDog has posted several diagrams of how to make your own serial null-modem cable here if you want to try that--probably even in this thread someplace.

The two lines from the log are normal. You can see them in an old log of mine:

03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-04-2005 16:30:54.522 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.

And you aren't sharing an IRQ or some hardware on the computer, i.e. com port, internal modem, etc. are you? If it is the serial cable setup, then the problem is between the TiVo and the computer?

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## jimnme

UPDATE: I just tried this on the Tivo in the other room and it works. I have 2 cables, one for each tivo so It must be the cable on this tivo. I'm going to swap them and see what happens. Must be a bum cable.

Hi,

I'm back again. I did get the new usb to serial from iogear so I'm using that now. I'm trying to get this setup again but still having problems. I have all firewalls disabled and still can't connect. Here is my log but this also is happening that I don't understand. I have updated the mdmhayes.inf file deleted and rebooted but no mdmhayes.pnf file appears. What could cause this and could it be my problem?

Thanks 
Michelle

05-23-2005 15:43:59.332 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.332 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.332 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.342 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.362 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-23-2005 15:43:59.372 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-23-2005 15:43:59.572 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-23-2005 15:43:59.592 - Initializing modem.
05-23-2005 15:43:59.592 - Waiting for a call.
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: ~
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: <ff>
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: }#
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: <c0>
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: !}!}!} }4}"
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: }
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: &} } } } }%
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: }
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Recv: &Z<a5><86>}<}'}"
05-23-2005 15:45:48.659 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.669 - Recv: }
05-23-2005 15:45:48.669 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:48.669 - Recv: (}"`<c2>~
05-23-2005 15:45:48.669 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: ~
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: <ff>
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Answering the call.
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: !
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: } }4}"}&} }
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: 
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Recv: } } }%}&Z<a5>
05-23-2005 15:45:51.663 - Unknown Response
05-23-2005 15:45:51.673 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-23-2005 15:45:51.673 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-23-2005 15:45:51.673 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-23-2005 15:45:51.673 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-23-2005 15:46:21.676 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
05-23-2005 15:46:31.771 - Hanging up the modem.
05-23-2005 15:46:31.771 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-23-2005 15:46:33.774 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-23-2005 15:46:33.774 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-23-2005 15:46:33.794 - Initializing modem.
05-23-2005 15:46:33.794 - Waiting for a call.
05-23-2005 15:46:45.380 - Passthrough On
05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - Passthrough Off
05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-23-2005 15:46:47.494 - Initializing modem.
05-23-2005 15:46:47.494 - Waiting for a call.



cactus46 said:


> Thanks for the update, Michelle. We will be interested in hearing about the results.
> 
> John


----------



## rmax

Hi Everyone,

I too am one of the many that has vonage and cannot connect with the Directv Tivo over the phone line. I bought the serial cable from 9th tee and followed the setup instructions over at tivohelp. I am able to see the connection in Hyperterminal. I see the 'unregistered user' pop up when i try force a call with the tivo. If I goto 'ipconfig' , i can see an IP address assigned for the new connection. I added the two lines in the mdmhayes.inf file and deleted the .pnf file and rebooted.

The problem lies with the negotiating. That is as far as i get is 'negotiating'. I have tried several different speeds and it seems on the slower speeds that i never get past 'connecting'. I am about 30' away from my tivo.

I have the linksys wireless router 'bsw41???'(same one the majority have). I read that enabling DMZ and putting in the first static Ip address might help. I did that and still no go. I tried reading and reading for 8 hours saturday to no avail. Any help you guys can shine on my problem will be most welcome. 
Thanks, 
Randy


----------



## cactus46

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for updating us. You have a mdmhayes.pnf file or you wouldn't get the modem log you just sent.  It is probably 'hidden'. And it is probably not a "bum cable" as no cable will work in the application without the Flow control set to "None".

The following line indicates it is set to "hardware":

05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2

With the Flow control set to 'None' this line should have looked like this:

05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1

Do you need help getting to the 'Flow control' setting? Make the change, reboot the computer, and post another log if it still doesn't work.

Keep us posted.

John



jimnme said:


> UPDATE: I just tried this on the Tivo in the other room and it works. I have 2 cables, one for each tivo so It must be the cable on this tivo. I'm going to swap them and see what happens. Must be a bum cable.
> 
> I'm back again. I did get the new usb to serial from iogear so I'm using that now. I'm trying to get this setup again but still having problems. I have all firewalls disabled and still can't connect. Here is my log but this also is happening that I don't understand. I have updated the mdmhayes.inf file deleted and rebooted but no mdmhayes.pnf file appears. What could cause this and could it be my problem?
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle
> 
> 05-23-2005 15:43:59.332 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 
> .....
> 05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 05-23-2005 15:46:47.494 - Initializing modem.
> 05-23-2005 15:46:47.494 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

Welcome to the serial/PPP club. 

Are you using a desktop computer? Are you using a regular serial port--RS-232 port on the computer?

Either send me a copy of your modem log via PM or post it here and perhaps we can help you. We are getting pretty good at this.

Keep us posted.

John



rmax said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I too am one of the many that has vonage and cannot connect with the Directv Tivo over the phone line. I bought the serial cable from 9th tee and followed the setup instructions over at tivohelp. I am able to see the connection in Hyperterminal. I see the 'unregistered user' pop up when i try force a call with the tivo. If I goto 'ipconfig' , i can see an IP address assigned for the new connection. I added the two lines in the mdmhayes.inf file and deleted the .pnf file and rebooted.
> 
> The problem lies with the negotiating. That is as far as i get is 'negotiating'. I have tried several different speeds and it seems on the slower speeds that i never get past 'connecting'. I am about 30' away from my tivo.
> 
> I have the linksys wireless router 'bsw41???'(same one the majority have). I read that enabling DMZ and putting in the first static Ip address might help. I did that and still no go. I tried reading and reading for 8 hours saturday to no avail. Any help you guys can shine on my problem will be most welcome.
> Thanks,
> Randy


----------



## jimnme

Thank you so much!!!! Everything works like a charm now!!! And for anyone buying a random usb to serial off of ebay, I would recommend going with one of the ones posted here proven to work (i used the iogear one). This would have saved me a lot of time.

Thanks again and life is great with this working!!!!

Michelle



cactus46 said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Thanks for updating us. You have a mdmhayes.pnf file or you wouldn't get the modem log you just sent.  It is probably 'hidden'.
> 
> Your first problem is flow control. It must be set to "None". The following line indicates it is set to "hardware":
> 
> 05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 
> With the Flow control set to 'None' this line should have looked like this:
> 
> 05-23-2005 15:46:47.473 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 
> Do you need help getting to the 'Flow control' setting? Make the change, reboot the computer, and post another log if it still doesn't work.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Michelle,

Glad to see you have it working!  And thanks for posting the USB to serial adapter you are using. I hope others will post their working USB to serial adapters, too.

Happy TiVoing.

John



jimnme said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Everything works like a charm now!!! And for anyone buying a random usb to serial off of ebay, I would recommend going with one of the ones posted here proven to work (i used the iogear one). This would have saved me a lot of time.
> 
> Thanks again and life is great with this working!!!!
> 
> Michelle


----------



## rmax

Thanks for the reply. I was not able to get on my computer last night and try again. I will post my log when I get home tonight. I am using a desktop computer with a standard serial port.
Thanks again for your reply, I look forward to getting this working,
Randy


----------



## jdaugherty33

Hi

I am trying to get my Series 1 (not DTV) model to work with Vonage. I have given up getting it to work over the phone line and am now using PPP to connect to an XP PC. 

I have setup the PPP connection per the instructions all over Tivo forums. I am using the Tivo supplied serial connector with a null modem adaptor. I have modified my mdmhayes.inf file per the directions and deleted the corresponding .pnf file. I am using the dialing prefix of ,#211 but am receiving the error "Failed.Service not answering." when trying to dial out.

When Tivo attempts to make the call, I do not see the "unregistered user" on my connection in XP. It is connecting to my PC though because I can see activity in my modemlog_comm.log file. I have pasted a snippet from the log below. I have also done the HyperTerminal test and see the connection along with the 5-6 lines of garbage ending with "User request".

I have deleted the modem entry and recreated it several times. I have also tried speeds of 115K and 9600. Same result each time.

Any ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## rmax

cactus46 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Welcome to the serial/PPP club.
> 
> Are you using a desktop computer? Are you using a regular serial port--RS-232 port on the computer?
> 
> Either send me a copy of your modem log via PM or post it here and perhaps we can help you. We are getting pretty good at this.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


John,

I PM'ed my modemlog file to you. For some reason, the forum would not let me post my results here.

I tried this at a few different speeds when I got home tonight.
I get the error 'failed while negotiating'.
I look forward to your response,
randy


----------



## cactus46

Randy,

I'll be interested in looking at your log. I've responded to your PM.

John



rmax said:


> John,
> 
> I PM'ed my modemlog file to you. For some reason, the forum would not let me post my results here.
> 
> I tried this at a few different speeds when I got home tonight.
> I get the error 'failed while negotiating'.
> I look forward to your response,
> randy


----------



## rmax

cactus46 said:


> Randy,
> 
> I'll be interested in looking at your log. I've responded to your PM.
> 
> John


John,

I sent you an email. Thanks,
Randy


----------



## rmax

cactus46,

here is my modem log after disabeling thr fax modem. what do you think?
randy

05-25-2005 17:12:27.154 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.174 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.194 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.214 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.564 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.594 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.825 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-25-2005 17:12:27.825 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-25-2005 17:12:27.825 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-25-2005 17:12:27.825 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-25-2005 17:12:27.825 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-25-2005 17:12:27.835 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 17:12:27.835 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 17:12:27.835 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Recv: <00>~
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-25-2005 18:17:56.654 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Recv: &} } } 
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Recv: }%}&7m
05-25-2005 18:17:56.664 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Recv: <cd>
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Recv: <bd>}'}"}(
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Recv: "?<fa>~
05-25-2005 18:17:56.674 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.658 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Recv: &} } } 
05-25-2005 18:17:59.668 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:17:59.678 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:17:59.688 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:17:59.688 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:17:59.688 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:03.113 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-25-2005 18:18:03.113 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:03.113 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - Recv: !<02><03><00><DLE><02><06><00>-<0f><01><03><06><c0><a8><01>f<81><c8>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06><00>-<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:05.116 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:06.118 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: <80>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: <c0>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: <a8><01>f<02><06><00>-
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: <0f>
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Recv: <01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:06.138 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.132 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Recv: <80>
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:09.142 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:12.166 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:12.166 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:18:14.159 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:18:14.159 - Recv: <03><06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06><00>-<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:14.159 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:14.159 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:18:14.159 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:14.169 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.171 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Recv: <03>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Recv: <00>
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Recv: -<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:15.181 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.175 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:18.175 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:18.175 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:18.175 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Recv: <03>
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:18.185 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:18.195 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:18:18.195 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:18:18.195 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:18.195 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:21.189 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:21.189 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:18:23.182 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:18:23.182 - Recv: <03><06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06><00>-<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:23.182 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:23.182 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:18:23.182 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:23.192 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: <03>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.194 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.204 - Recv: <00>
05-25-2005 18:18:24.204 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:24.204 - Recv: -<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:24.204 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: <03>
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06>
05-25-2005 18:18:27.238 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:27.248 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:18:27.248 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:18:27.248 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:27.248 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:30.242 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:30.252 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - Recv: <03><06><c0><a8><01>f<02><06><00>-<0f><01><07><0e>~
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:18:32.245 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: <11>
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: ~~<ff>}#<c0>!
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Recv: %}"} N
05-25-2005 18:18:33.257 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Recv: o
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Recv: networ
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Recv: k
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Recv: protoc
05-25-2005 18:18:33.267 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Recv: o
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Recv: ls runn
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Recv: i
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Recv: ng}7}8~
05-25-2005 18:18:33.277 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Recv: #} No 
05-25-2005 18:18:36.261 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Recv: n
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Recv: etwork 
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Recv: p
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Recv: rotocol
05-25-2005 18:18:36.271 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Recv: s
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Recv: runnin
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Recv: g
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Recv: #~
05-25-2005 18:18:36.281 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:18:36.321 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:18:36.331 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:18:36.331 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:18:36.331 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:18:36.331 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:19:06.324 - Read: Total: 100, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
05-25-2005 18:20:36.594 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:20:36.594 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:20:38.597 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:20:38.597 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:20:38.597 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:20:38.597 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-25-2005 18:21:11.805 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: &} } } 
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: }%}&<ff>:
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: G
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Recv: C}'}"}(
05-25-2005 18:21:11.815 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.825 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:11.825 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:11.825 - Recv: "<f5>}>~
05-25-2005 18:21:11.825 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-25-2005 18:21:14.809 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Recv: &} } } 
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:14.819 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:18.054 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-25-2005 18:21:18.054 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:18.054 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~<80><fd><04><02><00><lf><12><06><00><00><00><01>g<17>~<80>!<02><03><00><DLE><02><06><00>-<0f><01><03><06><c0><a8><01>f<81><c8>~
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:20.057 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:20.998 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:21.008 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:21.008 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:21.008 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:21.008 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Recv: <80>
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:21.068 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.002 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:24.002 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:24.002 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:24.002 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:24.012 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:24.022 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:21:24.022 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:21:24.022 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:24.022 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:27.027 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:27.027 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:29.030 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:21:30.021 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:30.021 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:30.021 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:30.021 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:30.031 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.091 - Recv: <80>
05-25-2005 18:21:30.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.091 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
05-25-2005 18:21:30.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:30.101 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:30.101 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:33.025 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:33.035 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:36.050 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:36.050 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:38.042 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:21:39.044 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:39.044 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:39.044 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:39.044 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:39.054 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Recv: <80>
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:39.124 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.048 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:42.048 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:42.048 - Recv: <80>!<01><01><00><DLE><03>
05-25-2005 18:21:42.048 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.048 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Recv: <06>
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><02><06><00>
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Recv: -
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Recv: <0f><01>'<14>~
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:42.058 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:45.063 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:45.063 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:47.065 - Waiting for a call.
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Recv: "} No 
05-25-2005 18:21:48.077 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: n
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: etwork 
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: p
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: rotocol
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: s
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Recv: runnin
05-25-2005 18:21:48.087 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.097 - Recv: g
05-25-2005 18:21:48.097 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:48.097 - Recv: }7}8~
05-25-2005 18:21:48.097 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: ~
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Answering the call.
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: }
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: #} No 
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: n
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Recv: etwork 
05-25-2005 18:21:51.091 - Unknown Response
05-25-2005 18:21:51.101 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-25-2005 18:21:51.101 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-25-2005 18:21:51.101 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:51.101 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-25-2005 18:21:51.101 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-25-2005 18:21:51.111 - Hanging up the modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:51.111 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-25-2005 18:21:53.114 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-25-2005 18:21:53.114 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-25-2005 18:21:53.114 - Initializing modem.
05-25-2005 18:21:53.114 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

This looks like hardware or application conflict. Are you creating another modem log such as ModemLog_SmartUSB56 Voice Modem.txt at the same time your computer creates ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt? You can look at your C:\Windows directory and sort them by Date Modified by clicking on that tab. These files would be created about the same time when the computers is re-booted.

What are your static IP addresses and what is the IP address assigned to your computer by the router?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Post a copy of your modem log. Maybe we can help.

Keep us posted.

John



jdaugherty33 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to get my Series 1 (not DTV) model to work with Vonage. I have given up getting it to work over the phone line and am now using PPP to connect to an XP PC.
> 
> I have setup the PPP connection per the instructions all over Tivo forums. I am using the Tivo supplied serial connector with a null modem adaptor. I have modified my mdmhayes.inf file per the directions and deleted the corresponding .pnf file. I am using the dialing prefix of ,#211 but am receiving the error "Failed.Service not answering." when trying to dial out.
> 
> When Tivo attempts to make the call, I do not see the "unregistered user" on my connection in XP. It is connecting to my PC though because I can see activity in my modemlog_comm.log file. I have pasted a snippet from the log below. I have also done the HyperTerminal test and see the connection along with the 5-6 lines of garbage ending with "User request".
> 
> I have deleted the modem entry and recreated it several times. I have also tried speeds of 115K and 9600. Same result each time.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rmax

John,

Sorry I could not get back to the computer last night. My newborn was demanding some of my time and it took up most of my evening.I will try to get back to fixing the tivo issue tonight. The IP address assigned by my router is 192.168.1.1xx.
When I try to fix the IP addresses, the tivo usually won't connect. If I let the router assign the tivo the IP addresses, I will get the unregistered user pop up.

Thanks for taking the time to help me and thanks for being patience. This newborn baby is new to my wife and I and sometimes my "stuff" gets put on the back burner.

Randy



cactus46 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> This looks like hardware or application conflict. Are you creating another modem log such as ModemLog_SmartUSB56 Voice Modem.txt at the same time your computer creates ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt? You can look at your C:\Windows directory and sort them by Date Modified by clicking on that tab. These files would be created about the same time when the computers is re-booted.
> 
> What are your static IP addresses and what is the IP address assigned to your computer by the router?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

Ahhh, the joys of parenthood! 

I would suggest using a couple of static IP addresses as 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149 as an example. Most of the users of serial/PPP here use static address and the routers handle the NAT OK.

Keep us posted when the little one gives you the time.

John



rmax said:


> John,
> 
> Sorry I could not get back to the computer last night. My newborn was demanding some of my time and it took up most of my evening.I will try to get back to fixing the tivo issue tonight. The IP address assigned by my router is 192.168.1.1xx.
> When I try to fix the IP addresses, the tivo usually won't connect. If I let the router assign the tivo the IP addresses, I will get the unregistered user pop up.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help me and thanks for being patience. This newborn baby is new to my wife and I and sometimes my "stuff" gets put on the back burner.
> 
> Randy


----------



## dr_core_2000

Thanks for all of the usefull help in getting the ppp to work i have a samsug sir s4040 d* unit. i made my own cat5 cable and followed the tivo help page both of them are on tivohelp
for the cable the cable cost about six bucks. I found that if i use a range of two ip address works the best. i also found that if you have to have the ip address range match you routers ip address range (exp: router is 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255, and the tivo is 192.168.1.19 to 192.168.1.20) the first three set of number are the same. it worked great after i figuered that out. thanks for all the help 

Dr_core_2000


----------



## rmax

John,

Thanks for understanding. I was able to try it again tonight. I 'hard coded' the IP addresses at 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149 and the 'unregistered user' never would pop up and show status. I set it back to 'auto assign' and it would pop up just fine. I did check and there is not another modem log being created at the same time as the ' cable between two computers' log. I have attached my modem log again to see if you can see if anything changed. Thanks again.

05-26-2005 20:00:37.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:37.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:37.978 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:37.978 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:38.028 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:38.048 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:38.088 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 20:00:38.088 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-26-2005 20:00:38.088 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-26-2005 20:00:38.088 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-26-2005 20:00:38.088 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-26-2005 20:00:38.098 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:00:38.098 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:00:38.098 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:14:10.116 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:10.116 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:10.136 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-26-2005 20:14:10.136 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:10.136 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<82><b4>}#}<}'}"}(}"<8e>!~
05-26-2005 20:14:10.136 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: &} } } 
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }%}&<82><b4>
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: #}<}'}"
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Recv: (}"<8e>!~
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:13.130 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:14:13.140 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:14:13.150 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:14:13.150 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:13.150 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - Recv: <80>!<02><03><00><DLE><02><06><00>-<0f><01><03><06><c0><a8><01><94><1c><1c>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06><00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:18.317 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: <11>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:19.319 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Recv: <11>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.323 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:22.333 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:14:22.343 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:14:22.343 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:14:22.343 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:22.343 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:25.337 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:25.337 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:27.340 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: <11>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:28.372 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: <11>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:31.376 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:14:31.386 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:14:31.386 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:14:31.386 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:31.386 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:34.390 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:34.390 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:14:36.393 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:14:36.393 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:14:36.393 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:36.393 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: <11>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:37.395 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: <11>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:40.399 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:14:40.409 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:14:40.409 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:14:40.409 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:40.409 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:43.403 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:43.403 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:14:45.406 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: "} No 
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: n
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: etwork 
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: p
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Recv: rotocol
05-26-2005 20:14:46.408 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Recv: s
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Recv: runnin
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Recv: g
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Recv: }7}8~
05-26-2005 20:14:46.418 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: #} No 
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: n
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: etwork 
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: p
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: rotocol
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: s
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: runnin
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: g
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Recv: #~
05-26-2005 20:14:49.422 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:14:49.432 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:14:49.432 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:14:49.432 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:49.432 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:15:19.435 - Read: Total: 100, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
05-26-2005 20:16:50.386 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:16:50.386 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:16:52.389 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:16:52.389 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:16:52.389 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:16:52.389 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:16:55.483 - Passthrough On
05-26-2005 20:17:05.488 - Passthrough Off
05-26-2005 20:17:05.488 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:17:05.488 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:17:05.488 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:18:06.465 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:18:06.465 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:18:06.465 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:18:06.876 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:18:06.876 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:18:06.876 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:20:53.576 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:20:53.576 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: }!} }4}"
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: }&} } } 
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: }%}&})
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: <cf>
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: <af>h}'}"}
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: (
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Recv: }"};<a3>~
05-26-2005 20:20:53.586 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: &} } } 
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: }%}&})
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: <cf>
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: <af>h}'}"}
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: (
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Recv: }"};<a3>~
05-26-2005 20:20:56.590 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:20:56.600 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:20:56.600 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:20:56.600 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:20:56.600 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:20:59.674 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-26-2005 20:20:59.674 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:20:59.674 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - Recv: <80>!<02><03><00><DLE><02><06><00>-<0f><01><03><06><c0><a8><01><94><1c><1c>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06><00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:01.677 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:21:02.679 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: <80>
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: <c0>
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: <a8><01><95><02><06><00>-
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: <0f>
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Recv: <01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:02.689 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:05.673 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:05.683 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:21:05.693 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:21:05.693 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:21:05.693 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:05.693 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:08.687 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:08.687 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06><00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:10.690 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:21:11.692 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:11.692 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:11.702 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:11.702 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.702 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:21:11.702 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.712 - Recv: <80>
05-26-2005 20:21:11.712 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.712 - Recv: !<01><02><00><DLE><03><06>
05-26-2005 20:21:11.712 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Recv: <c0>
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Recv: <a8><01><95><02><06><00>-
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Recv: <0f>
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Recv: <01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:11.722 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:14.706 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:21:14.716 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:21:14.716 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:21:14.716 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:14.716 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:17.720 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:17.720 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06><00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:19.723 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: <11>~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:20.755 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: <11>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: ~<80>!<01><02><00><DLE>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: <03>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: <06><c0><a8><01><95><02><06>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Recv: -<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:23.759 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:21:23.769 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:21:23.769 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:21:23.769 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:23.769 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:26.773 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:26.773 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>81~
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:21:28.776 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: <11>~
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: "} No 
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: n
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: etwork 
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: p
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: rotocol
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: s
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: runnin
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: g
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Recv: }7}8~
05-26-2005 20:21:29.778 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: #} No 
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: n
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: etwork 
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: p
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: rotocol
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: s
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: runnin
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: g
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Recv: #~
05-26-2005 20:21:32.832 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 20:21:32.842 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 20:21:32.842 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 20:21:32.842 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:21:32.842 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:22:02.845 - Read: Total: 100, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
05-26-2005 20:24:02.848 - Read: Total: 727, Per/Sec: 5, Written: Total: 5416, Per/Sec: 45
05-26-2005 20:25:48.410 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 20:25:48.410 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 20:25:50.412 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 20:25:50.412 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 20:25:50.412 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 20:25:50.412 - Waiting for a call.



cactus46 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Ahhh, the joys of parenthood!
> 
> I would suggest using a couple of static IP addresses as 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149 as an example. Most of the users of serial/PPP here use static address and the routers handle the NAT OK.
> 
> Keep us posted when the little one gives you the time.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

I'm guessing that your first call was made with static IPs? It looks normal for a TiVo call mostly. The next call(s) do not look like normal calls. Use a static IP and we can go from there.

What has me puzzled about your modem log are these lines:

05-26-2005 20:14:13.150 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - Hanging up the modem.

This looks like there is still a modem involved? Here are the lines of one of my working modem logs:

03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hanging up the modem.
03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.

It still looks like another 'modem' in addition to the one set up for serial/PPP.

Can you look for a firewall in the router and disable any firewalls for a test? Try to set your router into DMZ for a test?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for reporting on your success, Dr_core_2000 and the details of your setup. Glad to see you had some benefit from this thread!

Happy TiVoing. 

John



dr_core_2000 said:


> Thanks for all of the usefull help in getting the ppp to work i have a samsug sir s4040 d* unit. i made my own cat5 cable and followed the tivo help page both of them are on tivohelp
> for the cable the cable cost about six bucks. I found that if i use a range of two ip address works the best. i also found that if you have to have the ip address range match you routers ip address range (exp: router is 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255, and the tivo is 192.168.1.19 to 192.168.1.20) the first three set of number are the same. it worked great after i figuered that out. thanks for all the help
> 
> Dr_core_2000


----------



## keefer37

This thread got me motivated to try to get my Phillips DSR-7000 DirecTiVo setup with PPP since it's right near my PC. Got my parents unused serial cable that came with their S2 TiVo and I stopped at Radio Shack and got a null modem, but doh! I didn't realize I would need a DB9 gender changer too. I guess this is a project (hopefully short one) for this long weekend.


----------



## cactus46

Yes, keefer37, adding those two adapters to the stock TiVo serial cable proved that 9th Tee might have been more cost-effective with their "TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable " for under $10? I added the two adapters to my TiVo cable, too. 

Good luck with the move to serial/PPP and keep us posted.

John



keefer37 said:


> This thread got me motivated to try to get my Phillips DSR-7000 DirecTiVo setup with PPP since it's right near my PC. Got my parents unused serial cable that came with their S2 TiVo and I stopped at Radio Shack and got a null modem, but doh! I didn't realize I would need a DB9 gender changer too. I guess this is a project (hopefully short one) for this long weekend.


----------



## keefer37

Yeah I'm seeing that now cactus46. Hopefully the gender bender will be all I need to get it up and running tonight.
I may invest in the 9th Tee cable for the other TiVo.


----------



## Flibbertigibbet2

Hello all,
I'm also trying to get a Serial/PPP connection going. Obviously I've run into some problems, so I thought I'd get some expert opinions!

My setup is as follows:
HDVR2 -> 9th tee cable -> Win XP SP2 box -> Linksys router -> Cable modem (no NAT functionality in modem)

I initially followed Otto's guide, and have tried all of the suggestions I could find in this thread (and elsewhere). I can see garbage in hyperterminal (~ but no "User Request") so I'm pretty sure the cable and COM port settings are OK. I have yet to see any user connections pop up. Here's a log from a test call I tried last night:

05-26-2005 22:40:13.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:13.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:13.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:13.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:13.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:13.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: &}/<a5>O<b6>}'}"}(}
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: "
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: <e4><ef>~
05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: ~
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Answering the call.
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: }
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: &}/<a5>O<b6>}'}"}(}
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: "
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Recv: <e4><ef>~
05-26-2005 23:46:31.015 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:46:31.031 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-26-2005 23:46:31.031 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-26-2005 23:46:31.031 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-26-2005 23:46:31.031 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-26-2005 23:46:34.203 - Hanging up the modem.
05-26-2005 23:46:34.203 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-26-2005 23:46:36.203 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-26-2005 23:46:36.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-26-2005 23:46:36.203 - Initializing modem.
05-26-2005 23:46:36.203 - Waiting for a call.
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Recv: <00><00>
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Recv: <00>
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Unknown Response
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Unknown Response

In the event viewer I see one of these errors for each call attempt:

Event Type: Error
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20050
Date: 5/26/2005
Time: 11:46:34 PM
Description:
The user <Unauthenticated User> connected to port COM1 has been disconnected because no network protocols were successfully negotiatated.

The Windows firewall is disabled. I've tried both DHCP and static addresses for the connection, and I've also tried reinstalling the TCP/IP protocol (search on MS support for this - I can't post URLs yet).

Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Jason

Oh, and in a small attempt to help out others here are the obstacles I've overcome to even get this far:
- Disabled other COM, firewire and IR ports (no modem in the computer). This cleared up LINEEVENTs that I was seeing in my modem log.
- For some reason the Guest account on my computer was disabled (In the User Accounts control panel). This didn't seem to fix anything, but I'm sure it will be important further down the road.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jason,

By your log it looks like you have done most of the correct things--the changes in the mdmhayes.inf and now mdmhayes.pnf look OK. Protocol setting looks good. The first test you ran after rebooting your computer looks like static IPs were used. What is the IP address of your computer and what was your choice of static IPs?

Forget the DHCP IP addresses mentioned in Otto's guide. It is very unlikely DHCP IPs will work! But one must find static IP address that will work with the router's NAT. So I ask for the assigned IP of your computer and your choice of static IPs to guess whether they will work through the router's network mask for network address translation.

The problem looks like an IP address, router, or a firewall issue. Try putting the computer you are using in the router's DMZ setting for a test. Reboot the computer and run a Test/Daily Call and post another log if this test does not succeed.

Keep us posted.

John



Flibbertigibbet2 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm also trying to get a Serial/PPP connection going. Obviously I've run into some problems, so I thought I'd get some expert opinions!
> 
> My setup is as follows:
> HDVR2 -> 9th tee cable -> Win XP SP2 box -> Linksys router -> Cable modem (no NAT functionality in modem)
> 
> I initially followed Otto's guide, and have tried all of the suggestions I could find in this thread (and elsewhere). I can see garbage in hyperterminal (~ but no "User Request") so I'm pretty sure the cable and COM port settings are OK. I have yet to see any user connections pop up. Here's a log from a test call I tried last night:
> 
> 05-26-2005 22:40:13.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> .......
> 05-26-2005 22:40:14.750 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - Initializing modem.
> 05-26-2005 22:40:14.781 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: ~
> 05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 05-26-2005 23:46:27.968 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> ....
> 05-26-2005 23:47:27.984 - Unknown Response
> 
> In the event viewer I see one of these errors for each call attempt:
> 
> Event Type: Error
> Event Source: RemoteAccess
> Event Category: None
> Event ID: 20050
> Date: 5/26/2005
> Time: 11:46:34 PM
> Description:
> The user <Unauthenticated User> connected to port COM1 has been disconnected because no network protocols were successfully negotiatated.
> 
> The Windows firewall is disabled. I've tried both DHCP and static addresses for the connection, and I've also tried reinstalling the TCP/IP protocol (search on MS support for this - I can't post URLs yet).
> 
> Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason
> 
> Oh, and in a small attempt to help out others here are the obstacles I've overcome to even get this far:
> - Disabled other COM, firewire and IR ports (no modem in the computer). This cleared up LINEEVENTs that I was seeing in my modem log.
> - For some reason the Guest account on my computer was disabled (In the User Accounts control panel). This didn't seem to fix anything, but I'm sure it will be important further down the road.


----------



## Flibbertigibbet2

John,
Initially the computer had a static IP (192.168.1.4), but I also tried switching to a dynamic IP. I've tried several different ranges for the incoming conenction - 192.168.1.7-.8, .5-.15, .151-.152. My router assigns in the range .100-.149.

I'll give the DMZ a try tonight and let you know what happens!

Jason



cactus46 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> By your log it looks like you have done most of the correct things--the changes in the mdmhayes.inf and now mdmhayes.pnf look OK. Protocol setting looks good. The first test you ran after rebooting your computer looks like static IPs were used. What is the IP address of your computer and what was your choice of static IPs?
> 
> Forget the DHCP IP addresses mentioned in Otto's guide. It is very unlikely DHCP IPs will work! But one must find static IP address that will work with the router's NAT. So I ask for the assigned IP of your computer and your choice of static IPs to guess whether they will work through the router's network mask for network address translation.
> 
> The problem looks like an IP address, router, or a firewall issue. Try putting the computer you are using in the router's DMZ setting for a test. Reboot the computer and run a Test/Daily Call and post another log if this test does not succeed.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## keefer37

This is all I am seeing in HyperTerminal:

~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}
'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } }
}%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}
"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À
!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(
}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~


What's my next step. XP's Firewall is off.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jason,

Since your router assigns 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.149, I would use 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149 as my static IPs unless I had a good reason not to use those addresses. It really doesn't matter because I doubt the router would assign those two addresses to anything else.

Are you using a static IP for your computer? If the range is listed above, why doesn't the router give you something in that range with DHCP? Good luck with the DMZ trial.

Keep us posted.

John



Flibbertigibbet2 said:


> John,
> Initially the computer had a static IP (192.168.1.4), but I also tried switching to a dynamic IP. I've tried several different ranges for the incoming conenction - 192.168.1.7-.8, .5-.15, .151-.152. My router assigns in the range .100-.149.
> 
> I'll give the DMZ a try tonight and let you know what happens!
> 
> Jason


----------



## cactus46

I guess we don't need the following post: 

What we know from this test is your serial setup works. Follow the instructions in the following: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

Assuming you used ,#211 for your TiVo Dial Prefix then set the port for 115kb, too. And instead of using DHCP listed in the guide, assign a couple of static IP addresses. Ask any questions as you go along if you don't understand something.

If it doesn't work, post a copy of your modem log. The modem log is more meaningful to me than the HyperTerminal log. You can find the modem log in C:\Windows directory. The name of the file is ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt. This log is generated upon reboot of the computer once the 'serial cable modem' is set up.

Keep us posted.

John


keefer37 said:


> This is all I am seeing in HyperTerminal:
> 
> ~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}
> '}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } }
> 
> .......
> 
> }"Iv~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&zö©<}'}"}(}"Iv~
> 
> What's my next step. XP's Firewall is off.


----------



## keefer37

Hmm I went through and redid the connection and it made the test call successfully. I did change it from dynamic to a static range. It's now working. Woo hoo!


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations and welcome to the serial/PPP group, Ryan! 

As a suggestion, I would try a Daily Call with the firewall enabled now.

John



keefer37 said:


> Hmm I went through and redid the connection and it made the test call successfully. I did change it from dynamic to a static range. It's now working. Woo hoo!


----------



## rmax

cactus46 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> I'm guessing that your first call was made with static IPs? It looks normal for a TiVo call mostly. The next call(s) do not look like normal calls. Use a static IP and we can go from there.
> 
> What has me puzzled about your modem log are these lines:
> 
> 05-26-2005 20:14:13.150 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
> 05-26-2005 20:14:16.314 - Hanging up the modem.
> 
> This looks like there is still a modem involved? Here are the lines of one of my working modem logs:
> 
> 03-04-2005 16:30:43.296 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hanging up the modem.
> 03-04-2005 16:30:52.519 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 
> It still looks like another 'modem' in addition to the one set up for serial/PPP.
> 
> Can you look for a firewall in the router and disable any firewalls for a test? Try to set your router into DMZ for a test?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


John,

I came home today and started from scratch. I double checked the mdmhayes file and deleted the modem and network connection files created. I rebooted the computer and re-created the modem and created a new network connection. I set the speed at 19200 since I am about 30 feet from the tivo.
I gave the new network connection a fixed ip of 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149 and set the dmz in the router to 192.168.1.148.

I tried to make on call from the tivo with the ",#219 code. The unregistered user popped up and then went right away. Negotiating failed on the tivo. I copied the log for you. Here it is.

05-27-2005 18:37:07.891 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.891 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.891 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.891 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-27-2005 18:37:07.901 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-27-2005 18:37:07.911 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-27-2005 18:37:07.911 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:37:07.911 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:38:25.122 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:38:25.122 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:38:25.132 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-27-2005 18:43:50.170 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Recv: &} } } 
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Recv: }%}&><cb>
05-27-2005 18:43:50.180 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Recv: ^X}'}"}
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Recv: (
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Recv: }"<d2>(~
05-27-2005 18:43:50.190 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Recv: &} } } 
05-27-2005 18:43:53.184 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.194 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:53.194 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.194 - Recv: }%}&><cb>
05-27-2005 18:43:53.194 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:53.194 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:43:53.204 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:43:53.204 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:43:53.204 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:43:59.453 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Recv: <95>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Recv: <91><81>Q<cr><11>}%
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Recv: <f5><cd><c9><c5><c1><c1><c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.463 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Recv: <c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Recv: <cd><c1><d5><e5><19><19><e1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Recv: <81><cr><05>11}%
05-27-2005 18:43:59.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <f5><c5><c5><c5><d9><e5><d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <d1><c1><d5><81>Q%5
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <15>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Recv: <f5><c5><c5><c5><d9><e5><d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.483 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Recv: <d1><cd><e1><81>%<11><f5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Recv: <d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Recv: <cd><d5><e5><19><19><e1><e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.493 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: )
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: <d1><8d><91>}<91><c9><a5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: <d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: <95><a5><91><81>Q<cr><11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Recv: %<11><f5><cd><c9><c5><c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.503 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Recv: <c1><c5><cd><c1><d5><e5><19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Recv: <19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Recv: <e1><e5><81><cr><05>11
05-27-2005 18:43:59.513 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: %<11><f5><c5><c5><c5><d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: <d5><c1><d1><c1><d5><81>Q
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: %
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Recv: 5<15><f5><c5><c5><c5><d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.523 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Recv: <d5><c1><d1><cd><e1><81>!
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Recv: <05><f5>]<11><b5>]<cr>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.533 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Recv: <05>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Recv: <11>]<c9><c5><c1><d9><d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Recv: <d5><81>!<11><09><f5>U
05-27-2005 18:43:59.543 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <b9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <ad><b9><bd><b9>)<d1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <8d>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <b1><a5><95><b9><d1>}<c9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <95>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Recv: <cd><d5><b1><d1><81>Q<cr>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.553 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Recv: }%<11><f5><cd><c9><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Recv: <c1><c1><c5><cd><c1><d5><e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.563 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: <19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: <19><e1><e5><81><cr><05>1
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: 1
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: }%<11><f5><c5><c5><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: <d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Recv: <e5><d5><c1><d1><c1><d5><81>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.573 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Recv: Q
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Recv: %5<15><f5><c5><c5><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Recv: <d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Recv: <e5><d5><c1><d1><e5><e1><81>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.583 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Recv: M
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Recv: Q<05>QUM<f5><19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Recv: <85>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Recv: <a5><b1><95><91><81><cr>=
05-27-2005 18:43:59.593 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: <15><f5><c5><cd>)<8d><85>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: <b5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: }<a5><91><81>Q<cr><11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Recv: %<11><f5><cd><c9><c5><c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.603 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Recv: <c1><c5><cd><c1><d5><e5><19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Recv: <19>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Recv: <e1><e5><81><cr><05>11
05-27-2005 18:43:59.613 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: %<11><f5><c5><c5><c5><d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: <d5><d5><c5><c1><81>Q
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: %
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Recv: 5<15><f5><c5><c5><c5><d9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.623 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Recv: <d5><d5><cd><c9><81>%
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Recv: <f5><c1><c1><c5><d5><b5><c9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.633 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Recv: <d1><e1><b5><d1><d9><d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Recv: )
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Recv: <a5><c9><91>}<a5><91><81>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.643 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: Q
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: <cr><11>}%<11><f5><cd>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: <c9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: <c5><c1><c1><c1><c5><cd><c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: <d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Recv: <e5><19><19><e1><e5><81><cr>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.653 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Recv: <05>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Recv: 11}%<11><f5><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Recv: <c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Recv: <c5><d9><e5><d5><d5><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.663 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <c1>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <81>Q%5<15><f5><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <c5><d9><e5><d5><d5><cd>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <c9>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Recv: <81>%<11><f5><d5><cd><d5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.673 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Recv: <e5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Recv: <19><19><e1><e5>)<d1><8d>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Recv: <91>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Recv: }<91><c9><a5><d9><95><a5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.683 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Recv: <91>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Recv: <81>Q<cr><11>}%<11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Recv: <f5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Recv: <cd><c9><c5><c1><c1><c1><c5>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.693 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Recv: <cd>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Recv: <c1><d5><e5><19><fd>5~
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Recv: <80>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:43:59.703 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Recv: /
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Recv: E<00><00>s<03>[email protected]
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Recv: <00>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Recv: @<00>w<1e><c0><a8><01>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.074 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Recv: <95>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Recv: <cc><b0>1<02><04><02><00>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Recv: P
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Recv: yP<ed>6<19><d9><bb>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.084 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: ,
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: <80><18><16><d0>u<0f><00>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: <00>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: <01><01><08><lf><00>{<ee>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: <a0>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Recv: <9b>H<b0>POS
05-27-2005 18:44:00.094 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Recv: T
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Recv: /tivo-
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Recv: s
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Recv: ervice/
05-27-2005 18:44:00.104 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Recv: m
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Recv: log.cgi
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Recv: 
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Recv: HTTP/1.
05-27-2005 18:44:00.114 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: 0
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: <cr><lf>Conte
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: n
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: t-Lengt
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: h
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Recv: : 39054
05-27-2005 18:44:00.124 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.134 - Recv: <cr>
05-27-2005 18:44:00.134 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:00.134 - Recv: <lf><cr><lf>><ea>~
05-27-2005 18:44:00.134 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Recv: /E<00><00>s<03>x
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Recv: @
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Recv: <00>@<00>w<1d><c0><a8>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: <01>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: <95><cc><b0>1<02><04><02>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: <00>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: PyP<ed>6<19><d9>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: <bb>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Recv: ,<80><18><16><d0>ty
05-27-2005 18:44:01.586 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Recv: <00>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Recv: <00><01><01><08><lf><00>{
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Recv: <ef>
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Recv: 6 <9b>H<b0>PO
05-27-2005 18:44:01.596 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Recv: S
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Recv: T /tivo
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Recv: -
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Recv: service
05-27-2005 18:44:01.606 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: /
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: mlog.cg
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: i
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: HTTP/1
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: .
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Recv: 0<cr><lf>Cont
05-27-2005 18:44:01.616 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Recv: e
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Recv: nt-Leng
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Recv: t
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Recv: h: 3905
05-27-2005 18:44:01.626 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.636 - Recv: 4
05-27-2005 18:44:01.636 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:01.636 - Recv: <cr><lf><cr><lf><00><da>~
05-27-2005 18:44:01.636 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:02.557 - Recv: <80>
05-27-2005 18:44:02.557 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:02.557 - Recv: <fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>
05-27-2005 18:44:02.557 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:02.567 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:02.567 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.570 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:04.570 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:04.570 - Recv: /E<00><00>s<03>y
05-27-2005 18:44:04.570 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Recv: @
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Recv: <00>@<00>w<1c><c0><a8>
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Recv: <01>
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Recv: <95><cc><b0>1<02><04><02>
05-27-2005 18:44:04.580 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Recv: <00>
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:04.590 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:05.572 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:05.572 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:44:07.575 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-27-2005 18:44:07.575 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:44:07.575 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:07.575 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:08.576 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: /E<00><00>s<03>z
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: @
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: <00>@<00>w<1b><c0><a8>
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: <01>
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Recv: <95><cc><b0>1<02><04><02>
05-27-2005 18:44:10.579 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:10.589 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:44:10.589 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:44:10.589 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:10.589 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:11.590 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:11.590 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:44:13.593 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-27-2005 18:44:13.593 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:44:13.593 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:13.593 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:44:14.595 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:14.595 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:14.595 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-27-2005 18:44:14.595 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:14.595 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:44:14.605 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:14.605 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:14.605 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:17.639 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:17.649 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:44:17.649 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:44:17.649 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:17.649 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:20.643 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:20.643 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Recv: /E<00><00>s<03>{@<00>@<00>w<1a><c0><a8><01><95><cc><b0>1<02><04><02><00>PyP<ed>6<19><d9><bb>,<80><18><16><d0>lE<00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>{<f7>j <9b>H<b0>POST /tivo-service/mlog.cgi HTTP/1.0<cr><lf>Content-Length: 39054<cr><lf><cr><lf>[email protected]~
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:22.646 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:23.648 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc>
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Recv: <11>
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:44:26.662 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:44:26.672 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:44:26.672 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:44:26.672 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:26.672 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:44:46.641 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:46.641 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:44:48.634 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-27-2005 18:44:48.634 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:44:48.634 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:44:48.634 - Waiting for a call.
05-27-2005 18:45:34.580 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:45:34.580 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:45:34.580 - Recv: /E<00><00>s<03>}
05-27-2005 18:45:34.580 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: ]
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: @<00>@<00>w<18><c0>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: <a8>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: <01><95><cc><b0>1<02><04>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: <02>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Recv: <00>PyP<ed>6<19>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.590 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Recv: <d9>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Recv: <bb>,<80><18><16><d0>P
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Recv: %
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Recv: <00><00><01><01><08><lf><00>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.600 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: |
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: <13><8a> <9b>H<b0>P
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: O
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: ST /tiv
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: o
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Recv: -servic
05-27-2005 18:45:34.610 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Recv: e
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Recv: /mlog.c
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Recv: g
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Recv: i HTTP/
05-27-2005 18:45:34.620 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Recv: 1
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Recv: .0<cr><lf>Con
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Recv: t
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Recv: ent-Len
05-27-2005 18:45:34.630 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Recv: g
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Recv: th: 390
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Recv: 5
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Recv: 4<cr><lf><cr><lf>\<ea>
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:45:34.640 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Recv: "} }0Us
05-27-2005 18:47:04.449 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Recv: e
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Recv: r reque
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Recv: s
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Recv: tS3~
05-27-2005 18:47:04.459 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.463 - Recv: ~
05-27-2005 18:47:07.463 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-27-2005 18:47:07.463 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
05-27-2005 18:47:07.463 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.463 - Answering the call.
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Recv: }
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Recv: #} }0Us
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Recv: e
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Recv: r reque
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Unknown Response
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Connection established at 19200bps.
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:47:07.473 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-27-2005 18:47:37.476 - Read: Total: 179, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
05-27-2005 18:49:07.676 - Hanging up the modem.
05-27-2005 18:49:07.676 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-27-2005 18:49:09.679 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-27-2005 18:49:09.679 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-27-2005 18:49:09.679 - Initializing modem.
05-27-2005 18:49:09.679 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

I think your mdmhayes.inf file is OK by the log. However, when the DMZ is set up in the router, the computer's IP address must be used, not the assigned static IP address. The computer talks directly to the router, and using the two static IP addresses, the TiVo talks to the computer.

So from a Command Prompt, type 'ipconfig' [without the apostrophes] to see the IP address of the computer. Here is my example:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.190
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

That is the IP address that should go into the DMZ setting on the router--192.168.0.190 in my case. The two static IP addresses should be something other than the computer's IP address to the router. Sorry if I was not clear.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## rmax

John,

I tried putting the dmz in the router and I still cannot get out. Still failing while negatiating. The hard coded ip's are no longer allowing the unregistered user to pop up. If I change back to dhcp assigned it will get a user but still get no further than failing while negatiating.

I am at a loss for ideas.

randy


----------



## Flibbertigibbet2

Hi John,
I tried DMZ last night. My computer is set to 192.168.1.4, and the IPs for the tivo were 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149. The DMZ was set to 192.168.1.4. Still no success unfortunately. Here's the log:

05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.593 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.593 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-28-2005 00:03:38.937 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-28-2005 00:03:39.046 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-28-2005 00:03:39.046 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-28-2005 00:03:39.062 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - Initializing modem.
05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - Waiting for a call.
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: ~
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: }
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: }
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: &<87><83><88><8f>}'}"}(}"
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: <e3>
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: <ac>~
05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: ~
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Answering the call.
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: }
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: }
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: &<87><83><88><8f>}'}"}(}"
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: <e3>
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Recv: <ac>~
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-28-2005 00:13:25.328 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-28-2005 00:13:28.515 - Hanging up the modem.
05-28-2005 00:13:28.515 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-28-2005 00:13:30.515 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-28-2005 00:13:30.515 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-28-2005 00:13:30.515 - Initializing modem.
05-28-2005 00:13:30.515 - Waiting for a call.
05-28-2005 00:14:22.406 - Recv: <00><00>
05-28-2005 00:14:22.406 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Recv: <00>
05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Unknown Response
05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Unknown Response

And I still get the same event in the event viewer.

Any other thoughts? I feel like I'm so close to getting this working - and I really want to enable my Tivo functionality! 

Thanks again for the help so far!
Jason


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

Keep the static IPs. Is the 'Guest' account turned on on Incoming Connection and allow devices like Palmtops checked? Check these things, make sure all other things not necessary for a test are disabled, reboot the computer, make a Daily Call, and post another modem log.

If you could set serial/PPP up on another computer and test serial/PPP that might be helpful, too.

Keep us posted.

John



rmax said:


> John,
> 
> I tried putting the dmz in the router and I still cannot get out. Still failing while negatiating. The hard coded ip's are no longer allowing the unregistered user to pop up. If I change back to dhcp assigned it will get a user but still get no further than failing while negatiating.
> 
> I am at a loss for ideas.
> 
> randy


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jason,

What kind of a serial port are you using--a regular RS-232 Com port or a USB to serial port adapter?

Since you say the computer's assigned IP is 192.168.1.4, try using two static IP address--192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9 and let me know if this makes a difference. I see from an early post you had tried IP addresses in the range of what I listed but keep them for testing anyway.

Also, is the 'Guest' account turned on in the Incoming Connection and allow devices like Palmtops checked? What is the status of ICS--Internet Connection Sharing on your computer? Does the Linksys have a firewall or filtering setup that could be temporarily disabled for a test? Check these things, make sure all other things not necessary for a test are disabled, reboot the computer, make a Daily Call, and post another modem log.

Keep us posted.

John



Flibbertigibbet2 said:


> Hi John,
> I tried DMZ last night. My computer is set to 192.168.1.4, and the IPs for the tivo were 192.168.1.148 and 192.168.1.149. The DMZ was set to 192.168.1.4. Still no success unfortunately. Here's the log:
> 
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.562 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.593 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.593 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-28-2005 00:03:38.937 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.046 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.046 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.062 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - Initializing modem.
> 05-28-2005 00:03:39.140 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: ~
> 05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 05-28-2005 00:13:22.296 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> ....
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.406 - Recv: <00><00>
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.406 - Unknown Response
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Recv: <00>
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Unknown Response
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
> 05-28-2005 00:14:22.421 - Unknown Response
> 
> And I still get the same event in the event viewer.
> 
> Any other thoughts? I feel like I'm so close to getting this working - and I really want to enable my Tivo functionality!
> 
> Thanks again for the help so far!
> Jason


----------



## Flibbertigibbet2

John,
Still no luck with the IPs you suggested. I also put my computer in the DMZ and disabled any other port forwarding. My computer has a regular 9-pin COM port. Guest is enabled for the connection, "allow devices" is checked, and ICS is disabled (I even tried stopping the service in the control panel). Here's the log:

05-29-2005 10:52:26.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-29-2005 10:52:26.265 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-29-2005 10:52:26.265 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-29-2005 10:52:26.265 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-29-2005 10:52:26.265 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-29-2005 10:52:26.296 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-29-2005 10:52:26.296 - Initializing modem.
05-29-2005 10:52:26.296 - Waiting for a call.
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: ~
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: &<90><a8>J{}'}"}(}"
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: '<c3>~
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: ~
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Answering the call.
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: &<90><a8>J{}'}"}(}"
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: }
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Recv: '<c3>~
05-29-2005 14:19:58.375 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:58.390 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-29-2005 14:19:58.390 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-29-2005 14:19:58.390 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-29-2005 14:19:58.390 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-29-2005 14:20:01.625 - Hanging up the modem.
05-29-2005 14:20:01.625 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-29-2005 14:20:03.625 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-29-2005 14:20:03.625 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-29-2005 14:20:03.625 - Initializing modem.
05-29-2005 14:20:03.625 - Waiting for a call.
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Recv: <00><00>
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Recv: <00>
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
05-29-2005 14:20:55.265 - Unknown Response

When I have some time this weekend I'm going to try a fresh install of Windows 2000 (don't have another copy of XP) on a spare laptop and try setting up the connection again. Anything else I should try?

Thanks!
Jason



cactus46 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> What kind of a serial port are you using--a regular RS-232 Com port or a USB to serial port adapter?
> 
> Since you say the computer's assigned IP is 192.168.1.4, try using two static IP address--192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9 and let me know if this makes a difference. I see from an early post you had tried IP addresses in the range of what I listed but keep them for testing anyway.
> 
> Also, is the 'Guest' account turned on in the Incoming Connection and allow devices like Palmtops checked? What is the status of ICS--Internet Connection Sharing on your computer? Does the Linksys have a firewall or filtering setup that could be temporarily disabled for a test? Check these things, make sure all other things not necessary for a test are disabled, reboot the computer, make a Daily Call, and post another modem log.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jason,

With your current setup, I'm running low on ideas. And I would welcome anyone with ideas to hop in here! You seem to be close to getting this working but it still looks like a 'firewall or IP' issue.

From your log:

05-29-2005 10:52:26.296 - Waiting for a call.
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: ~ << This shows the appropriate character that the serial port connections is probably OK.
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Interpreted response: Ring << This shows mdmhayes.inf changes worked.
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4 <<This shows the IP/firewall issue. After the <ff> there is a carriage return in a "good" modem log.
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: }

So if you can try it on another computer, even Windows 2000 one, it may be helpful.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



Flibbertigibbet2 said:


> John,
> Still no luck with the IPs you suggested. I also put my computer in the DMZ and disabled any other port forwarding. My computer has a regular 9-pin COM port. Guest is enabled for the connection, "allow devices" is checked, and ICS is disabled (I even tried stopping the service in the control panel). Here's the log:
> 
> 05-29-2005 10:52:26.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> ..............
> 
> When I have some time this weekend I'm going to try a fresh install of Windows 2000 (don't have another copy of XP) on a spare laptop and try setting up the connection again. Anything else I should try?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jason


----------



## Flibbertigibbet2

John,
With a fresh copy of Win 2000 on the laptop it worked like a charm! I still have no idea what's wrong with my XP machine, but at least I'm now Tivoing. Thanks for all the help!

Jason



cactus46 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> With your current setup, I'm running low on ideas. And I would welcome anyone with ideas to hop in here! You seem to be close to getting this working but it still looks like a 'firewall or IP' issue.
> 
> From your log:
> 
> 05-29-2005 10:52:26.296 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: ~ << This shows the appropriate character that the serial port connections is probably OK.
> 05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Interpreted response: Ring << This shows mdmhayes.inf changes worked.
> 05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4 <<This shows the IP/firewall issue. After the <ff> there is a carriage return in a "good" modem log.
> 05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Unknown Response
> 05-29-2005 14:19:55.359 - Recv: }
> 
> So if you can try it on another computer, even Windows 2000 one, it may be helpful.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jason,

I'm happy to read this! I'm glad you are now getting your downloads. You're welcome.

Happy TiVoing, Jason. 

John



Flibbertigibbet2 said:


> John,
> With a fresh copy of Win 2000 on the laptop it worked like a charm! I still have no idea what's wrong with my XP machine, but at least I'm now Tivoing. Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Jason


----------



## pearldriver

oKay I am yet another Dumb A*&^ that can't seem to get this to work... Also one of those naste vonage customers. Router RT31p2, OS xp , Tivo Phillips dsr7000 Software 3.1.1e Homemade serial/db9 here is my modem log:
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Initializing modem.
05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Waiting for a call.
05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - Initializing modem.
05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - Waiting for a call.
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: &} } } 
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: }%}&<85><9f>
05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Recv: <b3>
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Recv: !}'}"}(
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Recv: "V<c2>~
05-31-2005 23:44:01.156 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.156 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:44:04.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:44:04.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-31-2005 23:44:04.156 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Answering the call.
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: &} } } 
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: }%}&<85><9f>
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: <b3>
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: !}'}"}(
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Recv: "V<c2>~
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:44:04.171 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:44:34.171 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1166, Per/Sec: 38
05-31-2005 23:44:44.234 - Hanging up the modem.
05-31-2005 23:44:44.234 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-31-2005 23:44:46.234 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-31-2005 23:44:46.234 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-31-2005 23:44:46.234 - Initializing modem.
05-31-2005 23:44:46.234 - Waiting for a call.
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: &} } } 
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: }%}&}<
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: <a9>
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: pi}'}"}
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: (
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Recv: }"D<e0>~
05-31-2005 23:46:34.218 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Answering the call.
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: &} } } 
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: }%}&}<
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: <a9>
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: pi}'}"}
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: (
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Recv: }"D<e0>~
05-31-2005 23:46:37.234 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:46:37.250 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-31-2005 23:46:37.250 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-31-2005 23:46:37.250 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:46:37.250 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:47:07.250 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1172, Per/Sec: 38
05-31-2005 23:47:17.484 - Hanging up the modem.
05-31-2005 23:47:17.484 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-31-2005 23:47:19.484 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-31-2005 23:47:19.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-31-2005 23:47:19.484 - Initializing modem.
05-31-2005 23:47:19.484 - Waiting for a call.
05-31-2005 23:47:40.625 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:47:40.625 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<f5><ea>
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Recv: <f9><ff>}'}"}(
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Recv: "<90>}>~
05-31-2005 23:47:40.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Recv: ~
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.640 - Answering the call.
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: &} } } 
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: }%}&<f5><ea>
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: <f9>
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: <ff>}'}"}(
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: }
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Recv: "<90>}>~
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Unknown Response
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-31-2005 23:48:13.656 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1174, Per/Sec: 38
05-31-2005 23:48:23.828 - Hanging up the modem.
05-31-2005 23:48:23.828 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - Initializing modem.
05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - Waiting for a call.

Any help would be great


----------



## TravisBrownJohn

Ok, I wanted to do this on my own, but I'm stuck. I've checked, and double checked everything, but I must be missing something, cause I just can't get my Tivo to use Serial PPP to do a guided setup.

Here's my situation:
-Windows XP SP2
-Asus A7N8X Motherboard
-SMC Barricade Router, Firewall OFF, direct WAN RJ-45 to ISP (Novus Telecom)
-Dual Ethernet cards built into MB (one is disabled)
-ICS is OFF
-XP Firewall is OFF
-ZoneAlarm firewall is OFF (I've tried turning it off too)
-Tivo Series 1 Sony Svr-2000, Clear&DeleteEverything

I'll try to explain what I've done so far, it's late, so hopefully I won't forget anything important.

1. Setup up PPP. 115200, 8N1, Flow Control off. Followed Otto's guide at ... well, can't post URLs yet, but I think we all know where to look for that....

Didn't setup the 'Incoming connection', so I could test the physical cabling with Hyperterminal.

2. Tested PPP with Hyperterminal, everything seems to be ok. I get the ~ garbage and after about 40 seconds, the "User Request" string shows up, twice, and then the Tivo gives up.

So, now I have a working physical connection. That's good.

5. Setup "Incoming connection", again following Otto's guide, 
set the connection to Static IP addressing.

At this point, when I attempt to do a guided setup, or a test call one of two things will happen:
1. The tivo will make no connection at all, timeout after about 60seconds, with the message (Failed.Service not answering)
2. The tivo will connect (connection displays in "Network Connections" window) to my PC briefly, less than 5 seconds, then disconnect. The tivo will then be 'stuck' in the test/setup call for 10-15 minutes.

Case 2 sounds like this from Otto's guide: "Tivo seems to connect to the XP box, but doesn't finish negotiating and doesn't get on the LAN (quick disconnect): You didn't check "Always allow directly connected devices..." in the incoming connections properties page."

I have checked this box over and over again, and I am sure that is not the problem.

Also, I find it very strange that the Tivo sometimes connects briefly, and sometimes doesn't appear to connect at all!

Anyway, if anyone has any advice, it would be much appreciated. I've tried everything I can think of, and I've hit a wall.

here is a cut and paste from ipconfig /all


Code:


C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shatrav
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-4B-98-14
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.50
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
                                            192.168.2.2

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Internal RAS Server interface for di
al in clients
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I'm using static IP addressing.

I'll attach my modem log as well. This is the log I get when I have brief connection show up in the Incoming Connections window. Ag, weird man.

Please help, I've been at this for weeks. I even had a good friend, who has successfully configured his s1 Tivo to call over PPP, come over yesterday, and he was totally stumped. We tried plugged the serial cable into his laptop and we connected no problem!

Travis


----------



## cactus46

Hi TravisBrownJohn,

Welcome to the serial-to-PPP bunch!  Maybe we can help?

Your modem log looks like it is trying to setup a second modem? Or your computer has a modem conflict. You should see similar garbage in the modem log that you saw in HyperTerminal.

Try checking for another modem log and disabling all com ports and devices that you don't need for the test. Then reboot the computer and make another Daily Call and attach another modem log.

Keep us posted and good luck!

John



TravisBrownJohn said:


> Ok, I wanted to do this on my own, but I'm stuck. I've checked, and double checked everything, but I must be missing something, cause I just can't get my Tivo to use Serial PPP to do a guided setup.
> 
> Here's my situation:
> -Windows XP SP2
> -Asus A7N8X Motherboard
> -SMC Barricade Router, Firewall OFF, direct WAN RJ-45 to ISP (Novus Telecom)
> -Dual Ethernet cards built into MB (one is disabled)
> -ICS is OFF
> -XP Firewall is OFF
> -ZoneAlarm firewall is OFF (I've tried turning it off too)
> -Tivo Series 1 Sony Svr-2000, Clear&DeleteEverything
> 
> I'll try to explain what I've done so far, it's late, so hopefully I won't forget anything important.
> 
> 1. Setup up PPP. 115200, 8N1, Flow Control off. Followed Otto's guide at ... well, can't post URLs yet, but I think we all know where to look for that....
> 
> Didn't setup the 'Incoming connection', so I could test the physical cabling with Hyperterminal.
> 
> 2. Tested PPP with Hyperterminal, everything seems to be ok. I get the ~ garbage and after about 40 seconds, the "User Request" string shows up, twice, and then the Tivo gives up.
> 
> So, now I have a working physical connection. That's good.
> 
> 5. Setup "Incoming connection", again following Otto's guide,
> set the connection to Static IP addressing.
> 
> At this point, when I attempt to do a guided setup, or a test call one of two things will happen:
> 1. The tivo will make no connection at all, timeout after about 60seconds, with the message (Failed.Service not answering)
> 2. The tivo will connect (connection displays in "Network Connections" window) to my PC briefly, less than 5 seconds, then disconnect. The tivo will then be 'stuck' in the test/setup call for 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Case 2 sounds like this from Otto's guide: "Tivo seems to connect to the XP box, but doesn't finish negotiating and doesn't get on the LAN (quick disconnect): You didn't check "Always allow directly connected devices..." in the incoming connections properties page."
> 
> I have checked this box over and over again, and I am sure that is not the problem.
> 
> Also, I find it very strange that the Tivo sometimes connects briefly, and sometimes doesn't appear to connect at all!
> 
> Anyway, if anyone has any advice, it would be much appreciated. I've tried everything I can think of, and I've hit a wall.
> 
> ........
> 
> I'm using static IP addressing.
> 
> I'll attach my modem log as well. This is the log I get when I have brief connection show up in the Incoming Connections window. Ag, weird man.
> 
> Please help, I've been at this for weeks. I even had a good friend, who has successfully configured his s1 Tivo to call over PPP, come over yesterday, and he was totally stumped. We tried plugged the serial cable into his laptop and we connected no problem!
> 
> Travis


----------



## TravisBrownJohn

cactus46 said:


> Hi TravisBrownJohn,
> 
> Welcome to the serial-to-PPP bunch!  Maybe we can help?
> 
> Your modem log looks like it is trying to setup a second modem? Or your computer has a modem conflict. You should see similar garbage in the modem log that you saw in HyperTerminal.
> 
> Try checking for another modem log and disabling all com ports and devices that you don't need for the test. Then reboot the computer and make another Daily Call and attach another modem log.
> 
> Keep us posted and good luck!
> 
> John


Interesting that you recommend disabling all com ports and devices that are not needed for the test. That's exactly what I did before I ran the test that produced this log.

After I got this log, I reran the test with DHCP addressing for the Incoming connection. I then got a log similar to the Hyperterminal text.

After that, I switched back to static addressing, tried another call, and got a log identical to the first one (the one I posted).

Anyway, I'll try to post more info soon.

Thanks for your help so far.

Travis

I'll give it another go tonight, and post a new log.


----------



## cactus46

Hi pearldriver,

From your modem log the serial communications look OK (we see the incoming data from the TiVo); Your changes to the mdmhayes file look OK. Is this a desktop or a notebook? Is the serial port built-in or is a USB to serial adapter?

What is the IP address of your computer? What static IP addresses to your give your setup? Your log looks like possibly a firewall obstacle.

Assuming everything else is OK, try disabling any unused modems and com ports not needed for a test. Try disabling your firewalls. Reboot your computer and try another Daily Call and you can PM another modem log to me if it still doesn't work.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



pearldriver said:


> oKay I am yet another Dumb A*&^ that can't seem to get this to work... Also one of those naste vonage customers. Router RT31p2, OS xp , Tivo Phillips dsr7000 Software 3.1.1e Homemade serial/db9 here is my modem log:
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Initializing modem.
> 05-31-2005 23:38:36.812 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - Initializing modem.
> 05-31-2005 23:42:52.859 - Waiting for a call.
> 05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: ~
> 05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 05-31-2005 23:44:01.140 - Unknown Response
> ......
> 
> 05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Connection established at 115200bps.
> 05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 05-31-2005 23:47:43.656 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 05-31-2005 23:48:13.656 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1174, Per/Sec: 38
> 05-31-2005 23:48:23.828 - Hanging up the modem.
> 05-31-2005 23:48:23.828 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - Initializing modem.
> 05-31-2005 23:48:25.828 - Waiting for a call.
> 
> Any help would be great


----------



## cactus46

Hi Travis,

You posted some interesting observations. I want back and looked at your Ipconfig list. What are you using the RAS for? Do you need it? I would try disabling it for a test. Serial/PPP doesn't need it.

When you said DHCP gave you a modem log more like HyperTerminal, I wondered what static IP addresses you might be using?

Looking forward to your next post. I think we are making progress.

John



TravisBrownJohn said:


> Interesting that you recommend disabling all com ports and devices that are not needed for the test. That's exactly what I did before I ran the test that produced this log.
> 
> After I got this log, I reran the test with DHCP addressing for the Incoming connection. I then got a log similar to the Hyperterminal text.
> 
> After that, I switched back to static addressing, tried another call, and got a log identical to the first one (the one I posted).
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to post more info soon.
> 
> Thanks for your help so far.
> 
> Travis
> 
> I'll give it another go tonight, and post a new log.


----------



## TravisBrownJohn

The RAS entry just appears in my ipconfig after I attempt to make a connection with my Tivo.
so,

-reboot PC
-run ipconfig /all
-no RAS entry
-run test call via Tivo
-run ipconfig /all
-RAS entry

I'm not doing anything specific to create the RAS...
I think the static IP address range I was using was something like 10.0.0.1-10.0.0.50
So, the IP for the RAS always corresponds to the static addresses I provide, or changes when I set to DHCP.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Travis,

We are making headway! One must use static IP addresses that the router can handle. In your case try 192.168.2.55 and 192.168.2.56. Just use two that's all it needs.

The IP addresses that we choose must get through the router's Subnet mask enabling the TiVo packets to reach the Internet. And the static IP addresses chosen must not conflict with any IP addresses handed out by the router to existing network equipment. Network address translation is then handled by the router.

Try this and post me a log if it doesn't work.

Good luck,

John



TravisBrownJohn said:


> The RAS entry just appears in my ipconfig after I attempt to make a connection with my Tivo.
> so,
> 
> -reboot PC
> -run ipconfig /all
> -no RAS entry
> -run test call via Tivo
> -run ipconfig /all
> -RAS entry
> 
> I'm not doing anything specific to create the RAS...
> I think the static IP address range I was using was something like 10.0.0.1-10.0.0.50
> So, the IP for the RAS always corresponds to the static addresses I provide, or changes when I set to DHCP.


----------



## TravisBrownJohn

ok, cool. 

Just out of curiousity, why can't the router handle a 10.0.0.x address?


----------



## cactus46

Your router is configured to handle 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.255. Any other IP address is doomed to failure. 



TravisBrownJohn said:


> ok, cool.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, why can't the router handle a 10.0.0.x address?


----------



## TravisBrownJohn

cactus46 said:


> Your router is configured to handle 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.255. Any other IP address is doomed to failure.


ok, I tried again with static addressing, range 192.168.2.55-56
No luck.... here is my modem log.


Code:


06-01-2005 23:45:42.109 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:42.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:45:42.109 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>}$}"}'}"}(}"<87>k~
06-01-2005 23:45:42.109 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Answering the call.
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: }
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: }
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: &<ff><ff>}$}"}'}"}(
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: }
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Recv: "<87>k~
06-01-2005 23:45:45.125 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:45.140 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-01-2005 23:45:45.140 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-01-2005 23:45:45.140 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:45:45.140 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:45:48.265 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000000
06-01-2005 23:45:48.265 - Hanging up the modem.
06-01-2005 23:45:48.265 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-01-2005 23:45:50.265 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-01-2005 23:45:50.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-01-2005 23:45:50.265 - Initializing modem.
06-01-2005 23:45:50.265 - Waiting for a call.
06-01-2005 23:45:51.281 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:51.281 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:45:51.281 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:45:51.281 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><02>8<02>
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Recv: <06>
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>9p~
06-01-2005 23:45:51.312 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:54.312 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:54.312 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:45:54.312 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:45:54.312 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:54.312 - Answering the call.
06-01-2005 23:45:54.328 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-01-2005 23:45:54.328 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-01-2005 23:45:54.328 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:45:54.328 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:45:57.343 - Hanging up the modem.
06-01-2005 23:45:57.343 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><02>8<02><06><00>-<0f><01>9p~
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Initializing modem.
06-01-2005 23:45:59.343 - Waiting for a call.
06-01-2005 23:46:00.375 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:00.375 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:00.375 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:46:00.375 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><02>8<02>
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Recv: <06>
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>9p~
06-01-2005 23:46:00.421 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:03.406 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:03.406 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:03.406 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:46:03.406 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:03.406 - Answering the call.
06-01-2005 23:46:03.421 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-01-2005 23:46:03.421 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-01-2005 23:46:03.421 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:46:03.421 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:46:03.453 - Hanging up the modem.
06-01-2005 23:46:03.453 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-01-2005 23:46:05.453 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-01-2005 23:46:05.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-01-2005 23:46:05.453 - Initializing modem.
06-01-2005 23:46:05.453 - Waiting for a call.
06-01-2005 23:46:06.437 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:06.437 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:06.437 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:46:06.437 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Recv: <80>!<01><02><00><DLE><03><06><c0><a8><02>8<02>
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Recv: <06>
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Recv: <00>-<0f><01>9p~
06-01-2005 23:46:06.484 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:09.468 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:09.468 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:09.468 - Recv: <80><fd><01><01><00><04><bc><11>~
06-01-2005 23:46:09.468 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:09.468 - Answering the call.
06-01-2005 23:46:09.484 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-01-2005 23:46:09.484 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-01-2005 23:46:09.484 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:46:09.484 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:46:09.531 - Hanging up the modem.
06-01-2005 23:46:09.531 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-01-2005 23:46:11.531 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-01-2005 23:46:11.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-01-2005 23:46:11.531 - Initializing modem.
06-01-2005 23:46:11.531 - Waiting for a call.
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}"} }0
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Recv: U
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Recv: ser requestS3
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:11.968 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}#} }0
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Answering the call.
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Recv: U
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Recv: ser requesty{
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Recv: ~
06-01-2005 23:46:14.984 - Unknown Response
06-01-2005 23:46:15.000 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-01-2005 23:46:15.000 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-01-2005 23:46:15.000 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-01-2005 23:46:15.000 - Data compression off or unknown.

and here's my ipconfig:


Code:


C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shatrav
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-4B-98-14
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.50
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
                                            192.168.2.2

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Internal RAS Server interface for di
al in clients
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.55
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Anything jumping out?

Thanks for your help so far.

Travis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Travis,

I'm really puzzled by your modem log! Since your cable is good, I suspect it is something in your computer? 

Do you have another XP or Windows 2000 computer around that you could set up serial/PPP to test with?

RAS is normal. The Remote Access Auto Connection Manager can be disabled but to make the serial/PPP connection, and Remote Access Connection Manager must be enabled.

I wish I had something more definitive for you.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## rmax

cactus46 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Keep the static IPs. Is the 'Guest' account turned on on Incoming Connection and allow devices like Palmtops checked? Check these things, make sure all other things not necessary for a test are disabled, reboot the computer, make a Daily Call, and post another modem log.
> 
> If you could set serial/PPP up on another computer and test serial/PPP that might be helpful, too.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


John,
I was able to borrow a laptop with windows xp and configured the modem, serial port, etc. Just as described on tivohelp.com. I set the ip's to .148 and .149 as you suggested and voila! it worked the first time out of the gate. :up: I went and got the tivo out of the bedroom and it to worked first time out of the gate. And to my surprise both tivo's got the 6.2 update as well.   
I just wanted to say thanks for your help. Now I have to figure out what is going on with my desktop computer that is not allowing it to connect. I plugged the laptop into the same router I had been using with the desktop. I did not even have to use DMZ.
I will leave that to fight another day.  I just wanted to let you know I did get it going with a different computer.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## cactus46

Hi Randy,

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you are able to see the way serial/PPP works. This has narrowed the scope now.

Good luck.

John



rmax said:


> John,
> I was able to borrow a laptop with windows xp and configured the modem, serial port, etc. Just as described on tivohelp.com. I set the ip's to .148 and .149 as you suggested and voila! it worked the first time out of the gate. :up: I went and got the tivo out of the bedroom and it to worked first time out of the gate. And to my surprise both tivo's got the 6.2 update as well.
> I just wanted to say thanks for your help. Now I have to figure out what is going on with my desktop computer that is not allowing it to connect. I plugged the laptop into the same router I had been using with the desktop. I did not even have to use DMZ.
> I will leave that to fight another day.  I just wanted to let you know I did get it going with a different computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


----------



## infoMonkey

I have a Series1 Philips TiVo, on which I'm trying to install and run TivoWebPlus so I can change some settings. It does not have a TiVoNET or TurboNET card, since I'll only be using TivoWeb occasionally. So, I'm trying to set up a persistent PPP connection that will allow me to access the TivoWeb interface from my computer. (I don't actually care for the moment about making the daily call via serial.)

I have hacked the TiVo successfully to the point where I can get a bash prompt over the serial connection (from a Mac OS X box using a serial-to-USB adapter...I have a Linux or Windows box handy too if that helps). I've followed the instructions at http://www.pineaus.com/HOWTO/Tivo-DSL-HOWTO.html to try and get a PPP connection running, but it hasn't worked. I got no errors configuring the Tivo. On the Mac I got some errors running pppd, but after copying and tweaking the /etc/ppp/options file from a Linux box was able to eliminate them. However, telnetting or pinging the TiVo didn't do anything. I tried the same thing on a Linux machine, and again got no errors but couldn't reach the TiVo. Running ifconfig on the TiVo yields only the localhost interface. I am out of ideas and can't find any further info.

Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## FewFrysShort

EDIT - a few hours and several asprin later:
Nevermind I got my connection to work again. I found out that if you update Zonealarm to 5.5 it thinks the Tivo is an untrusted network and blocks every packet. I hope someone comes up with a solution to this later but until then I will shutdown ZA when I need to download Tivo updates.

Thanks for all the advice about adding 2 commas (it actualy improved connection time for my Tivo - down from 3 minutes to only 1min10sec)

I will do some packet sniffing and see why ZA doesnt like Tivo packets (even if it is told that it is a trusted connection)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I need some help - as if that wasnt already apparent...

I have my XP box setup correctly (inf edited correctly, pnf deleted, reboot, incoming connection setup, test call run) then the problem hits.

hyperterminal shows that Tivo does make the "User Request" twice
after a restart of both tivo and my pc everytime I run call test it says "service unavailable"
I see it connect to the XP box. The IP range is correct and does exist on my NAT. It once worked 2 weeks ago and then stopped

Does anyone have a suggestion?

Current specs
Tivo is set to 115k connect
null modem cable is undamaged and is only 6 ft long (has worked for nearly a year)
XP box has firewall but it is set to accept incoming connection as a trusted network (was set like that almost a year ago)
And if it wasnt already apparent - my setup has worked for about a year without problem and this happens so I know that the setup is right for everything but something appears to be acting up.
When it dial the computer it connects but just sits there. Never gets far enough to negotiate.

If any other info is needed to diagnose plz tell me.


----------



## FewFrysShort

I have a question that I couldnt find an answer to.

If I setup a persistant connection on my Tivo, do I have to have my PC running all the time?
Is it safe to shutdown the PC without ill effects from Tivo?
Is/Can the connection be re-established when the PC turns back on?

Sounds like alot of trouble but I am thinking about adding tivoweb to my series1 but I dont want the PC on 24/7.

also can a series1 have its video extracted? I want to make a personal DVD library. (Just to reassure you, I do not copy/sell/lease/etc any of my DVDs I currently have.)


----------



## jptivo

Very good thread. Using all the bits of info posted I was able to troubleshoot my serial connection and get it working. Now both of my Tivos are running 6.2!

I was never getting past:

06-06-2005 13:45:45.125 Recv: ~
06-06-2005 13:45:45.125 Unknown Response

And I had checked, rechecked, edited, and re-edited my mdmhayes.inf file. I rebooted and rebooted...no luck. Here is what I learned in the end.

Any time you edit the mdmhayes.inf file, drop the ppp network connection AND drop the modem definition. Reboot and THEN add the modem back. It is at this point that it reads the mdmhayes.inf file that you edited. Then recreate the ppp network connection.

After that, it was smooth sailing for me.


----------



## magnus

I am trying to get PPP working and obviously am having some problems with it.

Here is what I have done:
Followed the guide to the letter
Started over several times just to be sure
Tried it on more than one computer
Tried DHCP and Static (Computer IP 192.168.1.121 , range to assign to tivo 125 and 126)
Turned of my software firewall on the computer
Linksys firewall still on

I do not see anything where it shows unknown user connected or anything like that in Network Connections. I do not see anything other than my computer when I try ipconfig. And when tivo finally comes back from connecting it says 'Failed, Service not answering'.

Here is a copy of recent modem log from a test call:

06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem inf section: M2700
06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - Initializing modem.
06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - Waiting for a call.
06-12-2005 13:31:56.921 - Recv: ~
06-12-2005 13:31:56.921 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-12-2005 13:31:57.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<cb><b8>@<e9>}'}"}(}"<b8><ee>~
06-12-2005 13:31:57.046 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: ~
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: &} } } 
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }%}&<cb><b8>
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: @
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: <e9>}'}"}(
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: "<b8><ee>~
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Answering the call.
06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-12-2005 13:32:29.921 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1140, Per/Sec: 37
06-12-2005 13:32:39.984 - Hanging up the modem.
06-12-2005 13:32:39.984 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - Initializing modem.
06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - Waiting for a call.
06-12-2005 13:33:14.562 - Passthrough On
06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Passthrough Off
06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Initializing modem.
06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Waiting for a call.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## agilityman

I installed a ppp serial connection and it dials out just fine. The problem is every few days my icon for incoming connections in Network Connections is gone and no connection can be made. If I go into New Connection Wizard and set up a new connection everything is back to normal, then in a few days it is gone again. Any ideas on what is causing this to happen?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## magnus

Any idea what 'loopback detected' is all about? I get that every once in a while when looking at test connection in hyperterminal.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Yes, my first post here. I'm glad I found this thread, as it saved me lots of time, money (I almost bought a PTVNet upgrade), and sanity.

My Samsung DirecTiVo worked with Vonage the day of the installation, but it didn't work for over a month after that. In order to get the 6.2 update, I moved my Vonage box downstairs and plugged the TiVo directly into it (I have an uplinked ethernet switch downstairs for my XBox and home theater PC). After much trial and error (trying several different dial-in numbers with different area codes), I finally got it to connect consistently enough to get the update. After that, I moved the Vonage box back upstairs, and the TiVo couldn't make the daily call again (it must have something to do with the distance from the Vonage box to the TiVo going through the house wiring).

Yesterday, I went to RadioShack and bought a length of audio cable (stereo 1/8" plugs), a DB-9 crimp connector, and a metal hood for the connector. I cut one end of the cable off and connected the bare wires to pins 2, 3, and 5 on the DB-9 connector (the pin numbers are stamped on both sides of the plug, which made it easier, once I figured that out ). I followed the directions elsewhere about the mdmhayes files and got it to _almost_ work with my laptop (I got the two to "talk," but not complete a call). I figured that was good enough (made sure the cable worked), so I connected the cable to my home theater PC. It didn't work at all! After hours of frustration, I restored a Norton Ghost image onto the PC and started again from scratch. I finally got the TiVo and PC to talk, but couldn't get the TiVo to complete a call. I tried changing the port speed to 9600, but that didn't help at all (took longer for itself to figure out that it wasn't going to work).

After some quality time with Google, I found this thread (I had read others on this board previously). In the end, here is what worked:

1) Moved port speed back to 115200

2) Set a static IP address range; I used 10.0.0.15 - 10.0.0.16, as those are outside my router's DHCP range (yes, my IP range is different, not 192.168.x.x)

3) Confirmed mdmhayes.inf lines and deleted mdmhayes.pnf _again_

4) Rebooted and...

The negotiation step only took a couple of seconds! After the test call, I made a daily call, and the whole process (including the update) was done in a little over a minute.

Thanks to all who provided the above information!

FYI, I didn't use HyperTerminal at all.


----------



## magnus

Here is another copy of my log. Maybe someone can tell me if they see a problem with it. I've been at this for days, tried hyperterminal and from what I can tell it should be working. I did find where ICS was on my computer, so I uninstalled the component. I've tried disabling wpa, making sure the static ips had port forwarding, heck i even tried giving my pc a static ip as well.

I even tried direct connection to the router (no wireless) and that did not work either.

All i get is 'Failed. Service not answering' , i do not see anything in the network connections or any other values than for my pc when i do ipconfig.

Anyone have suggestions to try? Thanks.

06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: ~
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }!} }4}"
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: &} } } 
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }%}&@<a6>
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: 8
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }1}'}"}
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: (
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }"}!<90>~
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: ~
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: &} } } 
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }%}&@<a6>
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Answering the call.
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: 8
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }1}'}"}
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: (
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Recv: }"}!<90>~
06-14-2005 22:21:31.171 - Unknown Response
06-14-2005 22:21:31.187 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-14-2005 22:21:31.187 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-14-2005 22:21:31.187 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-14-2005 22:21:31.187 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-14-2005 22:22:01.187 - Read: Total: 470, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1158, Per/Sec: 38
06-14-2005 22:22:11.187 - Hanging up the modem.
06-14-2005 22:22:11.187 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-14-2005 22:22:13.187 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-14-2005 22:22:13.187 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2005 22:22:13.187 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2005 22:22:13.187 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2005 22:27:52.125 - Passthrough On
06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Passthrough Off
06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Waiting for a call.



magnus said:


> I am trying to get PPP working and obviously am having some problems with it.
> 
> Here is what I have done:
> Followed the guide to the letter
> Started over several times just to be sure
> Tried it on more than one computer
> Tried DHCP and Static (Computer IP 192.168.1.121 , range to assign to tivo 125 and 126)
> Turned of my software firewall on the computer
> Linksys firewall still on
> 
> I do not see anything where it shows unknown user connected or anything like that in Network Connections. I do not see anything other than my computer when I try ipconfig. And when tivo finally comes back from connecting it says 'Failed, Service not answering'.
> 
> Here is a copy of recent modem log from a test call:
> 
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.828 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - Initializing modem.
> 06-12-2005 13:27:20.875 - Waiting for a call.
> 06-12-2005 13:31:56.921 - Recv: ~
> 06-12-2005 13:31:56.921 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 06-12-2005 13:31:57.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<cb><b8>@<e9>}'}"}(}"<b8><ee>~
> 06-12-2005 13:31:57.046 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: ~
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: !} }4}"
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: &} } }
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }%}&<cb><b8>
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: @
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: <e9>}'}"}(
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: }
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Recv: "<b8><ee>~
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Unknown Response
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.906 - Answering the call.
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Connection established at 115200bps.
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 06-12-2005 13:31:59.921 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 06-12-2005 13:32:29.921 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1140, Per/Sec: 37
> 06-12-2005 13:32:39.984 - Hanging up the modem.
> 06-12-2005 13:32:39.984 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - Initializing modem.
> 06-12-2005 13:32:41.984 - Waiting for a call.
> 06-12-2005 13:33:14.562 - Passthrough On
> 06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Passthrough Off
> 06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Initializing modem.
> 06-12-2005 13:33:24.578 - Waiting for a call.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Magnus,

Are you using a desktop or notebook? Are you using a USB-to-serial adapter cable or a normal computer serial port (RS232)?

Almost everything in your log looks good but the indication I get that your setup is not communicating are the following lines from your log:

06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: ~
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! <<< This indicates the call will not complete.

06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response

From an old working log of mine:

06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: ~
06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: <ff> <<< usually indicates a working setup
06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Unknown Response
06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!
06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Unknown Response

I've seen these failure-to-complete logs from firewalls, non-functional USB-serial adapters, etc. Also, it is conceivable to have a hardware or application conflict on the computer.

Keep us posted.

John



magnus said:


> Here is another copy of my log. Maybe someone can tell me if they see a problem with it. I've been at this for days, tried hyperterminal and from what I can tell it should be working. I did find where ICS was on my computer, so I uninstalled the component. I've tried disabling wpa, making sure the static ips had port forwarding, heck i even tried giving my pc a static ip as well.
> 
> I even tried direct connection to the router (no wireless) and that did not work either.
> 
> All i get is 'Failed. Service not answering' , i do not see anything in the network connections or any other values than for my pc when i do ipconfig.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions to try? Thanks.
> 
> 06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - Initializing modem.
> 06-14-2005 22:01:07.968 - Waiting for a call.
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: ~
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }!} }4}"
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: }
> ...... [deleted]
> 06-14-2005 22:27:52.125 - Passthrough On
> 06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Passthrough Off
> 06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Initializing modem.
> 06-14-2005 22:28:02.125 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for your note getting serial/PPP working, Yog-Sothoth. You were persistent in getting this to work. And if one can read the modem log, one really doesn't need HyperTerminal to verify the serial connection.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> Yes, my first post here. I'm glad I found this thread, as it saved me lots of time, money (I almost bought a PTVNet upgrade), and sanity.
> 
> My Samsung DirecTiVo worked with Vonage the day of the installation, but it didn't work for over a month after that. In order to get the 6.2 update, I moved my Vonage box downstairs and plugged the TiVo directly into it (I have an uplinked ethernet switch downstairs for my XBox and home theater PC). After much trial and error (trying several different dial-in numbers with different area codes), I finally got it to connect consistently enough to get the update. After that, I moved the Vonage box back upstairs, and the TiVo couldn't make the daily call again (it must have something to do with the distance from the Vonage box to the TiVo going through the house wiring).
> 
> Yesterday, I went to RadioShack and bought a length of audio cable (stereo 1/8" plugs), a DB-9 crimp connector, and a metal hood for the connector. I cut one end of the cable off and connected the bare wires to pins 2, 3, and 5 on the DB-9 connector (the pin numbers are stamped on both sides of the plug, which made it easier, once I figured that out ). I followed the directions elsewhere about the mdmhayes files and got it to _almost_ work with my laptop (I got the two to "talk," but not complete a call). I figured that was good enough (made sure the cable worked), so I connected the cable to my home theater PC. It didn't work at all! After hours of frustration, I restored a Norton Ghost image onto the PC and started again from scratch. I finally got the TiVo and PC to talk, but couldn't get the TiVo to complete a call. I tried changing the port speed to 9600, but that didn't help at all (took longer for itself to figure out that it wasn't going to work).
> 
> After some quality time with Google, I found this thread (I had read others on this board previously). In the end, here is what worked:
> 
> 1) Moved port speed back to 115200
> 
> 2) Set a static IP address range; I used 10.0.0.15 - 10.0.0.16, as those are outside my router's DHCP range (yes, my IP range is different, not 192.168.x.x)
> 
> 3) Confirmed mdmhayes.inf lines and deleted mdmhayes.pnf _again_
> 
> 4) Rebooted and...
> 
> The negotiation step only took a couple of seconds! After the test call, I made a daily call, and the whole process (including the update) was done in a little over a minute.
> 
> Thanks to all who provided the above information!
> 
> FYI, I didn't use HyperTerminal at all.


----------



## cactus46

What kind of setup do you have--notebook, desktop? What kind of a serial port are you using--normal com port or a USB-serial adapter? In the Device Manager what does it show under Modems before you re-do the Incoming Connection?

Anything else trying to use the same hardware? Are there any hardware conflicts?

Keep us posted.

John



agilityman said:


> I installed a ppp serial connection and it dials out just fine. The problem is every few days my icon for incoming connections in Network Connections is gone and no connection can be made. If I go into New Connection Wizard and set up a new connection everything is back to normal, then in a few days it is gone again. Any ideas on what is causing this to happen?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## magnus

Hi John,

I am trying from a desktop machine running XP Pro (also, tried from another desktop running XP home, but that did not work either). The cable is homemade variety from radioshack (anything to suggest that it's not working?). I am not using usb-to-serial. I have tried re-booting the XP box and tivo several times.

I have macafee securty center and have turned off the whole suite. I have disabled the old modem card, a firewire card, the other com port (yep, i even tried using that com port instead), and the parallel port on my pc to make sure there are no conflicts.

nothing seems to work.



cactus46 said:


> Hi Magnus,
> 
> Are you using a desktop or notebook? Are you using a USB-to-serial adapter cable or a normal computer serial port (RS232)?
> 
> Almost everything in your log looks good but the indication I get that your setup is not communicating are the following lines from your log:
> 
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: ~
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! <<< This indicates the call will not complete.
> 
> 06-14-2005 22:21:28.171 - Unknown Response
> 
> From an old working log of mine:
> 
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: ~
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: <ff> <<< usually indicates a working setup
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Unknown Response
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!
> 06-02-2005 14:21:22.994 - Unknown Response
> 
> I've seen these failure-to-complete logs from firewalls, non-functional USB-serial adapters, etc. Also, it is conceivable to have a hardware or application conflict on the computer.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Magnus,

For some unknown reason the TiVo communicates with the pc but doesn't communicate from the PC via the Internet to the 'mother ship'.

First, try disabling the firewall in the router for a test call and a Daily Call. Use static IP addresses for the test--suggesting 192.168.1.191 and 192.168.1.192. DHCP seldom works. And try disabling the built-in Windows firewall for the test.

Try this and post another modem log after the test.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> I have macafee securty center and have turned off the whole suite.


Are you sure XP's firewall is disabled?

Here is a section of my WallWatcher (a program that monitors traffic in and out of my Linksys WRT54GS) log from when I made a daily call:

_2005/06/15	00:40:19.13	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1024
2005/06/15	00:40:20.01	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1025
2005/06/15	00:40:20.47	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1026
2005/06/15	00:40:22.23	O	tcp	204.176.49.7 80	10.0.0.16	1027
2005/06/15	00:40:22.72	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1028
2005/06/15	00:40:23.14	O	tcp	204.176.49.9 80	10.0.0.16	1029
2005/06/15	00:40:26.08	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1030
2005/06/15	00:40:26.63	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1031
2005/06/15	00:40:27.00	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1032
2005/06/15	00:40:27.55	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1033
2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1026
2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1027_

_10.0.0.16_ is the second IP I have set for the Incoming Connection under Network Places; I use the range _10.0.0.15 - 10.0.0.16_. _10.0.0.15_ seems to always be pingable in Windows (even from another computer), while _.16_ doesn't respond (you may have to "catch it" at just the right time).

[EDIT]

I set my router to constantly ping _10.0.0.16_, and it finally succeeded when the the Incoming Connection icon showed up in my System Tray (I did a manual daily call):

_64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=57 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=58 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=59 ttl=63 time=20.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=60 ttl=63 time=20.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=61 ttl=63 time=72.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=62 ttl=63 time=18.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=63 ttl=63 time=18.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=64 ttl=63 time=27.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=65 ttl=63 time=27.1 ms_


----------



## magnus

Here is the new log>

06-15-2005 20:36:35.250 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.250 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.250 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.250 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-15-2005 20:36:35.437 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
06-15-2005 20:36:35.453 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
06-15-2005 20:36:35.453 - Modem inf section: M2700
06-15-2005 20:36:35.453 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
06-15-2005 20:36:35.515 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-15-2005 20:36:35.531 - Initializing modem.
06-15-2005 20:36:35.531 - Waiting for a call.
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: ~
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: &} } } 
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: }%}&<a1>}
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: %
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: <ee>i}'}"}
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: (
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Recv: }"GV~
06-15-2005 20:50:04.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: ~
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: &} } } 
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: }%}&<a1>}
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Answering the call.
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: %
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: <ee>i}'}"}
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: (
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Recv: }"GV~
06-15-2005 20:50:07.953 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:50:07.968 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-15-2005 20:50:07.968 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-15-2005 20:50:07.968 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-15-2005 20:50:07.968 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-15-2005 20:50:37.968 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1157, Per/Sec: 38
06-15-2005 20:50:48.000 - Hanging up the modem.
06-15-2005 20:50:48.000 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-15-2005 20:50:50.000 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-15-2005 20:50:50.000 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-15-2005 20:50:50.000 - Initializing modem.
06-15-2005 20:50:50.000 - Waiting for a call.
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: ~
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: &} } } 
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: }%}&<be><c6>
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: B
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: x}'}"}(
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Recv: "<ca>[~
06-15-2005 20:51:44.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: ~
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: !} }4}"
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Answering the call.
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Recv: &} } } 
06-15-2005 20:51:47.453 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: }%}&<be><c6>
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: B
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: x}'}"}(
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: }
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Recv: "<ca>[~
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Unknown Response
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-15-2005 20:51:47.468 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-15-2005 20:52:17.468 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1160, Per/Sec: 38
06-15-2005 20:52:27.468 - Hanging up the modem.
06-15-2005 20:52:27.468 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-15-2005 20:52:29.468 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-15-2005 20:52:29.468 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-15-2005 20:52:29.468 - Initializing modem.
06-15-2005 20:52:29.468 - Waiting for a call.
06-15-2005 20:53:42.921 - Passthrough On
06-15-2005 20:53:52.921 - Passthrough Off
06-15-2005 20:53:52.921 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-15-2005 20:53:52.921 - Initializing modem.
06-15-2005 20:53:52.921 - Waiting for a call.



cactus46 said:


> Hi Magnus,
> 
> For some unknown reason the TiVo communicates with the pc but doesn't communicate from the PC via the Internet to the 'mother ship'.
> 
> First, try disabling the firewall in the router for a test call and a Daily Call. Use static IP addresses for the test--suggesting 192.168.1.191 and 192.168.1.192. DHCP seldom works. And try disabling the built-in Windows firewall for the test.
> 
> Try this and post another modem log after the test.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## magnus

Thanks, I'll look into that. I found where ICS was on my machine and did not think it was (so, it's possible i guess). But wouldn't windows firewall show up on my active connection to my lan, when I right-click it?



Yog-Sothoth said:


> Are you sure XP's firewall is disabled?
> 
> Here is a section of my WallWatcher (a program that monitors traffic in and out of my Linksys WRT54GS) log from when I made a daily call:
> 
> _2005/06/15	00:40:19.13	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1024
> 2005/06/15	00:40:20.01	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1025
> 2005/06/15	00:40:20.47	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1026
> 2005/06/15	00:40:22.23	O	tcp	204.176.49.7 80	10.0.0.16	1027
> 2005/06/15	00:40:22.72	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1028
> 2005/06/15	00:40:23.14	O	tcp	204.176.49.9 80	10.0.0.16	1029
> 2005/06/15	00:40:26.08	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1030
> 2005/06/15	00:40:26.63	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1031
> 2005/06/15	00:40:27.00	O	tcp	204.176.49.13 8080	10.0.0.16	1032
> 2005/06/15	00:40:27.55	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1033
> 2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1026
> 2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1027_
> 
> _10.0.0.16_ is the second IP I have set for the Incoming Connection under Network Places; I use the range _10.0.0.15 - 10.0.0.16_. _10.0.0.15_ seems to always be pingable in Windows (even from another computer), while _.16_ doesn't respond (you may have to "catch it" at just the right time).
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> I set my router to constantly ping _10.0.0.16_, and it finally succeeded when the the Incoming Connection icon showed up in my System Tray (I did a manual daily call):
> 
> _64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=57 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=58 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=59 ttl=63 time=20.8 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=60 ttl=63 time=20.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=61 ttl=63 time=72.6 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=62 ttl=63 time=18.7 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=63 ttl=63 time=18.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=64 ttl=63 time=27.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=65 ttl=63 time=27.1 ms_


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> But wouldn't windows firewall show up on my active connection to my lan, when I right-click it?


Start Menu > Settings > Control Panel > Windows Firewall


----------



## cactus46

Hi magnus,

In addition to Yog-Sothoth's approach you can access your Windows Firewall settings from the Network Connections page in the right-hand side under "Change Windows Firewall settings".

You can actually set the Windows Firewall setting directly from right-clicking on a LAN connection but it is several menus deep and not as simple to approach in my opinion.

Are we making progress? Keep us posted.

John



magnus said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that. I found where ICS was on my machine and did not think it was (so, it's possible i guess). But wouldn't windows firewall show up on my active connection to my lan, when I right-click it?


----------



## cactus46

Yog-Sothoth,

WallWatcher looks like a handy program for monitoring what is happening at the router! Do most LinkSys routers ship with this application?

It looks like it would be a pretty good indicator if a TiVo were communication with 'the mother ship' through the router.

Thanks for sharing this.

John



Yog-Sothoth said:


> Are you sure XP's firewall is disabled?
> 
> Here is a section of my WallWatcher (a program that monitors traffic in and out of my Linksys WRT54GS) log from when I made a daily call:
> 
> _2005/06/15	00:40:19.13	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1024
> 2005/06/15	00:40:20.01	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1025
> 2005/06/15	00:40:20.47	O	tcp	204.176.49.2 80	10.0.0.16	1026
> ......
> 2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1026
> 2005/06/15	00:40:47.72	I	udp	220.175.8.56 34052	69.171.x.x	1027_
> 
> _10.0.0.16_ is the second IP I have set for the Incoming Connection under Network Places; I use the range _10.0.0.15 - 10.0.0.16_. _10.0.0.15_ seems to always be pingable in Windows (even from another computer), while _.16_ doesn't respond (you may have to "catch it" at just the right time).
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> I set my router to constantly ping _10.0.0.16_, and it finally succeeded when the the Incoming Connection icon showed up in my System Tray (I did a manual daily call):
> 
> _64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=57 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=58 ttl=63 time=21.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=59 ttl=63 time=20.8 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=60 ttl=63 time=20.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=61 ttl=63 time=72.6 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=62 ttl=63 time=18.7 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=63 ttl=63 time=18.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=64 ttl=63 time=27.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.16: icmp_seq=65 ttl=63 time=27.1 ms_


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Do most LinkSys routers ship with this application?


http://www.wallwatcher.com/

If you have a Linksys WRT54G(S), you need to put either HyperWRT or a Sveasoft firmware on it for this to work. After doing so, copy/paste this into the Startup Script section:

sleep 2
/sbin/klogd
/sbin/syslogd -R 10.0.0.4
echo "#!/bin/sh" > /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "while true" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "/usr/bin/killall -9 klogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "/usr/bin/killall -9 syslogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "sleep 1" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "/sbin/syslogd -R 10.0.0.4" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "/sbin/klogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "sleep 960" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
echo "done" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
chmod 700 /tmp/loggit.sh
/tmp/loggit.sh &

Replace _10.0.0.4_ in both instances with the LAN IP of the computer running WallWatcher.

Place this into the Firewall Script section:

/usr/sbin/iptables -R INPUT 7 -j logdrop
/usr/sbin/iptables -R INPUT 1 -j logdrop -m state --state INVALID


----------



## magnus

That is very good advice, I can see that it would be very useful. I did look that up about Sveasoft and updating the firmware to see the logging (apparently, linksys comes stock with only log of last few attempts in the web interface).

Anyway, I did get it working today. Apparently it was a *faulty serial cable*. I plugged in the new cable turned off the software firewall and I made the test call with no problem. Then the daily call was made with no problem either. Now, my tivo is running *6.2*.

My plan was to go to radioshack and buy all the parts and try to make my own. I also purchased a cable from 9thTee just to have for future use.

Any I bought the following parts, to create the cable:

This is what you will need from your local Radio Shack:

9-Position Female Solder D-Sub Connector - Cat# 276-1538

6ft Shielded Extension Cable (1/8") - Cat# 42-2387

9-Position D-Sub Hood - Cat# 276-1539 (Optional)

Cut one end off the cable and solder the following:

Red Wire (Tip) -> Pin2
Black Wire (Ring) -> Pin3
Silver Wire (Sleeve) -> Pin5

Here's a link to the information I used to make the cable, so maybe I missed something who knows.... but the 9thTee cable works like a champ.

I looked over the cable I made and all appears to be right according to the instructions.

d e a l d a t b a s e forum site so you'll have to remove the spaces.

http://d e a l d a t b a s e/forum/printthread.php?t=9724

Thanks for helping maybe this post will help someone else that's having problems.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> http://www.wallwatcher.com/
> 
> If you have a Linksys WRT54G(S), you need to put either HyperWRT or a Sveasoft firmware on it for this to work. After doing so, copy/paste this into the Startup Script section:
> 
> sleep 2
> /sbin/klogd
> /sbin/syslogd -R 10.0.0.4
> echo "#!/bin/sh" > /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "while true" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "/usr/bin/killall -9 klogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "/usr/bin/killall -9 syslogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "sleep 1" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "/sbin/syslogd -R 10.0.0.4" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "/sbin/klogd" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "sleep 960" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> echo "done" >> /tmp/loggit.sh
> chmod 700 /tmp/loggit.sh
> /tmp/loggit.sh &
> 
> Replace _10.0.0.4_ in both instances with the LAN IP of the computer running WallWatcher.
> 
> Place this into the Firewall Script section:
> 
> /usr/sbin/iptables -R INPUT 7 -j logdrop
> /usr/sbin/iptables -R INPUT 1 -j logdrop -m state --state INVALID


----------



## agilityman

Thanks John for the reply. I have a Dell PC 2.4 ghz, XP. Use normal com port. Device manager shows the modem even when there is no icon in Network Connections. No hardware conflicts. 

I've noticed that the icon for inoming connections dissapears in Network Connections when I reboot. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Red Wire (Tip) -> Pin2
> Black Wire (Ring) -> Pin3
> Silver Wire (Sleeve) -> Pin5


That is the pinout for a straight-through cable. Swap the tip and ring connections for a direct connection between TiVo and computer. I posted this elsewhere in this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=244628 .


----------



## magnus

That could have saved me a lot of hassle. This might be a dumb question but.... i'll ask anyway. What is the straight-through cable connection for? Is it used when you want to use bash or something? Thanks for the info.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> That is the pinout for a straight-through cable. Swap the tip and ring connections for a direct connection between TiVo and computer. I posted this elsewhere in this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=244628 .


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> What is the straight-through cable connection for?


That would be used to connect the TiVo to something such as a modem. It works the same with ethernet cables - to connect a computer to a hub, switch, or cable modem, a straight-through cable is used, but to connect two computers directly, a crossover cable is used.

The following is from this page:

There are only three wires to worry about: RX, TX, and GND. You don't even need to bother wiring the rest of the pins. On the TiVo side, the mini-stereo (TRS mini-plug) connector is wired like this:

Tip to Pin 3 (TX)
Ring to Pin 2 (RX)
Sleeve to Pin 5 (GND)

If you make your own wire, you'll want to _*swap RX and TX on one of the ends (make Pin 2 TX and Pin 3 RX)*_ so you won't need a null-modem adapter.

To sum all that up, you can't connect one computer's transmit to another computer's transmit; the same goes for the receive.



> I did look that up about Sveasoft and updating the firmware to see the logging


For the least chance of "bricking" your router, I recommend you use HyperWRT instead.


----------



## cactus46

Hi agilityman,

If the modem is there, then your Incoming Connection is probably intact. My Incoming Connections disappear after a reboot until another TiVo call is initiated and my "Communications cable between two computers" is still in my Device Manager under Modems.

In my case I have a second firewall program I have to disable to make the connection work but it always works when I disable the Kerio Personal Firewall. I haven't taken the time to configure the Kerio firewall.

Are you sure your TiVo won't make a connection after a reboot? I am interested in hearing more. It seems strange that you would have to re-do your Incoming Connection/modem.

Keep us posted.

John



agilityman said:


> Thanks John for the reply. I have a Dell PC 2.4 ghz, XP. Use normal com port. Device manager shows the modem even when there is no icon in Network Connections. No hardware conflicts.
> 
> I've noticed that the icon for inoming connections dissapears in Network Connections when I reboot.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## cactus46

Yog-Sothoth,

Thanks for your valuable input in this thread! I know with all of the great input that we will be able to help the TiVo Community on their road to serial/PPP connections.

And I know there are others in the TC who could add their thoughts, too. And thanks in advance!

John



Yog-Sothoth said:


> That is the pinout for a straight-through cable. Swap the tip and ring connections for a direct connection between TiVo and computer. I posted this elsewhere in this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=244628 .


----------



## cactus46

Hi magnus,

I'm happy to read of your persistence in finding the resolution to your problem! And perhaps it will help someone to the resolution of their problem, too.

Happy TiVoing with serial/PPP!

John



magnus said:


> That is very good advice, I can see that it would be very useful. I did look that up about Sveasoft and updating the firmware to see the logging (apparently, linksys comes stock with only log of last few attempts in the web interface).
> 
> Anyway, I did get it working today. Apparently it was a *faulty serial cable*. I plugged in the new cable turned off the software firewall and I made the test call with no problem. Then the daily call was made with no problem either. Now, my tivo is running *6.2*.
> 
> My plan was to go to radioshack and buy all the parts and try to make my own. I also purchased a cable from 9thTee just to have for future use.
> 
> Any I bought the following parts, to create the cable:
> 
> This is what you will need from your local Radio Shack:
> 
> 9-Position Female Solder D-Sub Connector - Cat# 276-1538
> 
> 6ft Shielded Extension Cable (1/8") - Cat# 42-2387
> 
> 9-Position D-Sub Hood - Cat# 276-1539 (Optional)
> 
> Cut one end off the cable and solder the following:
> 
> Red Wire (Tip) -> Pin2
> Black Wire (Ring) -> Pin3
> Silver Wire (Sleeve) -> Pin5
> 
> Here's a link to the information I used to make the cable, so maybe I missed something who knows.... but the 9thTee cable works like a champ.
> 
> I looked over the cable I made and all appears to be right according to the instructions.
> 
> d e a l d a t b a s e forum site so you'll have to remove the spaces.
> 
> http://d e a l d a t b a s e/forum/printthread.php?t=9724
> 
> Thanks for helping maybe this post will help someone else that's having problems.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

I just confirmed that XP's built-in firewall _in no way_ affects whether your TiVo can communicate with your PC's serial port.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

For Windows 2000 users:

http://www.wown.com/j_helmig/wxpdccsr.htm (XP instructions same for 2000)

http://ras2k.has.it/

Make sure "Communications cable..." is selected on that the Guest account is checked.

I don't have any computers running 2000, so that should help with the setup for that OS.


----------



## cactus46

It is the same with my Windows XP Firewall. But settings may vary? So I usually recommend disabling all firewalls for a Test/Daily Call. And to re-enable them after a test passes.

I appreciate the results. Thanks for your note.

John



Yog-Sothoth said:


> I just confirmed that XP's built-in firewall _in no way_ affects whether your TiVo can communicate with your PC's serial port.


----------



## agilityman

Hi John-

Nope, the Tivo won't make a connection after a reboot. I just tried and then checked the modem log and there was an error message that it couldn't connect. I also disabled my firewall, but that didn't help either. No big deal, I'll just have to set up my incoming connection again after I reboot...unless you have any other ideas. Probably like most people in this forum, I am generally obsessed with getting stuff to run just right. However, if we are at a dead end, then so be it.

Thanks for your help.
George



cactus46 said:


> Hi agilityman,
> 
> Are you sure your TiVo won't make a connection after a reboot? I am interested in hearing more. It seems strange that you would have to re-do your Incoming Connection/modem.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## shufflesmike

I had the same problem but found that if I boot up with the wire plugged in, then when tivo called the connection went through.


----------



## agilityman

shufflesmike said:


> I had the same problem but found that if I boot up with the wire plugged in, then when tivo called the connection went through.


Thanks, but my wire *is* plugged in when I boot up.


----------



## cactus46

Hi George,

I don't know what my be causing the problem right now but if you leave the computer on you shouldn't have this problem. 

Do you have another computer around that you could try your serial/PPP on? Other than that I have no better ideas right now but stay tuned; someone may come in with a better workable solution.

Keep us posted.

John



agilityman said:


> Hi John-
> 
> Nope, the Tivo won't make a connection after a reboot. I just tried and then checked the modem log and there was an error message that it couldn't connect. I also disabled my firewall, but that didn't help either. No big deal, I'll just have to set up my incoming connection again after I reboot...unless you have any other ideas. Probably like most people in this forum, I am generally obsessed with getting stuff to run just right. However, if we are at a dead end, then so be it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> George


----------



## bubba_tx

I have followed all of the instructions found on this (and other) googled sites. I have recreated the connection multiple times and still can't seem to get this to work. 

I belive I am hung up at the inf changes because when examing the modem_log it still says UNKNOWN RESPONSE instead of Interpreted Response: Ring.

I noticed that one post made reference to the mdmhayes.pnf being the compiled version of the inf file. My assumption would be that when I restart after modifying the inf and deleting the pnf that the pnf file would be recreated. However, I never do get a pnf file again.

Am I missing something or is something not happening? Any assistance is appreciated...really needing 6.2 to get rid of these horrible lags in menu navigation...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cactus46

This may be the culprit in your case? From another post in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2831490&&#post2831490

Look at item #2 in that post. Could this be your problem?

The mdmhayes.pnf file is re-created after the modem is setup.

Keep us posted.

John



bubba_tx said:


> I have followed all of the instructions found on this (and other) googled sites. I have recreated the connection multiple times and still can't seem to get this to work.
> 
> I belive I am hung up at the inf changes because when examing the modem_log it still says UNKNOWN RESPONSE instead of Interpreted Response: Ring.
> 
> I noticed that one post made reference to the mdmhayes.pnf being the compiled version of the inf file. My assumption would be that when I restart after modifying the inf and deleting the pnf that the pnf file would be recreated. However, I never do get a pnf file again.
> 
> Am I missing something or is something not happening? Any assistance is appreciated...really needing 6.2 to get rid of these horrible lags in menu navigation...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubba_tx

John,

I'm going to name my first born child after you...really! (ok, ok, so my grandfather's name is also John, but it works out well).

After becoming frustrated with this after several days, I met with success (6.2 has been achieved).

The part that was missing was that the pnf file was not getting regenerated. Apparently there is a bad version of the mdmhayes.inf modifications running around the 'net and those are the ones I had used originally. When I found the correct version, I plugged those in and restarted. The problem was that I did NOT recreate the "modem", thus it never created the new pnf file. Once you pointed me to that little fact, I realized the error of my ways.

I guess this is what my mom meant when she told me not to take shortcuts in life.

Anyway, for all those struggling out there...keep at it, there's value to just starting over from scratch (it would have helped me). On the other notes, I used a range of 2 ip addresses, 115200 as the speed, and I used the cable from Tivo, a RS Null Modem adapter, and a Belkin Gender Changer.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## scarfa21

Ok, i have read this thread, and i have a noob question. I was able to get my tivo and pc communicating, but it hangs at negotiation, like most of us here. My question is this. Do i need a router for this whole thing to work. Im currently using a motorola cable modem and im not sure if it will allow multiple ip addresses?

thanks in advance
Kevin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Kevin,

Yes, a router is the simple approach. There are other ways to do network address translation but again a router simplifies the process. Once you get a router assign two IP addresses that will make it through the network mask.

If your computer is assigned an address of 192.168.1.10, then my suggestion would be assign the two static IP addresses of 192.168.1.25 and 192.168.1.26. So see the addresses that are handed out by the router and assign your static IP addresses accordingly.

Also, you may have to clone your computer's MAC address into the router for it to be recognized by you ISP. Some ISPs require this and it is easy to do with most routers.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



scarfa21 said:


> Ok, i have read this thread, and i have a noob question. I was able to get my tivo and pc communicating, but it hangs at negotiation, like most of us here. My question is this. Do i need a router for this whole thing to work. Im currently using a motorola cable modem and im not sure if it will allow multiple ip addresses?
> 
> thanks in advance
> Kevin


----------



## scarfa21

great, thanks for the quick response.

Kevin


----------



## scarfa21

I got my router hooked up tonight, and everything is fine now, just had to play around with the ip ranges a bit, and set the flow controll to none. Thats important as i forgot and couldent even get a negotiation.

Thanks for all the help here!!!

Kevin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Kevin,

Congratulations on getting serial/PPP running so painlessly. And we appreciate your posting your results.

Happy TiVoing. 

John



scarfa21 said:


> I got my router hooked up tonight, and everything is fine now, just had to play around with the ip ranges a bit, and set the flow controll to none. Thats important as i forgot and couldent even get a negotiation.
> 
> Thanks for all the help here!!!
> 
> Kevin


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for the kind words and the update on your success! I'm happy that we were able to help.

Happy TiVoing! 

John



bubba_tx said:


> John,
> 
> I'm going to name my first born child after you...really! (ok, ok, so my grandfather's name is also John, but it works out well).
> 
> After becoming frustrated with this after several days, I met with success (6.2 has been achieved).
> 
> The part that was missing was that the pnf file was not getting regenerated. Apparently there is a bad version of the mdmhayes.inf modifications running around the 'net and those are the ones I had used originally. When I found the correct version, I plugged those in and restarted. The problem was that I did NOT recreate the "modem", thus it never created the new pnf file. Once you pointed me to that little fact, I realized the error of my ways.
> 
> I guess this is what my mom meant when she told me not to take shortcuts in life.
> 
> Anyway, for all those struggling out there...keep at it, there's value to just starting over from scratch (it would have helped me). On the other notes, I used a range of 2 ip addresses, 115200 as the speed, and I used the cable from Tivo, a RS Null Modem adapter, and a Belkin Gender Changer.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


----------



## Rych6896

I'm trying to join the ppp world.

Notes:

Netgear router
XP--compaq en
HDVR-250
I followed otto's instruction...
IP range is static...Any ideas where I go from here?

07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - Modem inf section: M2700
07-22-2005 17:36:37.343 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
07-22-2005 17:36:37.375 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-22-2005 17:36:37.375 - Initializing modem.
07-22-2005 17:36:37.375 - Waiting for a call.
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:07.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.140 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:10.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.140 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:10.140 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:10.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:13.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:16.156 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:19.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:22.171 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:25.203 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:25.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:28.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:31.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Recv: ~
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-22-2005 17:39:34.218 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: &} } } 
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: }%}&(!
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: %
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: <c8>}'}"}(
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: }
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Recv: "<85><f6>~
07-22-2005 17:39:34.234 - Unknown Response

Here is mdmhayes.inf:
; Windows Modem Setup File
; Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corporation
; Manufacturers: Hayes, Megahertz, InteCom, Psion, Ventel
[Version]
Signature="$WINDOWS NT$"
Class=Modem
ClassGUID={4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Provider=%MSFT%
LayoutFile=layout.inf
DriverVer=07/01/2001,5.1.2535.0

[Manufacturer]
%M18% = M18
%M27% = M27

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect=SERENUM\HAYF000
ExcludeFromSelect=PCMCIA\HAYES-OPTIMA_288_+_FAX_FOR_PCMCIA_WITH_EZ-4FA5
ExcludeFromSelect=HAYES_M1839
ExcludeFromSelect=SERENUM\HAYF0001
ExcludeFromSelect=HAYES_M1848
ExcludeFromSelect=SERENUM\HAY4703
ExcludeFromSelect=SERENUM\HAY4714
ExcludeFromSelect=SERENUM\HAY5674
ExcludeFromSelect=ISAPNP\HAY4704
ExcludeFromSelect=ISAPNP\HAY4723

[M18]
%M1811PNP% = M1811, SERENUM\HAYF000
%M1831% = M1831, PCMCIA\HAYES-OPTIMA_288_+_FAX_FOR_PCMCIA_WITH_EZ-4FA5
%M1839% = M1811, HAYES_M1839
%M1848PNP% = M1811, SERENUM\HAYF0001
%M1848% = M1811, HAYES_M1848
%Modem1% = Modem1, SERENUM\HAY4703
%Modem2% = Modem2, SERENUM\HAY4714
%Modem5% = Modem5, SERENUM\HAY5674
%Modem3% = Modem3, ISAPNP\HAY4704
%Modem4% = Modem4, ISAPNP\HAY4723

[M27]
%M2700% = M2700, PNPC031
%M2701% = M2701, PNPC032

[Modem1]
AddReg = All.56K, MfgAddReg, DataFax.AddReg, VerboseResultCodes.56,External

[Modem2]
AddReg = All.56K, MfgAddReg, DataFax.AddReg, VerboseResultCodes.56,External

[Modem3]
AddReg = All.56K, MfgAddReg, DataFax.AddReg, VerboseResultCodes.56,Internal

[Modem4]
AddReg = All.56K, MfgAddReg, DataFax.AddReg, VerboseResultCodes.56,Internal

[Modem5]
AddReg = All.56K, 5674AddReg, M5674Reg, VerboseResultCodes.56,External

[M2700]
AddReg=All, M2700Reg, 19200, SERIAL
DriverVer=03/09/2000

[M2701]
AddReg=All, M2700Reg, PARALLEL
DriverVer=03/09/2000

[M1811]
AddReg=All, Common, M1811Reg, EXTERNAL
DriverVer=03/09/2000

[M1831]
AddReg=All, Common, M1831Reg, PCMCIA
DriverVer=03/09/2000

[MfgAddReg]
HKR, Init, 1,, "AT<cr>" ; do an "AT" to get autobaud correct (start other init strings with 2)
HKR, Init, 2,, "AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1<cr>"
HKR,, FClass, 1, c3,00,00,00
HKR, Fax, CL1FCS,, "2"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "ATS0=0<cr>"
HKR, Monitor, 2,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "ATA<cr>"
HKR, Hangup, 1,, "ATH E1<cr>"
HKR,, Reset,, "AT&F<cr>" 
HKR, Settings, Prefix,, "AT"
HKR, Settings, Terminator,, "<cr>"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "D"
HKR, Settings, DialSuffix,, ";"
HKR, Settings, CallSetupFailTimer,, "S7=<#>"
HKR, Settings, InactivityTimeout,, "S30=<#>"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Low,, "L0"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Med,, "L2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_High,, "L3"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Off,, "M0"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Dial,, "M1"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_On,, "M2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Setup,, "M3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Off,, "&K0"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Hard,, "&K3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Soft,, "&K4"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_On,, "\N3"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Off,, "\N1"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Forced,, "\N4"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Cellular,, "&F5 S39=22 \N3"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Cellular_Forced,, "&F5 S39=22 \N4"
HKR, Settings, Compression_Off,, "%%C0"
HKR, Settings, Compression_On,, "%%C1"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_CCITT,, "B0B15"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_Bell,, "B1B16"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_Off,, "N0"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_On,, "N1"
HKR, Settings, Pulse,, "P"
HKR, Settings, Tone,, "T"
HKR, Settings, Blind_Off,, "X4"
HKR, Settings, Blind_On,, "X3"

[5674AddReg]
HKR, Init, 1,, "AT<cr>" 
HKR, Init, 2,, "AT&F E0 V1 &C1 &D2 S95=47<cr>" 
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "ATS0=0<cr>"
HKR, Monitor, 2,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "ATA<cr>"
HKR, Hangup, 1,, "ATH<cr>"
HKR,, Reset,, "ATZ<cr>"
HKR, Settings, Prefix,, "AT"
HKR, Settings, Terminator,, "<cr>"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "D"
HKR, Settings, DialSuffix,, ";"
HKR, Settings, CallSetupFailTimer,, "S7=<#>"
HKR, Settings, InactivityTimeout,, "S30=<#>"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Low,, "L1"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Med,, "L2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_High,, "L3"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Off,, "M0"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Dial,, "M1"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_On,, "M2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Setup,, "M3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Off,, "&K0"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Hard,, "&K3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Soft,, "&K4"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Off,, "&Q6"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_On,, "&Q5"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Forced,, "\N2"
HKR, Settings, Compression_Off,, "S46=136"
HKR, Settings, Compression_On,, "S46=138"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_CCITT,, "B0"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_Bell,, "B1"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_Off,, "N0"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_On,, "N1"
HKR, Settings, Pulse,, "P"
HKR, Settings, Tone,, "T"
HKR, Settings, Blind_Off,, "X4"
HKR, Settings, Blind_On,, "X3"

[M5674Reg]
HKR,, Properties, 1, C0,01,00,00, FF,00,00,00, FF,00,00,00, 07,00,00,00, 0F,00,00,00, F7,03,00,00, 00,C2,01,00, 00,FA,00,00
HKR,, DCB, 1, 1C,00,00,00, 00,C2,01,00, 15,20,00,00,00,00,0A,00,0A,00,08,00,00,11,13,00,00,00

[M1811Reg] ; Hayes 28800 Optima
HKR, Init, 2,, "AT&FE0V0W1&C1&D2S95=47<cr>"
HKR,, Properties, 1, c0,01,00,00, ff,00,00,00, ff,00,00,00, 07,00,00,00, 0f,00,00,00, f7,03,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 80,70,00,00

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

[M1831Reg] ; Hayes 28800 Optima PCMCIA - no CCITT/Bell or dial suffix
HKR, Init, 2,, "AT&FE0V0W1&C1&D2S95=47<cr>"
HKR,, Properties, 1, c0,01,00,00, ff,00,00,00, ff,00,00,00, 07,00,00,00, 0f,00,00,00, b7,03,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 80,70,00,00
HKR, Settings, DialSuffix,, ""

[Strings]
MSFT = "Microsoft"

M18 = "Hayes"
M1811PNP = "Hayes 288 V.34 + FAX"
M1831 = "Hayes Optima 288 V.34 + FAX PCMCIA"
M1839 = "Hayes Optima 288 V.34 + FAX + Voice"
M1848PNP = "Hayes Optima 288 V.34 + FAX + Voice Plug & Play"
M1848 = "Hayes Optima 288 V.34 + FAX + Voice"
M27 = "(Standard Modem Types)"
M2700 = "Communications cable between two computers"
M2701 = "Parallel cable between two computers"
Modem1="Hayes Accura 56K Ext Fax Modem 4703US"
Modem2="Hayes Accura 336 Flash + Fax 4714US"
Modem3="Hayes Accura 56K Int Fax Modem 4704US"
Modem4="Hayes Accura 336 Flash Int + Fax 4723US"
Modem5="Hayes Accura 56K Ext Fax Modem 5674US"

[All]
HKR,,FriendlyDriver,,Unimodem.vxd
HKR,,DevLoader,,*VCOMM
HKR,,PortSubClass,1,02
HKR,,ConfigDialog,,modemui.dll
HKR,,EnumPropPages,,"modemui.dll,EnumPropPages"

[All.56K]
HKR,,InactivityScale,1,3C,00,00,00
HKR,,FriendlyDriver,,Unimodem.vxd
HKR,,DevLoader,,*vcomm
HKR,,PortSubClass,1,02
HKR,,ConfigDialog,,modemui.dll
HKR,,EnumPropPages,,"modemui.dll,EnumPropPages"
HKR, Init, 1,, "AT<cr>"
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>", 1, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>ERROR<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00

[Common]
; Hayes standard init/monitor/answer mechanisms. Override if different for a specific modem/manufacture
HKR, Init, 1,, "AT<cr>" ; do an "AT" to get autobaud correct (start other init strings with 2)
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "ATS0=0<cr>"
HKR, Monitor, 2,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "ATA<cr>"
HKR, Hangup, 1,, "ATH<cr>"
HKR,, Reset,, "ATZ<cr>" ; slam in a reset before closing
HKR, Settings, Prefix,, "AT"
HKR, Settings, Terminator,, "<cr>"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "D"
HKR, Settings, DialSuffix,, ";"
HKR, Settings, CallSetupFailTimer,, "S7=<#>"
HKR, Settings, InactivityTimeout,, "S30=<#>"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Low,, "L0"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_Med,, "L2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerVolume_High,, "L3"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Off,, "M0"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Dial,, "M1"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_On,, "M2"
HKR, Settings, SpeakerMode_Setup,, "M3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Off,, "&K0"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Hard,, "&K3"
HKR, Settings, FlowControl_Soft,, "&K4"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Off,, "&Q6S36=3S48=128"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_On,, "&Q5S36=7S48=7"
HKR, Settings, ErrorControl_Forced,, "&Q5S36=4S48=7"
HKR, Settings, Compression_Off,, "S46=136"
HKR, Settings, Compression_On,, "S46=138"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_CCITT,, "B0"
HKR, Settings, Modulation_Bell,, "B1"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_Off,, "N0"
HKR, Settings, SpeedNegotiation_On,, "N1"
HKR, Settings, Pulse,, "P"
HKR, Settings, Tone,, "T"
HKR, Settings, Blind_Off,, "X4"
HKR, Settings, Blind_On,, "X3"

; These are the Hayes responses.
; Differences for non-Hayes modems should be addressed in the specific modem/manufacturer sections
;  | State
; | Options (Compression, Error-Correction, Cellular)
; | DCE Rate
; | DTE Rate
; Command Response and Call Progress Monitoring
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>", 1, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; OK
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>ERROR<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; ERROR
HKR, Responses, "0<cr>", 1, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; OK
HKR, Responses, "1<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT - Connection at 300 bps
HKR, Responses, "2<cr>", 1, 08, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; RING
HKR, Responses, "3<cr>", 1, 04, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO CARRIER
HKR, Responses, "4<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; ERROR
HKR, Responses, "5<cr>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 1200
HKR, Responses, "6<cr>", 1, 05, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO DIALTONE
HKR, Responses, "7<cr>", 1, 06, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; BUSY
HKR, Responses, "8<cr>", 1, 07, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO ANSWER
HKR, Responses, "10<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 2400
HKR, Responses, "11<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 4800
HKR, Responses, "12<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 9600
HKR, Responses, "13<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 14400
HKR, Responses, "14<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 19200
HKR, Responses, "15<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 28800
HKR, Responses, "16<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; TIMEOUT
HKR, Responses, "17<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,DA,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 56000
HKR, Responses, "18<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,E1,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 57600
HKR, Responses, "19<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,FA,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 64000
HKR, Responses, "20<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 600/75
HKR, Responses, "21<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 75/600
HKR, Responses, "22<cr>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 1200/75
HKR, Responses, "23<cr>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 75/1200
HKR, Responses, "24<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 7200
HKR, Responses, "25<cr>", 1, 02, 00, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 12000
HKR, Responses, "26<cr>", 1, 02, 00, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 16800
HKR, Responses, "27<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CALL WAITING
HKR, Responses, "28<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 38400
HKR, Responses, "29<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 24000
HKR, Responses, "30<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 33600
HKR, Responses, "31<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,C2,01,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 115200
HKR, Responses, "32<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,BB,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 48000
HKR, Responses, "33<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; FAX - FAX call detected
HKR, Responses, "34<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 26400
HKR, Responses, "35<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; DATA - Data call detected
HKR, Responses, "36<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 26400
HKR, Responses, "37<cr>", 1, 01, 00, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 24000
HKR, Responses, "38<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 21600
HKR, Responses, "39<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 80,BB,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 48000
HKR, Responses, "40<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 300
HKR, Responses, "41<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 600
HKR, Responses, "42<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 600/75
HKR, Responses, "43<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 75/600
HKR, Responses, "44<cr>", 1, 01, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 1200/75
HKR, Responses, "45<cr>", 1, 01, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 75/1200
HKR, Responses, "46<cr>", 1, 01, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 1200
HKR, Responses, "47<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 2400
HKR, Responses, "48<cr>", 1, 01, 00, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 4800
HKR, Responses, "49<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 7200
HKR, Responses, "50<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 9600
HKR, Responses, "51<cr>", 1, 01, 00, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 12000
HKR, Responses, "52<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 14400
HKR, Responses, "53<cr>", 1, 01, 00, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 16800
HKR, Responses, "54<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 19200
HKR, Responses, "55<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 28800
HKR, Responses, "56<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 38400
HKR, Responses, "57<cr>", 1, 01, 00, C0,DA,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 56000
HKR, Responses, "58<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,E1,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 57600
HKR, Responses, "59<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,FA,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 64000
HKR, Responses, "60<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 21600
HKR, Responses, "61<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,51,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 20800
HKR, Responses, "62<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,A2,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 41600
HKR, Responses, "63<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,C8,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 51200
HKR, Responses, "64<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,F3,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 62400
HKR, Responses, "65<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,84,03,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 230400
HKR, Responses, "66<cr>", 1, 01, 01, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; COMPRESSION: CLASS 5
HKR, Responses, "67<cr>", 1, 01, 01, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; COMPRESSION: V.42BIS
HKR, Responses, "68<cr>", 1, 01, 01, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; COMPRESSION: ADC
HKR, Responses, "69<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; COMPRESSION: NONE
HKR, Responses, "70<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: NONE
HKR, Responses, "71<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: ERROR-CONTROL/LAPB
HKR, Responses, "72<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: ERROR-CONTROL/LAPB/HDX
HKR, Responses, "73<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: ERROR-CONTROL/LAPB/AFT
HKR, Responses, "74<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: X.25/LAPB
HKR, Responses, "75<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: X.25/LAPB/HDX
HKR, Responses, "76<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: X.25/LAPB/AFT
HKR, Responses, "77<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: LAPM
HKR, Responses, "78<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: LAPM/HDX
HKR, Responses, "79<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: LAPM/AFT
HKR, Responses, "80<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: ALT
HKR, Responses, "81<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: ISDN
HKR, Responses, "82<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: X.25
HKR, Responses, "83<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: V.120
HKR, Responses, "84<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: T-LINK
HKR, Responses, "85<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: DTMF
HKR, Responses, "86<cr>", 1, 01, 02, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; PROTOCOL: FAX
HKR, Responses, "87<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "88<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "89<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "90<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "91<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; AUTOSTREAM: LEVEL 1
HKR, Responses, "92<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; AUTOSTREAM: LEVEL 2
HKR, Responses, "93<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; AUTOSTREAM: LEVEL 3
HKR, Responses, "94<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; AUTOSTREAM: LEVEL 4
HKR, Responses, "95<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; AUTOSTREAM: LEVEL 5
HKR, Responses, "96<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "97<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "98<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "99<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "101<cr>",1, 02, 00, 00,2C,01,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 76800
HKR, Responses, "102<cr>",1, 02, 00, 80,E7,01,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 124800
HKR, Responses, "103<cr>",1, 02, 00, 00,58,02,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 153600
HKR, Responses, "104<cr>",1, 02, 00, E0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 31200
HKR, Responses, "105<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,C2,01,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CARRIER 115200
HKR, Responses, "111<cr>",1, 1d, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; DELAYED
HKR, Responses, "112<cr>",1, 1c, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; BLACKLISTED
HKR, Responses, "119<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: Express
HKR, Responses, "120<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: Bell103
HKR, Responses, "121<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: Bell212
HKR, Responses, "122<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.21
HKR, Responses, "123<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.22
HKR, Responses, "124<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.22bis
HKR, Responses, "125<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.23
HKR, Responses, "126<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.32
HKR, Responses, "127<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.32bis
HKR, Responses, "128<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.FC
HKR, Responses, "129<cr>",1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; MODULATION: V.34

[VerboseResultCodes.56]
HKR, Responses, "<cr>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<lf>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "0<cr>", 1, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; OK - Command executed
HKR, Responses, "1<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT - Connection
HKR, Responses, "2<cr>", 1, 08, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; RING - Ring signal indicated
HKR, Responses, "3<cr>", 1, 04, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO CARRIER 
HKR, Responses, "4<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; ERROR - Invalid command
HKR, Responses, "5<cr>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 1200
HKR, Responses, "6<cr>", 1, 05, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO DIALTONE - No dial tone detected
HKR, Responses, "7<cr>", 1, 06, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; BUSY - Engaged (busy) signal
HKR, Responses, "8<cr>", 1, 07, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; NO ANSWER
HKR, Responses, "10<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 2400 EC
HKR, Responses, "11<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 4800 EC
HKR, Responses, "12<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 9600 EC
HKR, Responses, "13<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 14400 EC
HKR, Responses, "14<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 19200 EC
HKR, Responses, "18<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,E1,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 57600 EC
HKR, Responses, "24<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 7200 EC
HKR, Responses, "25<cr>", 1, 02, 00, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 12000 EC
HKR, Responses, "28<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 38400 EC
HKR, Responses, "40<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 01,2c,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 300 EC
HKR, Responses, "55<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 21600 EC
HKR, Responses, "56<cr>", 1, 02, 00, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 24000 EC
HKR, Responses, "57<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 26400 EC
HKR, Responses, "58<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 28800 EC
HKR, Responses, "59<cr>", 1, 02, 00, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 31200 EC
HKR, Responses, "60<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 33600 EC
HKR, Responses, "70<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 32000 EC
HKR, Responses, "71<cr>", 1, 02, 00, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 34000 EC
HKR, Responses, "72<cr>", 1, 02, 00, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 36000 EC
HKR, Responses, "73<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 38000 EC
HKR, Responses, "74<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 40000 EC
HKR, Responses, "75<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 42000 EC
HKR, Responses, "76<cr>", 1, 02, 00, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 44000 EC
HKR, Responses, "77<cr>", 1, 02, 00, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 46000 EC
HKR, Responses, "78<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 48000 EC
HKR, Responses, "79<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 50000 EC
HKR, Responses, "80<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 52000 EC
HKR, Responses, "81<cr>", 1, 02, 00, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 54000 EC
HKR, Responses, "82<cr>", 1, 02, 00, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 56000 EC 
HKR, Responses, "83<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 58000 EC
HKR, Responses, "84<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 60000 EC 
HKR, Responses, "86<cr>", 1, 02, 00, a0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 16800 EC
HKR, Responses, "87<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 00,C2,01,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 115200 EC
HKR, Responses, "88<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; DELAYED 
HKR, Responses, "89<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; BLACKLISTED
HKR, Responses, "90<cr>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; BLACKLIST FULL
HKR, Responses, "100<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 28000 EC
HKR, Responses, "101<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 29333 EC
HKR, Responses, "102<cr>", 1, 02, 00, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 30666 EC
HKR, Responses, "103<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 33333 EC
HKR, Responses, "104<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 34666 EC
HKR, Responses, "105<cr>", 1, 02, 00, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 37333 EC
HKR, Responses, "106<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 38666 EC
HKR, Responses, "107<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 41333 EC
HKR, Responses, "108<cr>", 1, 02, 00, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 42666 EC
HKR, Responses, "109<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 45333 EC
HKR, Responses, "110<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 46666 EC
HKR, Responses, "111<cr>", 1, 02, 00, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 49333 EC
HKR, Responses, "112<cr>", 1, 02, 00, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 50666 EC
HKR, Responses, "113<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 55,D0,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 53333 EC
HKR, Responses, "114<cr>", 1, 02, 00, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00 ; CONNECT 54666 EC

HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>", 1, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>RING<cr><lf>", 1, 08, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>ERROR<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>NO DIALTONE<cr><lf>", 1, 05, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>NO DIAL TONE<cr><lf>",1, 05, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>BUSY<cr><lf>", 1, 06, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>NO CARRIER<cr><lf>", 1, 04, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>NO ANSWER<cr><lf>", 1, 07, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>FAX<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>DATA<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>VOICE<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>RINGING<cr><lf>", 1, 01, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>DELAYED<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>BLACKLISTED<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>+FCERROR<cr><lf>", 1, 03, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00

HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 300 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 2C,01,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 600 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 58,02,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200/75 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX MNP4<cr><lf>",1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX MNP5<cr><lf>",1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 1200TX/75RX V42bis<cr><lf>",1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75/1200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX MNP4<cr><lf>",1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX MNP5<cr><lf>",1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 75TX/1200RX V42bis<cr><lf>",1, 02, 03, B0,04,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 2400 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 60,09,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 4800 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,12,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 7200 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,1C,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 9600 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,25,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 12000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, E0,2E,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 14400 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,38,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 16800 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, A0,41,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 19200 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,4B,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 21600 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,54,00,00, 00,00,00,00 
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 24000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, C0,5D,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 26400 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,67,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 28800 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,70,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 29333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 95,72,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 30666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, CA,77,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 31200 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,79,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 35,82,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 33600 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,83,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 6A,87,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 37333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, D5,91,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38400 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,96,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 0A,97,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 57600 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,e1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 115200 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,c2,01,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 32000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 00,7d,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 34000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, d0,84,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 36000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, a0,8c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 38000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 70,94,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>",  1, 02, 02, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 40000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 40,9c,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 41333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 75,A1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 10,a4,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 42666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, AA,A6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 44000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, e0,ab,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 45333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 15,B1,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, b0,b3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 46666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 4A,B6,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 48000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 80,bb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 49333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, B5,C0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 50,c3,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 50666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, EA,C5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 20,cb,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 53333 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 55,d0,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, f0,d2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42 Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0a, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42bis Cellular Protocol<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 0b, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 54666 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 8A,D5,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 56000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, c0,da,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 58000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 90,e2,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 NoEC<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 00, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 MNP4<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 MNP5<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 V42<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 V42bis<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 V42 DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 02, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00
HKR, Responses, "<cr><lf>CONNECT 60000 V42bis DSVD<cr><lf>", 1, 02, 03, 60,ea,00,00, 00,00,00,00

[DataFax.AddReg] 
HKR,, Properties, 1, C0,01,00,00, FF,00,00,00, FF,00,00,00, 07,00,00,00, 0F,00,00,00, F7,03,00,00, 00,C2,01,00, 00,FA,00,00
HKR,, DCB, 1, 1C,00,00,00, 00,C2,01,00, 15,20,00,00,00,00,0A,00,0A,00,08,00,00,11,13,00,00,00

[EXTERNAL]
HKR,, DeviceType, 1, 01

[INTERNAL]
HKR,, DeviceType, 1, 02

[PCMCIA]
HKR,,PortDriver,,Serial.vxd
HKR,,Contention,,*vcd
HKR,, DeviceType, 1, 03

[19200]
HKR,, DCB, 1, 1C,00,00,00, 00,4B,00,00, 15,20,00,00, 00,00, 0a,00, 0a,00, 08, 00, 00, 11, 13, 00, 00, 00

; DeviceTypes
[SERIAL]
HKR,, DeviceType, 1, 00

[PARALLEL]
HKR,, DeviceType, 1, 04
HKR,,Override,,Paralink.vxd
HKR,, DCB, 1, 1C,00,00,00, 00,00,06,00, 15,20,00,00, 00,00, 0a,00, 0a,00, 08, 00, 00, 11, 13, 00, 00, 00

;;; DCB's - dwords and words are byte reversed
;;; ByteSize (Number of bits/byte, 4-8)
;;; Parity (0-4=None,Odd,Even,Mark,Space)
;;; StopBits (0,1,2 = 1, 1.5, 2)
;;; |DCBLength |BaudRate |Bit Mask |Rsvd |XonLim|XofLim| | | |Xon|Xof|Err|Eof|Evt
;;[9600]
;;HKR,, DCB, 1, 1C,00,00,00, 80,25,00,00, 15,20,00,00, 00,00, 0a,00, 0a,00, 08, 00, 00, 11, 13, 00, 00, 00


----------



## Beckzilla

Your modem setup looks good. what kind of cable are you using to the computer? This connection is touchy and inherent on all parameters being perfect before it works. I just had to redo mine due to a small computer crash and the first time it didnt connect. I deleted everything including the windows modem and reinstalled it again and it worked fine. I must have not had something setup right. Try that and post back.


----------



## Rych6896

I'm using a 6' serial cable. I re-did the setup...no joy:

07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Modem inf section: M2700
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Initializing modem.
07-23-2005 00:17:36.390 - Waiting for a call.
07-23-2005 00:17:56.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-23-2005 00:17:56.203 - Initializing modem.
07-23-2005 00:17:56.203 - Waiting for a call.
07-23-2005 00:18:29.250 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-23-2005 00:18:29.250 - Initializing modem.
07-23-2005 00:18:29.250 - Waiting for a call.
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:11.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:14.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:17.453 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:20.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.468 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:23.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.468 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:23.468 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:23.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:26.484 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:29.500 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:32.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: ~
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: &} } } 
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Recv: }%}&><df>
07-23-2005 00:19:35.515 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Recv: ;
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Recv: <e8>}'}"}(
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Recv: }
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Unknown Response
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Recv: "<bf><ba>~
07-23-2005 00:19:35.531 - Unknown Response


----------



## cactus46

Hi Rych6896,

Somehow the edit changes to the mdmhayes.inf file didn't make it to the re-compiled mdmhayes.pnf file. When you deleted the '.pnf' file, could it have gone to the Recycle Bin?

In your modem log:

07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - *Recv: ~*
07-23-2005 00:19:08.437 - *Unknown Response*

It should have looked like the following if the changes made to those files made it to the mdmhayes.pnf file:

07-23-2005 14:15:47.141 - *Recv: ~*
07-23-2005 14:15:47.141 - *Interpreted response: Ring*

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## Rych6896

My XP system does not seem to be recreating the mdmhayes.pnf file....Has anyone seen this?


----------



## cactus46

It has been seen before with active Recycle Bins. Usually if one deletes the file it goes to the 'active' Recycle Bin and Windows XP pulls it out on the reboot instead of re-compiling from the changes that you add to the mdmhayes.inf file.

This post in this thread might provide a helpful hint. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2940244&&#post2940244

John


----------



## Rych6896

I already had emptied the recycle bin. At this point for some reason I have been able to make a test call and force a daily call. 

However the tivo does not stay connected to my XP system. Should it? I thought I was suppose to use putty to telnet into the tivo?


----------



## cactus46

Rych6896,

I'm not sure I understand your question. When you select "Make Daily Call", does it complete the Daily Call? If it does, once the call is completed it releases the connection until it is time to make the next Daily Call and the process begins all over again.

But reading between the lines, it sounds like your serial/PPP connections is now working?

Any questions?

John


----------



## Rych6896

Yes it is... Thank you. I guess I'm looking for the next step. I wish I could tell you what wa the final solution. My guess is the problem exist between the keyboard and the chair.


----------



## Mer2112

I'll repost some new info.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

Without seeing the top part of your log which has useful information, it looks like either the serial cable, a firewall, ICS--Internet Connection Sharing, hardware conflict as possible culprits. What is the IP address of your computer and the static IP addresses that you assigned assuming 192.168.xxx.xxx? 

We need to know a little more about your serial cable, computer, router, etc. to give you some guidance. Also, if you could reboot your computer and reboot your TiVo, run a Test Call and a Daily Call and re-send your complete modem log, it may be helpful. 

You could try a slower modem speed, too. Use ,#219 in the TiVo and in your modem setup use 19.6 kb.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Mer2112

07-30-2005 12:57:53.894 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.894 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.894 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.904 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.954 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.954 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.974 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-30-2005 12:57:53.974 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
07-30-2005 12:57:53.974 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
07-30-2005 12:57:53.974 - Modem inf section: M2700
07-30-2005 12:57:53.974 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
07-30-2005 12:57:54.034 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 12:57:54.034 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 12:57:54.034 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Recv: <ef>
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Recv: <ff>
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Recv: <f8>
07-30-2005 13:05:22.809 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:05:23.109 - Recv: <fc>
07-30-2005 13:05:23.109 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:04.595 - Recv: ~
07-30-2005 13:07:04.595 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-30-2005 13:07:05.026 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-30-2005 13:07:05.026 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:05.026 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&K2<ff>P}'}"}(}"}+<ba>~
07-30-2005 13:07:05.026 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: ~
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: &} } } 
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: } }%}&K2
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: <ff>
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: P}'}"}(
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Recv: "}+<ba>~
07-30-2005 13:07:07.600 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:07:07.610 - Answering the call.
07-30-2005 13:07:07.620 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
07-30-2005 13:07:07.650 - Connection established at 115200bps.
07-30-2005 13:07:07.650 - Error-control off or unknown.
07-30-2005 13:07:07.650 - Data compression off or unknown.
07-30-2005 13:07:37.653 - Read: Total: 679, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 383, Per/Sec: 12
07-30-2005 13:09:37.655 - Read: Total: 809, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 383, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:10:18.975 - Hanging up the modem.
07-30-2005 13:10:18.975 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
07-30-2005 13:10:20.978 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
07-30-2005 13:10:20.978 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:10:20.978 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:10:20.978 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:11:30.828 - Passthrough On
07-30-2005 13:11:40.833 - Passthrough Off
07-30-2005 13:11:40.833 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:11:40.833 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:11:40.833 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:12:09.193 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:12:09.193 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:12:09.213 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:12:09.404 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:12:09.404 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:12:09.404 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:13:55.907 - Passthrough On
07-30-2005 13:14:05.911 - Passthrough Off
07-30-2005 13:14:05.911 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:14:05.911 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:14:05.911 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:14:16.516 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:14:16.516 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:14:16.516 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:14:16.677 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:14:16.677 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:14:16.677 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:14:32.149 - Recv: ~
07-30-2005 13:14:32.149 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-30-2005 13:14:32.149 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-30-2005 13:14:32.149 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Recv: &} } } 
07-30-2005 13:14:32.159 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Recv: }%}&<f4>S
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Recv: <ab>
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Recv: <97>}'}"}(
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.169 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:14:32.179 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:32.179 - Recv: "<e5>=~
07-30-2005 13:14:32.179 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Recv: ~
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Interpreted response: Ring
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Answering the call.
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Recv: }
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Recv: !} }4}"
07-30-2005 13:14:35.163 - Unknown Response
07-30-2005 13:14:35.173 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
07-30-2005 13:14:35.173 - Connection established at 19200bps.
07-30-2005 13:14:35.173 - Error-control off or unknown.
07-30-2005 13:14:35.173 - Data compression off or unknown.
07-30-2005 13:15:05.176 - Read: Total: 646, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 381, Per/Sec: 12
07-30-2005 13:17:05.179 - Read: Total: 12764, Per/Sec: 100, Written: Total: 503, Per/Sec: 1
07-30-2005 13:19:05.182 - Read: Total: 14261, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 503, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:21:05.184 - Read: Total: 15758, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 503, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:23:05.187 - Read: Total: 17255, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 503, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:25:05.189 - Read: Total: 18752, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 503, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:27:05.192 - Read: Total: 20430, Per/Sec: 13, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 19
07-30-2005 13:29:05.194 - Read: Total: 21927, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:31:05.197 - Read: Total: 23424, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:33:05.199 - Read: Total: 24921, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:35:05.202 - Read: Total: 26418, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 2807, Per/Sec: 0
07-30-2005 13:35:47.212 - Hanging up the modem.
07-30-2005 13:35:47.212 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
07-30-2005 13:35:49.215 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
07-30-2005 13:35:49.215 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:35:49.215 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:35:49.215 - Waiting for a call.
07-30-2005 13:36:05.999 - Passthrough On
07-30-2005 13:36:16.004 - Passthrough Off
07-30-2005 13:36:16.004 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
07-30-2005 13:36:16.004 - Initializing modem.
07-30-2005 13:36:16.004 - Waiting for a call.

IP address: 192.168.1.102

Assigned PPP: 1.105 & 1.106

I'm running this on my laptop which is getting it's internet signal from a Linksys wireless router.

Assembled the cable myself from online instructions. (Not allowed to post a link until I have "5" posts)

What else do you need?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

Are you using a normal com port on the laptop or a usb-serial adapter cable?

It looks like one way communication in the log so again serial cable (or possibly a non-functional usb-serial adapter), firewall, or ICS?

John


----------



## Mer2112

Normal com port / serial port. Firewall on the laptop or the main computer hooked up to the wireless router?

When I let it assign its own addresses they were:

Server IP: 169.254.29.241
Client IP: 169.254.166.24

Do these have anything to do with it?



Eric


----------



## cactus46

169.254.xxx.xxx are basically non-working IP addresses. You are better off assigning you own. Window XP sp2 has a built-in default enabled firewall. Try disabling this firewall on the laptop for a test. Does your router have a firewall? If so, try disabling it for a test.

Can you check the continuity on your cable? Perhaps you can tell us what pin connections go to the tip, ring, and sleeve of the minature stereo plug?

And if you can try setting serial/PPP up on another computer for a test, this may be helpful, too.

Keep us posted.

John



Mer2112 said:


> Normal com port / serial port. Firewall on the laptop or the main computer hooked up to the wireless router?
> 
> When I let it assign its own addresses they were:
> 
> Server IP: 169.254.29.241
> Client IP: 169.254.166.24
> 
> Do these have anything to do with it?
> 
> Eric


----------



## Mer2112

Tip - 2
Ring - 3
Sleeve - 5

Checked continuity and it's good.

Not really possible to set it up on another computer due to location.

It's a Linksys router and I'm using security, not really a firewall (I think).

Corrected error.


----------



## cactus46

The tip (TD) should connect to DB9 pin 2 (RD)
The ring (RD) should connect to DB9 pin 3 (TD)
and the sleeve (GND) should connected to pin 5 (GND)

Could the tip and the sleeve be reversed? However, if they were reversed, it would seem odd that we would see the data shown in the log. See the diagram that OLdDog posts: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2484034&&#post2484034

John



Mer2112 said:


> Tip - 5
> Ring - 3
> Sleeve - 2
> 
> Checked continuity and it's good.
> 
> Not really possible to set it up on another computer due to location.
> 
> It's a Linksys router and I'm using security, not really a firewall (I think).


----------



## Mer2112

Sorry, had numbers reversed.

Tip - 2

Ring - 3

Ground - 5


----------



## Mer2112

Something I just noticed was that the "Guest" account was not enabled in the User Accounts section of the control panel. I'm going to try again in a few minutes and post the results.

I'll get this damn thing yet!! 

Eric


----------



## Mer2112

OK, this might be a valuable step for everyone with XP. You have to go to the control panel and User Accounts and turn on the "Guest" account. I did that and it worked perfectly!!!

Thanks everyone for the help and guidance and hopefully I've helped a few with my findings.

Take Care,

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Congratulations, Eric. Yes, enabling the Guest account is very important. This is usually done when setting up the Incoming Connection and can be done after the fact in the Control Panel. Thanks for telling us about your success. I'm sure it will help someone else set up their serial/PPP!

Happy TiVoing.

John


----------



## Mer2112

That screen is giving the "Guest" account permission but the actual account needs to be enabled (at least it did in my 2 computers) in the User Accounts section in the control panel. I gave the guest account permission as shown in the screen above during all of my set up attempts but that didn't enable the actual guest account.

Take a look in the control panel and click on the "User Accounts" icon and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Thanks for all the help.

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

That is an interesting note. Out of curiosity I checked my User Accounts in the Control Panel on my notebook used for making serial/PPP connections and the *Guest Account is not on*! However, in the Properties for Incoming Connections, Guests is check marked. And I then forced a Daily Call and everything went OK.

I'm glad you found that because I know it will give others a place to look when they have challenges like yours. It is interesting, too, that all Windows XP setups are not created equal.  That is why it is really tough to find _a one-size fits all _approach to answers here.

And if I see this line in a person's modem log, I will suggest the turn on Guest Account in the Control Panel for a test: 07-30-2005 13:07:05.026 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!

Thanks again!

John


----------



## bigco9

I have a Direct TV DVR (DVR-40) I have the cable for the serial to computer but I can't find the mdmhayes.inf file in windows XP home sevice pack 2. Does anyone know where that file is located I have searched my hard drive but theres no such file. My computer is a Compaq Presairo if that helps....


----------



## rlstjohn

You can find this file in your windows\inf directory....

Robert


----------



## Mer2112

Thank You John for helping me troubleshoot this. I guess we can add "Make sure your Guest Account is turned on in the Control Panel" to the list of things to check when people are having trouble.

Take Care,

Eric


----------



## bigco9

Still trying to get the directTV DVR to connect to the pc all is hooked up I found and made the changes to the mdmhays.inf but the modem log file shows this:

08-01-2005 10:13:13.250 - Waiting for a call.
08-01-2005 10:13:13.515 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-01-2005 10:13:13.515 - Initializing modem.
08-01-2005 10:13:13.515 - Waiting for a call.
08-01-2005 10:13:28.625 - Recv: ~
08-01-2005 10:13:28.625 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 10:13:28.625 - Recv: <ff>}<b3><fe><ff><ff>
08-01-2005 10:13:28.625 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 10:13:28.640 - Recv: <ff>
08-01-2005 10:13:28.640 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 10:13:28.640 - Recv: <ff>}<b5>}<b7>}_
08-01-2005 10:13:28.640 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 10:13:28.640 - Recv: v

it gets the ~ but doesn't see it as a ring what could be wrong with this? I'm turning gray an looseing my hair over this DVR!!!!


----------



## cactus46

Hi bigco9,

Obviously you found the mdmhayes.inf file and made the specified changes to it? You deleted the mdmhayes.pnf file? Did it go to a Recycle Bin? If you are using an active Recycle Bin, you may want to empty it before you re-boot the computer.

See previous posts in this thread where the Recycle Bin gave a problem like yours. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3078911&&#post3078911

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## bigco9

Yes I finally found the file, made the changes to it but I still can't get it to know that the ~ = the ring command. Does any one have a copy of a working inf file that I could get? I cleared the recycle bin out rebooted but no luck, I even tired to use the install command on the inf file it recreates the pnf file and that didn't even work... I'm running out of ideas here....



cactus46 said:


> Hi bigco9,
> 
> Obviously you found the mdmhayes.inf file and made the specified changes to it? You deleted the mdmhayes.pnf file? Did it go to a Recycle Bin? If you are using an active Recycle Bin, you may want to empty it before you re-boot the computer.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

This might give you a hint because jptivo's symptoms were very similar to yours. He also suggests after you delete the mdmhayes.pnf file, delete the modem and the Incoming connection you had created earlier and recreate them after the reboot.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2940244&&#post2940244

Here were the instructions for setting up serial/PPP that I used:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

Static IP addresses work better than the DHCP addresses suggested in the above instructions.

I have attached a copy of my mdmhayes.inf file. If you want to use it, rename it to mdmhayes.inf.

Keep us posted.

John



bigco9 said:


> Yes I finally found the file, made the changes to it but I still can't get it to know that the ~ = the ring command. Does any one have a copy of a working inf file that I could get? I cleared the recycle bin out rebooted but no luck, I even tired to use the install command on the inf file it recreates the pnf file and that didn't even work... I'm running out of ideas here....


----------



## bigco9

Ok I got this far:

08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - Initializing modem.
08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - Waiting for a call.
08-01-2005 21:39:52.593 - Recv: <fe>
08-01-2005 21:39:52.593 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:39:52.593 - Recv: <ff>
08-01-2005 21:39:52.593 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:40:25.390 - Recv: <fc>
08-01-2005 21:40:25.390 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:40:25.390 - Recv: <fc><f8><f8>
08-01-2005 21:40:25.390 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: ~
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <ff>}<e3><85>_H_
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <d8>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <d1><f7><89><f5><99><f5><81>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <f7>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <81><f7><81><ff><81><95><ff>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <99>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <87><f1><9d>_<fc><ff><ff>
08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: ~
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <ff>}<e3><f8><85><85><81>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <f1>_<ec><99><f5><81>_<c8>_<c8>_H_I_<92>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <0e>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: y[<ef><9d><f5><89><e1>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <ff>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <89><ff><ff>
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Answering the call.
08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Connection established at 115200bps.
08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Error-control off or unknown.
08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Data compression off or unknown.
08-01-2005 21:43:43.921 - Read: Total: 124, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0

Now the Direct TV DRV-40 says Failed Service not answering

Ok now it doesn't wanna make the PPP comection I hve tried DHCP and Static ip's as follows:

192.168.254.30 to 192.168.254.33

neither one wants to work, what did I do wrong?

Sorry to be a pain but windows XP (SP2) is a pain to begin with


----------



## cactus46

What is the IP address that is assigned to your computer? You can find this with a Command Prompt and typing ipconfig. You need to assign specific IP addresses the will be handled by your router.

You are making progress. The ~ is now recognized.

John



bigco9 said:


> Ok I got this far:
> 
> 08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - Initializing modem.
> 08-01-2005 21:39:50.281 - Waiting for a call
> ....
> 08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Recv: <87><f1><9d>_<fc><ff><ff>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:07.875 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: ~
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <ff>}<e3><f8><85><85><81>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <f1>_<ec><99><f5><81>_<c8>_<c8>_H_I_<92>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <0e>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: y[<ef><9d><f5><89><e1>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <ff>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Recv: <89><ff><ff>
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Unknown Response
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.906 - Answering the call.
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Connection established at 115200bps.
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 08-01-2005 21:43:13.921 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 08-01-2005 21:43:43.921 - Read: Total: 124, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
> 
> Now the Direct TV DRV-40 says Failed Service not answering
> 
> Ok now it doesn't wanna make the PPP comection I hve tried DHCP and Static ip's as follows:
> 
> 192.168.254.30 to 192.168.254.33
> 
> neither one wants to work, what did I do wrong?
> 
> Sorry to be a pain but windows XP (SP2) is a pain to begin with


----------



## bigco9

For those of you with Direct TV DVR-40's and windows XP home, I found something very important that has to be checked inorder for PPP over serial to work and here it is:

In your incomming commections properties box under the Virtual Private Network section you MUST check Allow others to make private connections to my computer by tunneling though the internet or other network

I did this and My Direct Tv DVR made it's very first successful PPP over serial call at 115,200 kbs....

My Thanks to all those who helped me with this issue!

And I hope this information will help some one else.

Heres a copy of my modem log:
08-02-2005 00:18:19.609 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-02-2005 00:18:19.609 - Initializing modem.
08-02-2005 00:18:19.609 - Waiting for a call.
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: ~
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: }!} }4}"
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: &} } } 
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: }%}&^<e0>
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: <c5>
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: <d4>}'}"}(
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Recv: "<e0><fc>~
08-02-2005 00:20:51.265 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: ~
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: &} } } 
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: }%}&^<e0>
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: <c5>
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: <d4>}'}"}(
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: }
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Recv: "<e0><fc>~
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Unknown Response
08-02-2005 00:20:54.281 - Answering the call.
08-02-2005 00:20:54.296 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
08-02-2005 00:20:54.296 - Connection established at 115200bps.
08-02-2005 00:20:54.296 - Error-control off or unknown.
08-02-2005 00:20:54.296 - Data compression off or unknown.
08-02-2005 00:21:23.140 - Hanging up the modem.
08-02-2005 00:21:23.140 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
08-02-2005 00:21:23.140 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-02-2005 00:21:23.140 - Initializing modem.
08-02-2005 00:21:23.140 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## BWilliamsDC

First of all, a pat on the back to everyone here. I have read every post in this 14-page thread and am thoroughly amazed by how helpful and thoughtful the community is here.

Indeed, this post got me very far along in the process...... though not quite all the way 

How my situation differs from what I've found here -- I get on the internet through the wireless connection in my building.

Using the post, I've gotten all the way up to the point where I have the Tivo dial out. I get the successful HyperTerminal garble, the modem finally gets past connecting and the vile NEGOTIATING, and on one wonderful time, the Test call actually went through. Since then, however, no test call, and never a daily call.

From watching the network status, when the Tivo goes into "Configuring" mode, a whole bunch of data (well that's relative, I was used to seeing 571 bytes for days! Now I get 20k) comes down, but then the data counter stops abruptly. Its as if it will get data for a few seconds, but then it just can't/won't anymore.

Any ideas? I've tried 115k, 19.2k, and 9.6k with the same situation


----------



## cactus46

Do you have a router? What is the IP address given to your computer? Are you assigning two static IP addresses?

Keep us posted.

John



BWilliamsDC said:


> First of all, a pat on the back to everyone here. I have read every post in this 14-page thread and am thoroughly amazed by how helpful and thoughtful the community is here.
> 
> Indeed, this post got me very far along in the process...... though not quite all the way
> 
> How my situation differs from what I've found here -- I get on the internet through the wireless connection in my building.
> 
> Using the post, I've gotten all the way up to the point where I have the Tivo dial out. I get the successful HyperTerminal garble, the modem finally gets past connecting and the vile NEGOTIATING, and on one wonderful time, the Test call actually went through. Since then, however, no test call, and never a daily call.
> 
> From watching the network status, when the Tivo goes into "Configuring" mode, a whole bunch of data (well that's relative, I was used to seeing 571 bytes for days! Now I get 20k) comes down, but then the data counter stops abruptly. Its as if it will get data for a few seconds, but then it just can't/won't anymore.
> 
> Any ideas? I've tried 115k, 19.2k, and 9.6k with the same situation


----------



## BWilliamsDC

cactus46 said:


> Do you have a router? What is the IP address given to your computer? Are you assigning two static IP addresses?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Hi John,

Yes and no to the first question: my building has a wireless router (to which I do not have access) that distributes wireless internet to the building's residents. I have been able to ascertain it is distributing Verizon HDSL.

The router assigns an IP address in the range 192.168.1.xxx and I used the same subnet with two static IPs (192.168.1.100-101) and also tried it with DHCP. With the static IPs, it has made a successful test call twice now, but not with any kind of regularity (i.e. it often fails while configuring) and never a daily call.


----------



## cactus46

Using the static IP addresses within the subnet is the right idea but my guess is an IP address conflict. You could try static IP addresses perhaps at the top end like 192.168.1.190 and 192.168.1.191. If you have made a Test Call a couple of times, it sounds like you are close to making a Daily Call.

Also, a firewall may be an issue here, too. You can try to disable any firewall you have running and perhaps try turning on Guest Account in the Control Panel/User Accounts for a Daily Call test.

These are just some ideas. Keep us posted.

John



BWilliamsDC said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Yes and no to the first question: my building has a wireless router (to which I do not have access) that distributes wireless internet to the building's residents. I have been able to ascertain it is distributing Verizon HDSL.
> 
> The router assigns an IP address in the range 192.168.1.xxx and I used the same subnet with two static IPs (192.168.1.100-101) and also tried it with DHCP. With the static IPs, it has made a successful test call twice now, but not with any kind of regularity (i.e. it often fails while configuring) and never a daily call.


----------



## DoctorTeeth

This process is frustrating. I have read this thread religiously the past 2 days as I try to set up my Tivo using the series PPP to get through the guided setup. I have tried all the suggestions and they have not worked. I know that I have set up things correctly because I get a connection. In fact, 2 times I started to verify my account after I connected. However, it only froze before it faild. Normally, I fail while negotiating.

I have a series 2 Tivo and trying to connect to an XP box. I have rebooted, recreated files and connections, activated accounts, and disabled firewalls.

I read in another thread that somebody had success seting up Tivo without a land line using this method. Has anybody else get as far as I did before it froze and failed? If so, what did you do to get past this hang up?

Frustrated Doctor


----------



## BWilliamsDC

cactus46 said:


> Using the static IP addresses within the subnet is the right idea but my guess is an IP address conflict. You could try static IP addresses perhaps at the top end like 192.168.1.190 and 192.168.1.191. If you have made a Test Call a couple of times, it sounds like you are close to making a Daily Call.
> 
> Also, a firewall may be an issue here, too. You can try to disable any firewall you have running and perhaps try turning on Guest Account in the Control Panel/User Accounts for a Daily Call test.
> 
> These are just some ideas. Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Hey John,

Thanks for the advice, will give it a shot when I get home in an hour or so. I'm fairly sure there's no IP conflict, but I'm increasingly concerned about the building's router.

I know that some routers will ignore traffic from IP addresses it didn't itself give out (i.e. the one I'm assigning manually to the Tivo). And clearly, some other routers have firewalls on them. Since I don't have access to the router, I can't be sure on either, but the on/off behavior seems odd.


----------



## BWilliamsDC

BWilliamsDC said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, will give it a shot when I get home in an hour or so. I'm fairly sure there's no IP conflict, but I'm increasingly concerned about the building's router.
> 
> I know that some routers will ignore traffic from IP addresses it didn't itself give out (i.e. the one I'm assigning manually to the Tivo). And clearly, some other routers have firewalls on them. Since I don't have access to the router, I can't be sure on either, but the on/off behavior seems odd.


Hey John,

No good. Tried a whole slew of IP ranges and let it do DHCP too (it does get an IP through DHCP actually -- 192.168.1.31, same range I tried manually).

99% of the time it shows "2,509" received bytes, and those two times I mentioned it did have the test call go through. Tried Guest account active and not active, both under the User Accounts panel and the actual connection's settings. Any ideas?


----------



## cactus46

Use static IP addresses, reboot the computer, run a Test Call and a Daily Call and send me the modem log. We might get some other inspiration?

Keep us posted.

John



BWilliamsDC said:


> Hey John,
> 
> No good. Tried a whole slew of IP ranges and let it do DHCP too (it does get an IP through DHCP actually -- 192.168.1.31, same range I tried manually).
> 
> 99% of the time it shows "2,509" received bytes, and those two times I mentioned it did have the test call go through. Tried Guest account active and not active, both under the User Accounts panel and the actual connection's settings. Any ideas?


----------



## cactus46

Hi DoctorTeeth,

It is tough to see your problems remotely but we'll try. Is this your Guided Setup Call? Can you reboot, run a Test Call and then a Daily Call and send us the modem log? It is OK if they fail. Perhaps the log will tell us why?

Are you using a router? What static IP addresses did you assing? What is the IP address assigned to your computer?

Keep us posted and good luck.

John



DoctorTeeth said:


> This process is frustrating. I have read this thread religiously the past 2 days as I try to set up my Tivo using the series PPP to get through the guided setup. I have tried all the suggestions and they have not worked. I know that I have set up things correctly because I get a connection. In fact, 2 times I started to verify my account after I connected. However, it only froze before it faild. Normally, I fail while negotiating.
> 
> I have a series 2 Tivo and trying to connect to an XP box. I have rebooted, recreated files and connections, activated accounts, and disabled firewalls.
> 
> I read in another thread that somebody had success seting up Tivo without a land line using this method. Has anybody else get as far as I did before it froze and failed? If so, what did you do to get past this hang up?
> 
> Frustrated Doctor


----------



## DoctorTeeth

cactus46 said:


> Hi DoctorTeeth,
> 
> It is tough to see your problems remotely but we'll try. Is this your Guided Setup Call? Can you reboot, run a Test Call and then a Daily Call and send us the modem log? It is OK if they fail. Perhaps the log will tell us why?
> 
> Are you using a router? What static IP addresses did you assing? What is the IP address assigned to your computer?
> 
> Keep us posted and good luck.
> 
> John


This is the guided setup. I rebooted and did a test call. The test call failed. However, I then changed the static IP addresses and the real call went to "Verifying Account Status" before it failed. I have done this before because it acts like changing the IP addresses refresh something. I do not know what.

I am using a Linksys WRT54G router. 
The IP addresses are 192.168.1.56 and 192.168.1.57.
This is within range of ip addresses that the router can assign. I also tried them out of range. That did not work.

My computer IP is 192.168.1.101.

Below is the modem log. I included the test call failed. The real call is below that, which failed when getting to "Verifying Account Status".

any ideas would be helpful. Thanks

08-04-2005 09:26:50.354 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
08-04-2005 09:26:50.354 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-04-2005 09:26:50.354 - Initializing modem.
08-04-2005 09:26:53.168 - Waiting for a call.
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: <00>~
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: } }4}"}&
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: } } } 
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: %}&<ab><ec><cd>D
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: '}"}(}"
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: <cd>
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Recv: <86>~
08-04-2005 10:22:34.352 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: ~
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: !
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: } }4}"}
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: &
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: } } } }
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: 
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: }%}&<ab><ec><cd>
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: D
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: }'}"}(}
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: "
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Recv: <cd><86>~
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:22:37.366 - Answering the call.
08-04-2005 10:22:37.376 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
08-04-2005 10:22:37.376 - Connection established at 115200bps.
08-04-2005 10:22:37.376 - Error-control off or unknown.
08-04-2005 10:22:37.376 - Data compression off or unknown.
08-04-2005 10:23:07.380 - Read: Total: 651, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 889, Per/Sec: 29
08-04-2005 10:25:07.382 - Read: Total: 781, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 1055, Per/Sec: 1
08-04-2005 10:25:45.297 - Hanging up the modem.
08-04-2005 10:25:45.297 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
08-04-2005 10:25:47.299 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
08-04-2005 10:25:47.299 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-04-2005 10:25:47.299 - Initializing modem.
08-04-2005 10:25:47.299 - Waiting for a call.

08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: ~
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: } }4}"}&
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: } } } 
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: %}&<bd><99><82>_
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: '}"}(}"
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Recv: ?<ed>~
08-04-2005 10:27:51.909 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: ~
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Interpreted response: Ring
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }4}"}&
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: } } } 
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: %}&<bd><99><82>_
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: '}"}(}"
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: }
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Recv: ?<ed>~
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Unknown Response
08-04-2005 10:27:54.923 - Answering the call.
08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Connection established at 115200bps.
08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Error-control off or unknown.
08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Data compression off or unknown.
08-04-2005 10:28:24.936 - Read: Total: 12465, Per/Sec: 412, Written: Total: 6394, Per/Sec: 212
08-04-2005 10:30:24.939 - Read: Total: 12660, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 6643, Per/Sec: 2
08-04-2005 10:31:13.038 - Hanging up the modem.
08-04-2005 10:31:13.038 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - Initializing modem.
08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi DoctorTeeth,

I can see where you are completing part of the call then your connection stops communicating. It may be the call going to fast for the serial connection.

*08-04-2005 10:28:24.936 - Read: Total: 12465, Per/Sec: 412, Written: Total: 6394, Per/Sec: 212
08-04-2005 10:30:24.939 - Read: Total: 12660, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 6643, Per/Sec: 2*

Try slowing the call down to 19.2 Kb on both the modem you set up and the TiVo and run a test. It could be the serial cable, too. Also, try disabling the any firewall for a test.

Keep us posted.

John



DoctorTeeth said:


> This is the guided setup. I rebooted and did a test call. The test call failed. However, I then changed the static IP addresses and the real call went to "Verifying Account Status" before it failed. I have done this before because it acts like changing the IP addresses refresh something. I do not know what.
> 
> I am using a Linksys WRT54G router.
> The IP addresses are 192.168.1.56 and 192.168.1.57.
> This is within range of ip addresses that the router can assign. I also tried them out of range. That did not work.
> 
> My computer IP is 192.168.1.101.
> 
> Below is the modem log. I included the test call failed. The real call is below that, which failed when getting to "Verifying Account Status".
> 
> any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.
> ......
> 08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Connection established at 115200bps.
> 08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 08-04-2005 10:27:54.933 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 08-04-2005 10:28:24.936 - Read: Total: 12465, Per/Sec: 412, Written: Total: 6394, Per/Sec: 212
> 08-04-2005 10:30:24.939 - Read: Total: 12660, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 6643, Per/Sec: 2
> 08-04-2005 10:31:13.038 - Hanging up the modem.
> 08-04-2005 10:31:13.038 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - Initializing modem.
> 08-04-2005 10:31:15.031 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## BWilliamsDC

cactus46 said:


> Use static IP addresses, reboot the computer, run a Test Call and a Daily Call and send me the modem log. We might get some other inspiration?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Probably not the first time someone has said this, but I think the Tivo is possessed. Came home from work today to see it "pending restart"; I just rebooted it and it's installing software, the whole reason for me wanting to have it do Serial-PPP.

I'm perplexed. I have heard two versions of how the upgrade process works:

Story 1: The Tivo calls home, tells DirecTV it's out of date, and DirecTV sends the update over the satellite (found this story on the boards)

Story 2: The Tivo calls home, tells DirecTV it's out of date, and DirecTV sends the update over the phone (DirecTV's Tivo team swears up and down this is the case, even when I told them I thought they were lying)

In either event, I thought a daily call was necessary, and Tivo happily informs me that this box hasn't made a daily call successfully in 247 days. Could the test call have triggered it??? Am very surprised but also thrilled, I was about to say "screw it" and order myself an InstantCake CD and yank the darn thing apart to get the upgrade that way.

ANYWAY ---

I now have 6.2, I just made a successful test call, and just made a successful DAILY CALL. Have no idea what changed, but it works. Maybe it just needed a day to sit and think.

Thanks again for all your help! It means a lot.


----------



## cactus46

I like to read notes like this! 

Basically, there are two routes to get 6.2 and both are triggered by a Daily Call. First is the satellite download and TiVo makes the "Daily Call" and the process to "Pending Restart" is begun.

The second route is the information is not downloaded via the satellite and the Daily Call downloads 6.2 and again "Pending Restart". So either way a Daily Call happened unless you hacked the TiVo.

Anyway, happy TiVoing and thanks for keeping us posted.

John



BWilliamsDC said:


> Probably not the first time someone has said this, but I think the Tivo is possessed. Came home from work today to see it "pending restart"; I just rebooted it and it's installing software, the whole reason for me wanting to have it do Serial-PPP.
> 
> I'm perplexed. I have heard two versions of how the upgrade process works:
> 
> Story 1: The Tivo calls home, tells DirecTV it's out of date, and DirecTV sends the update over the satellite (found this story on the boards)
> 
> Story 2: The Tivo calls home, tells DirecTV it's out of date, and DirecTV sends the update over the phone (DirecTV's Tivo team swears up and down this is the case, even when I told them I thought they were lying)
> 
> In either event, I thought a daily call was necessary, and Tivo happily informs me that this box hasn't made a daily call successfully in 247 days. Could the test call have triggered it??? Am very surprised but also thrilled, I was about to say "screw it" and order myself an InstantCake CD and yank the darn thing apart to get the upgrade that way.
> 
> ANYWAY ---
> 
> I now have 6.2, I just made a successful test call, and just made a successful DAILY CALL. Have no idea what changed, but it works. Maybe it just needed a day to sit and think.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help! It means a lot.


----------



## DoctorTeeth

Cactus,

Thanks for the hints. I ended up taking the box to my girlfriend's house and used her vontage VOIP line. It worked good. Now I am connected via wireless adapter for updates. It works great!!!


----------



## cactus46

Hi DoctorTeeth,

There are many ways to handle the TiVo calls. I'm glad you found one that works for you. Thanks for the update. 

Happy TiVoing! 

John


----------



## jray

Hello... I have tried everything listing on this posting and followed otto's directions to the T, but I haven't had any luck connecting ppp serial. here's my modem log :
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Initializing modem.
08-09-2005 21:38:58.968 - Waiting for a call.


It just won't see the tivo.... possibly a cheap usb to serial cable? Any help is much appreciated. I'll check back in the morning. Thanks


----------



## cactus46

Hi jray,

Did you force a Test Call or Daily Call? Yes, it looks like it could be the usb to serial cable. 

It could possible be your null modem cable, too.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## jray

yep... I forced a daily and a test, but no luck. I changed things around and read web pages for 3 days, and I must say...I give up. I was able to aquire a external modem and program it to the needed specs to communicate with tivo over vonage. I used ,#319 prefix and the prefix *99 (inplace of call waiting) to which I'm told will improve tivo's connection on Vonage, and use the NY, NY connection number. Everything works beautifully  . Thanks, Jerry


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jerry,

That works, too, but not quite as fast. 

Happy TiVoing.

John



jray said:


> yep... I forced a daily and a test, but no luck. I changed things around and read web pages for 3 days, and I must say...I give up. I was able to aquire a external modem and program it to the needed specs to communicate with tivo over vonage. I used ,#319 prefix and the prefix *99 (inplace of call waiting) to which I'm told will improve tivo's connection on Vonage, and use the NY, NY connection number. Everything works beautifully  . Thanks, Jerry


----------



## RhitTivo

I too am having serial ppp problems. I have a directv tivo, R10. I can get information from the tivo, but I cannot get the ~ leading character, or any ~'s at all

I followed all the instructions, am using ,#211 as my dialing prefix, just don't know what the issue could be at this point. Any help would be appreciated.

This is my modem log.



Code:


08-15-2005 00:14:24.071 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.071 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.071 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.071 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.081 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.081 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.111 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-15-2005 00:14:24.111 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-15-2005 00:14:24.111 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-15-2005 00:14:24.111 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-15-2005 00:14:24.111 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-15-2005 00:14:24.121 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-15-2005 00:14:24.121 - Initializing modem.
08-15-2005 00:14:24.121 - Waiting for a call.
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Recv: <fd><d5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:35.457 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Recv: <fd><fd><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:38.471 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Recv: <fd><f5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:41.486 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><f5><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Recv: <fd><f5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:44.500 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><f5><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Recv: <fd><f5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:47.504 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Recv: <fd><fd><dd><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:50.569 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:53.603 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:53.603 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:53.603 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:53.603 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:53.613 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:53.613 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:53.613 - Recv: <fd><f5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:53.613 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Recv: <fd><fd><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:56.617 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><fd><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Recv: <fd><fd><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:14:59.632 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Recv: <7f>
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Recv: <ff>}<fb><fd><f5><fd><fd><fd><ff><fd><9d><fd><fd>
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Recv: <fd><d5><9d><cf><fd>7<9d><fd><fd><fd><ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:15:02.636 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:35.123 - Recv: <fd>
08-15-2005 00:15:35.123 - Unknown Response
08-15-2005 00:15:35.123 - Recv: <ff><ff>
08-15-2005 00:15:35.123 - Unknown Response


----------



## cactus46

RhitTivo,

It looks like a conflict, probably hardware, that is preventing the ~ being seen at the com port assuming the edits to the mdmhayes.inf and deletion of the mdmhayes.pnf files are implemented. 

Try disabling any com port, internal modems that you don't need on your computer for a Test Call. Is the modem log that you sent the only one being created? Is there another modem log when you reboot? Is VPN active on this computer?

Tell us a little about your setup. What kind of computer? Is it a regular com port or is it a USB-serial adapter? What instructions are you using to try accomplishing serial/PPP? Is there another computer on which you could try to install serial/PPP?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## schmoppy

Hello all,

I've been scouring through all the threads the past day or so, and have not seen a configuration like mine to help me troubleshoot. Here's what I have:

- Series 1 Tivo
- I have a Netgear wireless router, but I have a direct connection to my PC running Windows XP
- I have an interface cable with a stereo mini jack that plugs into the Tivo "serial" slot, which then is connected to a Null Modem, which is then connected to my PC. I have made the appropriate changes to the mdmhayes.inf file, and have changed the dialing prefix to ,#211. I have also created the connection so the two can talk. I get through the "Preparing" screen and "Dialing" screen every time without problems, but when it gets to "Connecting", it errors: "(Failed. Service not answering.)"

Any ideas? I appreciate the help! Everyone's help to this point has been great!

-Casey


----------



## RhitTivo

EDIT: Ok, I'm an idiot. I assumed that the red, green, and blue wires in my serial cord corresponded to the red green and blue wires in the wiring diagram I was following.....  

So, now that it's wired in correctly, connected first time. :up: Thanks for looking at my issue anyway


----------



## F18fxr

Cactus46, you seem to be the guru here....I'm stuck....I have a Dell PC w/XP SP2, the cable is correct, set up seems to be correct...checked hyperterminal and it was talking, but I never got "User Request". I got Guest enabled. Firewalls are turned off on the Dell PC. I have a Linksys wireless router, using DHCP, firewall is off. I never see unauthenticated user.

One weird thing I did not have the mdmhayes.inf file on this computer anywhere, so I downloaded yours and made sure the modification was there. I did not see a .pnf file. The file is NOT in the inf folder. I do not see an inf folder and could not create one cuz it says there is one! So the mdmhayes file is just in the WINDOWS dir.

Here is my log file, seems the same as others here:


PHP:


08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 18:43:08.921 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 18:43:08.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:43:08.937 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:43:08.937 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:50:07.781 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 18:50:17.781 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 18:50:17.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:50:17.781 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:50:17.796 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:21.265 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: }&} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:24.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:27.296 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:30.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:33.312 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.328 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:33.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:33.328 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:33.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:36.328 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:39.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:42.343 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:42.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:42.359 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:42.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:45.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:48.359 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv:  }%}&<fc>*
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: E
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: j}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Recv: "O}8~
08-16-2005 18:50:48.375 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:05.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:08.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:11.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:14.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:17.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:20.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:20.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:23.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:26.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:29.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv:  }%}&<b3>_
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: <c6>
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Recv: |}'}"}(
08-16-2005 18:53:32.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.687 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 18:53:32.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 18:53:32.687 - Recv: "<e4><ab>~
08-16-2005 18:53:32.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:06.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:31:06.437 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:31:06.468 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:31:07.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:31:07.156 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:31:07.171 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:31:54.000 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:31:57.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:00.015 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:03.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.046 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:06.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:09.062 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:12.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:15.078 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:18.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.093 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:32:21.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.093 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:32:21.093 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv:  }%}&<e2><cf>
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: <ab>
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: /}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Recv: "<c6><fd>~
08-16-2005 19:32:21.109 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:35:20.125 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 19:35:30.125 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 19:35:30.125 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:35:30.125 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:35:30.125 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:03.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:06.875 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:09.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:12.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:15.890 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:15.906 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:18.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:21.937 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:24.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:27.953 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv:  }%}&}'
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: <f8>
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: <a5>$}'}"}
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: (
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Recv: }"X}=~
08-16-2005 19:39:30.968 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:39.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:42.656 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:45.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:48.671 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:51.687 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.703 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:54.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:54.718 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:54.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:42:57.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:43:00.718 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.734 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:00.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:00.734 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:43:00.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv:  }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:43:03.734 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: ~
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: &} } } 
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: } }%}&<99>@
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: <ec>
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: }
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Recv: "<d1><9c>~
08-16-2005 19:43:06.750 - Unknown Response
08-16-2005 19:43:09.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:43:09.484 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:43:09.484 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:43:10.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:43:10.203 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:43:10.218 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:43:17.015 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 19:43:27.015 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 19:43:27.015 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:43:27.015 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:43:27.015 - Waiting for a call.

Someone please advise!!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Casey,

If you want my 2¢ worth, you had better include a modem log because from your note, you have done everything right. 

Reboot you computer and make a Test Call and a Daily Call and then attach your modem log.

Keep us posted.

John



schmoppy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been scouring through all the threads the past day or so, and have not seen a configuration like mine to help me troubleshoot. Here's what I have:
> 
> - Series 1 Tivo
> - I have a Netgear wireless router, but I have a direct connection to my PC running Windows XP
> - I have an interface cable with a stereo mini jack that plugs into the Tivo "serial" slot, which then is connected to a Null Modem, which is then connected to my PC. I have made the appropriate changes to the mdmhayes.inf file, and have changed the dialing prefix to ,#211. I have also created the connection so the two can talk. I get through the "Preparing" screen and "Dialing" screen every time without problems, but when it gets to "Connecting", it errors: "(Failed. Service not answering.)"
> 
> Any ideas? I appreciate the help! Everyone's help to this point has been great!
> 
> -Casey


----------



## cactus46

Hi F18fxr,

The reason you don't see the C:\Windows\inf folder is because it is a hidden folder. Windows does that so that a user doesn't accidently cause the operating system and themselves grief.

So that you can see this folder, go to C:\Windows, then click on "Tools/Options/View/" and click on "Show hidden files and folders" and this should make the mdmhayes.inf and mdmhayes.pnf files visible. If your Recycle Bin is active, when you delete the .inf and .pnf files, Empty your Recycle Bin before rebooting.

Also, when you set up your Incoming Connection, use two static IP addresses rather than DHCP. If you need help with the two IP addresses, let us know the IP address assigned to your computer, and I'll pull a couple of IP addresses out of my hat. It is most likely a 192.168.xxx.xxx address.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## F18fxr

Hi John, 

Thanks for the quick reply. I did find the inf folder and replaced the mdmhayes file with the updated one, deleted pnf file and deleted from recycle bin and rebooted.

Gave it a shot from that point, still no joy.

My ip is 192.168.1.103

Dave


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dave,

Try these two static IP addresses for your incoming connection: 192.168.1.111 and 192.168.1.112.

And reboot the computer, try a Daily Call and send us a copy of your modem log. Let me know if you need any more information.

Keep us posted.

John



F18fxr said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I did find the inf folder and replaced the mdmhayes file with the updated one, deleted pnf file and deleted from recycle bin and rebooted.
> 
> Gave it a shot from that point, still no joy.
> 
> My ip is 192.168.1.103
> 
> Dave


----------



## schmoppy

John, I made an unfortunate error today. I accidentally went into demo mode, and when I tried to get back into the guided setup, I selected to set the unit up for "customer sale". This began a deletion sequence, and as a result, lost over 50 hours of recorded shows, plus 3 years of suggestions and season passes. There was no confirmation screen or any way to cancel the procedure according to Tivo tech support.

Anyway, after the complete format, I tried using hyperterminal to see if there was any activity between the Tivo and my computer, but nothing. I tried both com ports at different speeds, but still nothing. I am going to see if somehow my COM port is disabled through the BIOS, but if that's not it, I have no idea. I wish I knew how to send you the modem log file, because at this point, I'm not even sure if my Tivo is communicating with my XP computer. I appreciate the reply!

-Casey


----------



## cactus46

Hi Casey, 

I'm sorry to read about your "customer sale" episode. I'm not sure how that gets onto a consumer's TiVo. 

Your modem log is a file called "ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt" and it is recreated every time the computer boots. It can be found in C:\Windows on an XP computer (different directory in a Windows 2000 computer). You can view the file with Notepad but if you just copy and paste it after re-booting and running a Daily Call, we can see what happens when the call occurs and what might not be happening. 

Keep us posted and good luck. 

John


----------



## schmoppy

Thanks John,

As for the customer sale "feature". I believe it is on every Tivo. I definitely don't recommend testing it out unless you feel like starting over yourself. But to get there, switch to demo mode, and then go back to the beginning of the setup. It will give you three options, and one of the them is to return the unit to "Customer Sale". 

Anyway, I found the log file you were referring to (and I actually created 2 connections because I wasn't sure which COM port I was using). Both log files were the same:

08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 15:34:36.234 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Writes: 0 bytes

It looks like I'm not connecting. Unfortunately, I'm kind of a novice when it comes to digging through the BIOS to figure out what COM port I'm using and if it's disabled or not. Maybe you can tell from this log file, but I can't! =)

Also, I made the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file and deleted the corresponding .pnf file, but I just went into the directory and there is another mdmhayes.pnf file in there. Is this normal, or should go through the process again?

Thanks again for your help - it's nice to think that this may work and all the hours I've put into it will begin to pay off. =)

-Casey


----------



## F18fxr

John,

Tried the new ip range. No joy.

Here is my log:


Code:


08-17-2005 18:48:58.453 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.453 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.453 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.453 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600   
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-17-2005 18:48:58.468 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-17-2005 18:48:58.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 18:48:58.484 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 18:48:58.484 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 18:49:03.453 - Recv: <fe>
08-17-2005 18:49:03.453 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:55:37.718 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 18:55:37.718 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 18:55:37.718 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Recv: u}'}"}(}"Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:21.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:24.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:27.500 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:27.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:30.515 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:33.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:36.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:39.531 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:42.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:45.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: ~
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: !} }4}"
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: &} } } 
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv:  }%}&<aa><f1>
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: <c6>
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Recv: u}'}"}(
08-17-2005 18:57:48.546 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.562 - Recv: }
08-17-2005 18:57:48.562 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:57:48.562 - Recv: "Dn~
08-17-2005 18:57:48.562 - Unknown Response
08-17-2005 18:58:22.656 - Passthrough On
08-17-2005 18:58:32.687 - Passthrough Off
08-17-2005 18:58:32.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 18:58:32.687 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 18:58:32.687 - Waiting for a call.

I get Service Not Answering on the TiVo.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dave,

"John,

Tried the new ip range. No joy.

Here is my log:
Code:

[some deleted]

08-17-2005 18:55:37.718 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 18:55:37.718 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - *Recv: ~*
08-17-2005 18:57:21.484 - *Unknown Response*"

The Unknown Response to the ~ means that the changes made to the mdmhayes.inf file haven't been added to the mdmhayes.pnf file. The sequence of events is make the changes to the .inf file, delete the .pnf file and if the Recycle Bin is active, then empty it, and finally reboot the computer, make the modem, and then the incoming connections, in that order.

Or perhaps it might be a good idea to begin the process again. After it is done once or twice, a person becomes more proficient and can probably do it in less than 15 minutes.

If you used my mdmhayes.txt file, then it will need to be renamed mdmhayes.inf file before it will be compiled into an mdmhayes.pnf file.

I hope this is clear. Keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Casey,

We want only one connection--the working one. 

Before you sent this log did you try a Test Call or a Daily Call? I see no data coming from your serial connection if you tried a call. A second thing that would prevent this connection from working is that you need to set up the modem with a "None" for the flow control. The following line shows the Flow control set to Hardware:

08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*

Is your com port labeled COM 1 or COM 2, 3, or 4? They are generally labeled on most computers; then that is the Com port you should chose when you set up the modem. Tell me a little more about your serial cable. Did you make it? Buy it? Add adapters to it? Is your com port a normal Com port or a usb-serial adapter cable?

Armed with the following knowledge, it might pay to delete the modem you created and the Incoming Connection and begin again? When you get to the part of either DHCP or static IP addresses, use Static IP as we discussed before in this thread.

Keep us posted.

John



schmoppy said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> ......
> Anyway, I found the log file you were referring to (and I actually created 2 connections because I wasn't sure which COM port I was using). Both log files were the same:
> 
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.156 - Initializing modem.
> 08-16-2005 15:34:36.234 - Waiting for a call.
> 08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Session Statistics:
> 08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Reads : 0 bytes
> 08-16-2005 15:42:19.640 - Writes: 0 bytes
> 
> It looks like I'm not connecting. Unfortunately, I'm kind of a novice when it comes to digging through the BIOS to figure out what COM port I'm using and if it's disabled or not. Maybe you can tell from this log file, but I can't! =)
> 
> Also, I made the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file and deleted the corresponding .pnf file, but I just went into the directory and there is another mdmhayes.pnf file in there. Is this normal, or should go through the process again?
> 
> Thanks again for your help - it's nice to think that this may work and all the hours I've put into it will begin to pay off. =)
> 
> -Casey


----------



## F18fxr

I'm a bit confused John,

I did use your mdmhayes.inf file originally. I copied over the old one, saved it. Deleted the .pnf from the recycle bin and begun the process of making the modem connection.

I don't have the .pnf file, so I really can't start over can I? I can delete the modem and start over though, no problem there, if you think it will help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dave,

I sent you a PM. Let's see if we can get you through this by telephone?

John



F18fxr said:


> I'm a bit confused John,
> 
> I did use your mdmhayes.inf file originally. I copied over the old one, saved it. Deleted the .pnf from the recycle bin and begun the process of making the modem connection.
> 
> I don't have the .pnf file, so I really can't start over can I? I can delete the modem and start over though, no problem there, if you think it will help.


----------



## cyklfreak

i am trying to get my serial connection up on win xp

my modem log is:


08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 12:58:17.406 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 12:58:27.296 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 12:58:27.296 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 12:58:27.296 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 13:01:07.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 13:01:07.421 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 13:01:07.421 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:11:40.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:11:40.937 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:11:40.937 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:19:19.484 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 18:19:29.484 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 18:19:29.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:19:29.484 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:19:29.484 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:20:53.593 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:20:53.593 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:20:53.593 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 18:21:07.125 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 18:21:17.125 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 18:21:17.125 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 18:21:17.125 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 18:21:17.125 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:27:11.234 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 19:27:11.234 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 19:27:11.234 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 19:28:58.203 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:58.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:58.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:58.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:58.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:58.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:59.312 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:28:59.312 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 19:28:59.312 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 19:28:59.312 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 19:28:59.312 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 19:28:59.359 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 19:28:59.359 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:28:59.359 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:28:59.359 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:31:57.953 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 19:31:57.953 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 19:31:57.953 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 19:33:40.640 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.671 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.671 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.671 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.875 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 19:33:40.875 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 19:33:40.875 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 19:33:40.875 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 19:33:40.875 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 19:33:40.937 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 19:33:40.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:33:40.937 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:33:40.937 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:37:35.437 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 19:37:35.437 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 19:37:35.437 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100aa) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 19:37:35.437 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 19:37:45.437 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010066) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 19:41:03.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:41:03.453 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:41:03.453 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:41:03.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:41:03.687 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:41:03.687 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:57:20.468 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 19:57:20.468 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 19:57:20.484 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000103de) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 19:57:20.484 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x0001039a) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 19:57:30.484 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 20:10:45.531 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 20:10:45.531 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 20:10:45.531 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102cd) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 20:10:45.531 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010278) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 20:10:55.531 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 20:11:32.375 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:11:32.375 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:11:32.375 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:12:25.562 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 20:12:25.562 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 20:12:25.562 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010234) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 20:12:25.562 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101f0) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 20:12:35.562 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 20:12:45.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:12:45.343 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:12:45.343 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:13:56.812 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 20:13:56.812 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 20:13:56.812 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 20:20:28.843 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 20:21:26.390 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 20:40:44.125 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 20:40:44.156 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 20:40:44.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:40:44.156 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:40:44.156 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:42:49.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:42:49.937 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:42:49.937 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:42:50.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:42:50.156 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:42:50.156 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 20:45:17.125 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 20:45:17.125 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 20:45:17.125 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 20:45:55.265 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 21:03:24.078 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 21:03:24.078 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 21:03:24.078 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 21:05:10.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.421 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.421 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:05:10.625 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 21:05:10.625 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 21:05:10.625 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 21:05:10.625 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 21:05:12.328 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 21:05:12.328 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 21:05:12.328 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 21:05:12.328 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 21:32:09.375 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 21:32:09.375 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 21:32:09.375 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010100) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 21:32:09.375 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100dd) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 21:32:11.468 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 21:54:54.359 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 21:54:54.359 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 21:54:54.359 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 21:56:38.515 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:38.515 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:38.515 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:38.515 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:38.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:38.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:39.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 21:56:39.625 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 21:56:39.625 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 21:56:39.625 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 21:56:39.625 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 21:56:39.656 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 21:56:39.656 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 21:56:39.656 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 21:56:39.656 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 21:58:32.250 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 21:58:32.250 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 21:58:32.250 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010233) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 21:58:32.250 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 21:58:34.343 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 21:58:34.359 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 21:58:34.359 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 21:58:34.359 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010200) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:00:39.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:00:39.437 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:00:39.437 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:00:39.625 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:00:39.625 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:00:39.625 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:03:10.187 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 22:03:10.187 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 22:03:10.187 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000103de) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:03:10.187 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x0001039a) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:03:12.281 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 22:40:44.562 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:40:44.562 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:40:44.562 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:40:44.812 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:40:44.812 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:40:44.812 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:41:52.984 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 22:41:52.984 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 22:41:52.984 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 22:43:32.640 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.781 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.812 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:43:32.953 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 22:43:32.953 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 22:43:32.953 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 22:43:32.953 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 22:43:33.000 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 22:43:33.000 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:43:33.000 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:43:33.000 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:45:47.546 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 22:45:47.546 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 22:45:47.546 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010100) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:45:47.546 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:45:49.640 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-16-2005 22:45:49.656 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 22:45:49.656 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 22:45:49.656 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100dd) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:46:05.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:46:05.203 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:46:05.203 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:46:05.390 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:46:05.390 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:46:05.390 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:47:31.484 - Session Statistics:
08-16-2005 22:47:31.484 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-16-2005 22:47:31.484 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Opening Modem
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:47:40.890 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:51:02.015 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-16-2005 22:51:02.015 - Passthrough On
08-16-2005 22:51:02.015 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010378) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:51:02.015 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - Passthrough Off
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010334) Status 0x00000000
08-16-2005 22:51:04.109 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-17-2005 00:02:44.468 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 00:02:44.468 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 00:02:44.468 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 00:02:44.671 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 00:02:44.671 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 00:02:44.671 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 00:39:17.484 - Session Statistics:
08-17-2005 00:39:17.484 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-17-2005 00:39:17.484 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-17-2005 00:41:02.765 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.609 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.609 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.609 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 00:41:03.796 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-17-2005 00:41:03.796 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-17-2005 00:41:03.796 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-17-2005 00:41:03.796 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-17-2005 00:41:03.843 - Opening Modem
08-17-2005 00:41:03.843 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 00:41:03.843 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 00:41:03.843 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 00:57:48.406 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-17-2005 00:57:48.406 - Passthrough On
08-17-2005 00:57:48.406 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101ee) Status 0x00000000
08-17-2005 00:57:48.406 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - Passthrough Off
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 00:57:50.500 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
08-17-2005 00:57:50.515 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-17-2005 00:57:50.515 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-17-2005 00:57:50.515 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101aa) Status 0x00000000
08-17-2005 00:58:53.906 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 00:58:53.906 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 00:58:53.906 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 01:05:59.937 - Session Statistics:
08-17-2005 01:05:59.937 - Reads : 0 bytes
08-17-2005 01:05:59.937 - Writes: 0 bytes
08-17-2005 01:11:41.281 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-17-2005 01:11:41.437 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-17-2005 01:11:41.437 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-17-2005 01:11:41.437 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-17-2005 01:11:41.437 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-17-2005 01:11:41.546 - Opening Modem
08-17-2005 01:11:41.546 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 01:11:41.546 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 01:11:41.546 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 13:05:03.562 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
08-17-2005 13:05:03.562 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 13:05:03.578 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 13:05:03.578 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 21:20:28.649 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-17-2005 21:20:28.649 - Passthrough On
08-17-2005 21:20:28.649 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010022) Status 0x00000000
08-17-2005 21:20:28.649 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - Passthrough Off
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - Initializing modem.
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - Waiting for a call.
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000103de) Status 0x00000000
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): Closing Call




any ideas why my comp will not connect?

B


----------



## cactus46

Hi cyklfreak,

It is odd that your modem log keeps appending rather than beginning a new log? But two things stand out in your log: (1) no serial port activity and (2) it looks like you have conflict with another internal modem?

We don't see these "TSP" entries on a normal log:

08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-17-2005 21:20:30.743 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE

What kind of serial connection are you using? Is the TiVo set up with the ,#211 Dial Prefix?

Try disabling any unused serial ports and internal modems, reboot the computer, make another Test and Daily Call and send us another log.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## MITBeta

After 2 days of messing around with this, numerous reboots, lots of frustration, and the reading of every single post on this thread, I finally figured out my problem:

The stereo jack end of the cord was not pushed in completely. In my defense I can't see the back of the TiVo, but this is a weak excuse at best.

Duh.

If this helps just one other person, my embarrassment will not be in vain.

Cactus46: you're a real trooper for sticking with this thread for so many months. Thanks for all the help you've given.

Edit: I should mention that I was getting all of the indications that the connection was being made between the computer and the Tivo. The only major difference (and someone else briefly mentioned it a few pages back) is that at the end of the string that the Tivo send to the Hyperterm, I got text that said "loopback detected"


----------



## cactus46

Hi MITBeta,

Thanks for posting your experience. I have no idea how many people this thread has helped. If someone wants to try serial/PPP and need a little help, I'm here. And thanks for your kind words.

Happy TiVoing. 

John



MITBeta said:


> ........
> Cactus46: you're a real trooper for sticking with this thread for so many months. Thanks for all the help you've given.
> .........


----------



## Mer2112

I had to change computers and am now using a USB adapter. Here's my modem log:

08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000002

Any clues?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

My guess would be your _usb_ to RS232 adapter. Which one would you be using? Or it is possibly the serial cable. Tell us a little about your setup. I see no data from your TiVo in the modem log.

Check this post out for another forum members experience: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2777984&&#post2777984

Keep us posted.

John



Mer2112 said:


> I had to change computers and am now using a USB adapter. Here's my modem log:
> 
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 08-20-2005 11:06:06.577 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000002
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


----------



## F18fxr

Thanks John and everyone else for their help.

I decided to skip trying it on my Dell PC with XP and try it on my laptop with W2K.

Worked the first time! Couldn't believe it.

Got all three TiVo's to make their calls and download the new software, it's been almost 18 months of trying on Vonage, but PPP all the way now.

Going out to dinner tonight to celebrate!!!!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dave,

Congratulations! A different approach sometimes gives us better results and in your case a different computer. Glad you can now make your calls. 

John


----------



## schmoppy

John,

Just got back into town and I'm pretty tired. I won't be connecting it up tonight to test out the daily/test call - I sent you the log file from the previous day - tomorrow night, I will make the test call and immediately send you the log. My COM port is not labeled on my computer, but the only other one is a monitor connection, so it must be COM 1. Is this a safe assumption? I'm not sure what a "normal" COM port is, so I don't know how to answer that one. It's a 9-pin socket on the back of my computer. 

My cable is one I bought the components to at Radio Shack. Here's what I bought: Scanner/PC interface cable (the only adapter they had that went from a mini stereo plug to 9-pin), and then I connected a Null Modem adapter (Female DB9 to Male DB9), which I plugged directly into the COM port. I also bought a gender adapter, but found out that I didn't need it. If it's easier, I can send you pictures of what this looks like! =)

Time for rest - I'll keep you posted tomorrow night.

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## cactus46

Hi Casey,

Are you sure that pins 2, 3, and 5 of the DB9 connecter are going to the place on the minature plug? The tip of the plug corresponds to pin 2, the middle to pin 3, and the largest section of the plug corresponds to pin 5, ground.

One can see a picture of this in the many OldDog posts: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2594298&&#post2594298

If you are unsure about this cable and have no way of checking it practically, then you might consider purchasing a TiVo null modem serial cable from 9th Tee for less than $10. It would plug directly into the TiVo serial port and directly into a 9-pin computer serial port.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## schmoppy

Well, my cable does NOT have the 2 black rings as in the diagram, and I have no way of knowing the configuration. So I looked on 9th tee, and not only did I order the cable, I'm going to be able to take back all of the cables I originally purchased, and save about $30! So, I guess we'll be on hold until I receive the cable from 9th tee (5-10 days). Thanks so much for your help - just how many people have you helped on here??? I feel so much more confident that it's going to work with your help! I'll keep in touch with how things are going...

-Casey


----------



## cactus46

Thanks, Casey. I have a feeling things will go much better with the TiVo null modem serial cable. And I'll be interested in reading your experiences.

John


----------



## cactus46

Casey has just reported in that adjusting the static IP addresses along with the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cable got him going with serial/PPP!

Congratulations, Casey and Happy TiVoing! 

John



schmoppy said:


> Well, my cable does NOT have the 2 black rings as in the diagram, and I have no way of knowing the configuration. So I looked on 9th tee, and not only did I order the cable, I'm going to be able to take back all of the cables I originally purchased, and save about $30! So, I guess we'll be on hold until I receive the cable from 9th tee (5-10 days). Thanks so much for your help - just how many people have you helped on here??? I feel so much more confident that it's going to work with your help! I'll keep in touch with how things are going...
> 
> -Casey


----------



## Mer2112

Hello again. The Sony laptop died so I have a new Dell to work with. No serial port so I'm using a USB to serial adapter.

No luck connecting. Here's my modem log.

Does anything jump out at you?

Thanks in advance for all the help:

09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - Modem inf section: M2700
09-03-2005 17:48:54.046 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
09-03-2005 17:48:54.359 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:48:54.421 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:48:54.421 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:51:29.734 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:51:29.734 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:51:29.828 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:51:29.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:29.828 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<91>x}#w}'}"}(}"<f8><e6>~
09-03-2005 17:51:29.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} 
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: } } 
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: %}&<91>x}#w}'}
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Recv: }(}"<f8><e6>~
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:51:32.750 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:51:32.765 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:51:32.765 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:51:32.765 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:51:32.765 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:52:02.765 - Read: Total: 551, Per/Sec: 15, Written: Total: 164, Per/Sec: 5
09-03-2005 17:52:12.859 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:52:12.859 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:52:14.859 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:52:14.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:52:14.921 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:52:14.921 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:52:25.796 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:52:25.859 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:52:25.859 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00><00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Recv: <00>
09-03-2005 17:52:29.468 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: }&} } } }
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Recv: }%}&<84>y<e1><b7>}'}
09-03-2005 17:53:13.765 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.781 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:53:13.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:13.781 - Recv: }(}"}&t~
09-03-2005 17:53:13.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: }#<c0>
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: }!}!} }4}
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: }&} } } } }%
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: &<84>y<e1><b7>}'}"}
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: (
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Recv: }"}&t~
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:16.781 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:19.843 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:19.843 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:53:21.843 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:53:21.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:53:21.921 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:21.921 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: }4}"}&} }
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: } } }%}&<84>y<e1>
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: <b7>
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: }'}"}(}"}&t
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:22.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4
09-03-2005 17:53:25.796 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: "}&} } } }
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: }%}&<84>y<e1><b7>}'}
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Recv: }(}"}&t~
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:25.812 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:28.859 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:28.859 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:53:30.859 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:53:30.859 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:53:30.937 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:30.937 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: }#<c0>!}
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: } } } }%}&<84>
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: y
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: <e1><b7>}'}"}(}"
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Recv: &t~
09-03-2005 17:53:31.812 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: }4}"}&} 
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: } } }%}&<84>y<e1>
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: <b7>
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: }'}"}(}"}&
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: t
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:34.828 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:34.843 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:53:34.843 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:53:34.843 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:34.843 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:38.375 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:38.375 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:53:40.375 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:53:40.375 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:53:40.437 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:40.437 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: } }4}"}&}
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: } } } }%}&<84>y
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: <e1>
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: <b7>}'}"}(}"}&
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: t
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:40.843 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.843 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:43.843 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: }#<c0>
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: }!}!} }4}"
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: &} } } } }%
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: &<84>y<e1><b7>}'}"}
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: (
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Recv: }"}&t~
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:43.859 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:46.921 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:46.921 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:53:48.921 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:53:48.921 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:53:48.984 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:48.984 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Recv: }#<c0>!
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:49.875 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}&
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: } } } }%}
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: &
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: <84>y<e1><b7>}'}"}(}
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Recv: }&t~
09-03-2005 17:53:49.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: } }4}"}&} 
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: } } }%}&<84>
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: y
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: <e1><b7>}'}"}(}"}
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: &
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Recv: t~
09-03-2005 17:53:52.890 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:52.906 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:53:52.906 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:53:52.906 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:52.906 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:53:55.953 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:55.953 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:53:57.953 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:53:57.953 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:53:58.031 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:53:58.031 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} 
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: 4}"}&} } }
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: } }%}&<84>y<e1><b7>}'}"}(}"}&
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: t
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:53:58.921 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: !} }4}"}&}
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: } } } }%}&<84>
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: y
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: <e1><b7>}'}"}(}"}
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: &
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Recv: t~
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:54:01.937 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:54:04.968 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:54:04.968 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:54:06.968 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:54:06.984 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:54:07.046 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:54:07.046 - Waiting for a call.
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: }#<c0>!
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}&
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: } } } }%}
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: &
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: <84>y<e1><b7>}'}"}(}
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: "
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Recv: }&t~
09-03-2005 17:54:07.937 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: ~
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Answering the call.
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: <ff>
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: }#<c0>!}
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: !
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&}
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: 
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: } } } }%}&
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: <84>
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: y<e1><b7>}'}"}(}"
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: }
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Recv: &t~
09-03-2005 17:54:10.953 - Unknown Response
09-03-2005 17:54:10.968 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-03-2005 17:54:10.968 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-03-2005 17:54:10.968 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:54:10.968 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-03-2005 17:54:15.781 - Hanging up the modem.
09-03-2005 17:54:15.781 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-03-2005 17:54:17.781 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-03-2005 17:54:17.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-03-2005 17:54:17.843 - Initializing modem.
09-03-2005 17:54:17.843 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## davidac

OK, I have studied this thread to no avail. First I was on XP using a usb to serial adapter and was getting the 
"Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005" error in my modem log. I had read here that that was likely due to the usb to serial adapter. So I resurrected an old laptop that actually has a serial port. I installed XP on it. Changed my mdmhayes.inf file and deleted my mdhayes.pnf file and rebooted. Set up the modem and started a hyperterminal connection to test it out. Set up the dial with ,#211 and gave it a go, for the 100th time it seems. Nothing. Check my modem log and I have the same message again.

"Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005"

my complete modem log is as follows

09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.344 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem inf section: M2700
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005

my relevant section of mdmhayes.inf is as follows

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

I am using my pronto remote cable connected to a null modem adapter and a gender changer connected to my serial port. But I am not really getting that far I don't think. Any ideas?

Thank you,
David


----------



## cactus46

Hi David,

I'm guessing you have a problem with your serial cable? I'm not familiar with the Pronto cable. If you are handy with an ohm meter, I would check it out comparing your cable to the diagram that OldDog's post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2594298&&#post2594298 The only thing correction I would make about the picture OldDog posts is that it is really a TiVo serial null-modem cable, and not a TiVo Serial Cable as listed. The TiVo Serial Cable that ships with SA TiVos requires a gender changer and a null-modem adapter to be used in serial/PPP applications. I think this may confuse some people setting up serial/PPP.

If you aren't handy at troubleshooting your cable or fabricating a cable, then you could order a TiVo serial null modem cable from 9th Tee.

I didn't see anything wrong with what you posted about your mdmhayes.inf file. The clue about your cable is the modem error listed in the modem log.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



davidac said:


> OK, I have studied this thread to no avail. First I was on XP using a usb to serial adapter and was getting the
> "Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005" error in my modem log. I had read here that that was likely due to the usb to serial adapter. So I resurrected an old laptop that actually has a serial port. I installed XP on it. Changed my mdmhayes.inf file and deleted my mdhayes.pnf file and rebooted. Set up the modem and started a hyperterminal connection to test it out. Set up the dial with ,#211 and gave it a go, for the 100th time it seems. Nothing. Check my modem log and I have the same message again.
> 
> "Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005"
> 
> my complete modem log is as follows
> 
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.324 - File: D:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> ....
> 
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 09-03-2005 21:13:35.354 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005
> .......
> 
> Thank you,
> David


----------



## davidac

Hi John. Thank you for the suggestions. Unfortunately I can't seem to locate my multimeter, either of them, I know I have two but don't wonder if I loaned them out. Anyway, with you corrections to the link you provided I think the pronto cable is correct. The Td and Rd are swapped as compared to that image. A diagram of the pronto cable is here and I know it worked the last time I programmed my remote which was a couple months ago. I guess I will do some more pronto programming just to verify it still does.

Interestingly I tested some of the other components in my cable system. I connected my two laptops together with a null adapter and a female to femal serial cable. Opened hyperterminal on both and succesfully connected both machines. Type on each and received the text appropriately on each. I subsequently look at my modem log and I see the same error. I am thinking I don't understand the function of the defined computer to computer modem. Is it involved in the connection I just described? If it is how can it work while failing to open the modem device?

I am off to give my pronto cable a test programming my remote. Thank you for you help, on a holdiay weekend even. Having read through this whole thread you are a true tivo serial saint. Thanks again,

David


----------



## davidac

OK, I have tested my pronto cable and updated my pronto, works fine so I think the cable is fine. To be honest I was kind of hoping it didn't work as it at least that would give me a course of action. 

David


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

Your log looks good. However, I suspect there may have been TiVo server problems yesterday? I tried to help my neighbor with making his Daily Call and ran into a Failed -scenario, too.

Your first call looked like a Daily Call followed up by several Test Calls? And they looked like they should have worked. If you are still experiencing problems try re-starting the TiVo and reboot your computer. Then try making another Daily Call. I think it will work.

Keep us posted.

John



Mer2112 said:


> Hello again. The Sony laptop died so I have a new Dell to work with. No serial port so I'm using a USB to serial adapter.
> 
> No luck connecting. Here's my modem log.
> 
> Does anything jump out at you?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help:
> 
> .....
> 
> 09-03-2005 17:54:17.843 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi David,

It really looks like the Pronto cable has a female DB9 connector on it. Why would you be using a gender changer and a null-modem adapter? The Pronto cable looks the same as the TiVo serial null-modem cable which should work well directly from the TiVo to the computer with a DB9 male serial port.

In a TiVo serial null modem cable (and it looks like the Pronto cable to me) the tip of the minature plug goes to pin 2 of the DB9F, the center conductor (ring) goes to pin 3 of DB9F and the large section (sleeve) goes to pin 5 of the DB9F. And these are the connections one needs to talk serial/PPP between the TiVo and the computer.

Am I missing something?

Keep us posted.

John



davidac said:


> OK, I have tested my pronto cable and updated my pronto, works fine so I think the cable is fine. To be honest I was kind of hoping it didn't work as it at least that would give me a course of action.
> 
> David


----------



## davidac

John, yes missing something I failed to tell you. I have an additional female to female serial cable in this setup so I don't have to sit on the floor for the days I have been trying to get this to work. That cable is tested too. On the off chance that its length was causing a problem I have tried it sitting on the floor without it too but with the same result. So the pronto cable, to a gender changer, to the female to female serial cable, to the null modem adapter to my serial port. Sorry for the confusion.

David


----------



## cactus46

Hi David,

My point is you don't need any null-modem adapter with the Pronto cable! Also, by using a "female to female serial cable" you are adding additional layers of complication. Can you just try your setup with the Pronto cable between your computer and the TiVo?

Simplify this setup if you can. Otherwise you have to verify that your, TD, RD, and ground are on the correct pins between the TiVo and your computer as shown in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2594298&&#post2594298

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## davidac

OK, I am a dope, I spent $32 at rado shack on overpriced gender changers and null mode adapters when I had all I needed all a long. Thank you very much John. I get a bunch of garbage now in my hyper terminal connection. I never get the user request syntax at the end of it though. Only tried it once. I was just so excited I wanted to share. I will try again now, but my mother in law is staying with us and we are going out to breakfast so Final setup will have to wait a little while. Oddly the modem log still has the same error.

Thanks again,
David



cactus46 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> My point is you don't need any null-modem adapter with the Pronto cable! Also, by using a "female to female serial cable" you are adding additional layers of complication. Can you just try your setup with the Pronto cable between your computer and the TiVo?
> 
> Simplify this setup if you can. Otherwise you have to verify that your, TD, RD, and ground are on the correct pins between the TiVo and your computer as shown in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2594298&&#post2594298
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## davidac

Yeah!!! It worked. I set up the modem again on my newer laptop using the usb to serial adapter, then rebooted. Then set up the incoming connection at 115200 following the usual instructions. Made a test call, worked. Made a daily call, first one in 140+ days, it took a long time to prepare, but made the call succesfully very quickly. I made another daily call just to make sure, it worked too. I can add the IBM USB Serial Parallel adapter to the list of working adapters. Thank you for all your help John. 

DAvid


----------



## Mer2112

Stupid mistake,

Missed the "Always allow directly connected devices....." step.

Thanks and sorry for the false alarm,

Eric


----------



## cactus46

Hi David,

Thanks for your successful update! It is gratifying to see another TCF member overcome serial/PPP obstacles.

You are welcome for my 2¢ worth but you fixed the problem. Congratulations. And thanks for the notice on the IBM USB serial adapter.

Happy TiVoing. 

John



davidac said:


> Yeah!!! It worked. I set up the modem again on my newer laptop using the usb to serial adapter, then rebooted. Then set up the incoming connection at 115200 following the usual instructions. Made a test call, worked. Made a daily call, first one in 140+ days, it took a long time to prepare, but made the call succesfully very quickly. I made another daily call just to make sure, it worked too. I can add the IBM USB Serial Parallel adapter to the list of working adapters. Thank you for all your help John.
> 
> DAvid


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for the update, Eric.

We all get caught by those little things from time to time.

Happy TiVoing 

John



Mer2112 said:


> Stupid mistake,
> 
> Missed the "Always allow directly connected devices....." step.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the false alarm,
> 
> Eric


----------



## Mer2112

Just as a point of reference I made my own cable to be able to use my desktop with both receivers. 60' of 6 conductor telecom cable works just fine.

In case anyone was wondering how long a cable could be and still work.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## dmbfan225

Well after reading through most of this thread, and wasting many hours at work trying to troubleshoot this problem, I finally got the PPP networking to work. A few things that I found along the way that might be helpful to some are the following. I have a hand held GPS (could also be a problem if you have a palm or another device that shares a serial port) that also hooks up to the serial port. When I tried to troubleshoot what was going on, Hyperterminal would not let me in because it said another telephony device was using the COM port. I uninstalled the GPS software but that didn't seem to solve the problem. So I disabled my serial port, rebooted and then re-enabled the port and was then able to use hyperterminal again.

I am using a null modem cable that I bought off of ebay, a linksys wireless router, on a cable modem. I disabled the windows firewall and used static IP address. 

I know that that most of this is not ground breaking, I thought others might be getting caught up with the serial port being shared with another device. 

Anywho its a great feeling to finally get it working. Thanks to all who gave the good ideas in the thread.

Eric Cole


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

Thanks for sharing your experiences getting serial/PPP to work for your setup. A significant number of members run into applications sharing a serial port such as PDAs and often don't realize it or realize what effect it has on setting up serial/PPP.

In your case it might be worthwhile to see if you can re-enable the firewall and see if you can still use serial/PPP. Many have reported their firewall and serial/PPP will work together.

Thanks again and happy TiVoing.

John



dmbfan225 said:


> Well after reading through most of this thread, and wasting many hours at work trying to troubleshoot this problem, I finally got the PPP networking to work. A few things that I found along the way that might be helpful to some are the following. I have a hand held GPS (could also be a problem if you have a palm or another device that shares a serial port) that also hooks up to the serial port. When I tried to troubleshoot what was going on, Hyperterminal would not let me in because it said another telephony device was using the COM port. I uninstalled the GPS software but that didn't seem to solve the problem. So I disabled my serial port, rebooted and then re-enabled the port and was then able to use hyperterminal again.
> 
> I am using a null modem cable that I bought off of ebay, a linksys wireless router, on a cable modem. I disabled the windows firewall and used static IP address.
> 
> I know that that most of this is not ground breaking, I thought others might be getting caught up with the serial port being shared with another device.
> 
> Anywho its a great feeling to finally get it working. Thanks to all who gave the good ideas in the thread.
> 
> Eric Cole


----------



## bobrap

Having searched and not found the answer, my question is simple. Can I connect direct from my computer to a R10 without any network equip? I'm use a cable modem and I don't have a landline. Trying to make that irritating call. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi bobrap,

You can with serial/PPP. However, without a router the computer must be set up to take the place of a router for NAT, network address translation. With routers available for less than $30, this is the way to go in my view.

A TiVo serial null modem cable can be purchased from 9th Tee for less than $10 which will connect the TiVo to your computer or one can make their own cable. So the cable, router, a computer, and some patience to set up serial/PPP. Glance at the rest of this thread for some idea of what may be required.

Keep us posted.

John



bobrap said:


> Having searched and not found the answer, my question is simple. Can I connect direct from my computer to a R10 without any network equip? I'm use a cable modem and I don't have a landline. Trying to make that irritating call. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bobrap

Hi cactus,

Thanks for the reply. Any suggestions for a router? I only have one machine right now, but will be putting together a second for pvr use soon. Another question about the cable. I made one that has a 1/4" plug on the end, will a converter to 1/8" work on this? Thanks again.


----------



## cactus46

Hi bobrap,

I'm not sure what your future needs for a router might be--wired? Wireless? Either type would probably work fine with serial/PPP in most cases. I would stay away from the more sophisticated routers so a cheaper one would probably take care of your needs? I'm currently using a D-Link wireless router as an example but many here use LinkSys, Netgear, and Belkin to name a few brands. 

The 1/4 to 1/8 converter would probably work OK but I think I would try to keep things as simple as possible so that one doesn't add unneeded layers of complexity. But try what you like an post your results here for our 2¢ worth. 

John


----------



## bobrap

If I am going to try serial to PPP, wouldn't the modem have to have a serial port? Is that something that comes standard? I guess in the future I would probably want to go wireless. Guess I'll just have to go to the store and look. Thanks again.


----------



## cactus46

I am not sure I understand your question about the "modem". Are we talking about the cable modem?

The router connects to the cable modem with a cable with RJ45 plugs on it and the computer connects to the router with the same kind of cable or wireless. The only serial ports involved are the serial port on the TiVo and the serial port on the computer. The TiVo then communicates with TiVo servers via the serial connection to the computer and then out through the router and cable modem.

For instructions on how to set up serial/PPP on one's computer, look at this link: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

For a look at a TiVo serial null modem cable look at this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2594298&&#post2594298

Without a phone line a regular modem is not practical.

John



bobrap said:


> If I am going to try serial to PPP, wouldn't the modem have to have a serial port? Is that something that comes standard? I guess in the future I would probably want to go wireless. Guess I'll just have to go to the store and look. Thanks again.


----------



## bobrap

Thanks John. I meant router, not modem. Not sure if I want to spend the bucks for a router just to make a phone call. Easier and cheaper to take the box to a friends house. Won't have second system working for about three months. I'll consider a router then.. Thanks again.


----------



## dmbfan225

John,

I went back and tried to enable my firewall, but had no success in doing so. That must be the little knob that I have to turn that gets mine to work. It really is not that much of a hassel since I hook it up to my work laptop. I have to get it all ready and make the call manually anyways. A small price to pay not to have to get a phone line.

Eric


----------



## dwynne

davidac said:


> I can add the IBM USB Serial Parallel adapter to the list of working adapters.


*IS* there a list of USB to serial adapters that work with DTivos? I replaced my 4 1/2 year old ThinkPad with a new one and it does not have a 9 pin serial port. I used the old one with a 802.11g wireless connection to have all the DTivos "phone home" by just carrying the laptop to each one, hooking up, and "calling".

I have no need for any other serial device to connect up, so "works with Tivo" and "really cheap" are my two qualifications for a USB->serial adapter 

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dennis,

I use a IOGEAR GUC232 USB-serial adapter. Others that have been reported to work here is a Radio Shack model and an IBM model. I don't have the numbers for those. 

A couple of members have reported that a "no-name" model sold on eBay didn't work.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Eric,

Thanks for the follow-up.

I use Kerio Personal Firewall and I have to disable it to make a call, too. But the Windows firewall is enabled on mine and works. It doesn't bother me either to have to disable a firewall for a Daily Call.

John



dmbfan225 said:


> John,
> 
> I went back and tried to enable my firewall, but had no success in doing so. That must be the little knob that I have to turn that gets mine to work. It really is not that much of a hassel since I hook it up to my work laptop. I have to get it all ready and make the call manually anyways. A small price to pay not to have to get a phone line.
> 
> Eric


----------



## bettenmv

I searched for the possibility of failing while configuring and didn't come up with anything. Any quick thoughts from those out there? I'll log and post if that may help. Thanks!


----------



## bettenmv

here is the log:

09-12-2005 20:34:05.903 - Initializing modem.
09-12-2005 20:34:06.544 - Waiting for a call.
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: ~
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: <ff>
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: }#<c0>!
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: }
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}&
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: }
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: } } } }%}&
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: <b7>
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: }?<96><d9>}'}"}(
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: }
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Recv: "<cd><f6>~
09-12-2005 20:34:42.716 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.720 - Recv: ~
09-12-2005 20:34:45.720 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: <ff>
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: }
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: #
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: <c0>!}!}!} }4}
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: "
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: }&} } } } }
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: %
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: }&<b7>}?<96><d9>}'}"
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: }
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Recv: (}"<cd><f6>~
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Unknown Response
09-12-2005 20:34:45.730 - Answering the call.
09-12-2005 20:34:45.740 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-12-2005 20:34:45.740 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-12-2005 20:34:45.740 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-12-2005 20:34:45.740 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-12-2005 20:35:15.743 - Read: Total: 653, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 388, Per/Sec: 12
09-12-2005 20:37:15.746 - Read: Total: 783, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 388, Per/Sec: 0
09-12-2005 20:37:53.560 - Hanging up the modem.
09-12-2005 20:37:53.560 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-12-2005 20:37:55.563 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-12-2005 20:37:55.563 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1


----------



## kickson

Hi, I've been reading through this thread, and have a similar situation as bobrap. I have a dsl router, but no phone line. The unit is an R10 and is a directTv TIVO I think. I still need to run the initial guide setup. Can I do this over the serial ppp, or is a phone line needed for this.


----------



## dwynne

kickson said:


> Hi, I've been reading through this thread, and have a similar situation as bobrap. I have a dsl router, but no phone line. The unit is an R10 and is a directTv TIVO I think. I still need to run the initial guide setup. Can I do this over the serial ppp, or is a phone line needed for this.


From the last time I tried it - the initial phone call (the the toll free number) and the test call to the local number that the first call gets you - need to be made from a telephone line via a modem. After that, PPP works just fine.

If you can't get a modem to work from home because you have no line or cell only or like me have a VoIP phone, then you just have to take the box someplace with a phone line to make those calls.

At least that was my experience the last time I tried to do a initial setup without a line.....

*EDIT: I installed a new HDTivo last night and it worked w/o touching the phone line - all PPP. So if you have a working PPP set-up then it can be done.*

Dennis


----------



## kickson

Yeah, I think I will have to find a phone line. Don't know if I should ask in this thread, but If I have a directTV Tivo, then I guess I won't serial ppp at all since the guide and Tivo upgrade is done over the satellite? The only thing I'll gain by serial ppp is the software updates? Is that right?


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

When you set up the Incoming Connection Properties, did you check "Always allow directly connected devices such as palmtop....?" And did you assign two static IP addresses?

Your log looks like you've done most things correctly.

Keep us posted.

John



bettenmv said:


> I searched for the possibility of failing while configuring and didn't come up with anything. Any quick thoughts from those out there? I'll log and post if that may help. Thanks!


----------



## cactus46

The D*TiVos that I've setup have worked with the Guided Setup via serial/PPP. I don't know why an R10 would be any different?

John



kickson said:


> Yeah, I think I will have to find a phone line. Don't know if I should ask in this thread, but If I have a directTV Tivo, then I guess I won't serial ppp at all since the guide and Tivo upgrade is done over the satellite? The only thing I'll gain by serial ppp is the software updates? Is that right?


----------



## bettenmv

Hi John, thanks for taking a look. I did check the always allow and i assigned two IP addresses 5 or so away from my 4th number like previous threads. Other things I have done and more info about my setup: 
Wireless connection on an XP laptop with no serial port but a usb serial converter to the 9th tee null modem serial cable. It seems to work, and gets to "Configuring", but then fails. I didn't try powering down the HDTivo, but I might try that.

Thanks again John.



cactus46 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> When you set up the Incoming Connection Properties, did you check "Always allow directly connected devices such as palmtop....?" And did you assign two static IP addresses?
> 
> Your log looks like you've done most things correctly.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

Can you tell us a little about the USB-serial adapter you are using--brand, etc? We have had some reports that that some USB-serial adapters purchased on eBay did not work.

See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=234610

In this thread Omar bought an eBay adapter and produced a good modem log similar to your log. This thread really parallels what your are showing us.

Keep us posted.

John



bettenmv said:


> Hi John, thanks for taking a look. I did check the always allow and i assigned two IP addresses 5 or so away from my 4th number like previous threads. Other things I have done and more info about my setup:
> Wireless connection on an XP laptop with no serial port but a usb serial converter to the 9th tee null modem serial cable. It seems to work, and gets to "Configuring", but then fails. I didn't try powering down the HDTivo, but I might try that.
> 
> Thanks again John.


----------



## dwynne

cactus46 said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> I use a IOGEAR GUC232 USB-serial adapter. Others that have been reported to work here is a Radio Shack model and an IBM model. I don't have the numbers for those.
> 
> A couple of members have reported that a "no-name" model sold on eBay didn't work.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


I got a Cables to Go "Port Authority" USB to Serial adapter (USBa/db9m Rs-232) for cheap and it works just fine on my DTivo and HD Dtivo via my laptop.

TigerDirect via Amazon for $20.48 shipped

Direct from TigerDirect for $14.99 + shipping ($4.99)

Manufacturer's web page is here.

I downloaded the latest drivers from the web page since they were newer that the ones on the included CD. Installed them on my laptop running XP pro, connected up the "dongle", and got it working with both DTivos I tried at 115,200.

At about $20 delivered it was the cheapest "name brand" adapter I could find, and it works for me.

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dennis,

Thanks for your report on another workable solution for the USB to Serial adapter. This should give our members another choice in adapters in addition to the IOGEAR that I use. And it will help steer members away from the frustrations of adapters that don't work.

The only difference I see between your Port Authority and my IOGEAR was XP supported my adapter without loading any external drivers. Maybe the Port Authority is supported, too? But for $5-$10 why not load a driver.

Thanks again. 

John



dwynne said:


> I got a Cables to Go "Port Authority" USB to Serial adapter (USBa/db9m Rs-232) for cheap and it works just fine on my DTivo and HD Dtivo via my laptop.
> 
> TigerDirect via Amazon for $20.48 shipped
> 
> Direct from TigerDirect for $14.99 + shipping ($4.99)
> 
> Manufacturer's web page is here.
> 
> I downloaded the latest drivers from the web page since they were newer that the ones on the included CD. Installed them on my laptop running XP pro, connected up the "dongle", and got it working with both DTivos I tried at 115,200.
> 
> At about $20 delivered it was the cheapest "name brand" adapter I could find, and it works for me.
> 
> Dennis


----------



## dwynne

cactus46 said:


> The only difference I see between your Port Authority and my IOGEAR was XP supported my adapter without loading any external drivers. Maybe the Port Authority is supported, too? But for $5-$10 why not load a driver.


It may have w/o loading anything, but on the box and on the instructions it warns not to plug it in w/o first loading the drivers supplied. Wanting to give it every chance to work, I loaded the drivers first 

BTW, I would bet that this one would work as well. The pfranc folks have been around for a long time making cheap Garmin power plugs and now make a USB->Serial converter with a "signed" driver.

Dennis


----------



## wingerz

Hi,

I've been scouring posts to this board for several hours now. Here is the first part of my log (it continues on in the same manner :

09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - Modem inf section: M2700
09-18-2005 00:58:43.716 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
09-18-2005 00:58:43.726 - Opening Modem
09-18-2005 00:58:43.726 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-18-2005 00:58:43.726 - Initializing modem.
09-18-2005 00:58:43.726 - Waiting for a call.
09-18-2005 00:58:54.141 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-18-2005 00:58:54.141 - Initializing modem.
09-18-2005 00:58:54.141 - Waiting for a call.
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: <fe>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: <af><ff>{<ed><ff><ac><df>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: O
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: <c5><bc><84><fb><d3><ff><bf>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: <fc>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Recv: <fe><e4><bc><e5><ee><03><ef>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.752 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: i
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: g<b1><ef><c7>w<e3><ff>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: <f7>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: <b1>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: {
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: u
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Recv: sing ch
09-18-2005 01:00:04.762 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: a
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: nnel 4<lf>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: <cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: U
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: sing in
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: t
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: erface 
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: p
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Recv: pp0<lf><cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.772 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: C
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: onnect:
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: 
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: ppp0 <-
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: -
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: > /dev/
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: t
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Recv: tyDSS
09-18-2005 01:00:04.782 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.792 - Recv: <lf>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.792 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.792 - Recv: <cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.792 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: s
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: ent [LC
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: P
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: ConfRe
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: q
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: id=0x1
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: 
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: <asyncm
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: a
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: p 0x0> 
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: <
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: magic 0
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: x
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Recv: e7e64a6
09-18-2005 01:00:04.802 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: d
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: > <pcom
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: p
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: > <acco
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: m
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
*09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: ~*
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: !} }4}"
09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: &} } } 
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: }%}&<e7><e6>
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: J
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: m}'}"}(
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Recv: "<8f>}9~
09-18-2005 01:00:04.822 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: s
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: ent [LC
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: P
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: ConfRe
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: q
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: id=0x1
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: 
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: <asyncm
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: a
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Recv: p 0x0> 
09-18-2005 01:00:07.827 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: <
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: magic 0
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: x
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: e7e64a6
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: d
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: > <pcom
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: p
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: > <acco
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: m
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
*09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: ~*
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
09-18-2005 01:00:07.837 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: !} }4}"
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: &} } } 
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: }%}&<e7><e6>
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: J
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: m}'}"}(
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: }
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Recv: "<8f>}9~
09-18-2005 01:00:07.847 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: s
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: ent [LC
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: P
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: ConfRe
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: q
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: id=0x1
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: 
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: <asyncm
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: a
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: p 0x0> 
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: <
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: magic 0
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: x
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: e7e64a6
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: d
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Recv: > <pcom
09-18-2005 01:00:10.851 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: p
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: > <acco
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: m
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: p>]
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: <lf>
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: <cr>
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
*09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: ~*
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response

... (about 800 lines total) ...

I double checked my mdmhayes.inf and verified that "~" and "<h00>~ are in the registry. I've started from scratch a handful of times, but I just can't seem to get the connection to recognize the "~". I was able to get rid of all of the TCP(0000) and LINEEVENT lines by disabling the built-in modem.

Anything else I can try? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cactus46

Hi wingerz,

The changes you made to the mdmhayes.inf file never made it to the mdmhayes.pnf file. So delete the the modem, and the Incoming Connection that you created, and the and the mdmhayes.pnf file. Verify that the changes you made are in the mdmhayes.inf file. And empty the Recycle Bin.

Avoid creating a backup of the mdmhayes.pnf or mdmhayes.inf filres in the C:\Windows\inf sub-directory. Reboot the computer and recreate the modem and the Incoming Connection. Reboot the computer again.

Change the TiVo's Dial Prefix to ,#211 and and be sure to set the modem up for 115kb. Then try another Test Call and a Daily Call and gives us another modem log if the calls don't complete again. Also, you can PM a copy of your mdmhayes.inf file (rename it to mdmhayes.txt though) for my comments if you like. If anything I've stated here is unclear, ask for a clarification.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



wingerz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been scouring posts to this board for several hours now. Here is the first part of my log (it continues on in the same manner :
> 
> 09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 09-18-2005 00:58:43.706 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> .... [deleted]
> *09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: ~*
> 09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
> 09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Unknown Response
> 09-18-2005 01:00:04.812 - Recv: }
> ..... [deleted]
> 09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
> 09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 09-18-2005 01:00:10.861 - Unknown Response
> 
> ... (about 800 lines total) ...
> 
> I double checked my mdmhayes.inf and verified that "~" and "<h00>~ are in the registry. I've started from scratch a handful of times, but I just can't seem to get the connection to recognize the "~". I was able to get rid of all of the TCP(0000) and LINEEVENT lines by disabling the built-in modem.
> 
> Anything else I can try? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bettenmv

Sorry for the delay, I was out of town for a few days. I just looked up my USB Serial Adapter info. I got it from Newegg, made by GWC.

GWC UC320 USB 1.1 to Serial Converter Cable Accessory - Retail 
Model #: UC320/AP1100 
Item #: N82E16812107108 
In Stock

http://www.gwctech.com/ebproductdetail.asp?id=46

Any known conflicts with this? I got one of the more expensive ones. Perhaps I should return and try and find the known working one.

Thanks again, Mike


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

When I first looked at your log it looked very good like Omar's did in the thread referenced in my previous post. Of course I did not recognize his USB-serial adapter as the problem either until he tried the IOGEAR and it worked!

I have no direct knowledge or feedback on the adapter you have selected. Maybe others here can give us their experience. The specifications look good. Did you have to load drivers for your adapter?

Good luck and keep us posted, Mike.

John



bettenmv said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was out of town for a few days. I just looked up my USB Serial Adapter info. I got it from Newegg, made by GWC.
> 
> GWC UC320 USB 1.1 to Serial Converter Cable Accessory - Retail
> Model #: UC320/AP1100
> Item #: N82E16812107108
> In Stock
> 
> http://www.gwctech.com/ebproductdetail.asp?id=46
> 
> Any known conflicts with this? I got one of the more expensive ones. Perhaps I should return and try and find the known working one.
> 
> Thanks again, Mike


----------



## dwynne

wingerz said:


> I double checked my mdmhayes.inf and verified that "~" and "<h00>~ are in the registry. I've started from scratch a handful of times, but I just can't seem to get the connection to recognize the "~". I was able to get rid of all of the TCP(0000) and LINEEVENT lines by disabling the built-in modem.
> 
> Anything else I can try? Thanks in advance!


I just went through this on a new laptop. If you follow the "Otto Guide" as shown here and other places. Note the single line step after you edit the inf file:
_
*After you save this inf file, delete the corresponding pnf file (c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf), and reboot XP.*_

Although I have done this setup several times now and helped others do it, I completely missed that step in the config this last time 

So be sure to delete that file and reboot.

Also, on my PC with I went to choose the modem the "communication cable between two computers" was listed twice - scroll down to the very bottom to see the "right" one. Once you choose it and pick a port you will get the "has not passed Window logo testing" warning window. If you do not see this, then you have done something wrong (chosen the wrong modem, edited the wrong file, etc).

On most machines you will also have to enable the Guest account (turned off by default on most Windows installs).

Dennis


----------



## bettenmv

I loaded the drivers that were on the CD. 

The other error I made was that I made a copy of the mdmhayes file and left it in the directory. I fixed that error and tried again, but still doesn't work. I might try to buy that other adapter and see if mine is the problem.


thanks again to everyone trying to help!

Mike


----------



## bettenmv

Here is latest log. I have disabled the other modem and seem to be getting different errors...

09-19-2005 15:52:02.616 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.636 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.636 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.636 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - Modem inf section: M2700
09-19-2005 15:52:02.666 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
09-19-2005 15:52:03.106 - Opening Modem
09-19-2005 15:52:03.106 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-19-2005 15:52:03.146 - Initializing modem.
09-19-2005 15:52:03.146 - Waiting for a call.
09-19-2005 15:53:00.970 - Recv: ~
09-19-2005 15:53:00.970 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Recv: <ff>
09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}-0}:<aa>}'}"}(}"j<b0>~
09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.984 - Recv: ~
09-19-2005 15:53:03.984 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-19-2005 15:53:03.984 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-19-2005 15:53:03.984 - Recv: <ff>
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.984 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: !
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: } }4}"}&} }
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: 
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: } } }%}&}-
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Answering the call.
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: 0
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: }:<aa>}'}"}(}"
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: j
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Recv: <b0>~
09-19-2005 15:53:03.994 - Unknown Response
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - Connection established at 115200bps.
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102cc) Status 0x00000000
09-19-2005 15:53:04.004 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-19-2005 15:53:34.007 - Read: Total: 5031, Per/Sec: 164, Written: Total: 6603, Per/Sec: 220
09-19-2005 15:55:34.010 - Read: Total: 5861, Per/Sec: 6, Written: Total: 9592, Per/Sec: 24
09-19-2005 15:56:08.489 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-19-2005 15:56:08.489 - Hanging up the modem.
09-19-2005 15:56:08.499 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-19-2005 15:56:10.502 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-19-2005 15:56:10.502 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - Initializing modem.
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - Waiting for a call.
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102bb) Status 0x00000000
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102aa) Status 0x00000000
09-19-2005 15:56:10.552 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - TSP(0000): Making Call
09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - Passthrough On
09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010255) Status 0x00000000
09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-19-2005 15:59:03.851 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-19-2005 15:59:03.851 - Passthrough Off
09-19-2005 15:59:03.851 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - Initializing modem.
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - Waiting for a call.
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010222) Status 0x00000000
09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

The lines with TSP(0000) indicates another piece of hardware is getting involved with the modem you are setting up for serial/PPP. So I'm guessing that the USB adapter was possibly plugged into a different USB port? Or perhaps you tried setting up serial/PPP again and picked the wrong modem?

Make sure you plug the USB-serial adapter into the same USB port that you set it up on and be sure it is plugged in when you boot the computer. Also, be sure all modem devices and com ports are disabled that you don't need for the serial/PPP call.

Keep us posted.

John



bettenmv said:


> Here is latest log. I have disabled the other modem and seem to be getting different errors...
> 
> 09-19-2005 15:52:02.616 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 09-19-2005 15:52:02.636 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> ...... [deleted]
> 
> 09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - *TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL*
> 09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - *TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING*
> 09-19-2005 15:53:01.010 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
> 09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Recv: <ff>
> 09-19-2005 15:53:01.020 - Unknown Response
> ...... [deleted]
> 09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010255) Status 0x00000000
> 09-19-2005 15:58:53.847 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
> 09-19-2005 15:59:03.851 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call 0x00000000
> 09-19-2005 15:59:03.871 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## bettenmv

Ok, I am still plugging away, but whew! John, you are a saint. I tried the other usb port, and didn't get a connection at all, so I can rule that out. I uninstalled the driver for the usb adapter and downloaded a new one from the company website. I reinstalled it and now can't create a new connection, it says "Incoming connectios depend on the Routing and Remote access sservice which was unable to start." I had that happen to me before and it eventually worked. Not sure exactly why. I have also disabled the regular modem, then deleted it. neither seems to have worked. After I try to reinstall the new connection, if I can't get it to work i'll try and connect directly to the internet instead of through a wireless connection. Man, this is frustrating. 



cactus46 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The lines with TSP(0000) indicates another piece of hardware is getting involved with the modem you are setting up for serial/PPP. So I'm guessing that the USB adapter was possibly plugged into a different USB port? Or perhaps you tried setting up serial/PPP again and picked the wrong modem?
> 
> Make sure you plug the USB-serial adapter into the same USB port that you set it up on and be sure it is plugged in when you boot the computer. Also, be sure all modem devices and com ports are disabled that you don't need for the serial/PPP call.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

I applaud your perserverance! The first modem log you submitted looked good and that is why I suggested reviewing Omar's thread about his challenge with the USB-serial adapter. I really don't know if the USB adapter is a factor here or not. A wired or a wireless connection should be irrelevant if the computer can talk to the Internet over either connection.

You can set the RAS to 'auto or on' in the Control Panel/admin tools/services. I wonder if removing the drivers for the USB adapter or removing the modem may have shut RAS off? However, in your case I would remove the modem you configured for serial/PPP and the Incoming Connection and re-do it using the supplied data in the Device Manager for the USB serial adapter. Make sure you see the USB serial adapter in the Device Manager and that is appears to be working properly there.

Do you have another computer around that you could set up serial/PPP on perhaps with a built-in RS-232 port? [I always like to suggest this.  ] Another thought is see if your local Radio Shack has their USB serial adapter in stock. You could always return it if it didn't work but it is a bit expensive.

Keep us posted.


----------



## bettenmv

I do have another computer but it is too far away!!! I'll try a few more things and let you know. Maybe the radio shack idea is a good one, i can always return if I need to.

I'll keep you guys posted. HOpefully I learn something that others can benefit from.


----------



## dwynne

I have my DTivos working just fine through my new laptop and cheap USB->converter. The problem is that every time I reboot or shutdown XP Pro forgets the incoming connection settings. So the next time I want to have the DTivos phone home I have to run through the wizard again. It already pretty much knows all the answer, but it is still a pain. Another laptop running XP Home (and a real serial port) does not have this problem - and my older laptop running Win2k did not either.

Ring any bells with anyone?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dennis,

It sounds like the USB adapter is being assigned a new com port on reboot. Is the adapter plugged in when you boot? I assume you have to re-do the modem and the Incoming Connection? Perhaps another hardware device or application is going for the same com port?

The next time you re-do the connection perhaps try reassigning the adapter a com port on a trial like com5 or com6 and then set up your connections. Also, it might be worthwhile disabling a built-in modem for a test.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## dwynne

It is the same port each time (COM4). All I have to do is re-run the add network wizard. The modem, port, etc is all in there - in fact in my setup I have an IP address range in for the Tivos to use and that is saved - just the "incoming connection" is not.

I was thinking about it, I bet when I boot w/o the USB->serial dongle connected (which is most of the time) it drops the incoming connection since the port/adapter are not available. I only use the adapter for this and don't "call in" but once or twice a month, so if that is what it is I will just put up with it. I will test the idea later by rebooting with and without the dongle connected.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## dwynne

I tried rebooting with the dongle connected and it still lost the incoming icon (and does not work if I have a Tivo "dial" out). It is simple to re-do, just make new connection, pick "advanced" and everything else is already filled in so it is just "next", "next", etc.

I am thinking the network connections are scanned before the USB->serial dongle drive is loaded. At that time, I have no "COM4" so it drops the incoming connection from the available connections. Later after the driver is loaded it comes back, but only if I use the wizard. I may try removing the driver I installed and see if Windoze finds and can use the dongle w/o it. If so, it may solve the problem.

On the other laptops, they have real ports which are always availbel - so no problem with the connection going away.

As I said, I only do it once or twice a month normally so it is not a huge deal.

Dennis


----------



## dwynne

kickson said:


> Hi, I've been reading through this thread, and have a similar situation as bobrap. I have a dsl router, but no phone line. The unit is an R10 and is a directTv TIVO I think. I still need to run the initial guide setup. Can I do this over the serial ppp, or is a phone line needed for this.


I went back and corrected my earlier post - you CAN install a new DTivo w/o a real phone line. I installed a new HDTivo last night and did it all PPP.

1) Get your PPP stuff working on another DTivo, if possible
2) When it is ready for the toll free call to get the local numbers, choose to change the options and put in your PPP prefix (,#211 for most).
3) After you enter the prefix choose the "test these options" at the bottom of the option screen - it should work
4) Then choose the save these options, it will take you back to the toll free call in screen - let it go ahead and call and it should work via PPP
5) Choose any local number and any choice for dialing the area code and 1 before the number
6) Let it test the new local number - it should work via PPP
7) All - done, now may a daily call and you may get the new software right with this first call. On an HDTTivo this download was 9mb or more - all via PPP.

This was on an HDTivo, hopefully other DTivo models will work the same way.

I did notice they do not supply serial cables with the HDTivos, so you will have to use a cable from another DTivo or pick one up before you try the install.

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dennis,

I set up my neighbor's HDVR2 totally with serial/PPP. His phone service is a cell phone. This was more than a year ago. Actually, after the Dial Prefix of ,#211 is entered, the telephone number is out of the picture; so it wouldn't matter what telephone number was entered with the ,#211 Dial Prefix.

As far as I know, none of the current D*TiVos ship with a serial cable. The two adapters or a null-modem cable make the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cable very cost effective at less than $10! If one uses the TiVo-supplied serial cable, then it must be converted to a TiVo serial null-modem cable with either a null-modem cable or the two adapters--a gender-changer adapter and a null-modem adapter. Or if one has the necessary tools and ability making the cable is better yet. 

Thanks for making the points in your post.

John



dwynne said:


> I went back and corrected my earlier post - you CAN install a new DTivo w/o a real phone line. I installed a new HDTivo last night and did it all PPP.
> ........ [deleted]
> 
> 6) Let it test the new local number - it should work via PPP
> 7) All - done, now may a daily call and you may get the new software right with this first call. On an HDTTivo this download was 9mb or more - all via PPP.
> 
> This was on an HDTivo, hopefully other DTivo models will work the same way.
> 
> I did notice they do not supply serial cables with the HDTivos, so you will have to use a cable from another DTivo or pick one up before you try the install.
> 
> Dennis


----------



## wingerz

hey dennis,

i'm almost positive that i've done all of the above several times.  but maybe i'll go through it one more time just in case. when i tried this before, i was able to verify that my newly generated pnf file had a recent modified timestamp, and that when i installed the "communications cable between two computers" the driver was indeed unsigned.

i'm actually going over to a friend's place tonight to try my luck with an external modem.

thank you for the reply, i appreciate it.



dwynne said:


> I just went through this on a new laptop. If you follow the "Otto Guide" as shown here and other places. Note the single line step after you edit the inf file:
> _
> *After you save this inf file, delete the corresponding pnf file (c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf), and reboot XP.*_
> 
> Although I have done this setup several times now and helped others do it, I completely missed that step in the config this last time
> 
> So be sure to delete that file and reboot.
> 
> Also, on my PC with I went to choose the modem the "communication cable between two computers" was listed twice - scroll down to the very bottom to see the "right" one. Once you choose it and pick a port you will get the "has not passed Window logo testing" warning window. If you do not see this, then you have done something wrong (chosen the wrong modem, edited the wrong file, etc).
> 
> On most machines you will also have to enable the Guest account (turned off by default on most Windows installs).
> 
> Dennis


----------



## dwynne

wingerz said:


> hey dennis,
> 
> i'm almost positive that i've done all of the above several times.  but maybe i'll go through it one more time just in case. when i tried this before, i was able to verify that my newly generated pnf file had a recent modified timestamp, and that when i installed the "communications cable between two computers" the driver was indeed unsigned.
> 
> i'm actually going over to a friend's place tonight to try my luck with an external modem.
> 
> thank you for the reply, i appreciate it.


Make sure you get the warning about the non-signed driver or something is wrong. I failed to notice that (as well as failed to delete the file) this last time I set it up. It is possible your harware is the problem and nothing you do in software will fix that.

In my set up I also had to specify the IP addresses for the Tivos to use - the DHCP assign just didn't seem to work properly. You might try that as well, just make sure you have a range that is on the same sub-net as your PC and ones that are not in use by others devices on the net.

Dennis


----------



## bettenmv

I promised to keep everyone updated. I went through and performed the steps over again. This time I disabled and reenabled the existing modem, reinstalled the serial adapter and it ended up on a different COM port.

So... I was able to make the test call, and thought I had the problem solved! After I made the test call, (on both the HDTivo and the regular DirecTivo), neither would get through the actual call. Both fail in the configuring portion of the call.

Any thoughts on that? 

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

Welcome back. So let me see if I understand what has happened. You are using the same USB-serial adapter? Did you get an opportunity to try a USB-serial adapter that works for others? Your Test Calls now work consistently but the Daily Calls still fail?

Reboot your computer with the USB-serial adapter plugged in, make another Test Call and Daily Call and send us the modem log again.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## dwynne

Some interesting info on my set up.

I have the "cables-to-go" USB->Serial port dongle. On one of my HDTivos I have a proper serial cable - no adapter needed - and it works just fine every time I try it. On my other HDTivo I have the serial cable they used to send free with the Tivos + a null modem cable + a gender changing 9 pin cable (another 3' or so). On THIS HDTivo I have trouble getting it to phone in if it has not in a while, it drops the "line" at the negotiating stage. I tried slowing it down, tried other stuff, no go. I swap the PC to the other HDTivo and it works every time. I finally grabbed my wife's laptop (with real serial port) and it worked first time. After that, it would work OK on my laptop.

So inferences are:

1) USB->serial dongles are more sensitive to cable length, connectors, etc than a real serial port is.

2) The longer your box goes w/o calling in the more stuff it has to send during the "negotiating" phase and the harder for it is to make it complete. I have seen this before, the longer it has been since the last call in the longer "negotiating" takes.

I ordered a couple of the null modem serial cables from 9th Tee a couple of weeks ago and they didn't "get around" to shipping my order until a week had passed (they charged my CC right away). I EXPECT that once I get those in that all my DTivos will work fine at any time with my USB->serial dongle.

So if someone is having a problem getting this to work, I would try getting a pre-made direct cable AND if it has been a LONG time since you called in you might think of using a real phone line someplace (assuming your internal modem still works) to clear out the "buffer" of all the cr*p they upload from your DTivo. Once you have it cleared out then try your PPP connect again. If it works, just be sure to call in fairly often.

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Interesting post, Dennis. With my IOGEAR USB-serial adapter, original serial cable shipped with my HDR31203, gender-changer, and null-modem, all of my connections have be rock-solid on both of my TiVos and my neighbor's TiVo. However, as I've said before, it would have been more cost effective to have ordered the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cable! But I was impatient when I was setting up my serial/PPP. 

John


----------



## cptkleid

I am having extreme difficulty getting PPP to work with my HR10-250. With the cable and computer I am using I used to connect by SAT-T60 all of the time. I have followed the instructions on http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/6.html and tried many of the suggestions in this thread and nothing seems to work. I know my cable is working as in hyperterminal I get stuff starting with ~, but never get a "user request." I have tried changing speeds several times. I've edited the mdmhayes.inf file numerous times and deleted the corresponding .pnf file and rebooted the machine. I have tried it with my wireless router and vonage both attached and with them removed. I've tried both static and DHCP ip addresses. I've been trying to get this to work for almost a year now on and off and would really like to get it up and running as I had to replace the hard drive and run guided set up again and without a land line this is the only way I can make the necessary first phone call since I've also tried to get vonage to work for hours on end.

I'm running Windows XPSP2. Motorola SB5100 cable modem, NetGear WGR614 wireless router, Motorola VT1005V Vonage box. IP address 192.168.1.2

Here is my latest ModemLog file from a test call any help would be appreciated:

10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-03-2005 14:28:26.046 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-03-2005 14:28:26.062 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
10-03-2005 14:28:26.062 - Initializing modem.
10-03-2005 14:28:26.062 - Waiting for a call.
10-03-2005 14:28:39.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-03-2005 14:28:39.203 - Initializing modem.
10-03-2005 14:28:39.203 - Waiting for a call.
10-03-2005 14:29:04.515 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-03-2005 14:29:04.515 - Initializing modem.
10-03-2005 14:29:04.515 - Waiting for a call.
10-03-2005 14:29:32.015 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.015 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.031 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.046 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.062 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.078 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.093 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: u
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: sing ch
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: nnel 2
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: U
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: sing in
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: t
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: erface 
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: pp0<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: C
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: onnect:
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: ppp0 <-
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: -
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: > /dev/
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: t
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Recv: tyDSS<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.156 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: p>]
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:32.171 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:32.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: p>]
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:35.187 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:35.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:38.203 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:38.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: magic
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: 0xc8463
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Recv: 11> <pc
10-03-2005 14:29:41.218 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: o
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: mp> <ac
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: c
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: omp>]
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:41.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:44.234 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:44.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:47.250 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:47.265 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: p>]<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:50.281 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.296 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:50.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:50.296 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:50.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: > <
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: comp> <
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Recv: ccomp>]
10-03-2005 14:29:53.296 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:53.312 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:56.328 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: p>]
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:56.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: s
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: ent [LC
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: P
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: ConfRe
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: q
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: id=0x1
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: 
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: <asyncm
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: a
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: p 0x0> 
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: <
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: magic 0
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: x
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Recv: c846351
10-03-2005 14:29:59.343 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: 1
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: > <pcom
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: p
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: > <acco
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: m
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: p>]
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: <lf>
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: <cr>
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: ~
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: &} } } 
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }%}&<c8>F
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: 5
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }1}'}"}
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: (
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Recv: }"}8a~
10-03-2005 14:29:59.359 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: L
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: CP: tim
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: e
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: out sen
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: d
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: ing Con
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: f
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: ig-Requ
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: e
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: sts<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: C
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: onnecti
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: o
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: n termi
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: n
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Recv: ated.<lf><cr>
10-03-2005 14:30:02.375 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.500 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Recv: <00><00>
10-03-2005 14:30:29.515 - Unknown Response


----------



## cactus46

Hi cptkleid,

What Dial Prefix have you set up in the HR10-250? Are you still using serial/PPP on the SAT-T60 with your current setup? Are your trying to run Guided Setup on the HR10-250? Was Guided Setup aborted?

I don't see a ~ in your modem log. My suggestion would be to reboot the HR10-250 (if Guided Setup is completed) and reboot your computer and make a Test Call and then a Daily Call. Then again send the log to us.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## dwynne

cactus46 said:


> Interesting post, Dennis. With my IOGEAR USB-serial adapter, original serial cable shipped with my HDR31203, gender-changer, and null-modem, all of my connections have be rock-solid on both of my TiVos and my neighbor's TiVo. However, as I've said before, it would have been more cost effective to have ordered the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cable! But I was impatient when I was setting up my serial/PPP.
> 
> John


When I let my boxes go a LONG time without calling in I had a really hard time getting PPP to work at all. Once I did it spent "forever" on the negotiating step. My theory now is that folks who phone in regularly have far less trouble than those that do not. As I said before, folks who just can't seem to get it to work (get dropped at negotiating) may want to carry the box to some place with a phone line (no sat needed) and have it call in to clean out the "buffer" then I would bet it would work better once they get back home and are using PPP again.

If there is a lot to send, slowing it down to work around a cable or dongle limit may not help since it will time out because the send is too slow. Keeping it cleaned out by regular calling seems to greatly reduce the amount of junk sent and the time needed to maintain a good connection.

My 9th Tee cables finally arrived today from the Brown Santa so I will try one tonight in place of the original cable/null/extension and see how it works. I got an extra for my friend - he has a real serial on his laptop but can't get PPP to work consistently using a home-made cable. We are betting it will work a ton better with the 9th Tee cable.

Dennis


----------



## cptkleid

John,

I am using ,#211 as the dial prefix. I am no longer using the SAT-T60, but if I remember correctly the serial/PPP connection stopped working before I actually stopped using the box.

One of my two hard drive on the HR10-250 died so I bought InstantCake and downgraded it to just the original factory drive. I did make it through guided set up as the set up of the phone connection is actually separate. That is where I am now. 

I have rebooted the the machine a couple of times and that hasn't seemed to change anything. I'm have no idea why ~ doesn't appear in the modem log. I will try again and do another test call; I can't make a daily call though as it won't even make the call to get the list of phone number that allows you to move to the daily call section. 

Danny


----------



## bettenmv

John,

Sorry, I left out some info! I am using the same USB to Serial adapter I used before, but I uninstalled and reinstalled everything including the existing modem in the box. I was never able to make the test call work before. This time it worked on both boxes for the test call but not the actual call, multiple times successful test call. I think on one box there is a lot of "stuff" to go through, but on my HD box probably not. 

I am out of town this week but when I get back I'll reboot, make both test and daily, and send the log. 

I didn't get a new adapter. My computer with the actual serial port is too far away to use. 

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## dwynne

More notes - again using the cheap "Cables to Go" USB->serial port dongle.

I got my 9th Tee cables in and tried them last night. Before I did I tried a test call using with the HDTivo and the OEM cable + RS null modem adapter + gender changing 9 pin cable (3' or so plus the length of the OEM serial cable). Test calls worked, but the daily call dropped connection right after the "negotiating" step when it changed on screen to "downloading". I tried it a couple of times and it would not work.

I plugged in the 9th Tee cable and made a test call - fine, then made the daily call and it too worked first time.

I dropped off the extra 9th Tee cable at my friend's house last night and he reported that his made a daily call with no problem. He has a serial port, but was using a home-made cable and was having inconsistent results.

So my advice to someone using anything other than the direct 9th Tee cable would be to get one - if you are having problems with the PPP connection dropping in the negotiating or downloading steps.

FYI, the direct connect cable that I already had on another Tivo is NOT the same as the 9th Tee cable. It is heavier feeling (much thicker wire) - and it works fine too. The trouble is I have no idea where I got it  I have owned two stand-alone Tivos, several SD DTivos, and now several HD DTivos and I ASSUME it must have come from one of them - but I can't be sure.....

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Danny,

After looking at your log again, I do see a couple of ~, and they are not recognized by the changes to your mdmhayes.inf file. So if you deleted the mdmhayes.pnf, made the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file, set up the modem and then the Incoming Connection, the ~ should be recognized.

When the above doesn't happen, for some reason the old .pnf file reappears, perhaps from the Recycle Bin. Or perhaps a copy of the file is left in the C:\Windows\inf directory.

So I would suggest that your basically start again, deleting the Incoming Connection, modem, and the .pnf file. Empty the Recycle Bin if it is active, too. Also, for a test, disable any modem that isn't being used in the Control Panel.

Try this, reboot the computer, try a Test Call and a Daily Call and send us another modem log should this not work.

Keep us posted.

John



cptkleid said:


> John,
> 
> I am using ,#211 as the dial prefix. I am no longer using the SAT-T60, but if I remember correctly the serial/PPP connection stopped working before I actually stopped using the box.
> 
> One of my two hard drive on the HR10-250 died so I bought InstantCake and downgraded it to just the original factory drive. I did make it through guided set up as the set up of the phone connection is actually separate. That is where I am now.
> 
> I have rebooted the the machine a couple of times and that hasn't seemed to change anything. I'm have no idea why ~ doesn't appear in the modem log. I will try again and do another test call; I can't make a daily call though as it won't even make the call to get the list of phone number that allows you to move to the daily call section.
> 
> Danny


----------



## cactus46

Hi Dennis,

Thanks for your update on the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cables. It is good to read they worked for you and your friend. It is surprising how many members have challenges relating to their cables.

Happy TiVoing 

John



dwynne said:


> More notes - again using the cheap "Cables to Go" USB->serial port dongle.
> 
> I got my 9th Tee cables in and tried them last night. Before I did I tried a test call using with the HDTivo and the OEM cable + RS null modem adapter + gender changing 9 pin cable (3' or so plus the length of the OEM serial cable). Test calls worked, but the daily call dropped connection right after the "negotiating" step when it changed on screen to "downloading". I tried it a couple of times and it would not work.
> 
> I plugged in the 9th Tee cable and made a test call - fine, then made the daily call and it too worked first time.
> 
> I dropped off the extra 9th Tee cable at my friend's house last night and he reported that his made a daily call with no problem. He has a serial port, but was using a home-made cable and was having inconsistent results.
> 
> So my advice to someone using anything other than the direct 9th Tee cable would be to get one - if you are having problems with the PPP connection dropping in the negotiating or downloading steps.
> 
> FYI, the direct connect cable that I already had on another Tivo is NOT the same as the 9th Tee cable. It is heavier feeling (much thicker wire) - and it works fine too. The trouble is I have no idea where I got it  I have owned two stand-alone Tivos, several SD DTivos, and now several HD DTivos and I ASSUME it must have come from one of them - but I can't be sure.....
> 
> Dennis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Mike,

Since you are using 9th Tee's TiVo serial null modem cable, I would still try another USB-serial (RS-232) adapter or another computer with a serial port.

But resubmit your modem log and I'll be happy to comment on what I see.

I'm still in awe of your patience. Good luck and keep us posted.

John



bettenmv said:


> John,
> 
> Sorry, I left out some info! I am using the same USB to Serial adapter I used before, but I uninstalled and reinstalled everything including the existing modem in the box. I was never able to make the test call work before. This time it worked on both boxes for the test call but not the actual call, multiple times successful test call.  I think on one box there is a lot of "stuff" to go through, but on my HD box probably not.
> 
> I am out of town this week but when I get back I'll reboot, make both test and daily, and send the log.
> 
> I didn't get a new adapter. My computer with the actual serial port is too far away to use.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mike


----------



## GTZ

ive been reading a lot of these posts with noone getting any real anwsers.. just new things to try .... so heres my 2 cents....

*first off make sure you make the approiate changes to you c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf file before doing ANYHTING*

1 . make sure you edit the mdmhayes.inf file, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file and reboot BEFORE you set up your modem and connection

2 make sure mdmhayes.pnf exists in your windows/inf directory. if it does not .. delete the modem you created and the coonection and recreate them.

3 unplug any usb devices connected to your tivo (just to test)

4 i have read alot and havent seen anyone mention this if some one has im sorry i overlooked it ..but if you have hacked your tivo . to enable hmo.mrv..usb.etc... make sure you didnt prevent tivo from calling home.. (How can it connect it you set it not to )

5 make sure you add the *,* before #211 eg ,#211.

6 if you are not even getting to the negotiating status unplug the serial cable from the tivo and start up a hyper terminal and connect using the approiate com port... and shout out the connector on the mini plug while simetanieously sending data through the hyperterminal and hit enter.... while shorting the points.. it show return small bits of data.

7 my roomate made me think of this one..(i asked him to plug the wire in for me) just FYI on the back of the unit the 2 jacks......... one says serial and one says IR... not IN DOnot plug it into the ir port for the serial connection... i repeate... this does not say IN

8 i have turned on as many firewalls as i can and it still worked flawlessy...... firewalls block incoming traffic....... and since your tivo is trying to connect out... they should not pose a problem.. as none of them have for me...

9 its been said before .. i know and it needs to be said again.. you must make sure the ip addresses for the connection you created MUST go a long with your computers / networks... so if your computers ip address is 192.168.1.xxx then your 2 i p addresses should start with 192.168.1.xxx and if your ip address is
123.678.234.xxx then guess what the range need to be within 123.678.234.xxx.. DO Not USE THE AUTOMATIC IP ADDRESS SETTING. just set your own.. when you determine the range for the last 3 digits the xxx take the last 3 digits of your computers ip address and count up all your network devices.. computers, xbox's, additional routers, print servers.etc for example if my local ip address is 192.168.1.100 (which it is) and i have 2 xbox's 3 computers , and a psp.. thats 6 devices.. so i take my last 3 digits and add 6.. i for each device on my network that requires an ip address and add 5 for good measure.... (just incase you forgot something) ... would make my ip range 192.168.1.111 - 192.168.1.112

because 100 + 6 devices + 5 (just to be safe) = 111 

you dont want to go to high because a lot of routers only issus small ranges by default.

10 ooo i thought of another way to test your serial cable plug it in to your computer and fire up hyper terminal.... and stick the small end in your mouth.... if you get a shock.. at least you know the wire isnt bad (please not this will not tell you if the wires are backwards .

i cant think of anything else its 1:30 am and i was bored so i tried to find as many ways as possible NOT to connect and i listed results here... works 100% everytime..

hers my system information

windows xp pro sp2
hughes sd-dvr40 
homemade serial cable
6.2 running on my tivo.(Unhacked)
p3 computer 1ghz 512 mb ram
linksys wrt54gS broudband router.( firewall on dmz off....also tried with dmz on.) still works everytime
lnksys 10/100 ethernet card (hard wired)
motorolla surfboard modem sb4100

port speed 115200
flow control off
manually assigned ip addresses

(software)
norton system works 2005 premier with norton antivirus running full.. and internet worm protection fully running.
microsoft antispyware.

i dont know if this will help anyone or not.... but i do know that it would of helped me when i couldnt get it working..... just remember to check to see if you disabled the call back (changed the tivo routes) that was the problem with mine. happy connecting ALL

GTZ


----------



## bobrap

Guess it's my turn to ask for some help. I keep getting failed while negotiating errors. I,ve tried with and without router. I'm on cable with a Motorola SB5100and a Belkin wireless G router. Don't know what else to add. I changed the inf file as per the tutorial. Help is appreciated. TIA.


----------



## dwynne

bobrap said:


> Guess it's my turn to ask for some help. I keep getting failed while negotiating errors. I,ve tried with and without router. I'm on cable with a Motorola SB5100and a Belkin wireless G router. Don't know what else to add. I changed the inf file as per the tutorial. Help is appreciated. TIA.


1) Has it ever worked?

2) Real serial port or USB->serial adapter?

3) Home-made cable, Tivo cable w/null modem adapter, or 9th Tee cable?

4) How long since your last WORKING call in?

5) What is your dial prefix set to?

6) Did you try slowing it down from 115,200 to something less? And if so, did you change both settings (the dial prefix and the computer setting) ?

Dennis


----------



## bobrap

No, never worked. About three weeks since last call. Took it to a friends house. Real serial port, 9th tee cable. Dial prefix ,#211. Haven't tried slowing it down. Guess I need to give it a try. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bobrap

Seems I got lucky. Iam now able to connect :up:  I tried lowering speed and still failed. Raised it back to 115,200 and also changed the port speed in control panel. Made the test call ok and then connected to DVR service and all went smooth. Thanks for everyones help and ideas.


----------



## dwynne

bobrap said:


> Seems I got lucky. Iam now able to connect :up:  I tried lowering speed and still failed. Raised it back to 115,200 and also changed the port speed in control panel. Made the test call ok and then connected to DVR service and all went smooth. Thanks for everyones help and ideas.


The longer it goes w/o a call in the more cr*p it has to send during the "negotiating" phase - it seems. So once you get it to connect, the easier it seems to be the next time. If you have problems just call in regular and it seems to go a lot smoother.

AFAIK the cr*p it sends is stuff like what you have recorded, your season passes, etc.

Dennis


----------



## cherry ghost

GTZ said:


> ive been reading a lot of these posts with noone getting any real anwsers.. just new things to try .... so heres my 2 cents....
> 
> *first off make sure you make the approiate changes to you c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf file before doing ANYHTING*
> 
> 1 . make sure you edit the mdmhayes.inf file, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file and reboot BEFORE you set up your modem and connection
> 
> 2 make sure mdmhayes.pnf exists in your windows/inf directory. if it does not .. delete the modem you created and the coonection and recreate them.
> 
> 3 unplug any usb devices connected to your tivo (just to test)
> 
> 4 i have read alot and havent seen anyone mention this if some one has im sorry i overlooked it ..but if you have hacked your tivo . to enable hmo.mrv..usb.etc... make sure you didnt prevent tivo from calling home.. (How can it connect it you set it not to )
> 
> 5 make sure you add the *,* before #211 eg ,#211.
> 
> 6 if you are not even getting to the negotiating status unplug the serial cable from the tivo and start up a hyper terminal and connect using the approiate com port... and shout out the connector on the mini plug while simetanieously sending data through the hyperterminal and hit enter.... while shorting the points.. it show return small bits of data.
> 
> 7 my roomate made me think of this one..(i asked him to plug the wire in for me) just FYI on the back of the unit the 2 jacks......... one says serial and one says IR... not IN DOnot plug it into the ir port for the serial connection... i repeate... this does not say IN
> 
> 8 i have turned on as many firewalls as i can and it still worked flawlessy...... firewalls block incoming traffic....... and since your tivo is trying to connect out... they should not pose a problem.. as none of them have for me...
> 
> 9 its been said before .. i know and it needs to be said again.. you must make sure the ip addresses for the connection you created MUST go a long with your computers / networks... so if your computers ip address is 192.168.1.xxx then your 2 i p addresses should start with 192.168.1.xxx and if your ip address is
> 123.678.234.xxx then guess what the range need to be within 123.678.234.xxx.. DO Not USE THE AUTOMATIC IP ADDRESS SETTING. just set your own.. when you determine the range for the last 3 digits the xxx take the last 3 digits of your computers ip address and count up all your network devices.. computers, xbox's, additional routers, print servers.etc for example if my local ip address is 192.168.1.100 (which it is) and i have 2 xbox's 3 computers , and a psp.. thats 6 devices.. so i take my last 3 digits and add 6.. i for each device on my network that requires an ip address and add 5 for good measure.... (just incase you forgot something) ... would make my ip range 192.168.1.111 - 192.168.1.112
> 
> because 100 + 6 devices + 5 (just to be safe) = 111
> 
> you dont want to go to high because a lot of routers only issus small ranges by default.
> 
> 10 ooo i thought of another way to test your serial cable plug it in to your computer and fire up hyper terminal.... and stick the small end in your mouth.... if you get a shock.. at least you know the wire isnt bad (please not this will not tell you if the wires are backwards .
> 
> i cant think of anything else its 1:30 am and i was bored so i tried to find as many ways as possible NOT to connect and i listed results here... works 100% everytime..
> 
> hers my system information
> 
> windows xp pro sp2
> hughes sd-dvr40
> homemade serial cable
> 6.2 running on my tivo.(Unhacked)
> p3 computer 1ghz 512 mb ram
> linksys wrt54gS broudband router.( firewall on dmz off....also tried with dmz on.) still works everytime
> lnksys 10/100 ethernet card (hard wired)
> motorolla surfboard modem sb4100
> 
> port speed 115200
> flow control off
> manually assigned ip addresses
> 
> (software)
> norton system works 2005 premier with norton antivirus running full.. and internet worm protection fully running.
> microsoft antispyware.
> 
> i dont know if this will help anyone or not.... but i do know that it would of helped me when i couldnt get it working..... just remember to check to see if you disabled the call back (changed the tivo routes) that was the problem with mine. happy connecting ALL
> 
> GTZ


I'm slightly confused about #2. Also, when I click on properties to get to flow control, it won't open.


----------



## cactus46

Hi cherry ghost,

Your modem properties will not open for the modem you created? Can you tell us a little more about your setup--computer, router, serial port or adapter, Dial Prefix, serial cable?

Keep us posted.

John



cherry ghost said:


> I'm slightly confused about #2. Also, when I click on properties to get to flow control, it won't open.


----------



## cactus46

Hi GTZ,

Welcome to the thread. I'm sure your post will help many of our members. Thanks for posting it.

Unfortunately, with so many variations in computers, hardware, applications, etc. it is hard to find one size fits all! And I applaud your effort. You highlighted many important points.

Happy TiVoing! 

John



GTZ said:


> ive been reading a lot of these posts with noone getting any real anwsers.. just new things to try .... so heres my 2 cents....
> 
> ........... [much deleted]
> 
> hers my system information
> 
> windows xp pro sp2
> hughes sd-dvr40
> homemade serial cable
> 6.2 running on my tivo.(Unhacked)
> p3 computer 1ghz 512 mb ram
> linksys wrt54gS broudband router.( firewall on dmz off....also tried with dmz on.) still works everytime
> lnksys 10/100 ethernet card (hard wired)
> motorolla surfboard modem sb4100
> 
> port speed 115200
> flow control off
> manually assigned ip addresses
> 
> (software)
> norton system works 2005 premier with norton antivirus running full.. and internet worm protection fully running.
> microsoft antispyware.
> 
> i dont know if this will help anyone or not.... but i do know that it would of helped me when i couldnt get it working..... just remember to check to see if you disabled the call back (changed the tivo routes) that was the problem with mine. happy connecting ALL
> 
> GTZ


----------



## cherry ghost

cactus46 said:


> Hi cherry ghost,
> 
> Your modem properties will not open for the modem you created? Can you tell us a little more about your setup--computer, router, serial port or adapter, Dial Prefix, serial cable?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


I'll answer what I can.

Dell 4550
Motorola sb5100
serial cable that came with TIVO plus null modem adapter and gender bender
,#211

I think my problem is either the COM port or IP address

The modem properties opened the first time, but after that connection failed I tried again and then the modem properties would not open.


----------



## cactus46

Hi cherry ghost,

From your computer, a Dell 4550 it appears that you have a normal RS-232 port that you are using.

It appears some application, modem, or port preempted your serial/PPP modem. What does the Device Manager say about your modems and ports. Are there any conflicts? I would disable the unnecessary modems and ports at least for a test.

Verify that the appropriate changes are in your mdmhayes.inf file. Delete the mdmhayes.pnf file (and delete the files in the Recycle Bin), delete the modem and the Incoming connection and set it up again.

Give it a test and let us know if anything changed.

Keep us posted.

John



cherry ghost said:


> I'll answer what I can.
> 
> Dell 4550
> Motorola sb5100
> serial cable that came with TIVO plus null modem adapter and gender bender
> ,#211
> 
> I think my problem is either the COM port or IP address
> 
> The modem properties opened the first time, but after that connection failed I tried again and then the modem properties would not open.


----------



## cherry ghost

I did a system restore so I can start over on the mdmhayes files. I don't think this was the problem, but I'm trying anyways. I think the problem may be the IP address. My IP looks nothing like the examples I've seen here.


----------



## cherry ghost

I started over and still no luck. During the test call, the "preparing" and "dialing" succeed with no problem, but then it shows "connecting" for about 3 minutes and then I get "failed. service unavailable". During this 3 minutes, the "incoming connections" shows "1 client connected" and the "unauthenticated user" shows "connected".


----------



## cherry ghost

Here's my log

10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-09-2005 10:43:47.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
10-09-2005 10:43:47.453 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 10:43:47.453 - Waiting for a call.
10-09-2005 10:47:56.265 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-09-2005 10:47:56.265 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 10:47:56.265 - Waiting for a call.
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: )}"}'}"
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Recv: (}"X^~
10-09-2005 10:50:58.187 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Answering the call.
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: )}"}'}"
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Recv: (}"X^~
10-09-2005 10:51:01.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:51:01.218 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-09-2005 10:51:01.218 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-09-2005 10:51:01.218 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-09-2005 10:51:01.218 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-09-2005 10:51:31.218 - Read: Total: 598, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5423, Per/Sec: 180
10-09-2005 10:53:31.218 - Read: Total: 696, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5901, Per/Sec: 3
10-09-2005 10:54:09.156 - Hanging up the modem.
10-09-2005 10:54:09.156 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 10:54:11.156 - Waiting for a call.
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: <96>
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: })}'}"}
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: (
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Recv: }"/c~
10-09-2005 10:58:47.546 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Answering the call.
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: <96>
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: })}'}"}
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: (
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Recv: }"/c~
10-09-2005 10:58:50.562 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 10:58:50.578 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-09-2005 10:58:50.578 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-09-2005 10:58:50.578 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-09-2005 10:58:50.578 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-09-2005 10:59:20.578 - Read: Total: 594, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 623, Per/Sec: 20
10-09-2005 11:01:20.578 - Read: Total: 692, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 623, Per/Sec: 0
10-09-2005 11:01:57.203 - Hanging up the modem.
10-09-2005 11:01:57.203 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 11:01:59.203 - Waiting for a call.
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: <c4>
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }"}'}"}
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: (
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Recv: }"<f4>l~
10-09-2005 11:02:24.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Answering the call.
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: <c4>
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Recv: }"}'}"}
10-09-2005 11:02:27.906 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:02:27.921 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-09-2005 11:02:27.921 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-09-2005 11:02:27.921 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-09-2005 11:02:27.921 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-09-2005 11:02:57.921 - Read: Total: 595, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 408, Per/Sec: 13
10-09-2005 11:04:57.921 - Read: Total: 693, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 647, Per/Sec: 1
10-09-2005 11:05:35.515 - Hanging up the modem.
10-09-2005 11:05:35.515 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 11:05:37.515 - Waiting for a call.
10-09-2005 11:10:26.312 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: <80>
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }!}'}"}
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: (
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Recv: }"Ec~
10-09-2005 11:10:26.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: ~
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: &} } } 
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Answering the call.
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: <80>
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }!}'}"}
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: (
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Recv: }"Ec~
10-09-2005 11:10:29.328 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:10:29.343 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-09-2005 11:10:29.343 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-09-2005 11:10:29.343 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-09-2005 11:10:29.343 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-09-2005 11:10:59.343 - Read: Total: 597, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 387, Per/Sec: 12
10-09-2005 11:12:59.343 - Read: Total: 695, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 387, Per/Sec: 0
10-09-2005 11:13:36.687 - Hanging up the modem.
10-09-2005 11:13:36.687 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Unknown Response
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Initializing modem.
10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cherry ghost

Here's my mdmhayes.inf

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is complete


----------



## cactus46

Hi cherry ghost,

Are you using a router with your SB5100? What IP address is handed to your computer? Did you assign static IP addresses to your Incoming Connection? Other than that it looks like you've done most of the right things by looking at the log, i.e. the changes were made to the .inf file and protocol looks correct.

Get back to us with the IP information and router details.

John



cherry ghost said:


> Here's my log
> 
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.359 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 10-09-2005 10:43:47.453 - Initializing modem.
> 
> ........ [much deleted]
> 
> 10-09-2005 11:12:59.343 - Read: Total: 695, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 387, Per/Sec: 0
> 10-09-2005 11:13:36.687 - Hanging up the modem.
> 10-09-2005 11:13:36.687 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Unknown Response
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Initializing modem.
> 10-09-2005 11:13:38.687 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cherry ghost

John,

I finally got it working. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi cherry ghost,

Hey, that's good news. Somehow I knew your persistence would find the answer. Thanks for the update.

Happy TiVoing. 

John



cherry ghost said:


> John,
> 
> I finally got it working. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## aust7

I've got a question related to this...but i've been unable to find specific help with this.

I am setting up a PPP connection through an RS232 adapter. I followed the directions to do this. However, when I attempt to add a new modem, I click "Communication between two computers" and hit "next". However, I can find it in the next window. It says "selected ports", but there is nothing there. Is there a workaround for this? Basically, how do i add a new modem when i am plugged into a USB port (via a serial adapter)? Thanks!

Austin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Austin,

What USB-serial adapter are you using--manufacturer and part number? Did a driver CD come with the adapter? When the adapter is plugged in, what do you see in the device manager under ports?

Tell us what you have.

John


----------



## aust7

Hey John,

OK, so I have installed the driver and gone through the whole setup. However, when I try to connect, fails because there is "No Dial Tone". Here is the log I can see:

10-12-2005 20:11:15.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:15.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:15.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:15.218 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:15.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:15.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Initializing modem.
10-12-2005 20:11:16.687 - Waiting for a call.
10-12-2005 20:17:20.859 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-12-2005 20:17:20.859 - Initializing modem.
10-12-2005 20:17:20.859 - Waiting for a call.
10-12-2005 20:18:13.968 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-12-2005 20:18:13.968 - Initializing modem.
10-12-2005 20:18:13.968 - Waiting for a call.
10-12-2005 20:26:01.203 - Session Statistics:
10-12-2005 20:26:01.203 - Reads : 0 bytes
10-12-2005 20:26:01.203 - Writes: 0 bytes

Any ideas? Please help!

thanks,
Austin


----------



## aust7

Now I get the preparing, dialing parts to go through. However, when it trys to connect, it says "Servie not answering". Under my incoming connections, is doesn't have any users "No Clients Connected". Any ideas.....?

thanks!
Austin


----------



## aust7

Now I get a "service not answering". Here is my current log.

10-13-2005 09:49:05.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.046 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000002

I would appreciate any help...thanks!

Austin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Austin,

"No Dialtone" would indicate that you don't have a valid Dial Prefix on the TiVo, i.e. ,#211 for 115Kb.

The modem error which is in bold below indicates that the USB-serial adapter was not plugged in at the time the computer was turned on.

So to summarize, be sure the adapter is plugged into the same port as you set the modem up on when the computer is booted.

Plug in the adapter, reboot the computer, verify the Dial Prefix in the TiVo, make a Test Call and a Daily Call, and send us another modem log.

Also, it may be helpful to tell us a little about your setup:

Computer and operating system?

IP address assigned to computer? (192.168.xxx.xxx or other)

Static IP addresses assigned to Incoming Connection? (such as 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9)

Serial cable? [9th Tee, homemade, shipped with TiVo with added adapters, etc.]

Broadband cable, DSL?

Router brand and part number?

USB-serial adapter brand and part number?

Keep us posted.

John



aust7 said:


> Now I get a "service not answering". Here is my current log.
> 
> ......
> 
> 10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 10-13-2005 09:49:05.062 - *Opening the modem device failed with error 00000002*
> 
> I would appreciate any help...thanks!
> 
> Austin


----------



## aust7

OK...here is an update. First off, here are some details:

Computer and operating system?
*Dell Inspiron 6000 (Pentium 4) running Windows XP Home Edition (SP2)*

IP address assigned to computer? (192.168.xxx.xxx or other)
*192.168.1.103*

Static IP addresses assigned to Incoming Connection? (such as 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9)
*I am trying both (static and dynamic)*

Serial cable? [9th Tee, homemade, shipped with TiVo with added adapters, etc.]
*9th Tee null-Serial Cable*

Broadband cable, DSL?
*Broadband Cable*

Router brand and part number?
*Linksys Router (WRT54GS)*

USB-serial adapter brand and part number?
I purchased the adapter on eBay, here is the link to the item. I could not find any more info on it. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5816635668&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

I did everything else you said. I have the port speed set to 115,200 in both cases. Here are the logs....

*This is with a static IP assigned (192.168.1.128 to 192.168.1.129):*

10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:31:11.156 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:31:11.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:31:11.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
10-13-2005 23:31:11.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:11.375 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <e7>W}'}"}(}"S<ca>~
10-13-2005 23:31:11.375 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Connection established at 19200bps.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:31:44.171 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:33:14.468 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.468 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:33:35.609 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:33:35.609 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:33:35.625 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:33:35.625 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:35.812 - Recv: <01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><ff>}<07><01><01><01>}<01><ff>
10-13-2005 23:33:35.812 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:34:08.640 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:35:39.750 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.750 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:44:30.953 - Recv: |
10-13-2005 23:44:30.953 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:31.156 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05><01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><db><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:31.156 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Recv: <ff><fd><03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:34.171 - Recv: <01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><fb><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:34.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:36.968 - Recv: <fe>
10-13-2005 23:44:36.968 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:37.171 - Recv: <ff><fd><03><01><05><05><01><81><01><11><00><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><db><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:37.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:45:10.000 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:46:40.421 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.421 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:46:43.000 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:43.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:43.203 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:43.203 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:44.000 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:44.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:44.203 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:44.203 - Unknown Response

*This is with a dynamic IP:*
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:56.625 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-13-2005 23:29:57.343 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:29:57.375 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:31:11.156 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:31:11.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:31:11.171 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
10-13-2005 23:31:11.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:11.375 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <e7>W}'}"}(}"S<ca>~
10-13-2005 23:31:11.375 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:31:14.156 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Connection established at 19200bps.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:31:14.171 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:31:44.171 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:33:14.468 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.468 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:33:14.484 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:33:35.609 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:33:35.609 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:33:35.625 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:33:35.625 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:35.812 - Recv: <01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><ff>}<07><01><01><01>}<01><ff>
10-13-2005 23:33:35.812 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:33:38.625 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:33:38.640 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:34:08.640 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:35:39.750 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.750 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:35:39.781 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:44:30.953 - Recv: |
10-13-2005 23:44:30.953 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:31.156 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05><01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><db><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:31.156 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Recv: <ff><fd><03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:44:33.968 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:34.171 - Recv: <01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><fb><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:34.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:36.968 - Recv: <fe>
10-13-2005 23:44:36.968 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:37.171 - Recv: <ff><fd><03><01><05><05><01><81><01><11><00><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><db><af><1d><01><01><01><11><88><ff>
10-13-2005 23:44:37.171 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:44:39.984 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:44:40.000 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:45:10.000 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:46:40.421 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.421 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:46:40.437 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:46:43.000 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:43.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:43.203 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:43.203 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:44.000 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:44.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:46:44.203 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:46:44.203 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:50:55.000 - Recv: <fe>
10-13-2005 23:50:55.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:50:55.187 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05><01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><eb><d6><1d><01><01><01><ff>|
10-13-2005 23:50:55.187 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:50:58.000 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:50:58.000 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:50:58.000 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05><05>
10-13-2005 23:50:58.000 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:50:58.203 - Recv: <01><81><01><11><01><01><01><01><05><11><01><01><eb><c6><1d><01><01><01><ff><fe>
10-13-2005 23:50:58.203 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:51:01.015 - Recv: ~
10-13-2005 23:51:01.015 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-13-2005 23:51:01.015 - Recv: <ff>}<03><01><05>
10-13-2005 23:51:01.015 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:51:01.015 - Answering the call.
10-13-2005 23:51:01.031 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-13-2005 23:51:01.031 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-13-2005 23:51:01.031 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:51:01.031 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-13-2005 23:51:31.031 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-13-2005 23:53:01.421 - Hanging up the modem.
10-13-2005 23:53:01.421 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-13-2005 23:53:01.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-13-2005 23:53:01.437 - Initializing modem.
10-13-2005 23:53:01.437 - Waiting for a call.
10-13-2005 23:53:03.281 - Recv: <fe>
10-13-2005 23:53:03.281 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:53:03.484 - Recv: <ff><fd><03><01><05><cr><01><81><ac><04><01><05><81><c5><05><8d><81><c5><ed><f1><ff>
10-13-2005 23:53:03.484 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:53:07.375 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:53:07.375 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:53:07.578 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:53:07.578 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:53:08.375 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:53:08.375 - Unknown Response
10-13-2005 23:53:08.578 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00>
10-13-2005 23:53:08.578 - Unknown Response
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps. Thanks again for all the help....I really appreciate it!

-Austin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Austin,

Take a look at the following thread about Omar's experience with an adapter purchased on eBay: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=234610

I don't think any of the members here have gotten serial/PPP to work with dynamic IP addresses. I would recommend two static IP addresses based on your computer's IP address of 192.168.1.108 and 192.168.1.109.

But from your log it looks like you are making progress.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



aust7 said:


> OK...here is an update. First off, here are some details:
> 
> [some deleted]
> >>IP address assigned to computer? (192.168.xxx.xxx or other)
> *192.168.1.103*
> 
> Static IP addresses assigned to Incoming Connection? (such as 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9)
> *I am trying both (static and dynamic)*<<
> 
> >>USB-serial adapter brand and part number?
> I purchased the adapter on eBay, here is the link to the item. I could not find any more info on it.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5816635668&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1<<
> 
> I did everything else you said. I have the port speed set to 115,200 in both cases. Here are the logs....
> [edited]
> -Austin


----------



## aust7

John,


My Serial/PPP connection is now working! Thanks so much for you help and advice. Turns out it was the eBay USB/Serial adapter. I switched it with a Dynex one from Best Buy and it works great. I would never have guesses it! I'm just happy its working.

thanks again,
Austin


----------



## cactus46

Hi Austin,

I like to read posts like yours! I'm glad you were able to narrow it down to the USB-serial adapter.

Thanks for the update and happy TiVoing! 

John


----------



## Calabria04

Help me please. I have been trying to get this PPP thing to work for about 3 weeks now. I have read everything I can find. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the network connection many times.

Here is what I am working with 
Cable from 9th Tee
Router Linksys RT31P2 I have vonage
RCA DVR40

I can get a connection for a about 3 min and then it fails at negotiating.

I have it set for 2 IP addresses but I am not sure I am setting those right. Might need help with this

Here is a copy of my log for my last test call

10-16-2005 11:13:15.077 - Recv: <ef>
10-16-2005 11:13:15.077 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: ~
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: &} } } 
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }%}&<e2>3
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: h
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }]}'}"}
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: (
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Recv: }"<e9><b3>~
10-16-2005 11:17:54.669 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: ~
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: &} } } 
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Answering the call.
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }%}&<e2>3
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: h
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }]}'}"}
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: (
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Recv: }"<e9><b3>~
10-16-2005 11:17:57.683 - Unknown Response
10-16-2005 11:17:57.693 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-16-2005 11:17:57.693 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-16-2005 11:17:57.693 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-16-2005 11:17:57.693 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-16-2005 11:18:27.686 - Read: Total: 3349, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 393, Per/Sec: 13
10-16-2005 11:20:27.689 - Read: Total: 3479, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 393, Per/Sec: 0
10-16-2005 11:21:05.634 - Hanging up the modem.
10-16-2005 11:21:05.634 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-16-2005 11:21:07.636 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-16-2005 11:21:07.636 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-16-2005 11:21:07.636 - Initializing modem.
10-16-2005 11:21:07.636 - Waiting for a call.

Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Calabria04,

Perhaps if you could tell us a little more about your system, it would be helpful:

Computer and operating system?

IP address assigned to computer? (192.168.xxx.xxx or other)

Static IP addresses assigned to Incoming Connection? (such as 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.9)

Serial cable? *9th Tee*

Broadband cable, DSL? * Cable modem*

Router brand and part number? *RT31P2*

USB-serial adapter brand and part number or does your computer have a normal serial port?

From your modem log, your changes to the mdmhayes.inf look good, the modem protocol looks OK, the 9th Tee TiVo serial null modem cable looks OK. However, the modem log shows that the connection still needs work. It may be just an issue of IP addresses?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Calabria04

Ok I am running XP SP2

9th Tee cable, Cable Modem, RT31P2. 

My IP address is 192.168.15.101 
I am getting the IP address from Local Area Connection Status->Support tab. (I am not sure it this is right. I think that might be my problem.)

Going off what I think is my IP I set the 2 IP's to 192.168.15.102 and 192.168.15.103

Computer has a normal serial port. 


Again thanks for helping.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Calabria04,

Your computer address is 192.168.15.101. I would agree with your view. Were the two static IP addresses assigned before you sent the modem log? I don't know how many devices you have on your network but I think I might try addresses 192.168.15.107 and 192.168.15.108 for your Incoming Connection. Your Vonage might be using 192.168.15.102 or another device?

Then try another Daily Call and let's see another modem log.

Keep us posted.

John



Calabria04 said:


> Ok I am running XP SP2
> 
> 9th Tee cable, Cable Modem, RT31P2.
> 
> My IP address is 192.168.15.101
> I am getting the IP address from Local Area Connection Status->Support tab. (I am not sure it this is right. I think that might be my problem.)
> 
> Going off what I think is my IP I set the 2 IP's to 192.168.15.102 and 192.168.15.103
> 
> Computer has a normal serial port.
> 
> Again thanks for helping.


----------



## dwynne

You can normally open a command prompt (start/run/ cmd ) and then do 

IPCONFIG / ALL 

to see the machine's IP, mask, and gateway.

While at the prompt, try pinging the other IPs you want to use for the PPP connection

ping 192.168.15.102

ping 192.168.15.103 

to be sure there are no devices on your network with those. No ping reply is not a 100% guarantee there is nothing there, but a ping reply is 100% certain that you can't use that IP.

The .15. sub-net is pretty rare ( in my experience) for most routers. They seem to mostly want to use 192.168.0.??? or 192.168.1.??? - but maybe they moved on to these other sub-nets to prevent conflicts???

Dennis


----------



## Kevin L

dwynne said:


> You can normally open a command prompt (start/run/ cmd ) and then do
> 
> IPCONFIG / ALL
> 
> to see the machine's IP, mask, and gateway.
> 
> While at the prompt, try pinging the other IPs you want to use for the PPP connection
> 
> ping 192.168.15.102
> 
> ping 192.168.15.103
> 
> to be sure there are no devices on your network with those. No ping reply is not a 100% guarantee there is nothing there, but a ping reply is 100% certain that you can't use that IP.
> 
> The .15. sub-net is pretty rare ( in my experience) for most routers. They seem to mostly want to use 192.168.0.??? or 192.168.1.??? - but maybe they moved on to these other sub-nets to prevent conflicts???
> 
> Dennis


Hi, Dennis.

Some routers are using 192.168.15.xxx now, including a number of the routers for Vonage. SMC is using 192.168.2.xxx, also.

I expect it's for the reason you say, to avoid conflicts.


----------



## Calabria04

I just want to say thank you guys very much for all the help. Especially cactus46!!!  I did what you said and changed the IP address and it worked like a charm this morning. 

It was the .15 on my IP address that was making me think I wasn't looking at the right IP but I guess it must be because I have Vonage. 

Non the less again thanks for all the help. Now I can make all the calls I want without getting a phone line. 


Spencer


----------



## cactus46

Hi Spencer,

Congratulations! I'm glad we were able to help. We got a great group of helpful souls here.

Happy TiVoing! 

John



Calabria04 said:


> I just want to say thank you guys very much for all the help. Especially cactus46!!!  I did what you said and changed the IP address and it worked like a charm this morning.
> 
> It was the .15 on my IP address that was making me think I wasn't looking at the right IP but I guess it must be because I have Vonage.
> 
> Non the less again thanks for all the help. Now I can make all the calls I want without getting a phone line.
> 
> Spencer


----------



## Calabria04

Hi John,

Sorry to bug you again but when I got home today to try my RCA DVR40 to call over the PPP it didn't work. I didn't change to the settings. I don't know if it makes a difference but I have not made a call on this Tivo in over 330 days. But I get kinda the same thing as before. It craps out at the negotiating part after about 3 min.

This morning I got my new HD Tivo to make the call out and that is the important one. I would just like to get the SD Tivo to make the call and get rid of the nag screen.

Here is a copy of my logs for the day. Maybe you can see something...cause I am totally lost on this one. Again thank you very much....and yes you are right there is a great group of people on the board.

10-17-2005 06:47:23.160 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.160 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.160 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.160 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - Modem inf section: M2700
10-17-2005 06:47:23.170 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
10-17-2005 06:47:23.180 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 06:47:23.180 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 06:47:23.180 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 06:54:29.172 - Recv: U
10-17-2005 06:54:29.172 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 06:54:29.573 - Recv: <af>
10-17-2005 06:54:29.573 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 06:55:29.158 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 06:55:29.158 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 06:55:29.158 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 06:56:39.500 - Passthrough On
10-17-2005 06:56:49.504 - Passthrough Off
10-17-2005 06:56:49.504 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 06:56:49.504 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 06:56:49.504 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 06:56:56.464 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 06:56:56.464 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 06:56:56.464 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 06:56:56.544 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 06:56:56.544 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 06:56:56.544 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: }%}&<b5>%
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: <ec>
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Recv: "eE~
10-17-2005 07:02:59.065 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: }%}&<b5>%
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: <ec>
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: <f8>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Recv: "eE~
10-17-2005 07:03:02.080 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:02.090 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 07:03:02.090 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 07:03:02.090 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:03:02.090 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:03:16.831 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 07:03:16.831 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 07:03:18.834 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 07:03:18.834 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 07:03:18.834 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 07:03:18.834 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: }%}&<87><7f>
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: <86>
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: <da>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Recv: "<bc><e0>~
10-17-2005 07:03:48.336 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: }%}&<87><7f>
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: <86>
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: <da>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Recv: "<bc><e0>~
10-17-2005 07:03:51.341 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:03:51.351 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 07:03:51.351 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 07:03:51.351 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:03:51.351 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:04:01.966 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 07:04:01.966 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 07:04:03.969 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 07:04:03.969 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 07:04:03.969 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 07:04:03.969 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: }%}&w6
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: ^
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: E}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Recv: "j}5~
10-17-2005 07:05:29.772 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: }%}&w6
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: ^
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: E}'}"}(
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Recv: "j}5~
10-17-2005 07:05:32.776 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:05:32.786 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 07:05:32.786 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 07:05:32.786 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:05:32.786 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:05:42.160 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 07:05:42.160 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 07:05:44.163 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 07:05:44.163 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 07:05:44.163 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 07:05:44.163 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:06:06.094 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: }%}&}^
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: <9b>
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: |}5}'}"
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Recv: (}"<ec><8a>~
10-17-2005 07:06:06.104 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: }%}&}^
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: <9b>
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: |}5}'}"
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Recv: (}"<ec><8a>~
10-17-2005 07:06:09.109 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:06:09.119 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 07:06:09.119 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 07:06:09.119 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:06:09.119 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:06:19.664 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 07:06:19.664 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 07:06:21.667 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 07:06:21.667 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 07:06:21.667 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 07:06:21.667 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: }%}&<e0>'
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: t
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: } }'}"}
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: (
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Recv: }"<fa>x~
10-17-2005 07:07:14.553 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: }%}&<e0>'
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: t
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: } }'}"}
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: (
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Recv: }"<fa>x~
10-17-2005 07:07:17.557 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 07:07:17.567 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 07:07:17.567 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 07:07:17.567 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:07:17.567 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 07:07:47.570 - Read: Total: 15010, Per/Sec: 497, Written: Total: 235947, Per/Sec: 7864
10-17-2005 07:08:05.466 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 07:08:05.476 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 07:08:07.469 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 07:08:07.469 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 07:08:07.469 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 07:08:07.469 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 14:08:11.931 - Recv: <80>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.931 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <fe><b6><b6><b6><b7><f6><b6><b7><f6><b6><f6><b7><f6><b7><b6><b6><b6><b7><f6><b7><b6><b6><b7><f6><b7><f6><b7><b6><b6><bf><b7><f6><b7><f6><b7><fe><ff><bf><bf><f6><b7><f6><b6><ff><ff><bf><b7><bf><f6><f6><ff><ff><bf><f6><b6><ff><bf><f6><ff><ff><ff><ff><bf><ff><bf><bf><b7><ff><ff><ff><ff><b7><b6><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <ff><bf><bf><b7><f6><b7><b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <bf><ff><bf><ff><ff><ff><fe>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <7f>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <ff><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Recv: <fa>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.941 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <b6><ff><bf><f6><b7><b6><b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <bf><b7><f6><b6><b6><b6><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <f6><b7><b6><b7><b6><bf><b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <b6><b7><b6><b7><b6><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Recv: <f6><b7><f6><b6><ff><ff><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.951 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <f6><b7><f6><f6><ff><ff><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <f6><b7><fe><ff><f6><f6><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <bf><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Recv: <ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.961 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: <b7><f6><f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: w
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: <8f><fe><fe><00><b6><ff><b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Recv: <ff><ff><bf><f6><b7><b6><be>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.981 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <b6><b7><b6><b6><fe><fb><f7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <b7><b6><ff><ff><ff><bf><b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff><bf><b7><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:11.991 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <bf><f6><b6><ff><ff><ff><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <f6><b7><ff><ff><ff><bf><b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b6><b6><f6><f7><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b6><b7><b6><bf><b7><bf><b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <f6><bf><b7><bf><b6><b7><b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <bf><b7><f6><b6><b6><b6><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b7>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <f6><b7><b6><b6><b6><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Recv: <b7><f6><b7><f6><f6><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.001 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <b7><f6><bf><f6><f6><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <bf><f6><b7><b6><ff><ff><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <f6><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <bf><f6><b7><f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <f6><b7><fe><ff><ff><bf><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Recv: <b7><f6><b7><f6>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.011 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Recv: <d5>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Recv: <b0>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Recv: <b6><b6><f6><b6><ff><ff><ff>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Recv: <bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Recv: <ff><ff><bf><bf>
10-17-2005 14:08:12.021 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:50.139 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:10:50.139 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:10:50.169 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:10:50.169 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:50.169 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&,<g}0}'}"}(}"M<d4>~
10-17-2005 14:10:50.169 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Recv: }%}&,<
10-17-2005 14:10:53.153 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Recv: g
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Recv: }0}'}"}
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Recv: (
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Recv: }"M<d4>~
10-17-2005 14:10:53.163 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:10:53.183 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 14:10:53.193 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 14:10:53.193 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 14:10:53.193 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:10:53.193 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:11:23.196 - Read: Total: 976, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 384, Per/Sec: 12
10-17-2005 14:13:23.189 - Read: Total: 1171, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 384, Per/Sec: 0
10-17-2005 14:14:04.388 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 14:14:04.388 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 14:14:06.391 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 14:14:06.391 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 14:14:06.391 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 14:14:06.391 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: }%}&<84><f3>
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: <92>
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: Q}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Recv: "N<c2>~
10-17-2005 14:16:22.426 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: }%}&<84><f3>
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: <92>
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: Q}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Recv: "N<c2>~
10-17-2005 14:16:25.431 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:16:25.441 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 14:16:25.451 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 14:16:25.451 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 14:16:25.451 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:16:25.451 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:16:55.444 - Read: Total: 647, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 12
10-17-2005 14:18:55.446 - Read: Total: 777, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 0
10-17-2005 14:19:33.481 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 14:19:33.481 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 14:19:35.474 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 14:19:35.474 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 14:19:35.474 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 14:19:35.474 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: }%}&<a1><97>
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: <d8>
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: Q}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Recv: "<f3>}#~
10-17-2005 14:22:22.033 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: }%}&<a1><97>
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: <d8>
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: Q}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Recv: "<f3>}#~
10-17-2005 14:22:25.048 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:22:25.058 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 14:22:25.058 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 14:22:25.058 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:22:25.058 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:22:55.061 - Read: Total: 649, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 380, Per/Sec: 12
10-17-2005 14:24:55.064 - Read: Total: 779, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 380, Per/Sec: 0
10-17-2005 14:25:33.068 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 14:25:33.068 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 14:25:35.071 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 14:25:35.071 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 14:25:35.071 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 14:25:35.071 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: }%}&t<e1>
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: <86>
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: <a8>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Recv: "y<9f>~
10-17-2005 14:27:07.824 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: }%}&t<e1>
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: <86>
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: <a8>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Recv: "y<9f>~
10-17-2005 14:27:10.829 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 14:27:10.839 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 14:27:10.839 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 14:27:10.839 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:27:10.839 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 14:27:40.842 - Read: Total: 647, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 381, Per/Sec: 12
10-17-2005 14:29:40.844 - Read: Total: 777, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 381, Per/Sec: 0
10-17-2005 14:30:18.699 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 14:30:18.699 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 14:30:20.702 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 14:30:20.702 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 14:30:20.702 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 14:30:20.702 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: }%}&<d9>|
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: <a9>
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: <c4>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Recv: "G+~
10-17-2005 15:11:04.346 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.350 - Recv: ~
10-17-2005 15:11:07.350 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-17-2005 15:11:07.350 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-17-2005 15:11:07.350 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: &} } } 
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Answering the call.
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: }%}&<d9>|
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: <a9>
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: <c4>}'}"}(
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: }
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Recv: "G+~
10-17-2005 15:11:07.360 - Unknown Response
10-17-2005 15:11:07.370 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-17-2005 15:11:07.370 - Connection established at 115200bps.
10-17-2005 15:11:07.370 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-17-2005 15:11:07.370 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-17-2005 15:11:37.363 - Read: Total: 648, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 12
10-17-2005 15:13:37.366 - Read: Total: 778, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 382, Per/Sec: 0
10-17-2005 15:14:15.380 - Hanging up the modem.
10-17-2005 15:14:15.380 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-17-2005 15:14:17.383 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-17-2005 15:14:17.383 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 15:14:17.383 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 15:14:17.383 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 16:21:33.377 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 16:21:33.377 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 16:21:33.377 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 16:21:56.710 - Passthrough On
10-17-2005 16:22:06.715 - Passthrough Off
10-17-2005 16:22:06.715 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 16:22:06.715 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 16:22:06.715 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 16:22:15.968 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 16:22:15.968 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 16:22:15.968 - Waiting for a call.
10-17-2005 16:22:16.038 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-17-2005 16:22:16.038 - Initializing modem.
10-17-2005 16:22:16.038 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Spencer,

I'm a little confused. Serial/PPP works on one TiVo but not the other one? You are telling us that the RCA DVR40 is not calling but the HDTiVo is making calls with serial/PPP? Is the RCA DVR40 a hacked TiVo? Is there any differences in the hardware used to make the serial/PPP calls--different serial cables, computers, etc.?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Calabria04

Absolutely no difference in hardware, the HDTiVo made the call and the RCA will not over PPP. The RCA is not hacked that is why I am very confused. Any ideas?

Spencer


----------



## cactus46

Hi Spencer,

Since there is no difference in hardware, computer, etc. Try removing the power from the RCA again. And after a power-up, try a Test Call.

If the Test Call doesn't work, try putting a delay into the RCA TiVo Dial Prefix of ,#211, [that's the ,#211 with a comma or two at the end] for a delay. It must be a timing issue or ? If it works with one TiVo, it should definitely work with the other TiVo!

Does a Test Call work? Try the Dial Prefix change and let us know.

John


----------



## dwynne

I assume you moved the cable from the working Tivo over to the RCA and tried that (in case you had a bad cable) ?

You said it had been well over 300 days since the RCA had last called in. In my experience the longer it goes the more everything must be "perfect" for it to work. It saves a ton of junk to send in when you finally do connect and it can timeout if your connection speed is too slow - or have errors if you have a less than optimum setup. For a box that has been a LONG time between calls slowing the serial speed down may help with any errors but can cause the link to timeout before everything is sent. Once this data has been sent it is cleared so future calls go much quicker - unless you wait a long time until the next call. So the temptation when it does not work is to slow the serial speed down, but this may keep it from working as well. On one box of mine that I let go way too long (nearly a year) it uploaded several MEGS once I got it to connect IIRC. You said it sits for "about 3 minutes" before it fails - sounds just like mine would do when it was trying to send too much stuff. Watch on the network connections page until the new connection comes up, then double click on it to get the details. If the box is sending out a lot of data you will see the byte count going up and up. If it does that and then still times out and fails then it may be too much data in too little time?

If everything else is OK, you might have to take your box to someone with a land-line phone and have it modem in to clear the box out. You don't need a sat connection, just a display to see what you are doing and a clean phone line.

Dennis


----------



## dwynne

Just FYI, one of my SD D* Tivos had not called in for 14 days and I did it PPP tonight - right at 240k of data was sent out of the Tivo to the network. If the number of days to data ratio is linear, that would mean 300 days would need to send more than 5mb up. The longer you wait between calls, the harder it can be to get it to work.

Another note, the HD Tivos do not seem to send NEARLY as much data as the SD Tivos do.

Dennis


----------



## Calabria04

Well guys thanks for all your ideas but right now none of them seem to work. I have tried to add the comma's. I tried to slow it down to 9600. No luck. 

I am going to take a break for awhile and enjoy my new HD Tivo. I might just have to take the SD Tivo over to a friends like you said Dennis. It might just have too much info on it but as long as it works I am fine. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## cactus46

Hi Spencer,

Did you power down the RCA for a couple of minutes and re-boot it? Sometimes this clears up miscellaneous problems.

Good luck.

John


----------



## dwynne

As another point of reference, I had another SD DTivo that went 28 days or so w/o a call in and it sent over 500kb (more than 1/2 a meg) of data during the "negotiating" step.

Once you get that stuff cleared out, regular call-ins become easy and take very little time.

Dennis


----------



## KrazyKevin

Ok guys another problem child here. Have everything setup as the guide I read. Hyper terminal gives me about 6 lines of jibberish, thats it. On all my attempts, I get a connection to my pc, but tivo hangs in the negotiating stage. This last attempt as I was typing this, I got to a part that it was setting clock. Never had got that far before. Then it disconnected. As I am now typing I tried another test call and it went through within 1min total. WTF!!!!!! Now I'm trying to make a daily call. Cross fingers!!!! In case this doesn't work, here was my modem log that got to "setting clock":

11-23-2005 15:06:38.828 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:06:38.828 - Initializing modem.
11-23-2005 15:06:38.828 - Waiting for a call.
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: ~
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: &} } } 
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: }%}&}9
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: <b2>
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: <b8>}<}'}"
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Recv: (}"<e2><a1>~
11-23-2005 15:07:08.328 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: ~
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: &} } } 
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Answering the call.
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: }
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: }%}&}9
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: <b2>
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Recv: <b8>}<}'}"
11-23-2005 15:07:11.343 - Unknown Response
11-23-2005 15:07:11.359 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-23-2005 15:07:11.359 - Connection established at 115200bps.
11-23-2005 15:07:11.359 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-23-2005 15:07:11.359 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-23-2005 15:07:41.359 - Read: Total: 657, Per/Sec: 19, Written: Total: 390, Per/Sec: 12
11-23-2005 15:09:41.359 - Read: Total: 998096, Per/Sec: 8311, Written: Total: 23015, Per/Sec: 188
11-23-2005 15:11:41.359 - Read: Total: 2385957, Per/Sec: 11565, Written: Total: 50656, Per/Sec: 230
11-23-2005 15:13:41.359 - Read: Total: 3215396, Per/Sec: 6911, Written: Total: 67824, Per/Sec: 143
11-23-2005 15:15:41.359 - Read: Total: 3215954, Per/Sec: 4, Written: Total: 69482, Per/Sec: 13
11-23-2005 15:16:48.453 - Hanging up the modem.
11-23-2005 15:16:48.453 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-23-2005 15:16:50.453 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
11-23-2005 15:16:50.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-23-2005 15:16:50.453 - Initializing modem.
11-23-2005 15:16:50.453 - Waiting for a call.

Update: Right now on my daily call, I'm at 10%. Hope it makes it.


----------



## KrazyKevin

Whoo hooo. Everything went fine. I'm at 6.2 and happy as ever. But,,,,, I tried dialing in when I got in from work this morning just to see if I could do it again and no go. Messed around with it for a few hours and this is what I found. For me to get the connection to work, I have to go from telling it to use a ip range, to use the dhcp, and then put it back at a selected range. Basically I couldn't get it to work using dhcp. I selected a manual ip block. i chose 192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.20. It still won't work. But if I select DHCP, try a test call, then put it back on the selected IP range, and try again it works every time. I have no clue why, but it works. So, if any of you are having this kind of trouble, give this a shot.


----------



## Kilamon

There're some great tips and suggestions here and I've read through all of them, all 20 pages, plus the links to other threads and various search results. I've done about 5 days of research here and I'm at my end. I don't know what else I can check. I have my laptop, a Dell D610 and a serial cable I put together myself from the diagrams provided for pins 2-3-5 and the mini-jack with some cat5. I've verified that the cable has 100% continuity with my multimeter. In HyperTerminal, I've also been able to see the text from the Tivo, a HR10-250, but the modemlog file indicates that it doesn't know how to respond to the text it's receiving. I've seen the posts from others showing their logs where the PC says 'Ring' and all mine does is an unknown. I'll post my mdmhayes file and the modemlog file next. I've verified that all the port speed settings and etc match and I've disabled the firewall in XP (which enabled me to magically see a Linux internet gateway). Hopefully someone here will have an idea or spot for me to check.

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

11-25-2005 22:44:56.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:56.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:56.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:56.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:56.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:56.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:57.000 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-25-2005 22:44:57.000 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
11-25-2005 22:44:57.000 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
11-25-2005 22:44:57.000 - Modem inf section: M2700
11-25-2005 22:44:57.000 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
11-25-2005 22:44:57.046 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-25-2005 22:44:57.046 - Initializing modem.
11-25-2005 22:44:57.046 - Waiting for a call.
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:22.765 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:25.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:28.796 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:31.812 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:34.828 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:37.843 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:40.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:43.859 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:46.875 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: &<b9><a4><c8><f9>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: G
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Recv: <f9>~
11-25-2005 22:48:49.890 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:44.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:47.406 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:50.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:53.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:56.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:49:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:50:02.453 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:50:05.468 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:50:08.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:50:11.484 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Recv: &}6}]<ae>}4}'}"}
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Recv: (
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Recv: }"<d5>H~
11-25-2005 22:50:11.500 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:19.531 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:22.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.562 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:25.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.562 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:25.562 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"/4~
11-25-2005 22:51:25.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:28.578 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:31.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:34.593 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:34.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:37.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:40.609 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:43.625 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: &v<b5><b2><a7>}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: /
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Recv: 4~
11-25-2005 22:51:46.656 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:35.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:38.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:41.343 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.359 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:41.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:41.359 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:41.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:44.359 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:47.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.375 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:50.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.375 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:50.375 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:50.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:53.390 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:56.421 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:52:59.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: ~
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: }
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: &#r#b}'}"}(}"
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: <de>
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Recv: 5~
11-25-2005 22:53:02.437 - Unknown Response


----------



## cactus46

Hi Kilamon,

It looks like the mdmhayes.pnf file was not deleted or if it was, it has come back to haunt your connection. Try deleting the mdmhayes.pnf file again and empty the Recycle Bin and then reboot. And finally, try another Test Call.

Let us know what happens.

John


----------



## Kilamon

I deleted the pnf file originally and I haven't seen it since (unless I right click my newly edited inf file and use 'install'). I just tried again after emptying my bit bucket and rebooting and I still get the same error. I've re-verified, triple and quadruple checked the inf file but it just isn't working to interpret the tilde as a ring.


----------



## cactus46

I'm sure the .pnf file is hiding somewhere on your computer. That is the file which is recompiled from the mdmhayes.inf file and the mdmhayes.pnf file is read by the computer on reboot. It is also a 'hidden' file. So I would do a search for it making sure that "Show Hidden Files" is active. If Windows XP can't find the mdmhayes.pnf file and you have a mdmhayes.inf file and are using the "Communications cable between two computers", then a new .pnf file is created. If the setup hasn't been properly completed, then there is a chance that a new .pnf file isn't created either.

As an alternative suggestion, you may want to delete everything and begin a new PPP/serial connection. This has worked for many of us, too. Delete the modem, the Incoming Connection, the mdmhayes.pnf and verify the changes in the mdmhayes.inf file in that order. Then setup the new modem, and Incoming Connection, in that order.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Kilamon

The PNF wasn't there actually. However, as you suggested, I deleted all the connections for the modem and the incoming network and started over leaving only the com port alone, though I checked it's settings again just to be sure. Prior to starting all the reinstall, I made sure the inf file was there and there were no copies or etc, as recommended. A quick reboot, and (with the appropiate INF mods in place) a reinstall of the connections, and a test call was successful. The installation of the objects for the network and modem create the PNF file based on, I'm guessing, the mods as made. Something somehow prevented answering previously even though I could swear it was all exactly the same. It must be the order that things are done in since when I figured out about the mods to the inf file, as they weren't mentioned in the original howto that I read, I already had made my connections. Deleting them both, not something I had done, and recreating them with the file in place seems to have worked. I have done this now on 3 computers, 2 of which are using a Belkin USB to Serial converter. 

Thanks for the help! Guess I should have paid attention to the order of things (edit file, ensure no pnf,reboot, install modem, network).


----------



## dwynne

Kilamon said:


> I have done this now on 3 computers, 2 of which are using a Belkin USB to Serial converter.
> 
> Thanks for the help! Guess I should have paid attention to the order of things (edit file, ensure no pnf,reboot, install modem, network).


I have found the more I do it, the more likely I am to mess something up  The first time I read each step and did it in order, the next time I used it as more of a guide, eventually just used it for a "reference". I would have had less trouble if I had read it and done the instructions step-by-step each time 

Dennnis


----------



## cactus46

Hi Kilamon,

I think you now have a working serial/PPP connection if I am reading this correctly. Congratulations and it looks like your persitence worked for you.

Thanks for the feedback.

John



Kilamon said:


> The PNF wasn't there actually. However, as you suggested, I deleted all the connections for the modem and the incoming network and started over leaving only the com port alone, though I checked it's settings again just to be sure. Prior to starting all the reinstall, I made sure the inf file was there and there were no copies or etc, as recommended. A quick reboot, and (with the appropiate INF mods in place) a reinstall of the connections, and a test call was successful. The installation of the objects for the network and modem create the PNF file based on, I'm guessing, the mods as made. Something somehow prevented answering previously even though I could swear it was all exactly the same. It must be the order that things are done in since when I figured out about the mods to the inf file, as they weren't mentioned in the original howto that I read, I already had made my connections. Deleting them both, not something I had done, and recreating them with the file in place seems to have worked. I have done this now on 3 computers, 2 of which are using a Belkin USB to Serial converter.
> 
> Thanks for the help! Guess I should have paid attention to the order of things (edit file, ensure no pnf,reboot, install modem, network).


----------



## kalapana73

I have a Series 1 Sony SVR-2000. The serial connection works fine when I connect my ethernet directly from the Linksys cable modem to the back of my XP computer. (I use a static IP address, same as the computers). Now I installed a Linksys Router and have the ethernet going from there to the computer. I changed the IP address to 198.168.1.104 to 198.168.1.105 and the connection fails during the test call. I can get the daily call to work by going back to the computer directly, but I want to use the router. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## KrazyKevin

Have you tried it using DHCP? I know I got mine to work by:

1. Selecting a ip range, like 192.168.1.105 to 192.168.1.110
2. Trying the call.
3. Then taking out the ip range in step 1 and selecting DHCP.
4. Try the call again.
5. Now deselect DHCP and put in your rane like above and try once more.

I have no idea why, or what, but, I know it worked for me. Just atleast give it a shot.


----------



## JackRazz

I'm trying to get tivo to connect via the serial connection to my serial port (lightning cooked my modem). I'm not having any luck.

First, before going any further, a newbie question. *Do I need a router?* I don't want to use WinGate or Kerio WinRoute Firewall software as they are just as expensive as a router.

Some particulars on my PC setup.
- I made my own serial cable (30 feet long) connected to a standard serial port. 
- I'm using WinXP SP2 with the default firewall. No Internet Connection Sharing.
- Again, no router, just a speedstreem 5100 dsl modem from SBC.
- I'm getting a 'unauthenticated user' with my incoming connection during the test call.
- When I make a test call, Tivo says 'Failed: Service Unavailable'

I've included my log file and ipconfig info below. The whole IP address stuff is confusing to me. I have assigned a specific TCP/IP address of 68.88.234.11 - 68.88.234.112 to my incoming connection. I'm planning on getting a Linksys WRT54GS (on sale for $40 after rebates at the moment).

Thanks for a great thread everyone.

From ipconfig
-------------

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.185.46
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.88.234.111
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter SBC:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.90.225.238
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.90.225.238

From ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt
------------------------------------------------------------

11-27-2005 01:25:18.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:18.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:18.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:18.750 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:18.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:18.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:19.093 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-27-2005 01:25:19.093 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
11-27-2005 01:25:19.093 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
11-27-2005 01:25:19.093 - Modem inf section: M2700
11-27-2005 01:25:19.093 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
11-27-2005 01:25:19.109 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-27-2005 01:25:19.109 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2005 01:25:19.109 - Waiting for a call.
11-27-2005 01:29:14.609 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-27-2005 01:29:14.609 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2005 01:29:14.609 - Waiting for a call.
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Recv: ~
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-27-2005 01:30:34.734 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Recv: &} } } 
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
11-27-2005 01:30:34.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.765 - Recv: d
11-27-2005 01:30:34.765 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.765 - Recv: q}'}"}(
11-27-2005 01:30:34.765 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.781 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:30:34.781 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:34.781 - Recv: "})<e4>~
11-27-2005 01:30:34.781 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Recv: ~
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Answering the call.
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-27-2005 01:30:37.750 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:30:37.765 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-27-2005 01:30:37.765 - Connection established at 9600bps.
11-27-2005 01:30:37.765 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-27-2005 01:30:37.765 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-27-2005 01:31:07.765 - Read: Total: 596, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 386, Per/Sec: 12
11-27-2005 01:33:07.765 - Read: Total: 694, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 386, Per/Sec: 0
11-27-2005 01:33:47.234 - Hanging up the modem.
11-27-2005 01:33:47.234 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-27-2005 01:33:49.234 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
11-27-2005 01:33:49.234 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-27-2005 01:33:49.234 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2005 01:33:49.234 - Waiting for a call.
11-27-2005 01:37:25.312 - Recv: ~
11-27-2005 01:37:25.312 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2005 01:37:25.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2005 01:37:25.312 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Recv: &} } } 
11-27-2005 01:37:25.328 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Recv: D
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Recv: $}'}"}(
11-27-2005 01:37:25.343 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.359 - Recv: }
11-27-2005 01:37:25.359 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:25.359 - Recv: "_2~
11-27-2005 01:37:25.359 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:28.328 - Recv: ~
11-27-2005 01:37:28.328 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2005 01:37:28.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2005 01:37:28.328 - Unknown Response
11-27-2005 01:37:28.328 - Answering the call.
11-27-2005 01:37:28.343 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-27-2005 01:37:28.343 - Connection established at 9600bps.
11-27-2005 01:37:28.343 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-27-2005 01:37:28.343 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-27-2005 01:37:58.343 - Read: Total: 592, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 384, Per/Sec: 12
11-27-2005 01:39:58.343 - Read: Total: 690, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 384, Per/Sec: 0
11-27-2005 01:40:37.906 - Hanging up the modem.
11-27-2005 01:40:37.906 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-27-2005 01:40:39.906 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
11-27-2005 01:40:39.906 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-27-2005 01:40:39.906 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2005 01:40:39.906 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## JackRazz

A minor worthless correction to the above. I cannot the Linksys GS for $40, it's the standard $60.


----------



## cactus46

Hi JackRazz,

"First, before going any further, a newbie question. Do I need a router? I don't want to use WinGate or Kerio WinRoute Firewall software as they are just as expensive as a router."

Since you wish to avoid other NAT approaches, yes, you need a router.

Put a router into your setup and come back for more help if you need it.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## JackRazz

John,
Thanks for the reply. I'll go ahead and buy myself a linksys WRT54GS and hopefully fix my tivo, which ran out of schedule data last monday.


----------



## JackRazz

cactus46,
thanks for the help the other day. I now have a router and everything worked on the first try.

I tested at 9600, then the 115 and both succeded. I then went and updated my completely empty schedule data. All good.

One question. If there is a transfer error, can it make it thru Tivo's error correction and screw my tivo up? Or, if it works, all is ok at that setting?


----------



## dwynne

As far as I know, there is some kind of error checking (CRC, checksum, etc) on the data so the Tivo would not use it in case of on error. I don't recall every hearing of anyone hosing their Tivo due to something like this happening.

You can double click on the transfer session while it is running through your PC and watch for errors and troubles. Higher speed does you know good if it has errors and has to stop and resend.

Dennis


----------



## JackRazz

dwynne, thanks for the tip on checking. I'll monitor a few transfers and look for errors. I might go ahead and just slow it down a bit to be on the safe side. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get my serial port IRman to work since I used up my only serial port. Damn same winxp can't see the ps/2 port as a com port.


----------



## cactus46

Hi JackRazz,

Glad to hear the router got your TiVo up and running again.

I don't know anything about the error correction with the data going into the TiVo. However, I would agree that there has to be some error correction as Dennis has posted. There really wouldn't be any difference in the data via telephone or via serial/PPP except for data speed.

Also, any data resend has been transparent to me and I have never experienced any negative results from serial/PPP to my knowledge. Is the 115k too fast for you? 

John



JackRazz said:


> cactus46,
> thanks for the help the other day. I now have a router and everything worked on the first try.
> 
> I tested at 9600, then the 115 and both succeded. I then went and updated my completely empty schedule data. All good.
> 
> One question. If there is a transfer error, can it make it thru Tivo's error correction and screw my tivo up? Or, if it works, all is ok at that setting?


----------



## JackRazz

hey cactus,
It's kinda funny, after running out of schedule data and having so many trouble before getting the router, I was expecting a long download. I checked 5 minutes later and it had already finished download and was into the processing stage already.

I was only concerned about the 115K rates because I didn't want to have too many errors during transfer. Although CRC error detection does work, it can miss one on rare occasions and I don't know how gracefully the tivo processing software handles bad data when updating its database. 

Jack


----------



## cactus46

Hi Jack,

Serial/PPP is a big step up from the phone line approach at 115k. An even bigger step up in speed is a direct network connection. Again, I have used all three approaches--phone line, serial/PPP, and direct network connection with a TurboNet card or a network adapter. And I don't ever remember any corrupted data from any of those sources. As a matter of fact there haven't been any threads with this complaint brought to my attention. 

I'm guessing that TiVo has excellent error correction routines in place or we might have seen more corruption complaints. So my suggestion is let your concern pass and enjoy your TiVo at the 115k serial/PPP rate. 

John

"I was only concerned about the 115K rates because I didn't want to have too many errors during transfer. Although CRC error detection does work, it can miss one on rare occasions and I don't know how gracefully the tivo processing software handles bad data when updating its database."


----------



## JackRazz

Hey Cactus,
It's good to hear your experiences it this as it shows that errors of this are rare (if at all). I'll just leave it and let rip.

Thanks - Jack


----------



## aust7

Hi All,

I'm having serial PPP connection problems. My old setup was working fine, so I know it is not my serial adapter or anything like that. I recently switched routers (my new one is a router and modem all in one). Since I migrated, I've attempted to change the static IP address so it will work on my new setup. When I try to make a daily call, it gets to the "connecting" phase and then fails. I have disabled the windows firewall and the problem remains. Here is my log:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12-25-2005 23:21:52.478 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.478 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.478 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.478 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.709 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.709 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.739 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-25-2005 23:21:52.739 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
12-25-2005 23:21:52.739 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
12-25-2005 23:21:52.739 - Modem inf section: M2700
12-25-2005 23:21:52.739 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
12-25-2005 23:21:53.089 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-25-2005 23:21:53.109 - Initializing modem.
12-25-2005 23:21:53.109 - Waiting for a call.
12-25-2005 23:22:36.562 - Recv: ~
12-25-2005 23:22:36.562 - Interpreted response: Ring
12-25-2005 23:22:36.592 - Recv: <ff>
12-25-2005 23:22:36.592 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:36.592 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ^<f3>}'}"}(}"<86><ea>~
12-25-2005 23:22:36.592 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: ~
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Interpreted response: Ring
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Answering the call.
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: <ff>
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: }#<c0>!
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: }
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: !}!} }4}"}
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: &
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: } } } } }%}
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: &
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: } } ^<f3>}'}"
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: }
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Recv: (}"<86><ea>~
12-25-2005 23:22:39.566 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:22:39.576 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
12-25-2005 23:22:39.576 - Connection established at 115200bps.
12-25-2005 23:22:39.576 - Error-control off or unknown.
12-25-2005 23:22:39.576 - Data compression off or unknown.
12-25-2005 23:23:09.579 - Read: Total: 4745, Per/Sec: 155, Written: Total: 6251, Per/Sec: 208
12-25-2005 23:25:09.582 - Read: Total: 4745, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 8333, Per/Sec: 17
12-25-2005 23:27:09.584 - Read: Total: 4970, Per/Sec: 1, Written: Total: 8816, Per/Sec: 4
12-25-2005 23:28:47.856 - Hanging up the modem.
12-25-2005 23:28:47.856 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
12-25-2005 23:28:49.858 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
12-25-2005 23:28:49.858 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-25-2005 23:28:49.878 - Initializing modem.
12-25-2005 23:28:49.878 - Waiting for a call.
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Recv: <00><00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.036 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:55.046 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00><00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.037 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Unknown Response
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Recv: <00>
12-25-2005 23:28:56.047 - Unknown Response
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is some more info. My router is a 801.11G ZyXel. Its IP is 192.168.1.1 and my computer's IP is 192.168.1.33 (this is the only computer on the network right now). My router says it has a " Size of Client IP Pool" of 32. Any recommendations for a static IP? Any other ideas?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Austin


----------



## bobrap

Is there a way to do PPP using a wireless setup? I have an R-10 and a wireless G router. Just hate to have to either move the computer from one room or try and find a long enough cable. TIA


----------



## cactus46

Hi Austin,

Since your client pool is 32, I wonder if your computer IP is at the bottom or top of the client pool? Anyway, first I might try addresses 192.168.1.39 and 192.168.1.40 and if that doesn't work try something in the neighborhood of 192.168.1.20 and 192.168.1.21.

Keep us posted.

John



aust7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> [edited for brevity]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is some more info. My router is a 801.11G ZyXel. Its IP is 192.168.1.1 and my computer's IP is 192.168.1.33 (this is the only computer on the network right now). My router says it has a " Size of Client IP Pool" of 32. Any recommendations for a static IP? Any other ideas?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Austin


----------



## Oldandslow

Like several others, I've been fighting the serial PPP connection (modem quit working) and had no luck. I used the information at "Tivohelp.com" and here on this forum. After many hours of flustration, I found the answer-at least for me. 

I had the cable correct, the modem set-up correctly, the incoming connection setup correctly, the IP addresses set up correctly and I was connecting but always getting a "failure to connect" or "service unavailable". Finally, I went back to "Tivohelp.com" and looked at the steps for connecting serial PPP and then looked at setting up a connection in Windows XP on my computer. I noticed that the step on "Tivohelp.com" said select "Accept Incoming Connections" in one of the set-up steps for "Create a new connection". I thought to myself, that doesn't sound right, why not select "Connect directly to another computer"? After all, the Tivo is a computer. I did that, chose "Host" for my computer, set the IP addresses at 192.168.0.120 and 192.168.0.122, and did all other steps the same as before. I tried it and it worked first time at 115, 200 baud rate. All other setup steps were the same-,#211, etc. 

Hope this helps someone. All the hours I wasted!


----------



## EdsTivos

I finally got my connection to work thanks to you guys.

The original guide was great and easy to follow.

I was able to connect after seeing on the forums about setting an IP range of 2 and it connected quickly easily.

I've been guidelesss on my Phillips Series 1 for 5 months thanks to Damn Digital Phone.

All things are great now and once again thank you all.


----------



## Badtz

I'm now stumped about my Serial PPP connection, I need some ideas.

I've been using PPP for about a year now. First with my Directivo, now I have an HD Directivo HR10-250. When I swapped tivos, I just hooked the cables up and everything worked, no problems at all.

At some point in the past 2 weeks, it's stopped working. I haven't done anything to my PC outside of putting in a new video card, and that was a while ago. I know the cable is working, because I can see the tivo attempting to connect in my modem log. However, it just never connects. This is what happens, in the log:

01-28-2006 02:24:56.506 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-28-2006 02:24:56.506 - Initializing modem.
01-28-2006 02:24:56.506 - Waiting for a call.
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: ~
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: &} } } 
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: }%}&<8c>E
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: R
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: <8b>}'}"}(
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Recv: "<84>S~
01-28-2006 13:48:21.158 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Recv: ~
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-28-2006 13:48:24.172 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: &} } } 
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: }%}&<8c>E
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Answering the call.
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: R
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: <8b>}'}"}(
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: }
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Recv: "<84>S~
01-28-2006 13:48:24.182 - Unknown Response
01-28-2006 13:48:24.192 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-28-2006 13:48:24.192 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-28-2006 13:48:24.192 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-28-2006 13:48:24.192 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-28-2006 13:48:54.186 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1166, Per/Sec: 39
01-28-2006 13:49:04.210 - Hanging up the modem.
01-28-2006 13:49:04.210 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-28-2006 13:49:06.213 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-28-2006 13:49:06.213 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-28-2006 13:49:06.213 - Initializing modem.
01-28-2006 13:49:06.213 - Waiting for a call.

Any ideas on this? It's driving me crazy, because since nothing has changed, I can't see any reason why the tivo shouldn't be able to call out.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Badtz,

Is this your annual serial/PPP problem?  The log looks almost the same as when it failed a year ago.

The only thing that comes to mind is a firewall or IP address conflict. Do you have another TiVo to test it on? You could try to re-do the changes to the mdmhayes.inf and .pnf files. Could the cable between the TiVo and the computer have been damaged?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Badtz

cactus46 said:


> Hi Badtz,
> 
> Is this your annual serial/PPP problem?  The log looks almost the same as when it failed a year ago.


I know! Its exactly a year, which is interesting. Last time tho, I had never gotten it to work. It's been functioning happily now for a year, and over 3 months with the new Tivo.

Thanks for pointing out the similarities tho, because I went back and looked at that first log. They're not just similar, they are exactly the same. I fixed it that time by adding commas to the dial string. I think I'll try that tonight, and also try some slower speeds. I do also have my old tivo in the closet, so I could try it out and see if it works.


----------



## smittypros

After reading through most of this thread, I've finally been able to at least get through the "negotiating" and "connecting" phase on PPP - only to now fail every time at "preparing data" while "hanging up."

My cable seems good; I'm seeing the unregistered user pop up. I've hard-entered two IP addresses for the Tivo (which is what got me through the negotiating) stage. But now I'm at a loss...can anyone help? We have VOIP and haven't made a successful call in almost 400 days, which wouldn't be a big deal except now we're getting a slo-mo problem because of our outdated software. I'm desperate!

And can someone let me know how to post my modem log if necessary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwynne

I would post the modem log and let the experts (not me  ) take a look.

I can tell you that the longer you go w/o a call the harder it gets to make it work since there is more junk to send. I posted somewhere in the thread how much it was for xx days on my boxes. For more than 400 days I would guess it is a TON and you may be timing out.

Have you tried test calls (not a daily call)? Does that work or do you get the same thing? 

You can double click on the incoming call and see how much data is going each way. See if the box is trying to send a lot of stuff and timing out.

Are you running at full speed (115,200) ?

Dennis


----------



## smittypros

The test calls are where I keep getting stuck - I can't even get to a daily call because I can't change the dialing prefix permanently until I make it through the test call. However, I just powered everything off, and the dialing changes stuck - so now I'm trying a daily call. Fingers crossed.

I'm running at full speed - 115,200 - but have tried several different ones with no luck. There's definitely a lot more being sent then being received, but things seem to be going in both directions until it times out or fails while preparing data.

How do I get a modem log to post? Not sure where to find it...

Thanks!


----------



## ducats05

I'm having the same issue now as smittypros.
I also can't get to the daily call as Tivo is still trying to test my "phone" connection.
My connection times out at about 3 minutes 5 seconds, with some where in the range of >5000 bytes sent, <500 bytes received.

It's a bit frustrating as it was working perfectly for 10 months, and now nothing.


----------



## smittypros

Well, the daily call lasted for about an hour and fifteen minutes before it "failed while loading series data." My modem log from earlier today is below; I'm in the middle of another call now, and the log looks pretty much the same. Would greatly appreciate any ideas - thanks!

02-14-2006 16:47:19.397 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.397 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.397 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.407 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.427 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - Modem inf section: M2700
02-14-2006 16:47:19.437 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
02-14-2006 16:47:19.467 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-14-2006 16:47:19.467 - Initializing modem.
02-14-2006 16:47:19.467 - Waiting for a call.
02-14-2006 16:54:05.821 - Recv: ~
02-14-2006 16:54:05.852 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-14-2006 16:54:05.982 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}7<8c>};L}'}"}(}"Y8~
02-14-2006 16:54:05.982 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: ~
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: !
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: } }4}"}&
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: }
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: } } } 
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: }
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: %}&}7<8c>};
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: L
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: }'}"}(}"
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: Y
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Recv: 8~
02-14-2006 16:54:08.736 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 16:54:08.836 - Answering the call.
02-14-2006 16:54:08.846 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-14-2006 16:54:08.856 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-14-2006 16:54:08.856 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-14-2006 16:54:08.856 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-14-2006 16:54:38.859 - Read: Total: 13024, Per/Sec: 431, Written: Total: 145145, Per/Sec: 4837
02-14-2006 16:56:38.862 - Read: Total: 61603, Per/Sec: 404, Written: Total: 1459986, Per/Sec: 10957
02-14-2006 16:58:38.864 - Read: Total: 109350, Per/Sec: 397, Written: Total: 2752009, Per/Sec: 10766
02-14-2006 17:00:38.867 - Read: Total: 156927, Per/Sec: 396, Written: Total: 4040135, Per/Sec: 10734
02-14-2006 17:02:38.869 - Read: Total: 204599, Per/Sec: 397, Written: Total: 5330012, Per/Sec: 10748
02-14-2006 17:04:38.872 - Read: Total: 252634, Per/Sec: 400, Written: Total: 6616202, Per/Sec: 10718
02-14-2006 17:06:38.864 - Read: Total: 300332, Per/Sec: 400, Written: Total: 7906524, Per/Sec: 10843
02-14-2006 17:08:38.867 - Read: Total: 347790, Per/Sec: 395, Written: Total: 9190283, Per/Sec: 10697
02-14-2006 17:10:38.869 - Read: Total: 395089, Per/Sec: 394, Written: Total: 10470296, Per/Sec: 10666
02-14-2006 17:12:38.872 - Read: Total: 442265, Per/Sec: 393, Written: Total: 11747618, Per/Sec: 10644
02-14-2006 17:14:38.875 - Read: Total: 490419, Per/Sec: 401, Written: Total: 13021351, Per/Sec: 10614
02-14-2006 17:16:38.877 - Read: Total: 538346, Per/Sec: 399, Written: Total: 14296362, Per/Sec: 10625
02-14-2006 17:18:25.631 - Hanging up the modem.
02-14-2006 17:18:25.631 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-14-2006 17:18:27.643 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-14-2006 17:18:27.643 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-14-2006 17:18:27.643 - Initializing modem.
02-14-2006 17:18:27.643 - Waiting for a call.
02-14-2006 17:35:13.910 - Recv: ~
02-14-2006 17:35:13.910 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-14-2006 17:35:13.971 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<92>}.<f2><fd>}'}"}(}"<dc>'~
02-14-2006 17:35:13.971 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: ~
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: !
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: } }4}"}
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: &
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: } } } } 
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: }
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: %}&<92>}.<f2><fd>
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: }
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: '}"}(}"<dc>
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: '
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Recv: ~
02-14-2006 17:35:16.895 - Unknown Response
02-14-2006 17:35:16.955 - Answering the call.
02-14-2006 17:35:16.965 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-14-2006 17:35:16.965 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-14-2006 17:35:16.965 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-14-2006 17:35:16.965 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-14-2006 17:35:46.968 - Read: Total: 15470, Per/Sec: 512, Written: Total: 185861, Per/Sec: 6194
02-14-2006 17:37:46.971 - Read: Total: 63337, Per/Sec: 398, Written: Total: 1480868, Per/Sec: 10791
02-14-2006 17:39:46.973 - Read: Total: 110934, Per/Sec: 396, Written: Total: 2769692, Per/Sec: 10740
02-14-2006 17:41:46.976 - Read: Total: 158589, Per/Sec: 397, Written: Total: 4059464, Per/Sec: 10748
02-14-2006 17:43:46.978 - Read: Total: 206090, Per/Sec: 395, Written: Total: 5346679, Per/Sec: 10726
02-14-2006 17:45:46.971 - Read: Total: 254144, Per/Sec: 403, Written: Total: 6632964, Per/Sec: 10809
02-14-2006 17:47:46.973 - Read: Total: 302010, Per/Sec: 398, Written: Total: 7928288, Per/Sec: 10794
02-14-2006 17:49:46.976 - Read: Total: 349557, Per/Sec: 396, Written: Total: 9215471, Per/Sec: 10726
02-14-2006 17:51:46.978 - Read: Total: 397270, Per/Sec: 397, Written: Total: 10506987, Per/Sec: 10762
02-14-2006 17:53:46.981 - Read: Total: 444879, Per/Sec: 396, Written: Total: 11794922, Per/Sec: 10732
02-14-2006 17:55:46.983 - Read: Total: 492966, Per/Sec: 400, Written: Total: 13076959, Per/Sec: 10683
02-14-2006 17:57:46.976 - Read: Total: 541042, Per/Sec: 404, Written: Total: 14354149, Per/Sec: 10732
02-14-2006 17:59:28.152 - Hanging up the modem.
02-14-2006 17:59:28.152 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-14-2006 17:59:30.154 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-14-2006 17:59:30.154 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-14-2006 17:59:30.154 - Initializing modem.
02-14-2006 17:59:30.154 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## smittypros

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to get through the loading data portion of the daily call while using PPP through serial? Is this a problem with the call or with the hard drive in my DTivo? I'm getting desperate...the slo-mo problem because of the old software is getting worse.

Thanks.


----------



## j3ramy

OK my serial worked for a few days, 
then D*Tivo got an upgrade from 3. to 6.2.
Since then it fails when it hits the Configuring stage, 
and does not make it past there, only change has been the OS upgrade, 

I have redone the Incoming connections, .inf and deleted the pnf files rebooted. 
Rebooted the tivo unit. Re ran the cable, re terminated the ends cleaned up the connections. still fails when hits configuring. 

Makes it through the connecting, negotiating. stages fine, 
???


----------



## cactus46

It looks like you are trying to download an system upgrade? What versions of software are you running? And what is your model number?

Keep us posted.

John



smittypros said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to get through the loading data portion of the daily call while using PPP through serial? Is this a problem with the call or with the hard drive in my DTivo? I'm getting desperate...the slo-mo problem because of the old software is getting worse.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## murphyx

Just thought I'd share the problem that was holding me back. It was all about the flow control. 

The instructions said to: 
"...click on the General Tab, select the "communications cable.." and hit properties. Then set the Flow Control to "None"." 

For some reason nothing would happen when I clicked on properties (works now, strangely enough), so I ignored it. Bad idea. 
So I eventually changed it in the Phone and Modem settings, in the properties menu for "communication cable...", advanced tab - > Change Default Preferences -> Flow Control = None. 

Thanks to GAS34 who addressed this in post #121, and any others who posted about this (I didn't read all 21 pages, just what I needed to get this to work). 

Mike


----------



## ducats05

Ok, what the hell.
I'm getting desperate, here's my latest modem log from two failed calls this morning. The first I manually disconnected when I saw that it was getting nowhere, the second timed out at 3:05 like always.
Does anyone see anything obvious?
I'm starting to consider reordering my local phone service. Carrying Tivo to a neighbors house to make a phone call is getting a little tedious! 
Thanks in advance.
Chris

02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem inf section: M2700
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - Waiting for a call.
02-22-2006 13:42:07.609 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:42:07.609 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <d6><fc>}'}"}(}"<80><a4>~
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Answering the call.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: <d6><fc>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: (}"<80><a4>~
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:42:40.640 - Read: Total: 598, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5353, Per/Sec: 178
02-22-2006 13:42:47.781 - Hanging up the modem.
02-22-2006 13:42:47.781 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - Waiting for a call.
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: <ba><f1>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: (}"<b1>n~
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Answering the call.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: <ba><f1>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: (}"<b1>n~
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:43:45.546 - Read: Total: 624, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5456, Per/Sec: 181
02-22-2006 13:45:45.546 - Read: Total: 723, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5940, Per/Sec: 4
02-22-2006 13:46:23.312 - Hanging up the modem.
02-22-2006 13:46:23.312 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## smittypros

cactus46 said:


> It looks like you are trying to download an system upgrade? What versions of software are you running? And what is your model number?
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Thanks, John - yes, I am trying to download 6.2 (we currently have 3.1.1 and are having the slo-mo problems that have been chronicled elsewhere).

I'm just about at my wit's end; I was making it all the way through the download on PPP through serial ("phone" would hang up), but then it would fail while loading data every single time. I then tried suggestions for that problem from other threads, including a clear and delete - which locked up the DTivo altogether so that it basically just died.

So, the good news - DirecTV just sent us a "new" refurbished one, the Samsung model. BUT, the bad news - it still only has 3.1.1 on it!!! I figured the loading data problem was something with the hard drive on our old one - but I'm now having the exact same problem with the one they just sent us. I've tried both phone and PPP - either way, make it through the download, get to the "loading series data" and then fail.

Any ideas??? I'm losing my mind - can't believe they sent us another one with the same software and that now I might need yet another replacement model!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cactus46

The problem did not appear to be with PPP/serial connections. With as much data that your downloaded, it looked like the whole software upgrade. Did you try a simple power-off reboot? It may be a hard drive going bad. Also, a ups, uniterruptible power supply, is highly recommended by most of us.

Beyond that I might try a kick-start approach with the old unit. That reloads the software from the backup partition on the hard drive. And if there are hard drive problems, this could also cause more problems but worth a try in my opinion.

I don't think you will have the same problem with the new unit. PPP/serial should work fine with it.

I know things will work out for you.

Keep us posted.

John



smittypros said:


> Thanks, John - yes, I am trying to download 6.2 (we currently have 3.1.1 and are having the slo-mo problems that have been chronicled elsewhere).
> 
> I'm just about at my wit's end; I was making it all the way through the download on PPP through serial ("phone" would hang up), but then it would fail while loading data every single time. I then tried suggestions for that problem from other threads, including a clear and delete - which locked up the DTivo altogether so that it basically just died.
> 
> So, the good news - DirecTV just sent us a "new" refurbished one, the Samsung model. BUT, the bad news - it still only has 3.1.1 on it!!! I figured the loading data problem was something with the hard drive on our old one - but I'm now having the exact same problem with the one they just sent us. I've tried both phone and PPP - either way, make it through the download, get to the "loading series data" and then fail.
> 
> Any ideas??? I'm losing my mind - can't believe they sent us another one with the same software and that now I might need yet another replacement model!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## smittypros

cactus46 said:


> The problem did not appear to be with PPP/serial connections. With as much data that your downloaded, it looked like the whole software upgrade. Did you try a simple power-off reboot? It may be a hard drive going bad. Also, a ups, uniterruptible power supply, is highly recommended by most of us.
> 
> Beyond that I might try a kick-start approach with the old unit. That reloads the software from the backup partition on the hard drive. And if there are hard drive problems, this could also cause more problems but worth a try in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think you will have the same problem with the new unit. PPP/serial should work fine with it.
> 
> I know things will work out for you.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


It seems to be doing the same thing with the new unit, even with PPP/serial - gets all the way through downloading, just to fail while loading. Should I try powering off right after it finishes downloading? And how exactly do I go about kick-starting it if necessary? At this point, there's not much saved on the new unit, so I'm willing to try just about anything.

Thanks again for your help...I feel like I'm losing my mind!


----------



## cactus46

Sorry to read that you are experiencing this. It seems there are several members trying to upgrade to 6.2 having a problem with the downloads. I wonder if it might be a DTV problem?

It looks like from your previous log that you have two complete downloads of the 6.2 software. I think I would pull the power cord, wait a minute or so and plug it back in and see what it does. Normally the upgrade it waits until the middle of the night and then does its own reset but you can force it by removing the power and rebooting.

If you don't need to Kickstart the unit, then it is probably better to leave it alone. Also, the Kickstart link I had is now non-working and I don't remember the specifics. I don't think this is an issue is with serial/PPP; you would probably experience the same problem had you downloaded the upgrade with a regular telephone!

If you can't get the software to load by rebooting, then I'll see if I can find some old references to the kickstart routine.

John


----------



## cherry ghost

I'm back after 4 months of my PPP serial working perfectly. Cactus, thanks again for all your help back then. 

New problem:

I'm planning on rearranging my setup and the Tivo will be much farther from my computer. How far apart can I go and how do I get a longer cable?


----------



## acura1

i am trying to do a ppp connection to my tivo having trouble making a connection i only get as far failed to connect to service here is a copy of my call log 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - Initializing modem.
03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - Waiting for a call.
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:16:48.656 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:16:51.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:16:54.671 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.687 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:16:57.687 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:16:57.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:17:00.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:17:03.703 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:17:06.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:17:09.718 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.734 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:17:12.734 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.734 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:17:12.734 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: !} }4}"}&} } } 
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: }%}&<fe>}
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: /
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: <a5>m}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Recv: }"<cf>2~
03-01-2006 20:17:12.750 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:17.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:20.984 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:21.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:24.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:27.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:30.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:33.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:33.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:36.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:39.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:42.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: }%}& }
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: 3
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Recv: n<c6>}'}"}
03-01-2006 20:18:45.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.062 - Recv: (
03-01-2006 20:18:45.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:18:45.062 - Recv: }"<84>t~
03-01-2006 20:18:45.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:05.000 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:05.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:05.015 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:05.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:08.015 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:11.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:14.031 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:17.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:20.046 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:20.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:23.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:26.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:29.062 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:29.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: ~
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: &} } } 
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Recv: }%}&<89><ad>
03-01-2006 20:20:32.078 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Recv: =
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Recv: <f2>}'}"}(
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Recv: }
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Recv: "><c6>~
03-01-2006 20:20:32.093 - Unknown Response
03-01-2006 20:27:32.593 - Passthrough On
03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Passthrough Off
03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Initializing modem.
03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Waiting for a call.
If someone can help I would really appreciate it


----------



## cactus46

Hi cherry ghost,

I wonder how far from the computer are you planning to move your TiVo. 9th Tee has a 10' null modem cable. It seems other members have gone up to 50' but this may require a slower modem speed than 115kb. I might try to contact 9th Tee for a longer cable if you aren't handy at making your own.

So I am not sure how far one could go with a serial null-modem cable but I would guess one could go over a hundred feet with speed reduction? Try it and let us know.

John



cherry ghost said:


> I'm back after 4 months of my PPP serial working perfectly. Cactus, thanks again for all your help back then.
> 
> New problem:
> 
> I'm planning on rearranging my setup and the Tivo will be much farther from my computer. How far apart can I go and how do I get a longer cable?


----------



## cactus46

Hi acura1,

From your log I see a couple of things. One, the ~ is not recognized as a ring which may mean that the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file weren't recognized. Perhaps a copy of the old mdmhayes.pnf file was pulled back from the Recycle Bin after you deleted it? There are a few possibilities here why the changes aren't recognized.

The second problem is the Flow control needs to be set to "None" on the "modem" you have created. "ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2" indicates it is set for "Hardware" now.

Keep us posted.

John



acura1 said:


> i am trying to do a ppp connection to my tivo having trouble making a connection i only get as far failed to connect to service here is a copy of my call log 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.359 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> *03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - Initializing modem.
> 03-01-2006 20:15:18.437 - Waiting for a call.
> *03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: ~
> 03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response*
> 03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
> 03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Unknown Response
> 03-01-2006 20:16:45.640 - Recv: }
> [most of log deleted]
> 03-01-2006 20:27:32.593 - Passthrough On
> 03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Passthrough Off
> 03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
> 03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Initializing modem.
> 03-01-2006 20:27:34.687 - Waiting for a call.
> If someone can help I would really appreciate it


----------



## acura1

Thanks john went in and changed the flow control to none this is what I am getting now.03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-05-2006 19:56:22.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-05-2006 19:56:22.468 - Initializing modem.
03-05-2006 19:56:22.484 - Waiting for a call.
03-05-2006 19:56:37.859 - User initiated removal requested.
03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Session Statistics:
03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Reads : 0 bytes
03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Writes: 0 bytes


----------



## dwynne

cactus46 said:


> I wonder how far from the computer are you planning to move your TiVo. 9th Tee has a 10' null modem cable. It seems other members have gone up to 50' but this may require a slower modem speed than 115kb. I might try to contact 9th Tee for a longer cable if you aren't handy at making your own.


50' is the standard answer for "how long can a serial cable be". There are some details here (and other sites) about using slower speeds for longer runs - and using CAT-5 (network cable) to go farther w/o a slow down:

http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/info/RS-232_specs.html

A computer company I worked for years ago made cables for us to install at customer's locations that were much, much longer than 50' and they worked just fine for serial terminals. It is all in the design of the cable that is used.

Dennis


----------



## cherry ghost

cactus46 said:


> Hi cherry ghost,
> 
> I wonder how far from the computer are you planning to move your TiVo. 9th Tee has a 10' null modem cable. It seems other members have gone up to 50' but this may require a slower modem speed than 115kb. I might try to contact 9th Tee for a longer cable if you aren't handy at making your own.
> 
> So I am not sure how far one could go with a serial null-modem cable but I would guess one could go over a hundred feet with speed reduction? Try it and let us know.
> 
> John


The one I'm using is the one that came with my Tivo, about 10'. The new one would have to be about 50' if I want to run it along the wall and have it connected at all times, or about 30' if I run it across the room and only connect it every few days.


----------



## cactus46

Hi acura1,

There is something not quite right about your setup. If it were me, I would start the whole process from the beginning. I use this page as my reference but there may be better instruction out there: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

When you start, be sure to make the changes to the mdmhayes.inf file (without creating a backup file in the C:\Window\inf), delete the mdmhayes.pnf file (and be sure to empty the Recycle Bin if it is active) before rebooting the computer. Also, assign two IP addresses within the network mask of your router.

If you have any questions about this process, please let us know and keep us posted.

John



acura1 said:


> Thanks john went in and changed the flow control to none this is what I am getting now.03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.031 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.296 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.328 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.468 - Initializing modem.
> 03-05-2006 19:56:22.484 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-05-2006 19:56:37.859 - User initiated removal requested.
> 03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Session Statistics:
> 03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Reads : 0 bytes
> 03-05-2006 19:56:37.937 - Writes: 0 bytes


----------



## cactus46

*Something else to try with serial/PPP connection failures*

Please avoid uninstalling but rather disable your antivirus software instead.

One of our members asked for help via a PM to me. After a couple of exchanges about his failing connection and a few suggestions, he un-installed his antivirus and his connection then worked.

"I just wanted to let you know that I got the thing to work, finally. I deleted my anti virus program (eTrust EZ Antivirus) from my computer and the call went through with no problem. I then loaded it back on. I guess that if I do this once a month or so things should be fine."

I thought this might be helpful to others reading these posts. Disabling the antivirus program for a test is worth while in my opinion.

John


----------



## acura1

Thanks for the reply cactus 46 I went in and uninstalled my anti virus software here is my 
current log. 03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000020


----------



## cactus46

Hi acura1,

I recommend disabling rather than uninstalling your antivirus software. It worked for the other member but it is easier to 'disable' the software for a test than to uninstall the antivirus software. And after the test if can be re-enabled.

There is more involved with your situation because your log doesn't show any connection. Also, it appears that there is a problem with your mdmhayes.inf file. Perhaps, I could send you a copy of my mdmhayes.inf file renamed to mdmhayes.txt to you via a PM (private message)? And then we could proceed from there.

Keep us posted.

John



acura1 said:


> Thanks for the reply cactus 46 I went in and uninstalled my anti virus software here is my
> current log. 03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 03-09-2006 19:23:37.718 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000020


----------



## cherry ghost

cactus46 said:


> Hi cherry ghost,
> 
> I wonder how far from the computer are you planning to move your TiVo. 9th Tee has a 10' null modem cable. It seems other members have gone up to 50' but this may require a slower modem speed than 115kb. I might try to contact 9th Tee for a longer cable if you aren't handy at making your own.
> 
> So I am not sure how far one could go with a serial null-modem cable but I would guess one could go over a hundred feet with speed reduction? Try it and let us know.
> 
> John


I haven't contacted 9th yet, but I will if the answer to this is no. Is it possible to use some kind of extension cable and plug it into the one I'm currently using? If not, what kind of wire am I looking for at Radio Shack? Thanks.

Edit: Nevermind, bought one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...p=&kw=mini+stereo+extension&parentPage=search 
and everything works.


----------



## cactus46

Glad it worked for you. It was definitely worth a try!

John



cherry ghost said:


> I haven't contacted 9th yet, but I will if the answer to this is no. Is it possible to use some kind of extension cable and plug it into the one I'm currently using? If not, what kind of wire am I looking for at Radio Shack? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, bought one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...p=&kw=mini+stereo+extension&parentPage=search
> and everything works.


----------



## amahdi

I had one question - I configured everything for the PPP Serial way of udpating my DIRECTIVO and when I do the "test call" it connects and succeeds. However, when I do the "Connect to DVR", it dials and tries to connect but fails. Why is that? I have tried it many times. The strange thing is that it does the test call but fails when I ask it to connect to DVR - it fails.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks



cactus46 said:


> Glad it worked for you. It was definitely worth a try!
> 
> John


----------



## cactus46

Hi amahdi,

I really don't know without more detail. Could it be your antivirus software? Can you either PM a copy of your modem log after a Test Call and a Daily Call or post it here?

You can try disabling your antivirus software for a Daily Call and re-enable it after the call and see if this makes a difference.

Keep us posted.

John



amahdi said:


> I had one question - I configured everything for the PPP Serial way of udpating my DIRECTIVO and when I do the "test call" it connects and succeeds. However, when I do the "Connect to DVR", it dials and tries to connect but fails. Why is that? I have tried it many times. The strange thing is that it does the test call but fails when I ask it to connect to DVR - it fails.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cherry ghost

cactus46 said:


> Glad it worked for you. It was definitely worth a try!
> 
> John


I was surprised it did work. Thanks again for the various suggestions.


----------



## Bratcop

Can't get the PPP to work. I am hoping someone might be able to help me. Here are my details

Sony SAT-T60 Series one
Cat5 Serial Cable with radio shack parts (used the diagram here for wiring)
Computer is Win 2000 professional
NO router, just using Cable modem to Win 2K
I am sharing the internet connection (ICS), which I believe forces the Win 2K to act as the router. I have assigned a range of 3 IP's, one of which is always the one assigned by Win 2K to the NIC that I connect to the hub (when it is connected).

I have read this whole post and fixed a number of my mistakes myself, but am stumped...

On test call... I fail at Negotiating every time. I show the connection as active on my 2k machine, and even see data being sent back and forth, but alas, it still fails. Negotiating lasts maybe 2 minutes before failing.

I have tried at two speeds, 115k and 56k(making sure to change them at all 3 places, as well as the tivo prefix!)

for the test calls, no AV, no Firewall, No spyware detection...just the basics

Here is my Log...

04-04-2006 10:16:19.469 - File: C:\WINNT2\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-04-2006 10:16:19.499 - File: C:\WINNT2\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-04-2006 10:16:19.519 - File: C:\WINNT2\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-04-2006 10:16:19.649 - File: C:\WINNT2\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - File: C:\WINNT2\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2 <= I corrected this mistake
04-04-2006 10:16:19.689 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:16:19.699 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:22:46.014 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2 <=I corrected this mistake
04-04-2006 10:22:46.014 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:22:46.014 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:23:09.098 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:23:09.098 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:23:09.108 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: ~
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: !} }4}"
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: &} } } 
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: <82>
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: N}'}"}(
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Recv: "<cd><c0>~
04-04-2006 10:24:06.931 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Recv: ~
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Recv: !} }4}"
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:24:09.935 - Answering the call.
04-04-2006 10:24:09.945 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-04-2006 10:24:09.945 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-04-2006 10:24:09.945 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-04-2006 10:24:09.945 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-04-2006 10:24:39.948 - Read: Total: 611, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5313, Per/Sec: 176
04-04-2006 10:26:39.951 - Read: Total: 709, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 8045, Per/Sec: 22
04-04-2006 10:27:17.775 - Hanging up the modem.
04-04-2006 10:27:17.775 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-04-2006 10:27:19.778 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:27:19.778 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:27:19.778 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:40:27.030 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:40:27.030 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:40:27.040 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:43:34.430 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:43:34.430 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:43:34.440 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:43:58.745 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:43:58.745 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:43:58.745 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2006 10:46:04.776 - Recv: ~
04-04-2006 10:46:04.776 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2006 10:46:04.776 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
04-04-2006 10:46:04.776 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: !} }4}"
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: &} } } 
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }%}&} 
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: ?<ef>}'}"
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Recv: (}"l<aa>~
04-04-2006 10:46:04.786 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Recv: ~
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Answering the call.
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Recv: }
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Recv: !} }4}"
04-04-2006 10:46:07.780 - Unknown Response
04-04-2006 10:46:07.790 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-04-2006 10:46:07.790 - Connection established at 57600bps.
04-04-2006 10:46:07.790 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-04-2006 10:46:07.790 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-04-2006 10:46:37.793 - Read: Total: 617, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5317, Per/Sec: 176
04-04-2006 10:48:37.796 - Read: Total: 715, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 8286, Per/Sec: 24
04-04-2006 10:49:15.710 - Hanging up the modem.
04-04-2006 10:49:15.710 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-04-2006 10:49:17.713 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2006 10:49:17.713 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2006 10:49:17.713 - Waiting for a call.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I only want my cell phone and this seems like the way to go (if I could just get it working)

Thanks, Bratcop.

Also, for the record, Cactus, you are a godsend to all of us struggling with this! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for the kind words, Bratcop. 

Your use of Internet Connection Sharing adds a layer of complexity to the issue since I am lacking experience with it. However, from your log it appears that the serial connection is there. But I'm wondering if a firewall might be causing problems? Also, disable your antivirus software for testing a Daily Call.

You want to avoid giving the Incoming Connection the static IP addresses that might be used on another piece of hardware such as your NIC. If your ICS assigns addresses 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.25 for an example, I would assign static IP addresses 192.168.1.15 and 192.168.1.16 to the Incoming Connection. It only needs to static IP addresses.

If you post here, it might be a good idea to send me a private message, PM, to let me know. I'm not following the posts so closely now.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Bratcop

Just an update.....

I had everything right, except I was using Internet Connection Sharing. I acquired a router, set the IP range to a range of 3 addresses, w/i a couple of what the internet connection utilized. Ran a test call at 9600, then 57600. Man did that rock. Thanks for the response, and thanks to all the others who spend time on here posting questions and answers. Information is power and I appear so much smarter because of the knowledge I gain from places like this. It truly is a service to many. Thanks again.

Bratcop


----------



## cactus46

Thanks for the update, Bratcop. It is always exciting to see our members getting their serial/PPP working!

John


----------



## saqqy

Let me start by saying that my old Philips Tivo with the 3.0 software has been updating through the serial port for almost a year now, connected to a laptop computer via a USB to Serial adapter. The laptop is wireless connected to my router running @ 192.168.123.254. The laptop's IP address is 192.168.123.101.

Some time after April 2nd (last successful call), it stopped working. I didn't even notice till yesterday. My connection setup has not changed, and there have been no hardware/software changes on the laptop through which it was connected. The error is Failed (Service unavailable) or something similar, I'm at work and can't remember.

The Tivo DOES connect to the computer, I see the Unauthorized user connect, there is a little bit of data transfer, maybe 5,000 bytes, then it disconnects. I deleted the Incoming connection and watched the COM port with Hyperterm. I do see the Tivo connect with ~, spit out 5-6 lines of garbage, and send two User Requests, then eventually hang up. I have set the Incoming Connection to static IPs in the range of 192.168.123.109 & 110. While the Tivo is connecting and I see the Unauthorized connection, I can ping .110 from the laptop and other computers on the router. Therefore Tivo is connected to the LAN although briefly. I have set .110 on DMZ, have also completely disabled the router's firewall, neither help.

I've doublechecked the settings, checked my mdmhayes.inf, made sure to delete the PNF and reboot. Deleted the modem and readded it. Tried 9600 and 115200 (what it was using before)

So naturally I thought something happened with the USB to Serial adapter for the laptop and connected through a desktop computer instead, same error, same symptoms. It still pops up with the Unauthorized connection and I can ping it when it's trying to connect.

Therefore it appears that the serial cable (original Philips 1/8th to Serial) and the null modem adapter I bought are still working. It does not appear to be the network setup since I can ping the Tivo while it's trying to connect. It does not appear to be the serial ports themselves since I get the same error on 2 different computers. I've ruled out the firewall by disabling it on the comp and router.

At this point, I'm only left with the option that the Tivo is not working properly or that the PPP service is not available (not likely). I have reset the Tivo through the menu and power cycled it by unplugging it. I no longer have a phone line to hook up and see if the Tivo's modem is working. My modem log is as follows.

04-14-2006 16:58:36.832 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.832 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.832 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.832 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-14-2006 16:58:36.852 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-14-2006 16:58:36.892 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-14-2006 16:58:36.942 - Initializing modem.
04-14-2006 16:58:36.942 - Waiting for a call.
04-14-2006 16:59:53.282 - Recv: ~
04-14-2006 16:59:53.282 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-14-2006 16:59:53.292 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>$9}'}"}(}"<da>}]~
04-14-2006 16:59:53.292 - Unknown Response
04-14-2006 16:59:56.306 - Recv: ~
04-14-2006 16:59:56.306 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-14-2006 16:59:56.306 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>$9}'}"}(}"<da>}]~
04-14-2006 16:59:56.306 - Unknown Response
04-14-2006 16:59:56.306 - Answering the call.
04-14-2006 16:59:56.316 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-14-2006 16:59:56.316 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-14-2006 16:59:56.316 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-14-2006 16:59:56.316 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-14-2006 17:00:05.339 - Hanging up the modem.
04-14-2006 17:00:05.339 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-14-2006 17:00:07.342 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-14-2006 17:00:07.342 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
04-14-2006 17:00:07.342 - Unknown Response
04-14-2006 17:00:07.342 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-14-2006 17:00:07.372 - Initializing modem.
04-14-2006 17:00:07.372 - Waiting for a call.

However if I double click the Unauthorized user (when connected) I do see some bytes transferring. I will paste the modem log when I get home.

I'm at a loss for what could be wrong, any suggestions?


----------



## cactus46

Hi saqqy,

It looks like your log is from a Test Call. But it might be firewall on the computer or possibly antivirus related? Try to disable any firewall and antivirus for a test. Try a couple of different IP addresses in the range for a test, too. Otherwise, most aspects of your log look normal.

A line like this does not look normal and is why I say firewall or perhaps antivirus:

04-14-2006 16:59:53.292 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>$9}'}"}(}"<da>}]~

A sequence from an old working log of my looks like this:

06-02-2005 14:15:47.141 - Recv: ~
06-02-2005 14:15:47.141 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-02-2005 14:15:47.171 - Recv: <ff> 
06-02-2005 14:15:47.171 - Unknown Response
06-02-2005 14:15:47.171 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <ff><ff>}'}"}(}"_}9~

So after the ~ (ring) is recognized, then a <ff> character should occur by itself in a working call.

I hope some of this helps. Sorry, it can't be more specific. You put have put a lot of effort into a resolution. Keep us posted.

John

PS My connections work without DMZ setup in the router. Try disabling the DMZ for a test, too.


----------



## saqqy

hello! quick reply.

i'm at my tv right now. It's not a firewall issue. I disabled the router's firewall. There's no AV software whatsoever, this is a brand new install of WinXP with the built in firewall off. It shouldn't be the firewall, from what I've read Tivo updates on port 80.

I can't get the <ff> to show up in it's own line. It's always <ff>}#<c0>!}! after the ~ line. I tried lowering it to 9600 and adding a wait after the ,#211 but neither helped.

If I change the specified IP addresses to something not on my subnet (192.168.0.xx) then I get 2 different lines in my modemlog, I do get those "Read" lines inbetween Data Compression and Hanging up lines.

Now it may be a bad router. I actually changed the IP range of the incoming connection to USED ip address and neither computer reported any conflicts. Which makes me think that the router is refusing the connection from the Tivo. The strange thing is that the Tivo responds to pings when it's on a free IP address, which lets me know they are atleast connected through the HUB part of the router.

Is there anyway for me to specify the gateway for the tivo w/o installing tivoweb?

edit: i'm on software 3.0-01-1-000, in the system information: Dial-in Configuration Code is 000, TFA=0. Can you let me know what yours says there?


----------



## cactus46

Hi saqqy,

My TiVo's software is the same and Dial-in Configuration doesn't really matter because we aren't using the internal TiVo modem to make our connections. TFA=0 really means you can't use an 800# to get TiVo updates.

"Is there anyway for me to specify the gateway for the tivo w/o installing tivoweb?" I don't know. But with normal serial/PPP this is not an issue.

With the suggestion to try a different IP address, my approach would be to try within the routers subnet. A bad router would be unusual. However, if you have another one you could try, it would be worth a test. Also, I have no port forwarding in my router and most things are mostly default in my router.

Do you have another computer handy to set up serial/PPP for a test? Also, is the serial cable making a good connection? We can see one-way communication on the cable anyway. Was the USB-serial cable plugged in when the computer was booted?

John

PS I see by re-reading your original post you did try it on another computer. Another thought: when was your last "successful" update according to the system information? And if you are confident about your serial connection, then I am, too. Did you try a TiVo reboot? A router reboot might be worth a try, too.


----------



## saqqy

hey again.

I'm about ready to give up. I think the cable is ok cause it seems ok through Hyperterm and the modem log atleast shows connections. 

I am keeping it on the same subnet, but it just isn't working. I have tried on another computer. I really think the router isn't the issue. I'm leaning towards the tivo itself. I'm going to try to take the tivo to a friend's house to try the regular phone dial-in connection. 

Ive tried router reboots as well as rebooting the tivo from the power cord and in the menu options.


----------



## saqqy

Took the tivo to my parent's house today, plugged in the phone line, dialed in just fine. After the update loaded, unplugged the phone cable, then added the ,#211 prefix, and updated via serial with a wifi connection.

When I got home, using the same usb to serial adapter and laptop, i was not able to connect. Tried a different router even and that still didn't work. 

I'm confused...


----------



## smittypros

Just wanted to drop a quick line to say thanks again to John for his efforts to try to help with our PPP problem. Our old unit ended up basically dying (think you must have been right about the hard drive going bad), so we got a new one - but of course, DirecTV sent us one with the same old software on it. Tried to do PPP again with the "new" unit to get 6.2, and had the exact same problem..."failed while loading data."

But, happy ending - after another 45 days or so with no successful call, I just decided to check again, and it apparently updated to 6.2 over the satellite a couple of weeks ago (it hasn't been connected to phone or PPP at all in the last month). And, for kicks, I figured I'd see if PPP would work now that it's been updated - and it does! Just completed our first successful call in 15 months.

6.2 is much, much better.

Anyway, thanks again for all your help!



cactus46 said:


> The problem did not appear to be with PPP/serial connections. With as much data that your downloaded, it looked like the whole software upgrade. Did you try a simple power-off reboot? It may be a hard drive going bad. Also, a ups, uniterruptible power supply, is highly recommended by most of us.
> 
> Beyond that I might try a kick-start approach with the old unit. That reloads the software from the backup partition on the hard drive. And if there are hard drive problems, this could also cause more problems but worth a try in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think you will have the same problem with the new unit. PPP/serial should work fine with it.
> 
> I know things will work out for you.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


----------



## strowger

I've been following the "How to setup Tivo 3.0 to talk to Windows XP via Serial PPP" guide on tivohelp trying to get PPP working with XP. This is the null section of my mdmhayes.inf:

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

This is from my modem log:

04-21-2006 11:19:06.944 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.944 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.944 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.944 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-21-2006 11:19:06.964 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-21-2006 11:19:06.974 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:19:06.974 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:19:06.974 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:19:36.105 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:19:36.105 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:19:36.105 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:21:36.138 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:21:36.138 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:21:36.138 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:22:21.714 - Passthrough On
04-21-2006 11:22:31.728 - Passthrough Off
04-21-2006 11:22:31.728 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:22:31.728 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:22:31.728 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:23:28.850 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:23:28.850 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:23:28.850 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:23:29.091 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-21-2006 11:23:29.091 - Initializing modem.
04-21-2006 11:23:29.091 - Waiting for a call.
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Recv: ~
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Unknown Response
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Unknown Response
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Recv: }
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Unknown Response
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Recv: !} }4}"
04-21-2006 11:25:37.695 - Unknown Response

From the look of things, the ~ isn't being interpreted as a ring, but my mdmhayes.inf file looks right to me. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dwynne

strowger said:


> From the look of things, the ~ isn't being interpreted as a ring, but my mdmhayes.inf file looks right to me. Anyone have any ideas?


Did you do this step?

_*After you save this inf file, delete the corresponding pnf file (c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf), and reboot XP.*_

I missed that once when setting this up on a new laptop and it ignored the inf changes until I followed the step.

Dennis


----------



## strowger

dwynne said:


> Did you do this step?
> _*After you save this inf file, delete the corresponding pnf file (c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf), and reboot XP.*_


Yup. I even went back and did it a second time, thinking I had missed it.


----------



## cactus46

Hi saqqy,

Was it the same computer at your parents place and at your place that you you used your serial/PPP? If it was the same computer, then I would think it relates to the router or ISP.

Keep us posted.

John



saqqy said:


> Took the tivo to my parent's house today, plugged in the phone line, dialed in just fine. After the update loaded, unplugged the phone cable, then added the ,#211 prefix, and updated via serial with a wifi connection.
> 
> When I got home, using the same usb to serial adapter and laptop, i was not able to connect. Tried a different router even and that still didn't work.
> 
> I'm confused...


----------



## cactus46

Hi strowger,

Is your Recycle Bin active? Sometimes deleted files are called back into active service from the Recycle Bin.

Also, it is a good idea not to back up the '.pnf' file anywhere as it can always be restored from the mdmhayes.inf file.

Your changes to the mdmhayes.inf file look OK.

Keep us posted.

John



strowger said:


> Yup. I even went back and did it a second time, thinking I had missed it.


----------



## cactus46

That's an intersting conclusion, smittypros! Thanks for the update.

John



smittypros said:


> Just wanted to drop a quick line to say thanks again to John for his efforts to try to help with our PPP problem. Our old unit ended up basically dying (think you must have been right about the hard drive going bad), so we got a new one - but of course, DirecTV sent us one with the same old software on it. Tried to do PPP again with the "new" unit to get 6.2, and had the exact same problem..."failed while loading data."
> 
> But, happy ending - after another 45 days or so with no successful call, I just decided to check again, and it apparently updated to 6.2 over the satellite a couple of weeks ago (it hasn't been connected to phone or PPP at all in the last month). And, for kicks, I figured I'd see if PPP would work now that it's been updated - and it does! Just completed our first successful call in 15 months.
> 
> 6.2 is much, much better.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for all your help!


----------



## strowger

cactus46 said:


> Keep us posted.


Got it working! I'm not sure what exactly the problem was, but I pulled out the modem entry and the network connection and put them back again and it started working.


----------



## cactus46

You people are so much better at fixing these problems than we can remotely! 

Glad you got it working!

John



strowger said:


> Got it working! I'm not sure what exactly the problem was, but I pulled out the modem entry and the network connection and put them back again and it started working.


----------



## Dick

cburns14 said:


> Well I had my connection working, but I turned on the XP firewall, and afterwards my ppp connection won't work. After tinkering around, I got back to the point where it is time to create the incoming connection. At that point I get:
> "Incoming Connections depend on the Routing and Remote Access service which was unable to start." ..........Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
> [/I]


In my case the win xp error message "Incoming Connections depend on the Routing and Remote Access service which was unable to start" appeared (after a real long wait, one thinks XP is hanging) because the serial port/modem was not installed or defined. 
In my case it is a bluetooth serial port and I have to completely install the port and the modem and 'connect' the BT port first, before I can succesfully install incomming connections that can be used by a Palm Treo 650. The same is true for my USB serial port to my Tivo. It has to be installed, exist and pluged in etc., both the port and the null modem, before installing an advanced connection.

Ok, that worked the first time. However, I could not get incoming connections working the second time I tried it. I presume XP gets into an error state once instalation does not work. Some trial and error, like the above, will get it out of that state sometimes.
What worked for me the second time, is enabling and disabling (or vice versa if already enabled) Internet Connection Sharing on the advanced properties tab of a connection. Some working network will do, such as an Ethernet connection in Network Connections.
Booting inbetween enable/disable does not hurt. And I did remove all the incoming stuff first (and booted). After that my bluetooth virtual serial port and modem and its incomming connection install went smoothly. Dick99999


----------



## Dick

dwynne said:


> I have my DTivos working just fine through my new laptop and cheap USB->converter. The problem is that every time I reboot or shutdown XP Pro forgets the incoming connection settings. So the next time I want to have the DTivos phone home I have to run through the wizard again. It already pretty much knows all the answer, but it is still a pain. Another laptop running XP Home (and a real serial port) does not have this problem - and my older laptop running Win2k did not either.
> 
> Ring any bells with anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Same here on on my 'Tivo' laptop, however not on my biz laptop. It helps to uncheck the com port in incommoming connections/properties before unplugging the USB port. And next time checking the com port after plugging in the usb port.
But even then, I sometimes have to go to a complete incomming set up.

The checking / uchecking has another advantage: It auto connects Tivo over serial , without rebooting XP, if the following line is replaced in the mdmhayes.inf file. That line is a kind of init connection string for Tivo or any other PPP serial connection. Proceed with the usual steps of deleting .pnf and rebooting before this changes takes effect.
It has been working about 3 years in my case.

In the Null-Modem section replace one line:
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
by
HKR, Init, 1,, "~<hff>}#<hc0>!}!}!} }4}<h22>}&
} } } } }%}&<hff><hff><hd2><h81>}'}<h22>}(}<h22>'<ha1>~"

It's one single line! Set bowser window at full. No space after &
Don't know how to get it on one line in this group web page.


----------



## dkaleita

I've been succesfully using a PPP/serial connection on my HR10-250 for almost a year now. But it has suddenly stopped working- quitting at the "connecting" step. My log looks like this:

05-18-2006 19:38:54.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.140 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-18-2006 19:38:54.156 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-18-2006 19:38:54.171 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-18-2006 19:38:54.171 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 19:38:54.171 - Waiting for a call.
05-18-2006 19:47:02.781 - Passthrough On
05-18-2006 19:47:12.781 - Passthrough Off
05-18-2006 19:47:12.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-18-2006 19:47:12.781 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 19:47:12.781 - Waiting for a call.
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: ~
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: &} } } 
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }%}&d}
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: &
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }.A}'}"
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Recv: (}"<f9><7f>~
05-18-2006 19:48:39.187 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: ~
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: &} } } 
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }%}&d}
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Answering the call.
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: &
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }.A}'}"
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Recv: (}"<f9><7f>~
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-18-2006 19:48:42.218 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-18-2006 19:48:45.390 - Hanging up the modem.
05-18-2006 19:48:45.390 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-18-2006 19:48:47.390 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-18-2006 19:48:47.390 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-18-2006 19:48:47.390 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 19:48:47.390 - Waiting for a call.

Any ideas? I did replace my router/switch recently, but that didn't affect anything else on my network. What's going on?


----------



## yoneltx

well, if nothing else has changed but your router, maybe is a firewall issue. Not really sure. What about your cable? Has it been compromised? Looks like the connection was made but it was then shutdown. Try to disable your firewall, and try to connect. Other than that, mybe change the ip range for your connection.


----------



## dmayspa

I am new to this forum. I have a Philips 212 Standalone TIVO. For about a year I've been connecting via an external modem for updates. Unfortunately, it died about a week ago. I want to do updates using PPP and serial. I have a Linksys wireless router with Bellsouth DSL. I followed the Otto guide to the "T". I have checked, double-checked, triple-checked, and on-and-on the mdmhayes.inf file, making sure multiple times that I deleted the corresponding pnf file, emptying the recycle bin before restarting XP. I am stuck in the make a test call phase and it always fails at the connection step. The connection seems to be made because the "Unauthorized user" appears, exchanges data and lasts about 3 mins before failing. I have tried every suggestion I thought applied that I've seen in this forum with no luck. I've tried assigning 2 specific IP address and allowing automatic assignment with DHCP. I've tried the "Accept incoming connections" and the "Connect directly to another computer" options. I tried allow and don't allow VPN. (My laptop has VPN for school which I turn off before trying this.) I have eTrust Internet Security Suite which I temporarily turn off during this process. I thought it might be my Linksys router so I borrowed my mom's Verizon wireless card and turned off my router. I got the same results with that. Unfortunately, her laptop doesn't have a serial port or I would test it on her computer. I also tried different speeds without luck. Can anyone help? Here is the latest modem log from my computer.

05-18-2006 21:18:53.620 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.620 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-18-2006 21:18:53.630 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
05-18-2006 21:18:53.640 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
05-18-2006 21:18:53.640 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 21:18:53.640 - Waiting for a call.
05-18-2006 21:19:06.027 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-18-2006 21:19:06.027 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 21:19:06.027 - Waiting for a call.
05-18-2006 21:19:34.298 - Recv: ~
05-18-2006 21:19:34.298 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-18-2006 21:19:34.318 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-18-2006 21:19:34.318 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:34.318 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>R<c4>}'}"}(}"<f3>C~
05-18-2006 21:19:34.318 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: ~
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: !} }4}"
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Answering the call.
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: &} } } 
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: R
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: <c4>}'}"}(
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: }
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Recv: "<f3>C~
05-18-2006 21:19:37.312 - Unknown Response
05-18-2006 21:19:37.322 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-18-2006 21:19:37.322 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-18-2006 21:19:37.322 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-18-2006 21:19:37.322 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-18-2006 21:20:07.326 - Read: Total: 607, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 3022, Per/Sec: 100
05-18-2006 21:22:07.328 - Read: Total: 705, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 3502, Per/Sec: 4
05-18-2006 21:22:45.844 - Hanging up the modem.
05-18-2006 21:22:45.844 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-18-2006 21:22:47.846 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
05-18-2006 21:22:47.846 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-18-2006 21:22:47.846 - Initializing modem.
05-18-2006 21:22:47.846 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## dmayspa

Can't anyone help? I've lost my programming guide!


----------



## cactus46

Hi dmayspa,

Your log looks like a firewall issue either in Windows, in the router or perhaps elsewhere. Usually, this line-- 05-18-2006 21:19:34.318 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
in a working connection it would like this: 05-18-2006 14:15:47.171 - Recv: <ff> and the rest of the line would be on another line.

I hope this points you in a useful direction.

John


----------



## tom10422

I am trying to setup PPP on Windows 2000 for my HR10-250. After following the instructions, my TiVo reports "Failed while configuring.". It seems to be talking to the machine at least, just not getting any data reported in the log. I also notice I'm getting the TSP messages which is supposed to be bad. How does one get rid of those beyond redoing the machine? Or does someone else see something in the log below that I should look at:

05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - File: C:\WINNT\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.0.2195 - Retail 
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
05-24-2006 20:19:58.328 - Modem inf section: M2700
05-24-2006 20:19:58.343 - Opening Modem
05-24-2006 20:19:58.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-24-2006 20:19:58.343 - Initializing modem.
05-24-2006 20:19:58.359 - Waiting for a call.
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - Recv: ~
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-24-2006 20:21:22.875 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: }
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: }
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: &G<8b>K<f9>}'}"}(}"
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: y
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Recv: <f9>~
05-24-2006 20:21:22.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: ~
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Interpreted response: Ring
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: }
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Answering the call.
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: }
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: &G<8b>K<f9>}'}"}(}"
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: y
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Recv: <f9>~
05-24-2006 20:21:25.890 - Unknown Response
05-24-2006 20:21:25.906 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
05-24-2006 20:21:25.906 - Connection established at 115200bps.
05-24-2006 20:21:25.906 - Error-control off or unknown.
05-24-2006 20:21:25.906 - Data compression off or unknown.
05-24-2006 20:21:25.906 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
05-24-2006 20:21:36.312 - TSP(0000): Dropping call
05-24-2006 20:21:36.312 - Hanging up the modem.
05-24-2006 20:21:36.312 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - Initializing modem.
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - Waiting for a call.
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - TSP(0000): Dropping call
05-24-2006 20:21:38.312 - TSP(0000): Closing Call

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi tom10422,

The TSP lines would either indicate a hardware/interrupt request conflict or perhaps some software conflict. If you have an internal modem, you might try disabling it or be sure the modem port isn't sharing with some other device. Perhaps the COM port was set up for someother applications still loading on the computer?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## tom10422

There isn't an internal modem in the machine. Don't see anything out of the ordinary running either. However, not ruling that out. I did a packet trace and noticed the machine is hitting a TiVo web server which reports an error that the length of the post data must be specified. Thinking I might have the MTU problem that has been mentioned in other threads and it lost that during the request.


----------



## cactus46

See if you can find another log file created when you boot like the "ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt" that is created. This may give you a clue where the TSP conflict is originating.

IIRC, computer-to-PDA connections make these TSP entries, too. Try disabling the "Remote Access Connection Manager" and setting "Routing and Remote Access" services to manual. These can be found in the Start\Programs\Administrative Tools\Services. And if this still gives you problems, I would start the process from the beginning.

Keep us posted.

John



tom10422 said:


> There isn't an internal modem in the machine. Don't see anything out of the ordinary running either. However, not ruling that out. I did a packet trace and noticed the machine is hitting a TiVo web server which reports an error that the length of the post data must be specified. Thinking I might have the MTU problem that has been mentioned in other threads and it lost that during the request.


----------



## tom10422

Well, couldn't resolve the TSP entires in the log (its a home theater PC and doesn't have much on it). However, looked at the packet trace closer and found out the error was coming from the firewall. Turning off the Squid service allowed the TiVo to dial out just fine. Now, I just need to add the IP addresses in the Squid exclusion list, so I can leave it on.


----------



## asana128

I am trying to connect my Nokia 3220 phone with an CA-42 cable to
my PC. I am getting the following. any help is appreciated 

06-03-2006 02:32:06.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - Modem type: Nokia 3220 Cable
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - Modem inf path: oem15.inf
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - Modem inf section: Modem1
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - Matching hardware ID: mdmgen96
06-03-2006 02:32:06.546 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - Nokia 3220
AT+FCLASS=? - 0
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI1 - 355006003627062
ATI2 - V 03.60 
01-10-04
RH-49
3220
(c) Nokia.

ASA


----------



## 2001Series1

After two days of working on trying to get the Serial PPP to work on my 2001 Phillips Series 1 TIVO, I finally succeeded this evening (on my last day of guide data). Thanks to all of the posts here - they definitely helped.

Now, I have a strange problem...the TIVO shows that I have program guide data through 6/20, but for some reason the TIVO doesn't seem to be able to read the program titles. When I try to pick programs to record using "search for titles" their are no titles found. If I browse by time, all of the programming information appears (including the titles).

Anyone encountered this? Any easy solution?


----------



## 2001Series1

...seems it was just a very long indexing process. It took somewhere between 10 and 18 hours. When I got home from work the TIVO was working fine, and all program titles show up in searches, etc.


----------



## cactus46

Hi 2001Series1,

When you have many channels to index, it can take a long time. I'm glad you were patient.

Congratulations on your serial/PPP success!

John



2001Series1 said:


> ...seems it was just a very long indexing process. It took somewhere between 10 and 18 hours. When I got home from work the TIVO was working fine, and all program titles show up in searches, etc.


----------



## tbhausen

EDIT: Added more concise info today.

I've had serial PPP working for over a year now, but wiped my PC and started over. I've triple-checked everything but never see an incoming connection when making a test call. I've tried the mdmhayes file from oztivo, my own edited version, and one PM'ed from here (thanks, John) and simply can't get the XP box to recognize (or at least report) any incoming connection in the connections dialog.

I finally ended up using a mdmhayes.inf from this thread. I deleted the .pnf, rebooted, and set up the modem from scratch. Here's the pertinent section of the mdmhayes.inf:

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

Here's the results of an ipconfig /all. This XP box is connected to a Windows Small Business Server 2003 box which does the DHCP (it has two NIC's). This setup was working before. I've tried 192.168.16.24, 25, and fourth octet pairs around 50, 100, and the highest possible (253 and 254). Nothing seems to help.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sn45g
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : TwinnovatorsInc.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : TwinnovatorsInc.local
TwinnovatorsInc.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : TwinnovatorsInc.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-1B-AF-78-8A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.21
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 14, 2006 7:16:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 22, 2006 7:16:13 PM

Here's the log file (a test call followed by a daily call)--I'm tearing my hair out! A year or more ago I was the one giving advice here--now I'm stumped. I thought I'd solved the problem when I found the "Guest" account disabled (since I'd joined our company's doman?) but re-enabling the "Guest" account didn't help (I even started over). I even added another "Guest" account on our domain. Please take a moment to help me out if you can--my PG is about to expire and I'm just at a total loss as to what could be wrong.

Todd/Indy

06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Modem inf section: M2700
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2006 19:19:40.506 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2006 19:20:36.767 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2006 19:20:36.767 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2006 19:20:36.767 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Recv: ~
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Recv: }"}&} } } } }%}&/B<bb>9}'}"}(}"2<8c>~
06-14-2006 19:21:20.774 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: ~
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Answering the call.
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: &/B<bb>9}'}"}(}"
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: 2
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Recv: <8c>~
06-14-2006 19:21:23.775 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:21:23.791 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-14-2006 19:21:23.791 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-14-2006 19:21:23.791 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-14-2006 19:21:23.791 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-14-2006 19:21:53.713 - Read: Total: 450, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1150, Per/Sec: 37
06-14-2006 19:22:03.758 - Hanging up the modem.
06-14-2006 19:22:03.758 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-14-2006 19:22:05.755 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-14-2006 19:22:05.755 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2006 19:22:05.755 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2006 19:22:05.755 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: ~
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: &}9w<8b>}^}'}"}(
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Recv: "<cc>l~
06-14-2006 19:23:22.778 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: ~
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Interpreted response: Ring
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: &}9w<8b>}^}'}"}(
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: }
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Recv: "<cc>l~
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Unknown Response
06-14-2006 19:23:25.804 - Answering the call.
06-14-2006 19:23:25.820 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
06-14-2006 19:23:25.820 - Connection established at 115200bps.
06-14-2006 19:23:25.820 - Error-control off or unknown.
06-14-2006 19:23:25.820 - Data compression off or unknown.
06-14-2006 19:23:55.768 - Read: Total: 470, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1164, Per/Sec: 38
06-14-2006 19:24:05.766 - Hanging up the modem.
06-14-2006 19:24:05.766 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
06-14-2006 19:24:07.763 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
06-14-2006 19:24:07.763 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2006 19:24:07.763 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2006 19:24:07.763 - Waiting for a call.
06-14-2006 19:29:49.422 - Passthrough On
06-14-2006 19:29:59.416 - Passthrough Off
06-14-2006 19:29:59.416 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
06-14-2006 19:29:59.416 - Initializing modem.
06-14-2006 19:29:59.416 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Todd,

It looks like a firewall or IP issue to me. Your mdmhayes.inf changes look OK. Your setup seems somewhat complex and if it worked before it should work again if there weren't any changes.

If I had a spare router sitting around. I might try to connect it to the server and try to set it up using the router instead of the server. [Server--->router--->PC--->TiVo] And assign the static IPs for the routers parameters. Just a thought.

Hope you find something.

John


----------



## tbhausen

John,

I should have mentioned that I wiped the server, too. I can't remember doing anything special on the server side when I had PPP working before, but with the server doing the NAT, should I have to open any ports, reserve IP's, etc.? Also, is there a way to get the MAC address of the HR10-250? I think I need it to reserve IP's (if that's necessary).

Thanks for the help--I'm not giving up until this works again! Unless DTV brings out that MP4 HD box and swaps me, as rumored...

Todd/Indy


----------



## cactus46

Hi Todd, 

I'm really out of my element in your setup with the server. Since we are talking about serial port to serial port communications from the TiVo to the PC, how is a MAC address relevant? Isn't a MAC address associated with a NIC? 

In your PC setup when you assign static IPs those should be compatible with the subnet mask of the router or in your case the server. I suppose I might try a DHCP setting instead of the static IPs for a test in your case. 

Also, it might be worth temporarily shutting down the firewalls and antivirus software for a test, too.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## dwynne

tbhausen said:


> John,
> 
> I should have mentioned that I wiped the server, too. I can't remember doing anything special on the server side when I had PPP working before, but with the server doing the NAT, should I have to open any ports, reserve IP's, etc.? Also, is there a way to get the MAC address of the HR10-250? I think I need it to reserve IP's (if that's necessary).
> 
> Thanks for the help--I'm not giving up until this works again! Unless DTV brings out that MP4 HD box and swaps me, as rumored...
> 
> Todd/Indy


I assume you are using the SB server as a firewall for your PC and network? What are you using on it to do the "router" and firewall function? ISA server or something else? ISA server ships will all ports closed until you allow them open, so it could very well be that is the problem.

You don't have to know the MAC address to reserve an IP, just reserve the IP in the DHCP server (use all 0's for the MAC or whatever) then assign the IP to the box manually - turn off DHCP in it. The MAC is only needed if you leave DHCP on and the lease expires, then if the MAC were wrong it would not hand the box back the same IP.

In this case, your PC assigns the IP to the Tivo and not the DHCP server.

In hindsight, you should have wiped the PC then re-tested and got it to work, then re-done the server. Then you would know which part was bad.

As was mentioned, pick up a wired or even wireless Internet router on sale someplace (nearly free after rebate now) or borrow one. Take the server out of the picture and use the router to get your PC on the web, then see about getting the Tivo working. Once you have that going, you could then remove the router and re-insert the server back in and see what happens.

If you don't want to do that or have access to a router, then put your PC directly on the web (using the Internet side IP of the server) and see if you can get it to go.

Dennis


----------



## tbhausen

Finally got the new notebook I mentioned and gave this another shot. Long story short--still no go. After trying nearly everything (again) I inspected my cable (again) and it turned out that the screw head for the ring conductor was shorting (barely) against the inside of the screw-on shell (which short-circuited the ring to the sleeve). Much ado over nothing--thanks to all who offered suggestions. Hopefully, they'll be useful to others in the future.

Todd/Indy


----------



## dkaleita

I was able to get my previous problem (about 20 messages back) fixed by selecting a fixed pair of IP addresses for my PPP connection that falls outside of my router's normal DHCP range. I'm not sure why this worked, but I won't argue with success.

But since I've actually got three HR10-250s and three PCs in my house, I have moved on to TiVo #2 to set it up the same way. Using the lessons I learned to get PPP working on TiVo #1, I set up the second unit identically (as far as I can tell). Now test calls and new phone number calls work perfectly over PPP on both TiVos. But TiVo #2 cannot seem to complete a daily call- allways quitting several minutes into the "Configuring" step. TiVo #1 always gets through the call completely. 

Does anyone have any idea why two seemingly identical HR10-250s would act differently in this way?

When I look at the network traffic for the connection, all data flow seems to stop as soon as TiVo #2 hits "Configuring". It eventually times out. But again, test calls and calls for new phone numbers always go through perfectly.

To troubleshoot, I've tried everything I can think of except for swapping the two HR10-250s to see if the problem follows the TiVo, or the computer it is connected to. I'll try that next.


----------



## dwynne

dkaleita said:


> To troubleshoot, I've tried everything I can think of except for swapping the two HR10-250s to see if the problem follows the TiVo, or the computer it is connected to. I'll try that next.


I would swap the cables and if that does not help, then as you said, swap the PCs.

Dennis


----------



## cactus46

That's good news, Todd. Thanks for the update.

John



tbhausen said:


> Finally got the new notebook I mentioned and gave this another shot. Long story short--still no go. After trying nearly everything (again) I inspected my cable (again) and it turned out that the screw head for the ring conductor was shorting (barely) against the inside of the screw-on shell (which short-circuited the ring to the sleeve). Much ado over nothing--thanks to all who offered suggestions. Hopefully, they'll be useful to others in the future.
> 
> Todd/Indy


----------



## dkaleita

dwynne said:


> I would swap the cables and if that does not help, then as you said, swap the PCs.
> 
> Dennis


Trying every possible combination, I've proven that the problem follows the computer, not the cable or the TiVo. Turning the PC's firewall off does not affect the problem.

The problematic computer is actually a laptop (IBM T42) using a Dynex USB to RS-232 dongle for serial connection to the HR10-250. This seems to indicate that this combination is somehow giving unreliable serial communications. It appears to work fine on very short calls, but not on the longer, daily calls. And yes, I've also tried every baud rate from 19,200kbps up to the maximum, with the same results.

I may have to go out and buy a different USB to RS-232 adapter to see if that is the cause. Otherwise I'm baffled.


----------



## dkaleita

dkaleita said:


> I may have to go out and buy a different USB to RS-232 adapter to see if that is the cause. Otherwise I'm baffled.


No luck. A different brand of USB to serial adapter makes no difference.

Summary to date (from my earlier posts): My laptop PPP connection always stalls at "Configuring" when doing a daily call but test calls always work. Turning off the firewall doesn't help. A different (desktop) PC that I have never stalls with any type of call. I've tried both PCs (laptop and desktop) with two different HR10-250s and the problem follows the laptop computer, not the TiVo.

Does anyone have any ideas what I can try next? What the heck happens at D* during TiVo "Configuring" that doesn't happen during a test call or a call for new phone numbers?


----------



## cactus46

Hi dkaleita,

There have been several USB-RS232 adapaters, especially ones bought on eBay that have connectivity problems. What adapter did you try for the second one?

This is the one that works for me when I use serial/PPP: http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GUC232A

Someone else suggested a model sold by RadioShack worked for them elsewhere in this thread. So all I can say about these adapters is they are not all created equal. Also, I have found the adapter must be connected to the computer when it is turned on and since yours is getting to "Configuring" , I guess your adapter is. It sounds like a timing issue in your adapter.

Good luck.

John


----------



## tec007

Could use some help. Been working on a serial connection for days now.

Here's the log file... It indicates something about write permissions and read-only on /ttyDSS. Any thoughts?

_________________________________________________________________

08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Modem inf section: M2700
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Initializing modem.
08-16-2006 08:48:58.125 - Waiting for a call.
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Recv: Couldn't restr
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Recv: i
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Recv: ct write perm
08-16-2006 08:49:34.562 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: i
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: ssions to /de
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: v
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: /ttyDSS: Read
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: -
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: only file sys
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: t
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: em
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: <lf>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: <cr>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: u
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: sing channel 
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: 3
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Recv: 8<lf><cr>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.578 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Recv: U
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Recv: sing interfac
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Recv: e
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Recv: ppp0<lf><cr>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.609 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: C
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: onnect: ppp0 
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: <
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: -
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: -
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: > /dev/ttyDSS
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: <lf>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Recv: <cr>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.625 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: s
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: ent [LCP Conf
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: R
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: eq id=0x1 <as
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: y
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: ncmap 0x0> <m
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: a
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: gic 0x1cf4272
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: f
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: > <pcomp> <ac
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: c
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: omp>]
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: <lf>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Recv: <cr>
08-16-2006 08:49:34.640 - Unknown Response


----------



## cactus46

Hi tec007,

What initialization string are you using on the TiVo? Is this a "hacked TiVo"? What is the TiVos model number? Your modem log shows the computer is set for 115 Kb.

Generally speaking your TiVo is not saying what the pc connection is looking for, i.e. a ~.

Keep us posted.

John



tec007 said:


> Could use some help. Been working on a serial connection for days now.
> 
> Here's the log file... It indicates something about write permissions and read-only on /ttyDSS. Any thoughts?
> 
> [Log deleted]


----------



## tec007

Hey John,

It's a partially zippered HR10-250. I got to the point of connecting the USB/NIC only to find out the model wouldn't work. So now I'm attempting to connect via serial to finish the zipper.

Under ipconfig the modem isn't showing either. ANY help would be great.

Tried ,#211 and ,#211,, as the prefix. Tried various speeds with matching prefixs.

Interesting: I get the same log wether I create an Incoming Connection or not. Creating just the modem gives the same log.


----------



## rbautch

Sounds like you might be trying to gain bash access through a serial connection, not trying to get your Tivo to make a call to the mothership over a serial connection. The former is what this thread's all about. For the later, just connect the cable and connect with hyperterminal. I can't remember the hyperterminal settings off hand, but they're posted several times in the forums here. If you have trouble, your next post should be in one of those threads. Don't give up!


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to gain bash access through a serial connection, not trying to get your Tivo to make a call to the mothership over a serial connection. The former is what this thread's all about. For the later, just connect the cable and connect with hyperterminal. I can't remember the hyperterminal settings off hand, but they're posted several times in the forums here. If you have trouble, your next post should be in one of those threads. Don't give up!


AAAUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! I came from the Zipper thread.... wow, really starting to regret the whole tivo hack thing. Now it's a matter of pride to get it to work.


----------



## rpdre1

here's a good walkthrough:

http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html

once you connect to the tivo, press enter to get a bash prompt.

tip: don't press enter too early in the boot process (the gray screen) or the tivo will stop booting and give you a password prompt for the PROM menu


----------



## tec007

rpdre1 said:


> here's a good walkthrough:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html
> 
> once you connect to the tivo, press enter to get a bash prompt.
> 
> tip: don't press enter too early in the boot process (the gray screen) or the tivo will stop booting and give you a password prompt for the PROM menu


Got the rest of the script installed... thanks to everyone for your help.

Note to self... when trying to just get the bash prompt one doesn't need to set up for PPP connection. That could have saved a few days and several new grey hairs.


----------



## dwynne

Related question:

If you have installed hacks on your Tivo and have bash and/or Telnet access via the serial port how do you turn that OFF if you want to have the box call in via PPP?

The box in question has the "thinks it just called in" hack installed, but from time to time I would like to have it really phone home via PPP.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## asousa

Hello PPP experts... I am in need of help. I am a long time reader and love the site.

I am trying to set up my HR10-250 with PPP becasue I can't get past negotiating when I use the modem. It is has been over a year since I have made a call and I want to get it ready for the 6.3 update.

I have followed the steps to the tee... and now I am still getting stuck at negotiating! Here is my log output...



> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: ~
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: }
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: }
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Recv: &<94><8c>m<99>}'}"}(}"
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.119 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.129 - Recv: <f3>
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.129 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.129 - Recv: }]~
> 09-13-2006 20:55:02.129 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.114 - Recv: ~
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.114 - Interpreted response: Ring
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.114 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.114 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Answering the call.
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: }
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: }
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: &<94><8c>m<99>}'}"}(}"
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: <f3>
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Recv: }]~
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.124 - Unknown Response
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.134 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.134 - Connection established at 38400bps.
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.134 - Error-control off or unknown.
> 09-13-2006 20:55:05.134 - Data compression off or unknown.
> 09-13-2006 20:55:35.137 - Read: Total: 14389, Per/Sec: 476, Written: Total: 541, Per/Sec: 17
> 09-13-2006 20:57:35.149 - Read: Total: 17020, Per/Sec: 21, Written: Total: 541, Per/Sec: 0
> 09-13-2006 20:59:35.162 - Read: Total: 18325, Per/Sec: 10, Written: Total: 541, Per/Sec: 0


Here are the specifics...

using a serial cable I made, connecting on my laptop to the serial port on my port expander, internet is through a dlink router using wireless, I have the IP hard coded to 192.168.0.110 and 111.

Any help on this would be great....


----------



## swroberts

Never posted here before, but I got my serial/PPP HR10-250 working by just reading through all the replies. Just wanted to thank all that have put in the time to respond to posts. You guys are pretty fantastic. Steve


----------



## rhufty

I tried using the tutorial from Otto which is posted in this thread to set up a ppp connection to my HR10-250 through my laptop. I bought a serial tivo cable (weaknees) and a gender adapter and a null modem adapter. I went through all of the steps at the beginning to create a new modem with the cable and it say that Windows was unable to create this modem. The connection does show up under device manager but is not enabled and when I try to enable, it searches for install software w/out success. The cable does not show up under the modem dialogue box. Does anyone have any ideas what I am doing wrong. Are there any settings I need to change prior to setting up the modem? Thanks.


----------



## tspalgpf

I seem to be very close to getting this thing working. I get the status of <Unauthenticated User> and I can see his ip address is 192.168.0.10, and the server is 192.168.0.9 - via the netstat -ar command I can see 192.168.0.9 is being allocated, but not 192.168.0.10. The negotiation does not complete, as you can see below. The tivo dial prefix is ,#257.

10-20-2006 00:41:29.975 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-20-2006 00:41:29.975 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2006 00:41:29.995 - Waiting for a call.
10-20-2006 00:41:30.185 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-20-2006 00:41:30.185 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2006 00:41:30.185 - Waiting for a call.
10-20-2006 00:41:46.458 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-20-2006 00:41:46.458 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2006 00:41:46.458 - Waiting for a call.
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Recv: ~
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-20-2006 00:42:10.513 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: &} } } 
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: 
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: <a9>}'}"}(
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Recv: "cS~
10-20-2006 00:42:10.523 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: ~
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: &} } } 
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Answering the call.
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: 
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: <a9>}'}"}(
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: }
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Recv: "cS~
10-20-2006 00:42:13.527 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:42:13.537 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-20-2006 00:42:13.537 - Connection established at 57600bps.
10-20-2006 00:42:13.537 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-20-2006 00:42:13.537 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-20-2006 00:42:43.540 - Read: Total: 606, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 374, Per/Sec: 12
10-20-2006 00:44:43.533 - Read: Total: 704, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 618, Per/Sec: 2
10-20-2006 00:45:21.638 - Hanging up the modem.
10-20-2006 00:45:21.638 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - Recv: <e0><00><e0><00><e0><e0><e0><00><00><e0><e0><e0><00>
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - Unknown Response
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2006 00:45:23.641 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## TanquerayG

I have a Series 1 Sony SVR-2000 unit with software version 3.0-01-1-010. Do I have the option of using the serial cable hack? Bash or not? I have switched to Broadvoice VOIP service and the telephone connection option with the dialing prefix codes are not working (,#019 - I get err of no connection made). If I do have the serial cable option, which is more certain to work? I am technical but I prefer not to get into another project.


----------



## Adam1115

FYI for those who have hacked, partially hacked, attempted to hack, etc. It's very likely you either have BASH enabled, or have DSSCON=TRUE set resulting in messages dumping over the serial port. Both of which will prevent PPP from working...


----------



## dwynne

If so, how does one disable bash and/or DSSCON ?

Dennis


----------



## Adam1115

dwynne said:


> If so, how does one disable bash and/or DSSCON ?
> 
> Dennis


I don't get it. If you're going to go as far as pulling the drive to disable the serial port, why not just ENABLE bash and networking, then you won't need PPP...


----------



## WebStuck

Hi,

I have my computer connected to my DirecTV Tivo, using a TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable that I bought. I am trying to set up Tivo's calls through my computer. Unfortunately, it isn't working. My "Communications cable between two computers" log shows:

12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Modem inf section: M2700
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Waiting for a call.
12-07-2006 03:30:26.092 - Passthrough On
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Passthrough Off
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Waiting for a call.
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Waiting for a call.
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Waiting for a call.
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Waiting for a call.
12-07-2006 03:40:05.415 - Passthrough On
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Passthrough Off
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Initializing modem.
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Waiting for a call.

My computer seems to be ready for Tivo's call but never seems to receive any data from the Tivo. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## cactus46

Hi Ben,

Yes, it looks like your computer isn't seeing any serial activity. Can you tell us a little more about your hardware? Serial port or USB serial adapter cable? Is this your complete log? I don't see the log's preamble.

Keep us posted.

John



WebStuck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my computer connected to my DirecTV Tivo, using a TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable that I bought. I am trying to set up Tivo's calls through my computer. Unfortunately, it isn't working. My "Communications cable between two computers" log shows:
> 
> 12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Modem inf section: M2700
> 12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
> 12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Waiting for a call.
> 12-07-2006 03:30:26.092 - Passthrough On
> 12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Passthrough Off
> 12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Waiting for a call.
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Waiting for a call.
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Waiting for a call.
> 12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Waiting for a call.
> 12-07-2006 03:40:05.415 - Passthrough On
> 12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Passthrough Off
> 12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Initializing modem.
> 12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Waiting for a call.
> 
> My computer seems to be ready for Tivo's call but never seems to receive any data from the Tivo. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ben


----------



## WebStuck

Unfortunately, I had to delete out the log's preamble. I am a new user of this forum and every time I tried to add the log's preamble, the forum thought I was posting images, which it won't let me do until I have 5 posts.

Also, I am using the TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable that I bought from 9thtee[DOT]com.

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## WebStuck

Ok, now that I found a way to get around the forum thinking I am posting image links, here is my full log:

12-07-2006 03:26:19.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv[DOT]dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:19.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm[DOT]tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:19.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat[DOT]dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:19.968 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat[DOT]dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.018 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem[DOT]sys, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.018 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui[DOT]dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst[DOT]dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes[DOT]inf
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Modem inf section: M2700 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.268 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:26:20.459 - Waiting for a call. 
12-07-2006 03:30:26.092 - Passthrough On 
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Passthrough Off 
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:30:36.106 - Waiting for a call. 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.606 - Waiting for a call. 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:31:17.876 - Waiting for a call. 
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:35:31.361 - Waiting for a call. 
12-07-2006 03:40:05.415 - Passthrough On 
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Passthrough Off 
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Initializing modem. 
12-07-2006 03:40:15.419 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi Ben,

Preamble looks OK. Are you using the ,#211 dial prefix that is [comma] [pound] [2] [1] [1] on the TiVo? Are you plugged into the serial port on the back of the TiVo? (I ask because it is possible to plug it into the IR connector, too, but it wouldn't work there.)

What kind of a computer setup are you using--regular comm port or a USB adapter? You could try to communicate with the TiVo with HyperTerminal to check for serial data.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## WebStuck

John,

I hadn't noticed the comma in front of #211. I added the comma and then the call went through perfectly. Now, I just have to try to get my cord to work with a USB serial adapter cable. Hopefully, I won't run into any problems with that.

Also, are there any problems with doing these tivo calls through a pc in regards to NFL Sunday Ticket?

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## cactus46

Hi Ben,

Glad the comma worked for you.  I hope the USB serial adapter works as well.

I'll have to let someone else answer about the NFL Sunday Ticket because I've heard a phone line was necessary for that but I have no first-hand experience with it.

Cheers,

John



WebStuck said:


> John,
> 
> I hadn't noticed the comma in front of #211. I added the comma and then the call went through perfectly. Now, I just have to try to get my cord to work with a USB serial adapter cable. Hopefully, I won't run into any problems with that.
> 
> Also, are there any problems with doing these tivo calls through a pc in regards to NFL Sunday Ticket?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ben


----------



## shep77

i've followed all of the directions...i've changed speeds, etc. and i get nothing. this is what my modem log says...

12-20-2006 22:27:58.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:58.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:58.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:58.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:59.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:59.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Modem inf section: M2700
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Initializing modem.
12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - Waiting for a call.
12-20-2006 22:30:11.625 - Passthrough On
12-20-2006 22:30:13.718 - Passthrough Off
12-20-2006 22:30:13.718 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
12-20-2006 22:30:13.718 - Initializing modem.
12-20-2006 22:30:13.718 - Waiting for a call.
12-20-2006 22:30:25.734 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
12-20-2006 22:30:25.734 - Initializing modem.
12-20-2006 22:30:25.734 - Waiting for a call.
12-20-2006 22:30:25.859 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
12-20-2006 22:30:25.859 - Initializing modem.
12-20-2006 22:30:25.859 - Waiting for a call.


any suggestions? keep in mind, i'm not too terribly computer savvy. i'm lucky to have gotten this far


----------



## Adam1115

shep77 said:


> any suggestions? keep in mind, i'm not too terribly computer savvy. i'm lucky to have gotten this far


Delete the modem connection, open hyperterminal, set it to the appropriate baud rate (the one you configured your tivo to) and force a call, post what comes accross in hyperterminal.

What kind of cable are you using?


----------



## shep77

i don't know what hyperterminal is...i bought the cable from 9thtee.


----------



## dwynne

In XP, you would click on start, all programs, accessories, communications, then Hyperterminal. Make a new connection and do not pick a modem (if you have one attached) pick the serial port your Tivo to PC cable is connected to (e.g. COM1). Then for bits per second use the same as you set on the Tivo (via the dial string - e.g. ,#211 = 115,200), then set it for 8 data bits, parity=none, 1 stop bit, and no flow control. This should put you at a blank terminal window. Force a test call from the Tivo and see what, if anything appears. If you get nothing then the serial port on your PC could be disabled in your BIOS or you connected or specified the wrong one (you plugged into COM2 but you select COM1 in Hyperterminal) - or the cable could be bad or not plugged into the correct port on the Tivo.

Dennis


----------



## Adam1115

shep77 said:


> i don't know what hyperterminal is...i bought the cable from 9thtee.


IRC, you need a null modem which is different than the standard tivo serial cable used for bash access...


----------



## dwynne

9th tee sells a cable that is:

TIVONMCABLE TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 10' Long $7.95 

If that is the cable they purchased, no null modem adapter is needed.

Dennis


----------



## shep77

this is what comes across hyperterminal:



~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*
D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
} } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!
} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"
¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
}*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}%}"} }0User r
equestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


----------



## Adam1115

shep77 said:


> this is what comes across hyperterminal:
> 
> ~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*
> D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
> } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!
> } }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"
> ¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
> }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }*D}'}"}(}"¨~~ }#À!}%}"} }0User r
> equestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


That's good, means your cable is working. I would try a lower baud rate, maybe 9600 and reconfigure the computer connection. Are you using the instructions here:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html


----------



## shep77

i followed those directions to a t... i've deleted and re-created a modem connection several times... i'm so frustrated!


----------



## shep77

if it helps any, my tivo says "failed. service not answering."


----------



## Adam1115

shep77 said:


> if it helps any, my tivo says "failed. service not answering."


The TiVo doesn't even get to negotiating? If you open up your network connections (on the pc, start, right click on Connect to and click Open) , do you see the TiVo connect to the computer?

What kind of Internet access do you have?


----------



## cactus46

Hi shep77,

According to your 12/20 post your log showed the following:

12-20-2006 22:27:59.921 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*

This means the FLow Control is set to hardware and needs to be set to "None"

You can search earlier posts in this thread that will give you more detail. After it is set to none, I'm sure your serial/ppp connection will function much better!

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



shep77 said:


> if it helps any, my tivo says "failed. service not answering."


----------



## shep77

that was the problem...thanks so much for your help!


----------



## williec30

i feel like a dummy... can't get this figured out and i have been through every post in this thread. my environment is a bit different, let me start there....

- compaq pc without serial connection
- serial to usb connector for pc
- original serial cable that came with the dtivo
- null modem on serial cable

the other wrench here is that i am running windoze vista. i have created the connection successfully, setup the guest user, deleted every mdmhayes.pnf* and mdmhayes.inf* file/dir that turned up in an advanced search. i modified the original mdmhayes.inf to include the lines from the tivo ppp help guide and deleted my old incoming connection. i rebooted the machine to make sure the new inf would be the one used to compile the pnf.... i created the new connection and i get the trace below in the modem log.

i am completely baffled.... i have tripple checked the mdmhayes.inf file to make sure i have :



Code:


HKR, Responses, "~",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection

but every time, i get unknown response on ~. one other thing of note is when i turn hyperterminal on, i get the garbage on the console, but i never get 'USERDATA' on the 5th-6th line like i did before.

any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. you can also see this thread that i have been replying to, which is the only other info i can find on vista and ppp



Code:


12-29-2006 15:52:51.992 - File: C:\Windows\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:51.992 - File: C:\Windows\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:51.992 - File: C:\Windows\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:51.992 - File: C:\Windows\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - File: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - File: C:\Windows\system32\modemui.dll, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - File: C:\Windows\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 6.0.6000   
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - Modem inf section: M2700
12-29-2006 15:52:52.008 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
12-29-2006 15:52:52.133 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=2
12-29-2006 15:52:52.133 - Initializing modem. 
12-29-2006 15:52:52.148 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 15:53:22.414 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 15:53:22.445 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 15:53:22.461 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 15:54: 13.633 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Recv: <ff>
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!}
12-29-2006 15:54: 13.633 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Recv:  
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Recv: }4}"}&} } 
12-29-2006 15:54:13.633 - Unknown Respons


----------



## cactus46

Hi williec30,

It would be nice to help you in this thread. However, it might be time to start "PPP Serial Trouble-Vista" thread? For the most part this thread had addressed issues within Windows XP and 2000.

The only thing I might speculate on in your post is a possible firewall issue?

I hope someone can give you better direction.

John


----------



## chet8888

I've read the very helpful tutorial for setup. I have gotten to the step in troubleshooting where I open up Hyperterminal, and watch for the lines of garbage preceded by the ~. It even gets to the 2 USER REQ, but then Tivo dumps the connection and says "Failed. Service Not Answering". Everything appears to be working fine up until that point with the hyperterminal, but when I reset up the Incoming Connections as per the directions- -it never shows that Tivo is trying to connect and it eventually fails as if nothing ever happened.

I am connecting the Tivo (Philips stand alone) with the tivo supplied serial cable (with a null modem adapter and gender changer) to a machine running XP Pro, and it in turn is connected wirelessly to a Dlink DI-624- -using Static IP, 128 HEX WEP security, and I had MAC address filtering on- -but turned that off while I troubleshoot. I've assigned 2 Static IP's for the Tivo to use (192.168.0.100 and .101- -so I put that in the range under the TCP/IP Properties of the Incoming Connection). I've checked the boxes for "allowing callers to access network" and "always allow directly connected computers". Lastly, I put the first static IP in the range in the DMZ settings on the router. 

I feel like I am pretty close to getting this to work, but I've hit a frustration point. I would think that if I can see activity in the Hyperterminal (all the way through the garbage to the USER REQUESTs, that when I re-setup the Incoming Connections, I should at least see the TIVO trying to connect. But instead it just sits there with the status of "No Clients Connected". Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

PS-- I've just also in desparation changed the com1 port speed to 9600, and the modem and the incoming connections to the same speed, and again- bubkus.

PSS- I also enabled the "Guest Log In", and tried to Share the Internet connection, or allow the Guest to Control the Internet-- but didn't see where to enable those features.


----------



## williec30

@ chett...

what is in your modem log? in the windows directory there is a directory where you can find the modem log. delete the incoming connection you have set up, try the connection and then post your log... we should be able to figure it out once we get a look at the log.


----------



## chet8888

Thanks for the response, and I very much appreciate the help.

Here's what showed up in the Hyperterminal when I just deleted the Incoming connection and ran a test call on the TIVO using ,#211:

~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} }
ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&}
} } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À
!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'
}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } }
} }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ûï}'}"}(}"³½~~ }#À!}%}"
} }0User requestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~

And in the modem log between 2 computers.txt, after I did that showed this:

12-29-2006 15:36:14.540 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.570 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.570 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.570 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.620 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.630 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.680 - File: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
12-29-2006 15:36:14.690 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
12-29-2006 15:36:14.690 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
12-29-2006 15:36:14.690 - Modem inf section: M2700
12-29-2006 15:36:14.690 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
12-29-2006 15:36:14.790 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 15:36:14.790 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 15:36:14.980 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 15:37:42.757 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:42.757 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:42.757 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } f<7f>}'}"}(}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:42.757 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:45.731 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:45.741 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:37:48.745 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:48.755 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:51.760 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:54.764 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:37:57.778 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.783 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:00.783 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.783 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:38:00.783 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:38:00.793 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:38:03.797 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:38:06.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: f<7f>}'}"
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Recv: (}"k<f1>~
12-29-2006 15:38:09.816 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: "} }0Us
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Recv: tS3~
12-29-2006 15:38:12.409 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: #} }0Us
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Recv: ty{~
12-29-2006 15:38:15.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Recv: <00><00><00>
12-29-2006 15:38:19.630 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Recv: <00><00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Recv: <00><00><00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.621 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.631 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.631 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 15:38:20.631 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
12-29-2006 15:38:20.631 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 16:47:16.929 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 16:47:16.929 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 16:47:16.939 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 22:25:12.684 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:12.704 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:12.744 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>}*}3}'}"}(}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:12.744 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:15.428 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.432 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:18.432 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.432 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:18.432 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:18.442 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:21.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:24.461 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:24.471 - Recv: }*}3}'}"}(}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:24.471 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:27.475 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:30.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:33.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:33.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:36.498 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 22:25:39.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: *}3}'}"
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Recv: (}"!<ed>~
12-29-2006 22:25:39.512 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: "} }0Us
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Recv: tS3~
12-29-2006 22:25:42.036 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: #} }0Us
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Recv: ty{~
12-29-2006 22:25:45.050 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Recv: <00><00><00>
12-29-2006 22:25:49.287 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00><00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00><00><00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
12-29-2006 22:25:50.288 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:04:11.006 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 23:04:11.046 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 23:04:11.106 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 23:05:13.296 - Passthrough On
12-29-2006 23:05:23.330 - Passthrough Off
12-29-2006 23:05:23.330 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 23:05:23.330 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 23:05:23.330 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 23:05:28.918 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 23:05:28.918 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 23:05:28.918 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 23:05:29.229 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 23:05:29.229 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 23:05:29.229 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:21.440 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:21.450 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:21.450 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:21.450 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:21.450 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.414 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:24.414 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.414 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:24.414 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.424 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:24.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.424 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:24.424 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.434 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:24.434 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.434 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:24.434 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.444 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:24.444 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.444 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:24.444 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.454 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:24.454 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.454 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:24.454 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.464 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:24.464 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:24.464 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:24.464 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.429 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:27.429 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.429 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:27.429 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.439 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:27.439 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.439 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:27.439 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.449 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:27.449 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.449 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:27.449 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.459 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:27.459 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.459 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:27.459 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.469 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:27.469 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.469 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:27.469 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.479 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:27.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:27.479 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:27.479 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.433 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:30.433 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.433 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:30.433 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.443 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:30.443 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.443 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:30.443 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.453 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:30.453 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.453 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:30.453 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.463 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:30.463 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.463 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:30.463 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.473 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:30.473 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.473 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:30.473 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.483 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:30.483 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:30.483 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:30.483 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.447 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:33.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.447 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:33.447 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.457 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:33.457 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.457 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:33.457 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.467 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:33.467 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.467 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:33.467 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:33.477 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.497 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:33.497 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:33.497 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:33.497 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:36.462 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:36.472 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.482 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:36.482 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.482 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:36.482 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.492 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:36.492 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.492 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:36.492 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.502 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:36.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:36.502 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:36.502 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.466 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:39.466 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.466 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:39.466 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.476 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:39.476 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.476 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:39.476 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.486 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:39.486 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.486 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:39.486 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.496 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:39.496 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.496 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:39.496 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.506 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:39.506 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.506 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:39.506 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.516 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:39.516 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:39.516 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:39.516 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.480 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:42.480 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.480 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:42.480 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:42.490 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.500 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:42.500 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.500 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:42.500 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.510 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:42.510 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.510 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:42.510 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.520 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:42.520 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:42.520 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:42.520 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.485 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:45.485 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.485 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:45.485 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.495 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:45.495 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.495 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:45.495 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.505 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:45.505 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.505 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:45.505 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.515 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:45.515 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.515 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:45.515 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.525 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:45.525 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.525 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:45.525 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.535 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:45.535 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:45.535 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:45.535 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.499 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:48.499 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.499 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:07:48.499 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.509 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:48.509 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.509 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:07:48.509 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:07:48.519 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.529 - Recv: <86>
12-29-2006 23:07:48.529 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.529 - Recv: }5}'}"}
12-29-2006 23:07:48.529 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.539 - Recv: (
12-29-2006 23:07:48.539 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:48.539 - Recv: }"<ef><e2>~
12-29-2006 23:07:48.539 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.973 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:50.973 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.973 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:07:50.973 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.983 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:50.983 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.983 - Recv: "} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:07:50.983 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.993 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:07:50.993 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:50.993 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:07:50.993 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:51.003 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:07:51.003 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:51.003 - Recv: tS3~
12-29-2006 23:07:51.003 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:53.987 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:07:53.987 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:53.987 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:07:53.987 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:53.997 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:07:53.997 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:53.997 - Recv: #} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:07:53.997 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:54.007 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:07:54.007 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:54.007 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:07:54.007 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:54.017 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:07:54.017 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:54.017 - Recv: ty{~
12-29-2006 23:07:54.017 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:58.033 - Recv: +
12-29-2006 23:07:58.033 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:58.033 - Recv: ++
12-29-2006 23:07:58.033 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:59.034 - Recv: A
12-29-2006 23:07:59.034 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:07:59.034 - Recv: TH<cr>
12-29-2006 23:07:59.034 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.315 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:02.315 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.315 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:02.315 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:02.325 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.335 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:02.335 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.335 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:02.335 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.345 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:02.345 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.345 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:02.345 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.355 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:02.355 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:02.355 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:02.355 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.319 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:05.319 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.319 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:05.319 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.329 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:05.329 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.329 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:05.329 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.339 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:05.339 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.339 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:05.339 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.349 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:05.349 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.349 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:05.349 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.360 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:05.360 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.360 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:05.360 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.370 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:05.370 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:05.370 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:05.370 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.334 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:08.334 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.334 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:08.334 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.344 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:08.344 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.344 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:08.344 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:08.354 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.364 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:08.364 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.364 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:08.364 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.374 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:08.374 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:08.374 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:08.374 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:11.348 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.358 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:11.358 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.358 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:11.358 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.368 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:11.368 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.368 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:11.368 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.378 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:11.378 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.378 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:11.378 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.388 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:11.388 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:11.388 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:11.388 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.372 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:14.372 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.372 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:14.372 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:14.382 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.392 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:14.392 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.392 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:14.392 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.403 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:14.403 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.403 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:14.403 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.413 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:14.413 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:14.413 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:14.413 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.387 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:17.387 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.387 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:17.387 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.397 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:17.397 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.397 - Recv: !} }4}"}&} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:17.397 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.407 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:17.407 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.407 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:17.407 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.417 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:17.417 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.417 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:17.417 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.427 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:17.427 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:17.427 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:17.427 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.421 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:20.421 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.421 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:20.421 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:20.431 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.441 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:20.441 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.441 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:20.441 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.451 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:20.451 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.451 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:20.451 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.471 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:20.471 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:20.471 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:20.471 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.425 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:23.425 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.425 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:23.425 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.435 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:23.435 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.435 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:23.435 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.446 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:23.446 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.446 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:23.446 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.456 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:23.456 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.456 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:23.456 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.466 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:23.466 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.466 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:23.466 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.476 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:23.476 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:23.476 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:23.476 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:26.460 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:26.460 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:26.460 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:26.460 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:26.510 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:26.510 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:26.510 - Recv: !} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } O<fc>}'}"}(}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:26.510 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.474 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:29.474 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.474 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:09:29.474 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.484 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:29.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.484 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:09:29.484 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.494 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:29.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.494 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:09:29.494 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.504 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:29.504 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.504 - Recv: }%}&} 
12-29-2006 23:09:29.504 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.514 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:29.514 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.514 - Recv: O<fc>}'}"
12-29-2006 23:09:29.514 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.524 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:29.524 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:29.524 - Recv: (}"<e1><c6>~
12-29-2006 23:09:29.524 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.978 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:31.978 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.978 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:09:31.978 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.988 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:31.988 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.988 - Recv: "} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:09:31.988 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.998 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:09:31.998 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:31.998 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:09:31.998 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:32.008 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:09:32.008 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:32.008 - Recv: tS3~
12-29-2006 23:09:32.008 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:34.982 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:09:34.982 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:34.982 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:09:34.982 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:34.992 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:09:34.992 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:34.992 - Recv: #} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:09:34.992 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Recv: ty{~
12-29-2006 23:09:35.012 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:39.038 - Recv: +
12-29-2006 23:09:39.038 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:39.038 - Recv: ++
12-29-2006 23:09:39.038 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:40.039 - Recv: A
12-29-2006 23:09:40.039 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:09:40.039 - Recv: TH<cr>
12-29-2006 23:09:40.039 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:13:32.544 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
12-29-2006 23:13:32.594 - Initializing modem.
12-29-2006 23:13:32.604 - Waiting for a call.
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:28.791 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.801 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:28.801 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.801 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:28.801 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.811 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:28.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.811 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:28.811 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.821 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:28.821 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:28.821 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:28.821 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:31.795 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.805 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:31.805 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.805 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:31.805 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.815 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:31.815 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.815 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:31.815 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.825 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:31.825 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.825 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:31.825 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.835 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:31.835 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:31.835 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:31.835 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.799 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:34.799 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.799 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:34.799 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.810 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:34.810 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.810 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:34.810 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:34.820 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.830 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:34.830 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.830 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:34.830 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.840 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:34.840 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:34.840 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:34.840 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.804 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:37.804 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.804 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:37.804 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.814 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:37.814 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.814 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:37.814 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.824 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:37.824 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.824 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:37.824 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.834 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:37.834 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.834 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:37.834 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.844 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:37.844 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.844 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:37.844 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.854 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:37.854 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:37.854 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:37.854 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.818 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:40.818 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.818 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:40.818 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.828 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:40.828 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.828 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:40.828 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.838 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:40.838 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.838 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:40.838 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.848 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:40.848 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.848 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:40.848 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.858 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:40.858 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.858 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:40.858 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.868 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:40.868 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:40.868 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:40.868 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:43.832 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.842 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:43.842 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.842 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:43.842 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.853 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:43.853 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.853 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:43.853 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.863 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:43.863 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.863 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:43.863 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.873 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:43.873 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:43.873 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:43.873 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.817 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:46.817 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.817 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:46.817 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.827 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:46.827 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.827 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:46.827 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.837 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:46.837 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.837 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:46.837 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.847 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:46.847 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.847 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:46.847 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.857 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:46.857 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.857 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:46.857 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.867 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:46.867 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:46.867 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:46.867 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.851 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:49.851 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.851 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:49.851 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.861 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:49.861 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.861 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:49.861 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:49.871 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.881 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:49.881 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.881 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:49.881 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.891 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:49.891 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:49.891 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:49.891 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.855 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:52.865 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.875 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:52.875 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.875 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:52.875 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.886 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:52.886 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.886 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:52.886 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.896 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:52.896 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.896 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:52.896 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.906 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:52.906 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:52.906 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:52.906 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.870 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:55.870 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.870 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
12-29-2006 23:15:55.870 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.880 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:55.880 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.880 - Recv: !} }4}"
12-29-2006 23:15:55.880 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.890 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:55.890 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.890 - Recv: &} } } 
12-29-2006 23:15:55.890 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.900 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:55.900 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.900 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
12-29-2006 23:15:55.900 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.910 - Recv: 
12-29-2006 23:15:55.910 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.910 - Recv: <82>}'}"}(
12-29-2006 23:15:55.910 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.920 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:55.920 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:55.920 - Recv: "}>t~
12-29-2006 23:15:55.920 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.443 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:15:58.443 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.443 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:15:58.443 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.454 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:15:58.454 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.454 - Recv: "} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:15:58.454 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.464 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:15:58.464 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.464 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:15:58.464 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.474 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:15:58.474 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:15:58.474 - Recv: tS3~
12-29-2006 23:15:58.474 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.448 - Recv: ~
12-29-2006 23:16:01.448 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.448 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%
12-29-2006 23:16:01.448 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.458 - Recv: }
12-29-2006 23:16:01.458 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.458 - Recv: #} }0Us
12-29-2006 23:16:01.458 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.468 - Recv: e
12-29-2006 23:16:01.468 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.468 - Recv: r reque
12-29-2006 23:16:01.468 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.478 - Recv: s
12-29-2006 23:16:01.478 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:01.478 - Recv: ty{~
12-29-2006 23:16:01.478 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:05.514 - Recv: +
12-29-2006 23:16:05.514 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:05.514 - Recv: ++
12-29-2006 23:16:05.514 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:06.515 - Recv: A
12-29-2006 23:16:06.525 - Unknown Response
12-29-2006 23:16:06.525 - Recv: TH<cr>
12-29-2006 23:16:06.525 - Unknown Response
12-30-2006 21:40:10.636 - Session Statistics:
12-30-2006 21:40:10.656 - Reads : 525 bytes
12-30-2006 21:40:10.656 - Writes: 0 bytes


----------



## Adam1115

Listen guys, this isn't that complicated! The first thing to do is to delete your ppp conection, open up hyperterminal, and force a call. If you are getting data from the TiVo, then you have something configured wrong. The last guy (who claimed to have followed the direction to the "t") had a box checked that he shouldn't have.

And if you are using vista, you are in uncharted territory. Vista has beefed up security to a whole new level, this may not even work. Plus you will have to find a vista compatible terminal program to test, as vista does not include hyperterminal.


----------



## chet8888

Adam
I'm a bit confused then, I thought the directions said that if you opened Hyperterminal, and saw all the garbage beginnning with the ~, that you were doing it right, so-- I was thinking that I was close- -just missing pieces somehow from the Windows box to the internet.

From the directions under troubleshooting:
"If you see a bunch of garbage appear, starting with a ~ character, then you're fine. Just as a check, though, wait for it to spit out about 5-6 lines of garbage and you should see the words "User Request" in that mess before the Tivo's connection fails."

Sorry if I'm being dense, I just need some direction.

Thanks.


----------



## cactus46

Hi chet8888,

Looking at your modem log, it appears there is something wrong with the edited mdmhayes.inf or mdmhayes.pnf or both files. The ~ should be recognized.

It should looks something like this:

06-02-2005 14:15:47.141 - *Recv: ~*
06-02-2005 14:15:47.141 - *Interpreted response: Ring*

So I'm guessing that either the old file is getting recompiled or the mdmhayes.pnf is going to a Recycle Bin and being pulled back in. So it is important when the mdmhayes.inf and the mdmhayes.pnf files are deleted that they stay deleted!

I hope this gets you going in the right direction. Keep us posted.

John


----------



## chet8888

John
Thanks for the help. You must have been right. I had the .pnf file still sitting in the recycle bin, and to top it off-- copies of the original mdmhayes.inf and .pnf sitting in a folder on my desktop as a "safe" backup. Once I moved those to another machine on my network- -and emptied the recycle bin--that's all it took. I was fairly confident that I followed the instructions carefully, I just thought that if the files weren't in the Windows/inf folder, it wouldn't no where to look for it. Guess it is smarter than I give it credit for.

Now. While it is loading and compiling 2 weeks worth of guide data, I'm planning my last two steps. 1) extend the Tivo issued cable with another 9 pin cable to make this a more permanent solution (cable is a stretch to go from kitchen to garage!) and 2) try to figure out what the MAC address is of my TIVO so that I can turn that filter back on at the router.

Thanks again for the help! It's a good feeling when it finally works! Couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## cactus46

Hi chet8888,

Congratulations! 

Thanks for the feedback.

John


----------



## shep77

i got it to work and unlocked it from guided setup, and now that i'm back in cali, i can't get it to work!

here's my modem log, if it helps

01-02-2007 21:49:41.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:41.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:41.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:41.953 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:42.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:42.703 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:43.171 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-02-2007 21:49:43.171 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-02-2007 21:49:43.171 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-02-2007 21:49:43.171 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-02-2007 21:49:43.171 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-02-2007 21:49:43.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:49:43.625 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:49:43.625 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:51:59.078 - Passthrough On
01-02-2007 21:51:59.296 - Passthrough Off
01-02-2007 21:51:59.296 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:51:59.328 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:51:59.328 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:52:23.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:52:23.984 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:52:23.984 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:52:24.093 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:52:24.125 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:52:24.125 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:52:27.859 - Passthrough On
01-02-2007 21:52:28.093 - Passthrough Off
01-02-2007 21:52:28.093 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:52:28.125 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:52:28.125 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:52:30.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:52:30.468 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:52:30.468 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:52:30.593 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:52:30.625 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:52:30.625 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:53:17.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:53:17.578 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:53:17.578 - Waiting for a call.
01-02-2007 21:54:08.171 - Recv: ~
01-02-2007 21:54:08.171 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: <ff>
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} 
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: }
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: 4}"}&} } }
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: 
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: } }%}&<ff><ff>/<a3>
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: }
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Recv: '}"}(}"B"~
01-02-2007 21:54:08.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Recv: ~
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Answering the call.
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Recv: <ff>
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Recv: }
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Recv: #<c0>
01-02-2007 21:54:11.187 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:54:11.203 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-02-2007 21:54:11.203 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-02-2007 21:54:11.203 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-02-2007 21:54:11.203 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-02-2007 21:54:41.218 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
01-02-2007 21:56:41.218 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
01-02-2007 21:57:21.921 - Hanging up the modem.
01-02-2007 21:57:21.921 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-02-2007 21:57:23.921 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-02-2007 21:57:23.921 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
01-02-2007 21:57:23.921 - Unknown Response
01-02-2007 21:57:23.921 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-02-2007 21:57:23.953 - Initializing modem.
01-02-2007 21:57:23.953 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## chet8888

One weird addendum. 

After getting the tivo to make a daily call last night, the windows XP machine that I had the serial cable connected to- -started receiving Messenger Service PopUp Spam. This machine had never gotten it before, and I'm wondering if it was just a coincidence- -or if placing the static IP for the TIVO in my routers DMZ, or the sheer fact of it communicating over the internet invited this spam-- or what. For the time being, I Stopped and Disabled the Messenger Service, but I'm concerned setting up the Serial connection somehow made me vulnerable? Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## cactus46

"...or if placing the static IP for the TIVO in my routers DMZ..."

I would not use DMZ for making serial/PPP connections. Try a connection without the DMZ enabled. It should work without the DMZ.

John


----------



## cactus46

Hi shep77,

What has changed? I'm guessing that you were in one location when this was set up and moved to another location? Is all the equipment the same--same computer, same router?

If you are using a different router, it may use a different set of IP addresses?

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## shep77

i guess it was just dumb luck that it worked at my brother's house...i'm renting right now and don't have any information about the router...it's the same computer, though...i've changed the baud rate, i've entered the ip addresses...


----------



## shep77

thanks to cactus46's brilliance and patience my problems are solved


----------



## cactus46

Thanks, shep77, for your kind words! 



shep77 said:


> thanks to cactus46's brilliance and patience my problems are solved


----------



## thumperxr69

Is this procedure compatible w/ HD TiVo??? Is this just for stand alones??? S2 S3????


----------



## dwynne

thumperxr69 said:


> Is this procedure compatible w/ HD TiVo??? Is this just for stand alones??? S2 S3????


Works fine with my HD DirecTivos. I don't have an S3, so I can't tell you about that.

Dennis


----------



## thumperxr69

OK ...how do I interface the TiVo with a PC???? In the Setup instructions it says you need a null modem cable which I have but I see no serial type interface on the TiVo. Does my TiVo need to be hacked first???

T


----------



## dwynne

You need a null modem mini-stereo plug to 9 pin cable like this (scroll down) . If you look on the back of the Tivo there is a mini jack on the back with a label of "serial" as shown here

You connect that up to the Tivo and to a Windoze 2000 or XP computer and then follow the steps to modify the files and get it going.

Dennis


----------



## thumperxr69

Crap...Thanks Dwynne


----------



## dwynne

If you have the serial cable that came with the Tivo, you can use that as well. It looks just like the null modem cable - mini stereo on one end and 9 pin D-SUB on the other end. IIRC it will NOT be "nulled" or crossed over so it will not work, until you stop by RadioShaft or someplace and get a 9 pin null modem adapter. So if you have the OEM cable and it will not work, it may be cheaper/easier/quicker to adapt it than to buy a null cable. Just pay attention to the gender of the connectors on the PC, the cable, and any adapter you may buy.

If you want to make your own adapter, all you need is 3 wires (xmit, rcv, and ground). These are pins 3,2, and 5 in a 9 pin D-SUB. You just cross 2 and 3 and wire pin 5 to straight . You can find a diagram on this page just scroll down until you see "Simple RS232 null modem without handshaking" for the 3 wire diagram.

Dennis


----------



## thumperxr69

dwynne said:


> If you have the serial cable that came with the Tivo, you can use that as well. It looks just like the null modem cable - mini stereo on one end and 9 pin D-SUB on the other end. IIRC it will NOT be "nulled" or crossed over so it will not work, until you stop by RadioShaft or someplace and get a 9 pin null modem adapter. So if you have the OEM cable and it will not work, it may be cheaper/easier/quicker to adapt it than to buy a null cable. Just pay attention to the gender of the connectors on the PC, the cable, and any adapter you may buy.
> 
> If you want to make your own adapter, all you need is 3 wires (xmit, rcv, and ground). These are pins 3,2, and 5 in a 9 pin D-SUB. You just cross 2 and 3 and wire pin 5 to straight . You can find a diagram on this page just scroll down until you see "Simple RS232 null modem without handshaking" for the 3 wire diagram.
> 
> Dennis


Well the makin' your own part is funny.  I don't have the knack for that. So a DB9 - RCA would work???

Is it possible to find these cables cheaper?? Or am I dreamin'??? I have looked ta "cables2go" and I can't find it. Maybe too specialized.???

T


----------



## dwynne

If all you order if the null modem cable, the shipping is about what the cable costs (a total of about $15 delivered). If you need a spare Tivo remote or something you could order it at the same time, I guess.

The RadioShack null modem part number is 26-264 and the cost is $8.79. I looks like it has a male connector on one side and a female on the other. So if you have the OEM Tivo serial mini-stereo to DB9 cable then the RS null modem should connect up between the cable and the PC and swap the lines for you.

Dennis


----------



## thumperxr69

I get a preparing on connection successfull but it fails to connect (Service not answering) and when I check the system log on the laptop I see that the machine has been denied this request to go out the Linksys.
===================================
Error	1/23/2007 9:08:15 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client	1002	None	The IP address lease 192.168.1.103 for the Network Card with network address 0012F086F6FD has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.1.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message)
===================================
Do I need to change the setting on the Linksys router??? The laptop is of course going out wirelessly and I go out this normally. I looked at the wireless settings on the router but I couldn't see anything I could change. I hope I am overlooking something obvious.  

Thanks
T


----------



## thumperxr69

thumperxr69 said:


> I get a preparing on connection successfull but it fails to connect (Service not answering) and when I check the system log on the laptop I see that the machine has been denied this request to go out the Linksys.
> ===================================
> Error	1/23/2007 9:08:15 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client	1002	None	The IP address lease 192.168.1.103 for the Network Card with network address 0012F086F6FD has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.1.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message)
> ===================================
> Do I need to change the setting on the Linksys router??? The laptop is of course going out wirelessly and I go out this normally. I looked at the wireless settings on the router but I couldn't see anything I could change. I hope I am overlooking something obvious.
> 
> Thanks
> T


Well just for yucks I just tried it on a hard wired connection. No deny from the router but the same results.

Preparing - Done
Connecting - (Service not answering)

This is really ticking me off. I guess I will try and go back to my XP VM.

T


----------



## thumperxr69

thumperxr69 said:


> Well just for yucks I just tried it on a hard wired connection. No deny from the router but the same results.
> 
> Preparing - Done
> Connecting - (Service not answering)
> 
> This is really ticking me off. I guess I will try and go back to my XP VM.
> 
> T


OK...I'll leave the Vista troubleshooting to the brainiacs on this forum. Switched to XP and I had *no* problems. :up: 

T


----------



## z_corey_z

I realize this is a windows problem, but I have had no luck at those forums. I was hoping someone here might be able to help...

the new connection wizard is failing when trying to set up a direct cable connection. after doing "accept incoming connections" and hitting next, I get "Incoming connections depend on the Routing and Remote access service which was unable to start. for more information check the system event log."

I also found the system event log and located the error. I clicked the link that is supposed to give more specific information, but it said it does not recognize the error code.

Any suggestions??

I REALLY need to get this done, because my stupid DirecTivo won't record anything until I do the call in, which I can only do setting up PPP over serial with my PC!!

I don't get why this happened as I have set up this connection before??


----------



## z_corey_z

bump


----------



## thumperxr69

thumperxr69 said:


> OK...I'll leave the Vista troubleshooting to the brainiacs on this forum. Switched to XP and I had *no* problems. :up:
> 
> T


OK...I will reply to my post since others could have the same issues. Back in January I connected 2 times successfully and was able to upgrade my HR-10 to B but from then on I was unable to get a successful negotiation. I have probably tried 20x in the last couple of months trying different setting changes. Everytime: "Negotiation failed". I talked to a friend of mine who suggested changing from a DHCP setup to a static range and I have successfully connected 6 times with my 3 D*tivos.

On the page PPP setup on the "Incoming settings" portion select a usable range on your router and that changed everything for me.

Good luck to all. Technically this shouldn't be any different but it works. 

T


----------



## cactus46

Is this with XP or Vista? If this was your experience with XP, using static IPs have been mentioned several times in this thread. But you may be a pioneer with Vista!

Cheers,

John



thumperxr69 said:


> OK...I will reply to my post since others could have the same issues. Back in January I connected 2 times successfully and was able to upgrade my .....
> On the page PPP setup on the "Incoming settings" portion select a usable range on your router and that changed everything for me.
> 
> Good luck to all. Technically this shouldn't be any different but it works.
> 
> T


----------



## thumperxr69

cactus46 said:


> Is this with XP or Vista? If this was your experience with XP, using static IPs have been mentioned several times in this thread. But you may be a pioneer with Vista!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


This was with XP. I must have missed the tips about not using static IPs.

T


----------



## analias

First i'd like to thank all the people in this thread tirelessly helping others. You have all helped me get this far.

My situation is a little different in that i am trying to connect with a laptop with a Sprint aircard and USB to serial adaptor. I believe I have everything sorted except assigning my tivo an ip address. The Sprint connection is itself a ppp dial up connection, with a constantly renewing ip address and a subnet of 255.255.255.255. If i am not mistaken this means i have only one ip available for my entire network. Am i wrong?

Any insight would help. 

And could somebody please post their successful modem log for others to see what it SHOULD look like?
Thanks guys n gals.


----------



## analias

Ok. I sorted it out. I dunno if it helped but I downloaded another driver for the usb-serial adapter, in fact i don't even think i updated the driver correctly so who knows if this helped or not. Other than that I set the connection to use DHCP provided by Wingate (thankyou wingate). Wether this helped or not i don't know because I had tried several times with DHCP before. I also emptied my recycle bin of the mdmhayes files that were in there, not before deleting the pnf once again, rebooted and viola. 
Thanks everyone, Without this thread I wouldn't have known where to start.

And by the way z_corey_z I also had the trouble with the "Incoming connections depend on the Routing and Remote access service which was unable to start", and after bieng unable to find a way around this problem, I used Gparted to make a new partition at the end of my HDD and installed another copy of XPsp2 on it. I had the error come up once or twice while using the new OS too, but a reboot sorted it out. Hope this helps.
Once again thanks all.


----------



## shep77

i am at a new residence...it connects through my computer, but then it's almost like it times out...then it says service unavailable. i've tried specifying the ip address, changing the rate...i'm at a loss. any ideas. i'm in new orleans using their free city internet, if that helps 

this is what the modem log says:

04-04-2007 22:31:30.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.062 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
04-04-2007 22:31:30.234 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
04-04-2007 22:31:30.234 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
04-04-2007 22:31:30.234 - Modem inf section: M2700
04-04-2007 22:31:30.234 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
04-04-2007 22:31:30.296 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2007 22:31:30.375 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2007 22:31:30.375 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2007 22:32:22.109 - Recv: ~
04-04-2007 22:32:22.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2007 22:32:22.187 - Recv: <ff>
04-04-2007 22:32:22.187 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:22.187 - Recv: }#<c0>!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>}*1}'}"}(}"8<9b>~
04-04-2007 22:32:22.187 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: ~
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Answering the call.
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: <ff>
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: #<c0>!}!
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: !} }4}"}&}
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: 
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: } } } }%}&<ff>
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: <ff>
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: }*1}'}"}(}
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: "
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Recv: 8<9b>~
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:25.125 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-04-2007 22:32:25.140 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-04-2007 22:32:25.140 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-04-2007 22:32:25.140 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-04-2007 22:32:28.843 - Hanging up the modem.
04-04-2007 22:32:28.843 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-04-2007 22:32:30.843 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-04-2007 22:32:30.843 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2007 22:32:30.890 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2007 22:32:30.890 - Waiting for a call.
04-04-2007 22:32:50.859 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
04-04-2007 22:32:50.859 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:32:51.859 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
04-04-2007 22:32:51.859 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: ~
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: <ff>
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: #<c0>
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: !
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: }!}!} }4}"
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: &} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>}%}1}'}
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: "
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Recv: }(}" <c6>~
04-04-2007 22:33:22.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Recv: ~
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Answering the call.
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Recv: <ff>
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Recv: #<c0>!}!}!
04-04-2007 22:33:25.453 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: }
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: }4}"}&} }
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: 
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: } } }%}&<ff><ff>}
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: %
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: }1}'}"}(}"
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: 
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Recv: <c6>~
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:33:25.468 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-04-2007 22:33:25.484 - Connection established at 115200bps.
04-04-2007 22:33:25.484 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-04-2007 22:33:25.484 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-04-2007 22:33:55.500 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
04-04-2007 22:35:55.500 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
04-04-2007 22:36:33.234 - Hanging up the modem.
04-04-2007 22:36:33.234 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-04-2007 22:36:35.234 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-04-2007 22:36:35.234 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
04-04-2007 22:36:35.234 - Unknown Response
04-04-2007 22:36:35.234 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-04-2007 22:36:35.265 - Initializing modem.
04-04-2007 22:36:35.265 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## luder

http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html
this works well for me with latest updates from xp sp2


----------



## shep77

this is what appears on the hyperterminal screen...

}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"
}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~
}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ö
í}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
} } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}
%}"} }0User requestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


----------



## luder

Anyone know what happens when it asks for a password?

nevermind i think i found the answer


----------



## cactus46

Hi shepp77,

What changes have been made to computers since PPP Serial worked for you?

Different router perhaps? I hope you got this going again.

Cheers,

John



shep77 said:


> this is what appears on the hyperterminal screen...
> 
> }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
> } } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"
> }&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~
> }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } ö
> í}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
> } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } öí}'}"}(}"ä~~ }#À!}
> %}"} }0User requestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


----------



## shep77

i still can't get it to work...all that garbage appears on the hyperterminal screen, so i know that the computers are talking. however, it ends up saying failed, service unavailable. i guess i'll have to continue taking to back "home" to dial it and download the guides...unless anyone has any suggestions.

thanks,
misty


----------



## jbch

Ok, I tried this for the first time tonight and realized that Vista was a little different than XP. I did like everyone else and changed the mdmhayes.inf and deleted the compiled version, but still no go. I did a little registry searching and found the keys. Here they are:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses

Add the two REG_BINARY values of:
~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<h00>~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Reboot and your ready to go.

I guess the INF is supposed to update the registry but it doesn't seem to work, but this sure does.

Good luck.


----------



## cactus46

Hi jbch,

Wow! Thanks for the update. I have no Vista experience but this may help a lot of Vista users to get serial/PPP going for their TiVos.

John



jbch said:


> Ok, I tried this for the first time tonight and realized that Vista was a little different than XP. I did like everyone else and changed the mdmhayes.inf and deleted the compiled version, but still no go. I did a little registry searching and found the keys. Here they are:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses
> 
> Add the two REG_BINARY values of:
> ~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> <h00>~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Reboot and your ready to go.
> 
> I guess the INF is supposed to update the registry but it doesn't seem to work, but this sure does.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## cactus46

Hi misty,

Yes, the TiVo to computer connection looks good and the TiVo to Internet connection looks very close to being good. It does looks like a firewall issue onto the Internet from your modem log. It could be the router properties or an internal firewall such as ZoneAlarm?

I'm guessing your choice of static IP addresses are OK. However, you could post your computer IP address as assigned by the router and your static IP addresses assigned by you here.

Keep us posted.

John



shep77 said:


> i still can't get it to work...all that garbage appears on the hyperterminal screen, so i know that the computers are talking. however, it ends up saying failed, service unavailable. i guess i'll have to continue taking to back "home" to dial it and download the guides...unless anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> thanks,
> misty


----------



## shep77

my ip address is 10.20.125.136 assigned by dhcp...i put in 10.20.125.125 to 10.20.125.137. i have no idea if i am doing this right...


----------



## cactus46

Hi Misty (shep77),

As we discussed with e-mails, your attempt to get TiVo updates is through a community WIFI system through your computer's built-in NIC. My speculation is that the WIFI ISP is filtering your assigned IP addresses.

So here is my guess about your options: 1) set up your own LAN with the community WIFI or another ISP 2) add your own address-translation software 3) take your TiVo to a friend's LAN or 4) use a regular phone line for your updates 

You have asked me if there is some people who might help you with options 1 or 2. So I'm putting this here so that someone who might be able to help you can respond.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John


----------



## CedarJustin

I feel like I've tried every combination of tweaks on here and still nothing.

here is my hyperterminal



> ~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&
> }'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
> } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!
> } }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<
> ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
> }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& }&}'}"}(}"<~~ }#À!}%}"} }0User r
> equestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


and here's the last run of my modem log, though I keep changing settings so not sure how easy it is to follow



> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: &} } <e7><ef>}'}"}(
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.812 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.812 - Recv: "<f7><ce>~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.281 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.281 - Initializing modem.
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.281 - Waiting for a call.
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.796 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.796 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.796 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: &} } <e7><ef>}'}"}(
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: }
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Recv: "<f7><ce>~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:43.812 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.328 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.328 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.328 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}"} }0
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.328 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Recv: U
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Recv: ser requestS3
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:46.343 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.343 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.343 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.343 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}%}#} }0
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.343 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Recv: U
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Recv: ser requesty{
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:49.359 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:53.406 - Recv: <9e>
> 08-06-2007 21:05:53.406 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:53.406 - Recv: <86><9e><86><9e><86>
> 08-06-2007 21:05:53.406 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:54.406 - Recv: <06>
> 08-06-2007 21:05:54.406 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:05:54.406 - Recv: <06>f<80><98><e6><80>
> 08-06-2007 21:05:54.406 - Unknown Response
> 08-06-2007 21:14:20.296 - Session Statistics:
> 08-06-2007 21:14:20.296 - Reads : 118 bytes
> 08-06-2007 21:14:20.296 - Writes: 0 bytes
> 08-06-2007 21:14:20.296 - Frame Errors: 2


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Dick

CedarJustin said:


> I feel like I've tried every combination of tweaks on here and still nothing.
> 
> here is my hyperterminal
> 
> and here's the last run of my modem log, though I keep changing settings so not sure how easy it is to follow
> 
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Recv: ~
> 08-06-2007 21:05:40.796 - Unknown Response
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


From those ~ and Unknown Response lines I'd guess that the required serial driver mod (INF) has not been made or has not come through (If it's XP).
You have to delete the mdmhayes.PNF after modifying mdmhayes.INF and then boot.


----------



## Dick

z_corey_z said:


> I realize this is a windows problem, but I have had no luck at those forums. I was hoping someone here might be able to help...
> 
> the new connection wizard is failing when trying to set up a direct cable connection. after doing "accept incoming connections" and hitting next, I get "Incoming connections depend on the Routing and Remote access service which was unable to start. for more information check the system event log."
> ......


This error "Incoming connections depend on the Routing and Remote access service which was unable to start. ......."(winXP) happens for sure when the serial device is not present. For example I used an USB serial port that was fully defined and installed in XP and installed for use as a incoming connection.
However, when the USB-device is unplugged after that , this removal would cause this error when trying to reinstall an incoming connection even though the serial USB device is still installed in XP. Same is true for a Bluetooth based serial port if the Bluetooth dongle is not present, but the serial port had been fully defined/installed.

So when it's a fixed always present serial divice, I'd guess that the device has to uninstalled and installed again. I would first delete any incoming serial connection if present, and then boot before reinstalling the serial port.
== edit some rewording


----------



## CedarJustin

Dick said:


> From those ~ and Unknown Response lines I'd guess that the required serial driver mod (INF) has not been made or has not come through (If it's XP).
> You have to delete the mdmhayes.PNF after modifying mdmhayes.INF and then boot.


Yeah, I've done all of this. Although, I just dug back into it, and it looks like no new .PNF file ever got recreated, even after a reboot and clearing my recycling bin. So all I have is the updated mdmhayes.INF file.

How would I get it to recreate the .PNF file? Do you think this is the problem?


----------



## Dick

If you don't have the PNF recreated (so you currently have none, right?) that explains why it's not working. I presume the PNF is recreated when windows finds out that your XP setup needs the serial computer connection modem device. It will create it if you really follow the serial connection how-to somewhere on this forum. 

Even minor deviations in the INF file that 'can't harm', for example changing the naming of the cable device using illegal characters, can cause windows to stop generating the PNF, I learned the hard way: follow the how to.


----------



## cactus46

The mdmhayes.pnf file is in the hidden C:\Windows\Inf folder. Care should be used in deleting, or copying the file someplace else because Windows will probably find it. So edit the mdmhayes.inf file, delete the mdmhayes.pnf file, clear out the Recycle Bin or Norton's equivalent, and reboot the computer. Then mdmhayes.pnf should be recreated to recognize the ~ as a ring.

Good luck.

John


----------



## CedarJustin

Dick said:


> If you don't have the PNF recreated (so you currently have none, right?) that explains why it's not working. I presume the PNF is recreated when windows finds out that your XP setup needs the serial computer connection modem device. It will create it if you really follow the serial connection how-to somewhere on this forum.
> 
> Even minor deviations in the INF file that 'can't harm', for example changing the naming of the cable device using illegal characters, can cause windows to stop generating the PNF, I learned the hard way: follow the how to.


This is what happened. I had my PNF file residing in my recycling bin, realized that windows was still detecting it, so deleted it. However, after this, I didn't delete and recreate the serial connection again, so it didn't recreate the PNF file. Fixed and works! Amazing how following the directions to a T always works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dmarch

I posted this on ************ but no responses yet. This thread seems more appropriate.

I have lifetime subs on both Series 1 (HDR612, bad modem) and Series 2 (240). I followed Otto's legendary "How To" and was successful in getting the Series 1 Tivo to Test Call and update guide data via the null modem serial cable through the PC's serial port.

For the Series 2 (sw=8.3) not even the test call works. If fact, I get no incomming connection on my XP machine at all. I tried the modified mdmhayes.inf suggestion . No change.

Therefore I deleted the serial connection on XP, rebooted the tivo, got to a serial bash prompt as previous troubleshooters have suggested to see what spits out during the attempted Test Call connection. Here it is... I'm not smart enough to know if this tells me why it's not working. My connection is 115200 and my dialing prefix is ",#211" without the quotes. Any help would be appreciated. Thx Dave

Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/ttyDSS: Read-only file sy 
stem 
using chan 
using chan 
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0xdc3df761> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&Ü=÷a}'}"}(}"¦Q~LCP: timeout sending Config-Request
s
Connection terminated.
ATZ


----------



## casper49

Just wanted to give back...

After trying for several days with every combination of fixes and files, I finally made it wok by putting extra pause in the prefix.


----------



## dmarch

My daughter has a Series 1 with lifetime sub. She has no land line and no serial port on her laptop. I've used serial PPP using 1/8" minijack to DB9 Null modem successfully using info from this thread in the past. Now I'm interested in going serial PPP using 1/8" minijack to USB. Has anyone had success getting updates using this approach? Can someone guide me to the pinouts for the two ends? Do I need to run a software driver so the laptop thinks it has a com port?

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## dmarch

OK, so I bought a USB to Serial adapter (prolific chipset).

After loading the drivers, I was able to get a bash prompt on a hacked Series 2 using the adapter and null modem cable. 

However, I cannot get the serial ppp working on the Series 1 using this adapter and the null modem cable. Not sure why but even though the communication is set up similarly, the USB connection doesn't give the User Request text like the real serial does.

Any suggestions?

Attachments: SerialVsUSB.jpg compares true serial with USB serial outputs from Hyperterminal. 
ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers.txt (Serial Output; works)
ModemLog_Communications cable between two computers #2.txt (SerialUSB Output; Fails) 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dmarch

For my Prolific Chip USB-Serial adapter, 
EBAY: USB to Serial 9-pin RS232 DB9 PROLIFIC Adapter + Cable $1.42

a combination of speed and pauses eventually worked:
1. 115200 (would not work)
2. 57600 required two pauses ie. ,#257,,
3. 38400 required one puse ie. ,#238,

Actually, I started at 9600 or ,#296, and it worked fine so I started increasing speed.

I hope this information helps others. You don't need to spend big $ to get updates. The cable even doubles as a spare printer cable. Sweet..

Dave


----------



## dpp2k1

Has anyone had success with a null modem cable between a DirecTV R10 and Windows 2003 Standard Server? I've tried everything I can find in the forums without success. In the HyperTerminal tests I get the expected 'gibberish' but never a "User Request" string. I've tried speeds from 4800 up to 115200, tried with static and dynamic IPs, disabled firewalls, put the server in the DMZ, and I simply can't get it to work. I've triple checked the COM1 and incoming connection settings and they all look right. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Below is a copy of my ModemLog.txt for a "Connect to the DVR service now" attempt from the R10.

09-29-2007 17:40:18.816 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.816 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.816 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.816 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - File: G:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.2.3790 
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Modem inf section: M2700
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Opening Modem
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-29-2007 17:40:18.894 - Initializing modem.
09-29-2007 17:40:18.910 - Waiting for a call.
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - Recv: ~
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
09-29-2007 17:42:41.300 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.316 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 17:42:41.316 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.316 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
09-29-2007 17:42:41.316 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.332 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 17:42:41.332 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.332 - Recv: &.Y<be>}'}"}(}"
09-29-2007 17:42:41.332 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.347 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 17:42:41.347 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:41.347 - Recv: $<eb>~
09-29-2007 17:42:41.347 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - Recv: ~
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
09-29-2007 17:42:44.316 - Answering the call.
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - Connection established at 9600bps.
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102ac) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 17:42:44.332 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-29-2007 17:43:14.332 - Read: Total: 460, Per/Sec: 13, Written: Total: 1060, Per/Sec: 34
09-29-2007 17:43:27.363 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-29-2007 17:43:27.363 - Hanging up the modem.
09-29-2007 17:43:27.363 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-29-2007 17:43:29.363 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-29-2007 17:43:29.363 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-29-2007 17:43:29.363 - Initializing modem.
09-29-2007 17:43:29.378 - Waiting for a call.
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x0001029b) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x0001028a) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 17:43:29.394 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
09-29-2007 17:43:41.097 - Recv: <ff>
09-29-2007 17:43:41.097 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.550 - Recv: ~
09-29-2007 18:25:49.550 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-29-2007 18:25:49.550 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
09-29-2007 18:25:49.550 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
09-29-2007 18:25:49.550 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
09-29-2007 18:25:49.566 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.582 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 18:25:49.582 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.582 - Recv: &<c8>y`{}'}"}(}"
09-29-2007 18:25:49.582 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.597 - Recv: [
09-29-2007 18:25:49.597 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:49.597 - Recv: }7~
09-29-2007 18:25:49.597 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:52.628 - Recv: ~
09-29-2007 18:25:52.628 - Interpreted response: Ring
09-29-2007 18:25:52.628 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
09-29-2007 18:25:52.628 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
09-29-2007 18:25:52.628 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - TSP(0000): Accepting Call
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - Answering the call.
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - Recv: }
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
09-29-2007 18:25:52.644 - Unknown Response
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - Connection established at 9600bps.
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010268) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 18:25:52.660 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-29-2007 18:26:22.660 - Read: Total: 461, Per/Sec: 12, Written: Total: 1061, Per/Sec: 34
09-29-2007 18:26:35.707 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-29-2007 18:26:35.707 - Hanging up the modem.
09-29-2007 18:26:35.707 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
09-29-2007 18:26:37.707 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
09-29-2007 18:26:37.707 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
09-29-2007 18:26:37.707 - Initializing modem.
09-29-2007 18:26:37.722 - Waiting for a call.
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000101e0) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010246) Status 0x00000000
09-29-2007 18:26:37.738 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
09-29-2007 18:26:50.066 - Recv: <ff>
09-29-2007 18:26:50.066 - Unknown Response


----------



## dmarch

I don't think it has anything to do with Windows Server, for starters anyway. If you can't get the User Request text in your terminal tests, I'm pretty sure the connection will fail.

In my tests with SA Series 2's and Series 1's, I always had to start by monitoring the raw output on a terminal program (like you did). I then adjusted the speeds on both the dialing options (Tivo), and Hyperterminal (Computer). These two must match... but you probably already knew that.

Sometimes I had to add extra "post" pauses at the higher speeds before I saw the User Request (after the giberish of course). 

It never failed. If I got the User Request, my connection would work.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## cherry ghost

The answer to my problem is probably in this thread, but I can't find it.

I recently had an update to my McAfee Security Center and now I can only connect if I disable the firewall. Kind of a pain to always manually connect. Any ideas how I can get my firewall to allow the Tivo to connect?


----------



## swroberts

Right now my connection stopped working really last December, never cared but the thing started rebooting any time I was watching a CBS Directv channel (wierd). Anyway, I don't see the user request after 6 lines of garbage on hyperterminal. Is that really important and if so, what would cause it.

Steve


----------



## DadMan

Thanks! I tried everything and this finally did it for me in Vista!

/DadMan



jbch said:


> Ok, I tried this for the first time tonight and realized that Vista was a little different than XP. I did like everyone else and changed the mdmhayes.inf and deleted the compiled version, but still no go. I did a little registry searching and found the keys. Here they are:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses
> 
> Add the two REG_BINARY values of:
> ~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> <h00>~ REG_BINARY 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> Reboot and your ready to go.
> 
> I guess the INF is supposed to update the registry but it doesn't seem to work, but this sure does.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## domluv87

John - Cactus 46 and everyone else - 

I was a lurker tonight desperate for answers and your board gave me what I needed. I am deeply grateful!!!

What did it for me was hardcoding the IP addresses, hardcoding the registry keys (or a random reboot, I'm not sure which), and installing Wingate. 

I am only through the setup call so hopefully I won't have any more issues. If so, I know where to come.

Again, thank you SOOOOO much for your help. May good things come to you in return.

Dominique


----------



## xxxtonyxxx

hi
i find Tivo software 3.0 for comunication ppp
Where I find


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> The answer to my problem is probably in this thread, but I can't find it.
> 
> I recently had an update to my McAfee Security Center and now I can only connect if I disable the firewall. Kind of a pain to always manually connect. Any ideas how I can get my firewall to allow the Tivo to connect?


fixed


----------



## CedarJustin

Problem solved!

I read ever page of this thread and could not figure out my problem. Finally I tried swapping out the serial cable (that had been previously functioning for 5 years) with another one that I had laying around that had never been used. Presto. I guess they go bad?


----------



## tomstop

I have a Sony Svr2000 with an additional 160Gb hard drive added. I use VOIP.COM for my phone service. I could update every now and then but it was very suspect. You never knew when you would run out of programming guide. I was able to set up my system to use PPP. It worked first try. All I did was read very extensively all of your posts. I am really happy about my success, so THANKS TO ALL.

Tom


----------



## Relativereality

I've recently lost my serial connection on my TiVo series 1 system. Everything had been working fine for over two years--then I went on vacation. I powered everything down (router, cable modem, computer) while I was away for a week and when I came back I started getting "Failed. Service not answering." I've tried everything I can think of with no success: making a new serial to tivo cable; redoing the mdmhayes.inf file; changing IP addresses. It looks like my cable is fine--here is an excerpt from my log file:

03-24-2008 22:20:26.812 - File: C:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.812 - File: C:\windows\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.812 - File: C:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.812 - File: C:\windows\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.812 - File: C:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - File: C:\windows\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - File: C:\windows\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Initializing modem.
03-24-2008 22:20:26.828 - Waiting for a call.
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: ~
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: &} } } 
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Recv: }%}&} 
03-24-2008 22:21:45.265 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Recv: <93><ef>}'}"
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Recv: (}"Z};~
03-24-2008 22:21:45.281 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: ~
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Answering the call.
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: !} }4}"
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: &} } } 
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Recv: }
03-24-2008 22:21:48.296 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:21:48.312 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-24-2008 22:21:48.312 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-24-2008 22:21:48.312 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-24-2008 22:21:48.312 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-24-2008 22:22:18.312 - Read: Total: 538, Per/Sec: 15, Written: Total: 1157, Per/Sec: 38
03-24-2008 22:22:21.375 - Hanging up the modem.
03-24-2008 22:22:21.375 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - Unknown Response
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - Initializing modem.
03-24-2008 22:22:23.375 - Waiting for a call.

I don't know what to do next. Help!!


----------



## cactus46

Hi Relativereality,

It looks like the PC and TiVo are almost communicating with TiVo's servers. So things I might try would be slowing the connection down, disabling firewalls and anti-virus software, and checking IP addresses. And you might try putting a "pause" in the TiVo prefix as others have tried.

Good luck.

John



Relativereality said:


> I've recently lost my serial connection on my TiVo series 1 system. Everything had been working fine for over two years--then I went on vacation. I powered everything down (router, cable modem, computer) while I was away for a week and when I came back I started getting "Failed. Service not answering." I've tried everything I can think of with no success: making a new serial to tivo cable; redoing the mdmhayes.inf file; changing IP addresses. It looks like my cable is fine--here is an excerpt from my log file:
> 
> ....................
> 
> 03-24-2008 22:22:18.312 - Read: Total: 538, Per/Sec: 15, Written: Total: 1157, Per/Sec: 38
> ............
> 
> I don't know what to do next. Help!!


----------



## jsmmd

well, here's hoping people still watch this old thread.

I have a Humax DVDR Series 2 TiVo. The internal modem seems to be fried or not fond of my POTS line. Either way, the PPP networking walkthrough.

I'm stuck on netotiating. It seems to have a fine connection with my PC. My router is a Verizon DSL modem / router combo.

I've installed WinGate, but I feel like I'm missing something in the wingate settings... so close. What am I missing? I'm sure it's a NAT issue, can't figure out how to resolve.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.



Code:


04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:07.875 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 4
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: 6
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Recv: V
04-17-2008 01:05:07.890 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: B
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.906 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: F
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: N
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:07.921 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: -
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: m
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: r
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: r
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: d
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Recv: u
04-17-2008 01:05:07.937 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: c
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: t
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: n
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: -
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: 4
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: .
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: s
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: c
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Recv: .
04-17-2008 01:05:07.953 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: g
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: z
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: F
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: U
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.968 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: U
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: R
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Recv: h
04-17-2008 01:05:07.984 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: n
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: <lf>
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: a
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: a
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: f
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.000 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.015 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: B
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.031 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 4
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: V
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.062 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: B
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.078 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: F
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: N
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.093 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: -
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: m
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: u
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: s
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: c
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: h
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: t
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.109 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: r
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: d
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: u
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: c
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: t
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: n
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: -
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: 6
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Recv: .
04-17-2008 01:05:08.125 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: s
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: c
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: .
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: g
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: z
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: F
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.140 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: U
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: U
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.156 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: R
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: h
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: n
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: <lf>
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: a
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: a
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.171 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: f
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: l
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: e
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.187 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: B
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: C
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.203 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.218 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: T
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 7
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Recv: 4
04-17-2008 01:05:08.234 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 1
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: V
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: D
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.250 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 2
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 5
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: B
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 3
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 9
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: 0
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv:  
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: F
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Recv: I
04-17-2008 01:05:08.265 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: L
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: N
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: A
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: =
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: S
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: M
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: -
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: t
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: i
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.281 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: v
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: r
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: _
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: p
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: r
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: o
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: <cd>
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: <f9>
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Recv: ~
04-17-2008 01:05:08.296 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: ~
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Interpreted response: Ring
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: !
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Answering the call.
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: E
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <00>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <00>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <8b>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <00>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <00>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: @
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: <00>
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Recv: @
04-17-2008 01:05:11.046 - Unknown Response
04-17-2008 01:05:11.062 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
04-17-2008 01:05:11.062 - Connection established at 9600bps.
04-17-2008 01:05:11.062 - Error-control off or unknown.
04-17-2008 01:05:11.062 - Data compression off or unknown.
04-17-2008 01:05:41.062 - Read: Total: 1642, Per/Sec: 4, Written: Total: 12, Per/Sec: 0
04-17-2008 01:06:11.390 - Hanging up the modem.
04-17-2008 01:06:11.390 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
04-17-2008 01:06:13.390 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
04-17-2008 01:06:13.390 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
04-17-2008 01:06:13.406 - Initializing modem.
04-17-2008 01:06:13.406 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## classicsat

You don't need wingate. Windows will proxy PPP to its network connection itself. Since you have a Series 2, you should consider networking it.


----------



## jsmmd

classicsat said:


> You don't need wingate. Windows will proxy PPP to its network connection itself. Since you have a Series 2, you should consider networking it.


Interesting about Wingate.

As for networking. PLEASE. I wish. The box has original OS. The ,#401 trick isn't working despite the fact my TiVo is getting a valid IP address off the Netgear FA 120 wired USB adapter.

I'd give a minor organ for this to work via ethernet. I'm tempted to try a kickstart code, as a last resort in case the current OS is somehow corrupt.

Ideas anyone, plz.


----------



## swkenney

My desktop pc with XP Pro used to work fine with the Remote Access Server serial cable setup. It has stopped working. I cannot start the remote access sever.

I had to put an old copy of XP on my second hard drive and boot from that to make it work.

How can I get RAS working again on my main boot partition?


----------



## cactus46

Are you using your desktop to update a PDA? Actually, you might get a better response by starting a new thread?

Good luck!

John



swkenney said:


> My desktop pc with XP Pro used to work fine with the Remote Access Server serial cable setup. It has stopped working. I cannot start the remote access sever.
> 
> I had to put an old copy of XP on my second hard drive and boot from that to make it work.
> 
> How can I get RAS working again on my main boot partition?


----------



## swkenney

cactus46 said:


> Are you using your desktop to update a PDA? Actually, you might get a better response by starting a new thread?
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> John


I am using my desktop to udate my TiVo Series 1. The title of this thread is what I am experincing - PPP Serial Trouble.


----------



## cactus46

OK, generic Windows XP should work. Do you want to post or PM me a copy of your modem log?

John


----------



## swkenney

Here is the log from the copy of XP that does not work.
It is an attempted test call.


~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} 
} íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}" 
}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~ 
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} 
} íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}" 
}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } íÚ}'}"}(}"|}5~ 
~ }#À!}%}"} }0User requestS3~~ 




~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}
&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
} } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!
} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"H
Q~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&
À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& À}&}'}"}(}"HQ~~ }#À!}%}"} }0User r
equestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~


----------



## swkenney

Here is a screenshot of the "Routing and Remote Access" which I cannot start.


----------



## JonHB

Wouldn't you be able to bypass the computer completely by connecting the Tivo with a Lantronix serial to TCP/IP adapter? Has this been done?


----------



## thumperxr69

The page "Connecting a PC to Tivo" from the tivohelp.com page is pretty much blank. Does anyone have another link somewhere else.

T


----------



## swkenney

JonHB said:


> Wouldn't you be able to bypass the computer completely by connecting the Tivo with a Lantronix serial to TCP/IP adapter? Has this been done?


The Lantronix serial to TCP/IP adapter seems to be $100 and up. I would just as soon reboot into another copy of XP once a week.

It is just a little frustrating when you cannot get your current installation of XP to do something a fresh install will do.


----------



## swkenney

thumperYZ69 said:


> The page "Connecting a PC to Tivo" from the tivohelp.com page is pretty much blank. Does anyone have another link somewhere else.
> 
> T


http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

This got my TiVo series 1 working.
Sorry if you have already seen this.


----------



## y2k02c5

just came across this thread, and seems like i'm having similar issues as others. My main issue is always "Service not answering" I dialed in using the various baud rates. my dial in number is 1-212-277-3895. Is this wrong?

One thing that i havent seen is what dial in number are you using? Also, are you using a 1 Prefix, area code xxx - xxxxx? 

Also, I can't find this modem log in the c:\windows directory. what is the exact name of the file?

EDIT: Here's my hyperterminal output. Doesnt seem that im getting the user request message


~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }&#37;}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;
}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&}
} } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;
!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'
}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } }
} }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(&#245;}&K}'}"}(}"U&#197;~


----------



## i8death

Dear all,

I have read this long thread from beginning to end. I have made sure the mdmhayes.inf file is exactly as written in Otto's file w/ the extra spaces removed which others have mentioned. I have tried lower baud rates, commas after the dial prefix, assigning IP addresses, etc... Nothing seems to work. Tivo goes to connection but then fails there. The Modemlog doesn't even show that I have made it to the connection stage. I have tried the HyperTerminal. I am officially at my wits end. Not sure what exactly it is that I am doing differently from everyone else. I have the Tivo serial port cable connected to a DB9/DB9 F/F gender bender connected to a DB9 M/DB9 F cable connected to a DB9 M/ USB v1.1 adapter connected to my PC running Windows XP. The drivers are loaded and the USB serial connection is recognized but still when I do a test dial from Tivo, no connection is established. Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## series1lifer

I think you need the null modem adapter in addition to the gender bender.


----------



## i8death

series1lifer said:


> I think you need the null modem adapter in addition to the gender bender.


Thanks! The gender bender looked exactly like the null modem...thought they were the same thing.


----------



## dddienst

When I try to add a network connection in vista it pops up a screen that tells me the connecting computer will need to know the name of my computer to connect. I say ok but there is no indication it added anything. I just see the wireless and wired internet connections in the list. 

Also I selected the guest account but how does it handle the password and does guest need to be enabled as a user?

Is there a step by step guide to this part anywhere for vista?


----------



## dddienst

1) I turned on the guest account in users.
2) After a reboot I now see an incoming connection icon in network connections. (that says no connections)
3) I added the suggested lines to the registry for the modem responses. (rebooted)
4) I changed the connections properties for the incoming connections to use 192.168.10.60 - 192.168.10.61 so it wont conflict with my routers assignments. (if that matters on this type of connection) (rebooted)


Still my Tivo cant connect and I don't see any indication of it at the incoming connections icon. (I don't know if that will show attempts to connect or only successful connections.)


----------



## hyphenistic

I just picked up a Series 2 Tivo on eBay and am trying to activate it without having a land line. I've done a lot of research and have gotten to the point where my modem log recognizes the ring but everything else is unknown. The Tivo thinks the remote end is just not answering. My cable is good and I'm running at 115200 with no flow control. I think my mdmhayes.inf is fine because it is recognizing the ring. It just can't sync up after that. I'm doing static IPs but have tried several different options. Again, I don't think it's getting to the IP level. Doing the HyperTerminal test I get the garbage but never the User Request string that you're supposed to. My desktop has a physical serial port and no modems installed. It is running Windows XP SP3 Media Center Edition and has the Windows Firewall disabled. I've really been bashing my head in over this because I can't find anything that works. I don't know what version of code my Tivo is running as I bought it used. I can get the diagnostic console to show up through HyperTerminal but the factory password doesn't work. These threads are all several years old so I'm wondering if something has changed in the Tivo code that is making this not work. Can anyone offer me any help?


----------



## hyphenistic

I managed to solve my own problem and it ended up being the cable. This weekend I started off with a custom built cable. I was making do with what I had around. I already had a 1/8" phono plug that I had previously soldered a piece of CAT5 to. I used one wire for tip, one for ring (orange pair) and two wires for ground (brown pair). I had these punched down into a keystone jack. Then I had a regular patch cable. Finally I had a Cisco console cable adapter that went from RJ45 to DB9. I had to look up the pinouts for both the Tivo and the adapter in order to map things correctly. In the end I was sure I had a winner. Like I said before I could trigger the diagnostic prompt when I booted the Tivo and I could receive data from the Tivo when it tried to call. I have read through problem half this thread and tried most suggestions. One thing that stuck out in my mind was someone mentioning that during a good connection, the modem log showed a carriage return after the <ff>. I, like may other logs I've seen, had other characters after the <ff>. I really couldn't explain this in my head as anything other than a cable problem. My theory was that even though I was sending an receiving, the signal was not good enough or was corrupted so that the signal wasn't perfect.

I then remembered that I had a very old PDA sync cable that went from 1/16" phono to DB9. I was not sure of the pinouts but was guessing it would work. All I needed was to put a 1/8" to 1/16" adapter on the end. Once I did that everything started working perfectly. Once it's completely setup and working I plan on reverting some settings back to their defaults to see what all I didn't have to change. I may post that setup in the end. Maybe someone else has had a different experience but I think it may be safe to say that getting garbage after the <ff> may indicate a cable problem.


----------



## Marvinator

I hope you will forgive me replying to an old thread, but I'm in a bit of a pickle. 

I have followed all the instructions to get my tivo connected via PPP and have SUCCEEDED in getting my office laptop to connect here at my house. 

HOWEVER, I cannot get the connection to work on my home computer. Usually I can get an "Unauthenticated User" icon to show up in the Network connections for a full 7 seconds before it fails. This tells me that something is keeping the connection from passing through. 
Here are the changes I've tried. 
I've tried setting the connection speed to 19,200 (which is the only way I get the above icon. higher speeds do not work. yes, I have checked the speed connections of the Port, the modem and the incoming connection. All are set alike at any time I try. I have set the Tivo Dial in to match every time also. ) 

I have unloaded the Mcafee protection suite (with firewall) just to make sure. No change. 

I have turned off Windows Firewall and checked/unchecked all exceptions with no difference. 

What could possibly be keeping the connection from going through?


----------



## Marvinator

I"m still having problems with this, and would really like to get rid of my phone line completely and use only the PPP connection. Please, if you have any experience in this, I could really use the help.


----------



## Marvinator

Frankly, I"m frustrated. Everything I've read about getting my Tivo 'online' tells me that the Tivo Underground is a friendly and helpful place. 

Yet, here it is more than 6 months after my first post with no replies. I"m pretty sure it has something to do with the fact that I am using a Series I Tivo and not a Series 2, yet I would still like some assistance in getting this thing to work. (Even more so now that my brother is sending me yet ANOTHER Series I Tivo)

So, is there someone out there who can take the time to help on this case?


----------



## dwynne

I didn't even know PPP would work with a series 1 Tivo, but you say you have it working on your work laptop...

Take your working laptop and make sure that still works. Then open a hyperterminal session and capture what you get when you try to connect.

Try your PC again. Does it fail? If so, open a hyperterminal session and capture what you get when you try to connect. Compare to the working capture from the laptop.

Guesses would be a different OS, failed to properly edit the modem file, bad serial port, wrong serial port, etc.

Dennis


----------



## joshuad156

I'm glad there are still people out there today trying to do this. I followed Otto's guide a few months ago to get this working on an XP box. Tonight I got this to work on Windows 7 and it was pretty straight forward after reading about people doing this on Vista.

@Marvinator

1) What OS are you having trouble connecting through?
2) Can you show us a copy of a recent modem log entry when you try to connect?


----------



## hefe

Just wanted to say this old thread came in handy for me this week. I had to replace a HR10-250, and I couldn't get the new one to dial in on my VOIP line. I found the instructions for building the serial adapter cable, and setting up the computer to accept the connection. Everything was written for XP, but I found an article by someone that did it on Vista, and I incorporated his instructions for my Windows 7 system.

I expected that I might be troubleshooting this one for a while trying to get it to work, but it worked on my very first try.


----------

